# 2013 - Christian Random Thoughts Thread



## MrsHaseeb

Psalm 46:1-11 KJV
God is our refuge and strength, a very present help in trouble. [2] Therefore will not we fear, though the earth be removed, and though the mountains be carried into the midst of the sea; [3] Though the waters thereof roar and be troubled, though the mountains shake with the swelling thereof. Selah. [4] There is a river, the streams whereof shall make glad the city of God, the holy place of the tabernacles of the most High. [5] God is in the midst of her; she shall not be moved: God shall help her, and that right early. [6] The heathen raged, the kingdoms were moved: he uttered his voice, the earth melted. [7] The Lord of hosts is with us; the God of Jacob is our refuge. Selah. [8] Come, behold the works of the Lord , what desolations he hath made in the earth. [9] He maketh wars to cease unto the end of the earth; he breaketh the bow, and cutteth the spear in sunder; he burneth the chariot in the fire. [10] Be still, and know that I am God: I will be exalted among the heathen, I will be exalted in the earth. [11] The Lord of hosts is with us; the God of Jacob is our refuge. Selah.

2012 may have had its ups and downs but we made it to 2013! God is still God. Lord I pray for each sister on the board that you will open our eyes to behold wondrous things out of thy law. Help us to be wise Lord Jesus and teach us to acknowledge you in all our ways in 2013. In Jesus name. Happy new year ladies!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

There is power, in the name of Jesus
There is power, in the name of Jesus
There is power, in the name of Jesus
Break every chain, break every chain, break every chain.
Break every chain, break every chain, break every chain!

Thank you sis for beginning this thread for this New Year.  There is something to be said about the one who begins this thread in the CF every year and I'm so thankful that the Lord chose you!

God has put you in a large place today...and you should know that the Holy Spirit will have an open portal over this place because of your faithfulness and prayers for this forum.  This word will be a different word for different people, but it will certainly be LIFE to ALL who read it!

Jesus is truly Lord over this forum.  Everything that is not of Him, will flee... it will not be able to stand in the presence of a Holy God that is in this forum, in the name of Jesus!!!

Rise up...children of the Most High God and don't hold your tongue.  Begin to proclaim and speak redemption over the lives of many...there are so many that need Jesus and 2013 will be the year of Redemption for many people here in this forum and outside of this forum!!!

Hallelujah!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy




----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Let's all be the awesomeness we were called and crafted to be. Let's help our fellow sister or brother for real in 2013. Let's be of good courage and edify and exalt each other like the Word says. Let's not forget the gospel and let's be in positions to teach due to our greatness and growth.


----------



## BrandNew

Happy New Year sisters! I am embracing 2013 - positioned in prayer and purpose!


----------



## Laela

A happy and blessed New Year to everyone! 

Praying for direction on my calling. My heart this year continues for the orphans, the children.... the innocents, that I rely on the Holy Spirit and not my emotions. Continuing to pray for peace in Jerusalem, peace among the Children of God and an awakening to the storms ahead.  

@MrsHasseeb, may the Lord make His face shine on you and be gracious to you... Amen


----------



## Nice & Wavy

(A slow whisper.....)

_There is power, in the name of Jesus
There is power, in the name of Jesus
There is power, in the name of Jesus
Break every chain, break every chain, break every chain.
Break every chain, break every chain, break every chain!_

(Speak to our heart's Lord)


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

The earth is groaning for the manifestation of the sons of God!

Arise sons of God, arise!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Nice & Wavy said:


> (A slow whisper.....)
> 
> _There is power, in the name of Jesus
> There is power, in the name of Jesus
> There is power, in the name of Jesus
> Break every chain, break every chain, break every chain.
> Break every chain, break every chain, break every chain!_
> 
> (Speak to our heart's Lord)



this song is very prophetic, i come in agreement with you that every chain will be broken off of the lives of the people of God.

break every chain, break every chain, break every chain!


----------



## Laela

Refreshment to the soul: Nothing like an early morning call from moms on the first of the year, anointing our home! As for me and my house, we will serve the Lord.


----------



## Nice Lady

This New Year has got me so pumped. God....


----------



## charmingt

Happy New Year!  Ladies.  Oh how wonderful it is, just to know that He is mine and I am His!  He is worthy to be praised.  Halleluiah!!!!


----------



## Shimmie

Happy New Year and Brand New Beginnings Everyone!  

Praise God, I am done with the foolishness of the past ! 

I pray for the constant flow of the Holy Spirit to be free in each of our lives.  That we just natually flow with the Holy Spirit of God without resistance, without hesitation, without a thought.   

In the same manner that we count not every breath we take, nor do we count each rhythm of our hearts, nor do we count the number of hairs on our heads; without a thought, we will flow with the awareness of God's spirit within our hearts, souls and minds, and flow with God as He before ordained.  

I pray for health for all.   I pray for healing in every area of everyone's life and those of your loved ones.   I pray for safety for you and your loved ones and for those whom we do not know, yet need prayers for safety.   

I pray for those who are lurking that not one will be able to escape the love and the presence of God in their lives and in their hearts.   

I pray for marriages, *One Man, One Woman *whom and which God has ordained and will always bless.  There is no other union in the human race that can be called marriage, nor recognized neither blessed by the heart of God.    All other unions are counterfeits and are rendered null and void. 

I pray for those who desire to be married in a Godly union, shall indeed be God-set in Holy Matrimony, in Jesus' Name.   I pray for marriages which are struggling, will be released into the hands of All Mighty God, to be whole and pure and righteous and protected under the Blood of Jesus. 

I pray for all children to be taught of the Lord and great shall be their peace.   I pray for their safety in all manner, all forms, meaning bodily, spiritually, and the protection of their innocense and their souls.    No weapon formed against them shall prosper; no deceptions of satan's schemes shall be able to dwell within their hearts.   

Father God allow the hearts of these children to be and to remain pure and protected from all evil; that their hearts are knitted and one with you.  I dedicate each child to you and in your care, not one shall nor can be taken from your hands.  

Father God, Remove the bullies, physically and spirtually, for truly they are there perched and ready to invade the innocense of children unawares.    

Father God, protect and defend their precious lives from all manner of danger. Keep them safe at home, at school, at Church, at play, each day. 

Father God, please protect and defend their sexuality.   Oh' the devil is a liar for none are born gay.   Displace that lying spirit and those who promote it.  Rebuke the deceptive spiritual influence that has invaded what you have designed them to be, male and female, no other, no gender inbetween,  no sexual displacements, nor molestation, dangers rendering confusion; for you are not the author of such, nor is it your plan.   Surround them with your wall of fire of protection.  Still the enemy's plan and distraction.  Remove the works of the gay agenda from the schools and outside activities.  Render the sin dead in it's works, a failed operation, in Jesus' Name.

Father, make yourself known full and wide.   There will be no place for the enemy to  hide and upon your glory, your children shall abide and surrender unto you.    

Father I pray for Godly content and a positive flow in this forum.   Cast out the bond woman and the spirits which do not belong.  Cast them out.  Render their works, fruitless, null and void.  

Father those who need mental and spiritual healing, help them to allow you to heal them and to be free in their lives to bring them the peace and stability that they need.    Remove the fear and the doubts that you are the true Healer and override all that hinders and formerly ruled.   

Father, bless and give peace to the Administration and the Moderators of this Forum.    Please let only your presence reside and felt and acknowledged by all.   Those who seek trouble and confusion, retaliation and contention, and refusal to respect and honour you, will not be allowed to disrupt your peace and order.   You alone will call them out and make all aware.     As this will be a forum, universal, that will give you glory and not the enemy. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Sosa

So I've always wanted a reference bible but never gotten around to getting one. I am fasting this month and during my bible-reading time I was like "Man, I wish I had a reference bible right now. I should get one soon, maybe I'll hit up amazon later". I live alone and didn't say this to anyone.

So a couple hours later I'm talking to my mom, wishing her a happy new year and what-not. She's about to hang up then she says "Oh, I almost forgot. Last week I bought you a reference bible for your birthday (it's tomorrow). Check the mail tomorrow, ok? I hope you will get it in time!"

I almost cried. 
I danced instead 

Truly, I don't deserve how good GOD is to me. But I am SOOO GRATEFUL to be the recipient of His love and mercy 

~Delight yourself also in the LORD and He shall give you the desires of your heart.~

Happy New Year, ladies. I pray 2013 will be your best year yet


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Shimmie said:


> Happy New Year and Brand New Beginnings Everyone!
> 
> Praise God, I am done with the foolishness of the past !
> 
> I pray for the constant flow of the Holy Spirit to be free in each of our lives.  That we just natually flow with the Holy Spirit of God without resistance, without hesitation, without a thought.
> 
> In the same manner that we count not every breath we take, nor do we count each rhythm of our hearts, nor do we count the number of hairs on our heads; without a thought, we will flow with the awareness of God's spirit within our hearts, souls and minds, and flow with God as He before ordained.
> 
> I pray for health for all.   I pray for healing in every area of everyone's life and those of your loved ones.   I pray for safety for you and your loved ones and for those whom we do not know, yet need prayers for safety.
> 
> I pray for those who are lurking that not one will be able to escape the love and the presence of God in their lives and in their hearts.
> 
> I pray for marriages, One Man, One Woman whom and which God has ordained and will always bless.  There is no other union in the human race that can be called marriage, nor recognized neither blessed by the heart of God.    All other unions are counterfeits and are rendered null and void.
> 
> I pray for those who desire to be married in a Godly union, shall indeed be God-set in Holy Matrimony, in Jesus' Name.   I pray for marriages which are struggling, will be released into the hands of All Mighty God, to be whole and pure and righteous and protected under the Blood of Jesus.
> 
> I pray for all children to be taught of the Lord and great shall be their peace.   I pray for their safety in all manner, all forms, meaning bodily, spiritually, and the protection of their innocense and their souls.    No weapon formed against them shall prosper; no deceptions of satan's schemes shall be able to dwell within their hearts.
> 
> Father God allow the hearts of these children to be and to remain pure and protected from all evil; that their hearts are knitted and one with you.  I dedicate each child to you and in your care, not one shall nor can be taken from your hands.
> 
> Father God, Remove the bullies, physically and spirtually, for truly they are there perched and ready to invade the innocense of children unawares.
> 
> Father God, protect and defend their precious lives from all manner of danger. Keep them safe at home, at school, at Church, at play, each day.
> 
> Father God, please protect and defend their sexuality.   Oh' the devil is a liar for none are born gay.   Displace that lying spirit and those who promote it.  Rebuke the deceptive spiritual influence that has invaded what you have designed them to be, male and female, no other, no gender inbetween,  no sexual displacements, nor molestation, dangers rendering confusion; for you are not the author of such, nor is it your plan.   Surround them with your wall of fire of protection.  Still the enemy's plan and distraction.  Remove the works of the gay agenda from the schools and outside activities.  Render the sin dead in it's works, a failed operation, in Jesus' Name.
> 
> Father, make yourself known full and wide.   There will be no place for the enemy to  hide and upon your glory, your children shall abide and surrender unto you.
> 
> Father I pray for Godly content and a positive flow in this forum.   Cast out the bond woman and the spirits which do not belong.  Cast them out.  Render their works, fruitless, null and void.
> 
> Father those who need mental and spiritual healing, help them to allow you to heal them and to be free in their lives to bring them the peace and stability that they need.    Remove the fear and the doubts that you are the true Healer and override all that hinders and formerly ruled.
> 
> Father, bless and give peace to the Administration and the Moderators of this Forum.    Please let only your presence reside and felt and acknowledged by all.   Those who seek trouble and confusion, retaliation and contention, and refusal to respect and honour you, will not be allowed to disrupt your peace and order.   You alone will call them out and make all aware.     As this will be a forum, universal, that will give you glory and not the enemy.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.



I agree, In Jesus name. Amen.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord I just thank you right now for being great. I thank you God for being loving when I know I don't deserve it. You keep me at each and every turn. I feel your conviction on me which to some that may be bad but to me according to your Word this is a good thing because God doesn't discipline those who aren't his children. I pray I can become pleasing into your sight Lord. I know I'm still hard and just edgy. I thank you however for my personality and for the body and time and space I'm currently in. 

Thank you for those who I can actually call friend without any judgement or belittling. I thank you for life because in a instant God can take it away. I pray my friend heals as she recovers the loss of a close man. I also pray all my friends are able to come closer to you Lord and grow. I just thank you Lord. Amen.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Happy New Year and Brand New Beginnings Everyone!
> 
> *Praise God, I am done with the foolishness of the past ! *
> 
> I pray for the constant flow of the Holy Spirit to be free in each of our lives.  That we just natually flow with the Holy Spirit of God without resistance, without hesitation, without a thought.
> 
> In the same manner that we count not every breath we take, nor do we count each rhythm of our hearts, nor do we count the number of hairs on our heads; without a thought, we will flow with the awareness of God's spirit within our hearts, souls and minds, and flow with God as He before ordained.
> 
> I pray for health for all.   I pray for healing in every area of everyone's life and those of your loved ones.   I pray for safety for you and your loved ones and for those whom we do not know, yet need prayers for safety.
> 
> *I pray for those who are lurking that not one will be able to escape the love and the presence of God in their lives and in their hearts.
> *
> I pray for marriages, *One Man, One Woman *whom and which God has ordained and will always bless.  There is no other union in the human race that can be called marriage, nor recognized neither blessed by the heart of God.    All other unions are counterfeits and are rendered null and void.
> 
> I pray for those who desire to be married in a Godly union, shall indeed be God-set in Holy Matrimony, in Jesus' Name.   I pray for marriages which are struggling, will be released into the hands of All Mighty God, to be whole and pure and righteous and protected under the Blood of Jesus.
> 
> I pray for all children to be taught of the Lord and great shall be their peace.   I pray for their safety in all manner, all forms, meaning bodily, spiritually, and the protection of their innocense and their souls.    No weapon formed against them shall prosper; no deceptions of satan's schemes shall be able to dwell within their hearts.
> 
> Father God allow the hearts of these children to be and to remain pure and protected from all evil; that their hearts are knitted and one with you.  I dedicate each child to you and in your care, not one shall nor can be taken from your hands.
> 
> Father God, Remove the bullies, physically and spirtually, for truly they are there perched and ready to invade the innocense of children unawares.
> 
> Father God, protect and defend their precious lives from all manner of danger. Keep them safe at home, at school, at Church, at play, each day.
> 
> Father God, please protect and defend their sexuality.   Oh' the devil is a liar for none are born gay.   Displace that lying spirit and those who promote it.  Rebuke the deceptive spiritual influence that has invaded what you have designed them to be, male and female, no other, no gender inbetween,  no sexual displacements, nor molestation, dangers rendering confusion; for you are not the author of such, nor is it your plan.   Surround them with your wall of fire of protection.  Still the enemy's plan and distraction.  Remove the works of the gay agenda from the schools and outside activities.  Render the sin dead in it's works, a failed operation, in Jesus' Name.
> 
> Father, make yourself known full and wide.   There will be no place for the enemy to  hide and upon your glory, your children shall abide and surrender unto you.
> 
> *Father I pray for Godly content and a positive flow in this forum.   Cast out the bond woman and the spirits which do not belong.  Cast them out.  Render their works, fruitless, null and void.  *
> 
> Father those who need mental and spiritual healing, help them to allow you to heal them and to be free in their lives to bring them the peace and stability that they need.    Remove the fear and the doubts that you are the true Healer and override all that hinders and formerly ruled.
> 
> Father, bless and give peace to the Administration and the Moderators of this Forum.    Please let only your presence reside and felt and acknowledged by all.   Those who seek trouble and confusion, retaliation and contention, and refusal to respect and honour you, will not be allowed to disrupt your peace and order.   You alone will call them out and make all aware.     As this will be a forum, universal, that will give you glory and not the enemy.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


Complete and total agreement, in the name of Jesus!!! 

_There is power in the name of Jesus....
Break every chain, break every chain, break every chain!!!!
_


----------



## Laela

Shimmie... I am in agreement also. Happy New Year to you..yes, 2013 is packed with great things from Almighty God in all areas of our lives..... we must do our part in this Covenant.

I receive that all, in Jesus' name, Amein~


----------



## Nice & Wavy

_=-----= Moved to my thread!_


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> @Shimmie... I am in agreement also. Happy New Year to you..yes, 2013 is packed with great things from Almighty God in all areas of our lives..... *we must do our part in this Covenant*.
> 
> I receive that all, in Jesus' name, Amein~


----------



## Laela

That testimony is so good..... Happy New year, sosa...

We know moms can be intuitive concerning their children; but there is something deeper when God whispers to a mother's heart the spiritual needs of her children....  




Sosa said:


> So I've always wanted a reference bible but never gotten around to getting one. I am fasting this month and during my bible-reading time I was like "Man, I wish I had a reference bible right now. I should get one soon, maybe I'll hit up amazon later". I live alone and didn't say this to anyone.
> 
> So a couple hours later I'm talking to my mom, wishing her a happy new year and what-not. She's about to hang up then she says "Oh, I almost forgot. Last week I bought you a reference bible for your birthday (it's tomorrow). Check the mail tomorrow, ok? I hope you will get it in time!"
> 
> I almost cried.
> I danced instead
> 
> Truly, I don't deserve how good GOD is to me. But I am SOOO GRATEFUL to be the recipient of His love and mercy
> 
> ~Delight yourself also in the LORD and He shall give you the desires of your heart.~
> 
> Happy New Year, ladies. I pray 2013 will be your best year yet


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

GLORY!

I've been praying that you stay.... 

Nice & Wavy



Nice & Wavy said:


> Someone said to me that there are a few people who are very happy that I am leaving. I just spoke to the Lord about it......
> 
> #Ijustmightbestayingafterall
> 
> 
> 
> Glory!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> GLORY!
> 
> I've been praying that you stay....
> 
> @Nice & Wavy


Thank you, sis


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Just finished reading for the 2nd time "Piercing the Darkness" by Frank Perritti.  

Jesus........this book makes you realize the demonic forces that are so prevalent in this world.  BUT, the Warriors of God are much stronger and mightier than they...hallelujah!!! 

Will now begin soon the other book for the 2nd time as well "This Present Darkness."


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

don't be holding out on me, this sounds like a good read going to check this out on Amazon now.



Nice & Wavy said:


> Just finished reading for the 2nd time "Piercing the Darkness" by Frank Perritti.
> 
> Jesus........this book makes you realize the demonic forces that are so prevalent in this world. BUT, the Warriors of God are much stronger and mightier than they...hallelujah!!!
> 
> Will now begin soon the other book for the 2nd time as well "This Present Darkness."


----------



## Laela

A trivia question about Pilate brings to mind this thought: There is always this 'debate' about who killed Jesus... Pilate? Judas? the Roman soldiers... well, it's none. No man has this power, as it is Jesus laid down His own life. Everyone else was a part of God's plan.

Jesus makes this all clear in John 10:17-18, when He speaks:



_14 “I am the good shepherd; I know my sheep and my sheep know me— 15 just as the Father knows me and I know the Father—and I lay down my life for the sheep. 16 I have other sheep that are not of this sheep pen. I must bring them also. They too will listen to my voice, and there shall be one flock and one shepherd. 17 *The reason my Father loves me is that I lay down my life—only to take it up again. 18 No one takes it from me, but I lay it down of my own accord. I have authority to lay it down and authority to take it up again. This command I received from my Father.”*_


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

at the bolded, loved it when he said that...




Laela said:


> A trivia question about Pilate brings to mind this thought: There is always this 'debate' about who killed Jesus... Pilate? Judas? the Roman soldiers... well, it's none. No man has this power, as it is Jesus laid down His own life. Everyone else was a part of God's plan.
> 
> Jesus makes this all clear in John 10:17-18, when He speaks:
> 
> 
> 
> _14 “I am the good shepherd; I know my sheep and my sheep know me— 15 just as the Father knows me and I know the Father—and I lay down my life for the sheep. 16 I have other sheep that are not of this sheep pen. I must bring them also. They too will listen to my voice, and there shall be one flock and one shepherd. 17 *The reason my Father loves me is that I lay down my life—only to take it up again. 18 No one takes it from me, but I lay it down of my own accord. I have authority to lay it down and authority to take it up again. This command I received from my Father.”*_


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Laela

what do you think would have happened if the deciples had stayed up and prayed and tarried with him...ah, but it was suppose to be as it was.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> don't be holding out on me, this sounds like a good read going to check this out on Amazon now.


I read it in the early 90's and to read it again reminded me of some things for sure!


----------



## Nice Lady

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Laela
> 
> what do you think would have happened if the deciples had stayed up and prayed and tarried with him...ah, but it was suppose to be as it was.



This made me laugh slightly.


----------



## Nice Lady

"God never misses it." Humans do. It takes humility to admit when you have made a mistake and its a sign of maturity as a Christian. One thing about walking in love is that we come out on the other side every time and inspire others who are watching from the sidelines. 

God can use anything and switch the script--making it good.


----------



## Laela

@ bolded... Amen... God's Plan.






Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Laela
> 
> what do you think would have happened if the deciples had stayed up and prayed and tarried with him...ah,* but it was suppose to be as it was*.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

This year.....

I pray that this CF Random Thread stay in the spirit it was started in by our sweet sister in Christ, MrsHaseeb!  Thank you, sis for starting this thread...your heart is real and as sweet as can be!!!

Much love!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I guess it's too late to correct the spelling of Disciples...



Nice Lady said:


> This made me laugh slightly.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I guess it's too late to correct the spelling of Disciples...



Lol lol. I didn't even catch it. Lol. Don't feel bad.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Nice & Wavy we sang that song in church on Sunday and I heard the chains falling the gravity of the situation hit me and chile I was all snotty up..

Break Every Chain
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pD2zIuiC2g


----------



## loolalooh

Nice & Wavy said:


> This year.....
> 
> I pray that this CF Random Thread stay in the spirit it was started in by our sweet sister in Christ, MrsHaseeb!  Thank you, sis for starting this thread...your heart is real and as sweet as can be!!!
> 
> Much love!!!



I stand in agreement.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I tell you....life in Christ is GOOD!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

loolalooh said:


> I stand in agreement.


 Amen, sis!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Nice & Wavy we sang that song in church on Sunday and I heard the chains falling the gravity of the situation hit me and chile I was all snotty up..
> 
> Break Every Chain
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pD2zIuiC2g


Iwanthealthyhair67, dh and I were singing it as the New Year came in and I was all snotty up too....HALLELUJAH!!!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I don't ...



MrsHaseeb said:


> Lol lol. I didn't even catch it. Lol. *Don't feel bad.*
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I don't ...



The joy of the Lord surely gives us strength!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^yes, if you let him ...


----------



## Laela

@ bolded, soooo not cute.. 

But, of course, there are times it takes all that.... 

Iwanthealthyhair67: Thanks for posting that powerful song; it's a timely message....




Nice & Wavy said:


> @Iwanthealthyhair67, dh and I were singing it as the New Year came in and* I was all snotty up too*....HALLELUJAH!!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> *@ bolded, soooo not cute..*
> 
> But, of course, there are times it takes all that....
> 
> @Iwanthealthyhair67: Thanks for posting that powerful song; it's a timely message....


Let me go find a smiley for you now, since you laughin at me an e'rthang...you KNOW I know how to find those smiley's

ETA:


----------



## Nice & Wavy




----------



## Nice & Wavy




----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Laela said:


> @ bolded, soooo not cute..
> 
> But, of course, there are times it takes all that....
> 
> Iwanthealthyhair67: Thanks for posting that powerful song; it's a timely message....



well you know how it is sometimes you can't contain yourself


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> A trivia question about Pilate brings to mind this thought: There is always this 'debate' about who killed Jesus... Pilate? Judas? the Roman soldiers... well, it's none. No man has this power, as it is Jesus laid down His own life. Everyone else was a part of God's plan.
> 
> Jesus makes this all clear in John 10:17-18, when He speaks:
> 
> 
> 
> _14 “I am the good shepherd; I know my sheep and my sheep know me— 15 just as the Father knows me and I know the Father—and I lay down my life for the sheep. 16 I have other sheep that are not of this sheep pen. I must bring them also. They too will listen to my voice, and there shall be one flock and one shepherd. 17 *The reason my Father loves me is that I lay down my life—only to take it up again. 18 No one takes it from me, but I lay it down of my own accord. I have authority to lay it down and authority to take it up again. This command I received from my Father.”*_



I love this scripture and God has ministered life to me through it time and again and again.   

_"No man taketh my life, least I lay it down, and if I do lay it down, I will raise it back up (again) as my Father (in Heaven) commanded me to."  _


----------



## auparavant

It is a new day, time to let go of past hurts and offenses.  Yesterday is gone.  L-rd, please bring peace, clarity and true sisterhood to this Christian Forum.  Give us an eye for the justice that you bring, L-rd.  Help us to see we are family, no mater our differences.  Help us to truly love one another as You love, L-rd.  Help us to grow in your love and do not allow us to live in fear, but in truth and righteousness.  Above all, help us to know that when we snark, we hurt others - both christian and those seeking.  People are looking at us and walking away from HIM.


----------



## auparavant

Luke 18:9-14

9 He also told this parable to some who trusted in themselves that they were righteous, and treated others with contempt: 10 “Two men went up into the temple to pray, one a Pharisee and the other a tax collector. 11 The Pharisee, standing by himself, prayed[a] thus: ‘God, I thank you that I am not like other men, extortioners, unjust, adulterers, or even like this tax collector. 12 I fast twice a week; I give tithes of all that I get.’ 13 But the tax collector, standing far off, would not even lift up his eyes to heaven, but beat his breast, saying, ‘God, be merciful to me, a sinner!’ 14 I tell you, this man went down to his house justified, rather than the other. For everyone who exalts himself will be humbled, but the one who humbles himself will be exalted.”


Matthew 5:

3 “Blessed are the poor in spirit, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.

4 “Blessed are those who mourn, for they shall be comforted.

5 “Blessed are the meek, for they shall inherit the earth.

6 “Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they shall be satisfied.

7 “Blessed are the merciful, for they shall receive mercy.

8 “Blessed are the pure in heart, for they shall see God.

9 “Blessed are the peacemakers, for they shall be called sons[a] of God.

10 “Blessed are those who are persecuted for righteousness' sake, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.


21 “You have heard that it was said to those of old, ‘You shall not murder; and whoever murders will be liable to judgment.’ 22 But I say to you that everyone who is angry with his brother[c] will be liable to judgment; whoever insults[d] his brother will be liable to the council; and whoever says, ‘You fool!’ will be liable to the hell[e] of fire. 23 So if you are offering your gift at the altar and there remember that your brother has something against you, 24 leave your gift there before the altar and go. First be reconciled to your brother, and then come and offer your gift. 25 Come to terms quickly with your accuser while you are going with him to court, lest your accuser hand you over to the judge, and the judge to the guard, and you be put in prison. 26 Truly, I say to you, you will never get out until you have paid the last penny.[f]

43 “You have heard that it was said, ‘You shall love your neighbor and hate your enemy.’ 44 But I say to you, Love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you, 45 so that you may be sons of your Father who is in heaven. For he makes his sun rise on the evil and on the good, and sends rain on the just and on the unjust. 46 For if you love those who love you, what reward do you have? Do not even the tax collectors do the same? 47 *And if you greet only your brothers, what more are you doing than others? Do not even the Gentiles do the same?*_ 48 You therefore must be perfect, as your heavenly Father is perfect._


----------



## LucieLoo12

So he told me he desired me to be his wife. I really admire this man because He is godly and humble and I know the stand he takes for Christ. I did not give him an  answer yet. He told me he would wait for me. Marriage is very serious to me and I just can't jump up and say yes because I am excited.  But I am going to seek God on this, fast and pray and see what His will is for my life. I am not antsy and hasty about this, but ironically its a calm that's in my spirit right now. 


God will lead me...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

LucieLoo12 said:


> So he told me he desired me to be his wife. I really admire this man because He is godly and humble and I know the stand he takes for Christ. I did not give him an  answer yet. He told me he would wait for me. Marriage is very serious to me and I just can't jump up and say yes because I am excited.  But I am going to seek God on this, fast and pray and see what His will is for my life. I am not antsy and hasty about this, but ironically its a calm that's in my spirit right now.
> 
> 
> *God will lead me*...


Yes He will!


----------



## MrsHaseeb

LucieLoo12 said:


> So he told me he desired me to be his wife. I really admire this man because He is godly and humble and I know the stand he takes for Christ. I did not give him an  answer yet. He told me he would wait for me. Marriage is very serious to me and I just can't jump up and say yes because I am excited.  But I am going to seek God on this, fast and pray and see what His will is for my life. I am not antsy and hasty about this, but ironically its a calm that's in my spirit right now.
> 
> God will lead me...



Beautiful. Praying with and for you!

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I am also praying for you Dear...




LucieLoo12 said:


> So he told me he desired me to be his wife. I really admire this man because He is godly and humble and I know the stand he takes for Christ. I did not give him an answer yet. He told me he would wait for me. Marriage is very serious to me and I just can't jump up and say yes because I am excited. But I am going to seek God on this, fast and pray and see what His will is for my life. I am not antsy and hasty about this, but ironically its a calm that's in my spirit right now.
> 
> 
> God will lead me...


----------



## Laela

I'm happy for you, LucieLoo12!! Glad that you're following God's lead...


----------



## LucieLoo12

Thank all of your for you encouraging words. This defintely came out of the blue for me.  But marriage has always been a desire of mine, but I stayed focus on God and cast my care upon God. I left it at his feet.I was not going to settle or compromise. I wanted a godly man that would love God more than me. This particular one respects me first, thats what I love about him. When he told me why he wanted to marry me, it was nothing carnal or fleshly, but it was spiritual reasons. I do believe I am going to say yes, but I just want God to confirm that he is the one, and if he is, we will then proceed to counseling with my Pastor.


----------



## Nice Lady

*God is a promise keeper!*


----------



## loolalooh

LucieLoo12 said:


> Thank all of your for you encouraging words. This defintely came out of the blue for me.  But marriage has always been a desire of mine, but I stayed focus on God and cast my care upon God. I left it at his feet.I was not going to settle or compromise. I wanted a godly man that would love God more than me. This particular one respects me first, thats what I love about him. *When he told me why he wanted to marry me, it was nothing carnal or fleshly, but it was spiritual reasons.* I do believe I am going to say yes, but I just want God to confirm that he is the one, and if he is, we will then proceed to counseling with my Pastor.



This is so beautiful, LucieLoo12!  A true example of what it means to put God first.  May He continue to lead you and grant you wisdom.

I especially love the bolded.


----------



## Laela

_I'm a natural sistah, _
_Enjoying the skin I'm in._
_My Father made me beautiful (Psalm 139:14)_
_Beautiful, I am.... :Rose:_


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> _I'm a natural sistah, _
> _Enjoying the skin I'm in._
> _My Father made me beautiful (Psalm 139:14)_
> _Beautiful, I am.... :Rose:_


I love this, Laela!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

everytime I read your posts I'm sure folks passing by could see my wisdom teeth that's how big my smile is...




LucieLoo12 said:


> Thank all of your for you encouraging
> words. This defintely came out of the blue for me.  But marriage has always been a desire of mine, but I stayed focus on God and cast my care upon God. I left it at his feet.I was not going to settle or compromise. I wanted a godly man that would love God more than me. This particular one respects me first, thats what I love about him. When he told me why he wanted to marry me, it was nothing carnal or fleshly, but it was spiritual reasons. I do believe I am going to say yes, but I just want God to confirm that he is the one, and if he is, we will then proceed to counseling with my Pastor.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> everytime I read your posts I'm sure folks passing by could see my wisdom teeth that's how big my smile is...



Same here 

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## LucieLoo12

Lol. Yall are so funny. 


I just want to encourage women out there that you can still live a holy lifestyle pleasing to God and still have a man desire you. This man hasn't  even so much held my hand before or hugged me. If it goes through, our wedding day will be the first time he has ever touched me. You don't have  to settle or compromise. God will do it.


----------



## BrandNew

LucieLoo12 said:


> *You don't have  to settle or compromise. God will do it.*



This! Quoting for emphasis!


----------



## Laela

There are two types of fear. One is driven by Love; the other is not. God doesn't need my endorsement to be who He is... that is fallacy. So I'm grateful for my place in His Kingdom..grateful that the most high God is both a Lion and a Lamb. No other god can stand before Him!

Psalms 19 has been resonating all week. Meditating on this verse today:

v. 9 
_The fear of the LORD is clean, enduring for ever: _
_the judgments of the LORD are true _
_and righteous altogether. _


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

@Nice & Wavy,  so I went on Amazon and purchased 'This Present Darkness', wanted to start at the beginning plus it was like $6 on Kindle...began reading last night, it sure is a page turner..thank you!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm finding out that I do not like overly religious people. I have one at work who is a good person but so hyper critical of others and doesn't give any type of compassion. SHe is the ultimate judger type which makes me stand clear. It's sad though because she has alot of info but I can't allow myself to drain.

I'm grateful today that I know my walk is just that my walk. I don't and won't compare it to anyone elses as I truly can't know if what a person says really is true.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^Happy New Year Christian!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## L80sbabygirl

I've been praying to the Lord more about my purpose. For weeks I've been praying. Last night I was unable to sleep, which is unusual for me. I began tossing and turning and talking to God. It seems like he spoke to me about my purpose. I saw a vision of the future, including my future husband. I wrote everything down. It's exciting if true, but only time will tell. When I was finally able to fall asleep and woke up, it seemed so distant.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Nice & Wavy,  so I went on Amazon and purchased 'This Present Darkness', wanted to start at the beginning plus it was like $6 on Kindle...began reading last night, it sure is a page turner..thank you!


 Yes!  I'm just beginning to read this one now, but you must get 'Piercing the Darkness' as well.  That one was a wow!!!!

His books are page turners.  I read Piercing the Darkness in 2 days...my eyes were hurting.  I couldn't put it down!


----------



## Laela

If anyone is seeking a great, inspirational song for a friend, this one is a blessing. Just beautiful... it captures (IMHO) the exact moment of saving Grace. 

When Mercy Found Me by Rhett Walker Band


----------



## BrandNew

I'm grateful for growth. Once upon a time I was comfortable doing "just enough", now I'm excited to learn and get deeper in the word.


----------



## Pooks

2012 was a very difficult (actually THE most difficult) year of my existence. Looks like I'm gonna really need more grace to hang this year too... Lord, You know, You see, You care for me. Help me to remember the words of this little song when it seems too much:

_I cast all of my cares upon you, I lay all of my burdens down at your feet
And anytime, I don't know, what to do
I cast all of my cares upon you_


----------



## Nice Lady

We can't always be too quick to move forward with a decision. We may be missing some things or not have exhausted every avenue available to us.


----------



## Nice Lady

Pooks said:


> 2012 was a very difficult (actually THE most difficult) year of my existence. Looks like I'm gonna really need more grace to hang this year too... Lord, You know, You see, You care for me. Help me to remember the words of this little song when it seems too much:
> 
> _I cast all of my cares upon you, I lay all of my burdens down at your feet
> And anytime, I don't know, what to do
> I cast all of my cares upon you_



It's sad to hear this. A bad year doesn't mean that 2013 will be worse. In 2012, God was carrying through those dark places even though it didn't feel that way. Hold onto hope that you will have better days in the future even if nothing changes. God will restore you again.


----------



## Pooks

Nice Lady said:


> It's sad to hear this. A bad year doesn't mean that 2013 will be worse. *In 2012, God was carrying through those dark places even though it didn't feel that way. * Hold onto hope that you will have better days in the future even if nothing changes. God will restore you again.



Amen, especially to the bolded. I didn't mean to sound as though I'm expecting the worst this year, just that this particular season is requiring that I sow to the spirit, lean and depend on God and trust Him more than ever. I am believing God to restore and perfect. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Oneprettypa

This thread always has something encouraging to me! I have to take a really big test Monday that will drastically effect my career if I don't do well, however whenever I start doubting or getting nervous and I peruse this thread-- I find something that strengthens me just a little but more! Thanks ladies and please be in prayer with me that I not only pass but exceed the standard on Monday! In Jesus' Name!!!


----------



## PinkPebbles

Oneprettypa said:


> This thread always has something encouraging to me! I have to take a really big test Monday that will drastically effect my career if I don't do well, however whenever I start doubting or getting nervous and I peruse this thread-- I find something that strengthens me just a little but more! Thanks ladies and please be in prayer with me that I not only pass but exceed the standard on Monday! In Jesus' Name!!!


 
Oneprettypa praying that the Lord will be with you during your test and that you will do exceedingly well!!!


----------



## Reminiscing

Pooks said:


> 2012 was a very difficult (actually THE most difficult) year of my existence. Looks like I'm gonna really need more grace to hang this year too... Lord, You know, You see, You care for me. Help me to remember the words of this little song when it seems too much:
> 
> _I cast all of my cares upon you, I lay all of my burdens down at your feet
> And anytime, I don't know, what to do
> I cast all of my cares upon you_



Hi Pooks,

Your post reminds me of how I felt last year.  I'm sure our problems were different but 2012 was very hard for me as well so I understand how you feel.  I posted my testimony in the 2012 Random Threads and I want to repost it here in case you missed it.  Sometimes what feels like our worst can actually be our best.  I encourage you to find the lessons in whatever transpired last year and use it to make you a stronger wiser person this year.  God doesn't like to see us hurt so our pain in never in vain. I'm praying for you and your baby. 2013 will be a great year for you! 



> Originally Posted by *Reminiscing*
> I've been reflecting on 2012 and I've learned sooooo much this year.   Half way through the year I started calling it the worst year of my life  because I had so many ups and downs and the downs weren't just downs...  they were huge pitfalls.  But, now as I sit back and reflect I'm  considering this year one of the best years of my life.  I'm ranking it  in the best category because I did it WITH God.  2007 was a very bad  year for me and I went through it alone because I was so spiritually  immature that I felt God left me but the reality was I had turned my  back on Him.  So I suffered more than I should have because I refused to  turn to God.
> 
> Well THANK GOD that was NOT the case in 2012.  I prayed more this year  than I have ever prayed in my life and although the praying did not take  my test and trials away, it did give me a new praise.  The words "I'm  still standing" have never meant so much to me before.  God took me back  to the basics where I was just happy to be alive.  The enemy has  attacked me from all directions this year.  I have tripped so many times  (not tripped over sin necessarily, but tripped over my emotions) that I  thought God would get angry with me but he never did.  He just picked  me up, dusted me off, and told me to start over again.
> 
> The fact that I can sit here and even type this is a praise in itself.   The enemy tried to take me out this year.  He literally tried to kill me  but my God said NO.  I'm so thankful that what felt like it was going  to be my worst year has actually turned into one of my best years.  And  the most amazing part about it is that for the most part my blessings  this year were not tangible.  My biggest blessing from God has been  wisdom and that will make my tangible blessings, like a new job, a  husband, new furniture and all the other things I'm praying for, so much  more worth it when I get them.
> 
> This year I focused on SURVIVING.  "I'm still standing" got me through  the year but in 2013 I'm focusing on SOARING.  I'm taking my new found  wisdom and I'm soaring high!  Thank you God for everything that waits  ahead.  I'll take the good and the bad as long as you're by my side.  I  LOVE YOU LORD!
> 
> Happy New Year to my sisters in Christ!


----------



## Laela

Pooks, you and the baby are in my prayers...so happy you're about to be a mom!!! 2013 IS a great year.


----------



## Nice Lady

Took this from Twitter & just thought I would post it here:

*"TODAY, KNOW WITHOUT A DOUBT THAT GOD HAS MUCH MORE IN STORE FOR YOU! #BeEncouraged #Believe"*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> If anyone is seeking a great, inspirational song for a friend, this one is a blessing. Just beautiful... it captures (IMHO) the exact moment of saving Grace.
> 
> When Mercy Found Me by Rhett Walker Band


Love love love this song.  Thank you so much for posting!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I guess the days of being able to go out is over. I can't even have fun. I guess my religious rigidness has really set in on certain areas. I know God has alot of work to do in me as there are so many flaws. I just hope one day I get to see the true transformation.


----------



## LiftedUp

Ahhhhhhhh woosah!  I had to lead a reading this morning at church and I made four mistakes.  I feel so embarrassed.  Like I was ready to switch churches.  I guess practice makes perfect.  This is a ministry that I'm being encouraged in and I want to do it's just that making mistakes in front of an entire congregation makes me anxious.


----------



## Laela

I just love this word on the Blood of Jesus and how vital His Blood is! A great cross-reference is Psalms 91:1...   

January 4

Hebrews 9:12                 
_With his own blood-not the blood of goats and calves-he entered the Most Holy Place once for all time and secured our redemption forever._ (New Living Translation)

In order to get an idea of the value of the blood of Christ, we need to make comparisons to the blood God accepted. When He wanted to atone for the fall of Adam, He shed the blood of a ram to get the skin. Countless goats, bulls, pigeons, lambs, and turtledoves were required for the sins of the people. The priest had to shed blood first for himself, and then offer a sacrifice for the transgressor. But Christ offered His own blood. And, He offered it once for all time. Whenever God received the blood of animals, He did it thinking ahead to the blood of Jesus. Whenever the sacrificial system is revived, God will be looking back at the blood of Jesus. The Most Holy Place was the literal presence of God. Everything had to be done exactly right to atone for the sins of the people. God was so satisfied with the Son that He affords us grace based on the blood of Jesus. Salvation is secured forever: redemption is complete. It doesn't get any better than Jesus.

Elder S R Henderson, Associate Pastor
The Rock Baptist Church


----------



## Laela

...and I hope you stay encouraged indeed. Happens to the best of all of us when we try to present our best -- not to appear perfect but in efforts to GIVE our best. So mistakes are a great development tool as well.

Yesterday is gone, tomorrow may never come, today is yours.  One of my favorite sayings when mistakes are made: 

_"Move right along; leave left, behind"_

Happy New Year...




LiftedUp said:


> Ahhhhhhhh woosah! I had to lead a reading this morning at church and I made four mistakes. I feel so embarrassed. Like I was ready to switch churches. I guess practice makes perfect.* This is a ministry that I'm being* *encouraged in* and I want to do it's just that making mistakes in front of an entire congregation makes me anxious.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

What can wash away my sins? Nothing but the blood of Jesus. What can make me whole again? Nothing but the blood of Jesus.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Oneprettypa

PinkPebbles said:


> Oneprettypa praying that the Lord will be with you during your test and that you will do exceedingly well!!!



Thank you, I'm nervous but I'm holding onto God's word!


----------



## Nice Lady

There is no social promotion in God's Kingdom. You can't try to skip steps. You have to be willing to be obedient and do things that you don't want to do. Maturity means that I obey God when it causes me to feel uncomfortable or hurts my flesh.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

be very sure, be very sure your anchor holds and grips the solid rock.


----------



## LiftedUp

Laela said:


> ...and I hope you stay encouraged indeed. Happens to the best of all of us when we try to present our best -- not to appear perfect but in efforts to GIVE our best. So mistakes are a great development tool as well.
> 
> Yesterday is gone, tomorrow may never come, today is yours.  One of my favorite sayings when mistakes are made:
> 
> _"Move right along; leave left, behind"_
> 
> Happy New Year...


 
Thank you for your kind words, Happy New Year to you too


----------



## stephluv

Went to MY church yesterday....first time i've been back there on a Sunday in mths It wasnt until yesterday that I realized why I havent been going there...I just was tired of seeing my close friends sitting with their SO or better yet their husbands/wives on Sundays...I was envious and hurt! Yup I said it!

But yesterday I wasnt....I didnt sit in my normal location and I was content - felt like a weight was lifted because i no longer was feeling soul ties and I think already this Daniel fast has been helping me

I didnt even cringe or  when my Pastor started talking about dating, marriage and babies...usually i'm like really dude there is more to life then that (str8 h8er) Yesterday I was actually ENCOURAGED


----------



## LongTimeComing

Lord, sharpen my eyes to see Your vision.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

God never speaks about going back, he only speaks about going forward.. 

I can't give up,
I can't quit,
I can't go back, 
I can't surrender, 
I must go forward to be victorious


----------



## Laela

Romans 8:37 says we are more than conquerors through Him who loved us ... 

... the Blood of Jesus keeps us walking in victory, no matter what!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Yesterday I was feeling down and to be honest I wanted to camp out there and just 'feel', though I didn't want to abandon my walk I wanted to languish in those feelings for a while which I'm sure would have ultimately brought on depression...

As I lay down last night reading a book with the TV turned onto a gospel channel, I heard a preacher saying that we can not let our emotions dictate to us but as born again Christians we must be lead by Holy Spirit and then he said: 'I can't give up, I can't quit, I can't surrender, I must go forward'...So I'm like Lord, I don't want to do any of those things, I began to realize that not moving or being stagnant is just as bad as giving up, quitting and surrendering ...

Even while I'm typing this the Lord is giving me revelation, overtime when water is stagnant or just 'sitting' there's a stench from deadness (sin).

Stagnant means:
1. Not moving or flowing; motionless.
2. Foul or stale from standing: stagnant ponds.
3. 
a. Showing little or no sign of activity or advancement; not developing or progressing; inactive: a stagnant economy.
b. Lacking vitality or briskness; sluggish or dull: a stagnant mind.

or:
1. (of water, etc.) standing still; without flow or current
2. brackish and foul from standing still
3. stale, sluggish, or dull from inaction
4. not growing or developing; static

Any one of these things is bad spritually and collectively can be a detrimental stunt in growth to our spiritual development and can also kill us spiritually.

I encourage you today as I encourage myself; don't quit, don't give up or surrender don't STOP, just keep it moving.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Yesterday I was feeling down and to be honest I wanted to camp out there and just 'feel', though I didn't want to abandon my walk I wanted to languish in those feelings for a while which I'm sure would have ultimately brought on depression...
> 
> As I lay down last night reading a book with the TV turned onto a gospel channel, I heard a preacher saying that we can not let our emotions dictate to us but as born again Christians we must be lead by Holy Spirit and then he said: 'I can't give up, I can't quit, I can't surrender, I must go forward'...So I'm like Lord, I don't want to do any of those things, I began to realize that not moving or being stagnant is just as bad as giving up, quitting and surrendering ...
> 
> Even while I'm typing this the Lord is giving me revelation, overtime when water is stagnant or just 'sitting' there's a stench from deadness (sin).
> 
> Stagnant means:
> 1. Not moving or flowing; motionless.
> 2. Foul or stale from standing: stagnant ponds.
> 3.
> a. Showing little or no sign of activity or advancement; not developing or progressing; inactive: a stagnant economy.
> b. Lacking vitality or briskness; sluggish or dull: a stagnant mind.
> 
> or:
> 1. (of water, etc.) standing still; without flow or current
> 2. brackish and foul from standing still
> 3. stale, sluggish, or dull from inaction
> 4. not growing or developing; static
> 
> Any one of these things is bad spritually and collectively can be a detrimental stunt in growth to our spiritual development and can also kill us spiritually.
> 
> I encourage you today as I encourage myself; don't quit, don't give up or surrender don't STOP, just keep it moving.



Can't "Thank" you enough for this.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Haddasah

deactivated my Facebook account!! I felt as though it is just too much for me right now, I can't handle some of the things people post on there, and I felt like it was a way for people to boast about themselves. Plus, I was tired of the attempts of people trying to cause drama. I plan to go without it for awhile then eventually save the pictures to my computer and just permanently delete my account, I've been planning to do this for 2years now. 

I want to thank God for giving me the strength to finally do this, I know that it will allow me to keep my mind focused on more heavenly things


----------



## Nice & Wavy

_For the record:  I am not speaking about any *person* on this forum._
------------------------------

Your activities in this forum is against everything that stands for the TRUTH here.  You will not have access any longer in the name of Jesus!

The power of that name...the name of Jesus, will crush you under His feet.  

You have....
No more access.
No more power.

You have been made known and you will crash and burn in the name of Jesus.

*For by God, the Christians who are standing for HOLINESS in this forum* can run upon a troop; and by our God we can leap over a wall!

Therefore, we shall overtake you.  You don't have a chance here, in the name of Jesus!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

_*Rom 16:20 - And the God of peace will soon crush Satan under your feet. *_


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Some need to stop with one foot in Christianity and one foot in the enemy's camp.  That's called being a lukewarm christian.  



> A  lukewarm christian is one that serves God and the world; that halts between  two opinions, and knows not which religion is best, and cares little for  any, yet keeps in a round of duty, though indifferent to it, and  contents himself with it; and is unconcerned about the life and power  of godliness, and takes up with the external form of it; and has no  thought about the glory of God, the interest of Christ and truth.



_*So because you are lukewarm, and neither hot nor cold, I will spit you out of My mouth. *_ Revelation 3:16


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Yesterday I was feeling down and to be honest I wanted to camp out there and just 'feel', though I didn't want to abandon my walk I wanted to languish in those feelings for a while which I'm sure would have ultimately brought on depression...
> 
> As I lay down last night reading a book with the TV turned onto a gospel channel, I heard a preacher saying that we can not let our emotions dictate to us but as born again Christians we must be lead by Holy Spirit and then he said: *'I can't give up, I can't quit, I can't surrender, I must go forward'*...So I'm like Lord, I don't want to do any of those things, I began to realize that not moving or being stagnant is just as bad as giving up, quitting and surrendering ...
> 
> Even while I'm typing this the Lord is giving me revelation, overtime when water is stagnant or just 'sitting' there's a stench from deadness (sin).
> 
> Stagnant means:
> 1. Not moving or flowing; motionless.
> 2. Foul or stale from standing: stagnant ponds.
> 3.
> a. Showing little or no sign of activity or advancement; not developing or progressing; inactive: a stagnant economy.
> b. Lacking vitality or briskness; sluggish or dull: a stagnant mind.
> 
> or:
> 1. (of water, etc.) standing still; without flow or current
> 2. brackish and foul from standing still
> 3. stale, sluggish, or dull from inaction
> 4. not growing or developing; static
> 
> Any one of these things is bad spritually and collectively can be a detrimental stunt in growth to our spiritual development and can also kill us spiritually.
> 
> I encourage you today as I encourage myself; don't quit, don't give up or surrender don't STOP, just keep it moving.


The bolded was the word that was given at church yesterday!!!

Hallelujah!  God has confirmed His Word!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> God never speaks about going back, he only speaks about going forward..
> 
> I can't give up,
> I can't quit,
> I can't go back,
> I can't surrender,
> I must go forward to be victorious


Sang this song in church yesterday....were you there?  Girl...you are saying something, for real!!!

*My Name is Victory*
I've got evidence 
I've got confidence 
I'm a conqueror 
I know that I win 
I know who I am 
God wrote it in his plan for me

Oh, Oh-Oh, Oh, Oh, 
*MY NAME IS VICTORY* (2X)

God gave me *AUTHORITY *
To conquer *THE ENEMY *
He wrote in *MY DESTINY *
That my name is *VICTORY *
He said that I've *OVERCOME *
I know I've *ALREADY WON *
He wrote in my *DESTINY *
That my name is *VICTORY*

I know who I am 
God wrote it in His plan for me

Oh, Oh-Oh, Oh, Oh 
*MY NAME IS VICTORY* (2X's)

*I know my identity, my name is victory*

Victory 
That's my name 
Victory 
I KNOW WHO I AM

http://youtu.be/9WoGBvtN--8


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Nice & Wavy said:


> Some need to stop with one foot in Christianity and one foot in the enemy's camp.  That's called being a lukewarm christian.
> 
> So because you are lukewarm, and neither hot nor cold, I will spit you out of My mouth.  Revelation 3:16



 1 Peter 4:17-18 KJV
For the time is come that judgment must begin at the house of God: and if it first begin at us, what shall the end be of them that obey not the gospel of God? [18] And if the righteous scarcely be saved, where shall the ungodly and the sinner appear?

Its definitely time out for being halt between 2 opinions. The devil is coming hard and strong with his agenda.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Nice & Wavy

MrsHaseeb said:


> 1 Peter 4:17-18 KJV
> For the time is come that judgment must begin at the house of God: and if it first begin at us, what shall the end be of them that obey not the gospel of God? [18] And if the righteous scarcely be saved, where shall the ungodly and the sinner appear?
> 
> Its definitely time out for being halt between 2 opinions. *The devil is coming hard and strong with his agenda.*
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


Yeah, and Jesus got something for him too.....:hardslap:


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Yesterday I was feeling down and to be honest I wanted to camp out there and just 'feel', though I didn't want to abandon my walk I wanted to languish in those feelings for a while which I'm sure would have ultimately brought on depression...
> 
> As I lay down last night reading a book with the TV turned onto a gospel channel, I heard a preacher saying that we can not let our emotions dictate to us but as born again Christians we must be lead by Holy Spirit and then he said: 'I can't give up, I can't quit, I can't surrender, I must go forward'...So I'm like Lord, I don't want to do any of those things, I began to realize that not moving or being stagnant is just as bad as giving up, quitting and surrendering ...
> 
> Even while I'm typing this the Lord is giving me revelation, overtime when water is stagnant or just 'sitting' there's a stench from deadness (sin).
> 
> Stagnant means:
> 1. Not moving or flowing; motionless.
> 2. Foul or stale from standing: stagnant ponds.
> 3.
> a. Showing little or no sign of activity or advancement; not developing or progressing; inactive: a stagnant economy.
> b. Lacking vitality or briskness; sluggish or dull: a stagnant mind.
> 
> or:
> 1. (of water, etc.) standing still; without flow or current
> 2. brackish and foul from standing still
> 3. stale, sluggish, or dull from inaction
> 4. not growing or developing; static
> 
> Any one of these things is bad spritually and collectively can be a detrimental stunt in growth to our spiritual development and can also kill us spiritually.
> 
> I encourage you today as I encourage myself; don't quit, don't give up or surrender don't STOP, just keep it moving.


What a powerful message that is so needed to be preached here!!!

Thank you, sis!


----------



## Laela

^^ yes, that's a powerful message.....  Perhaps the Lord God Almighty will have mercy
on the remnant of Joseph.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> ^^ yes, that's a powerful message.....  *Perhaps the Lord God Almighty will have mercy
> on the remnant of Joseph*.


Yes, perhaps....


----------



## delitefulmane

LongTimeComing said:


> *Lord, sharpen my eyes to see Your vision.*


LongTimeComing, I had to write this down so that I can meditate on this! 

Iwanthealthyhair67, that is a powerful message. Thank you! It speaks to my situation because I feel as though God is helping me overcome a major disappointment that occurred in my life last year; which caused me to become stagnant. I feel that I need to move past this and to keep moving forward.


----------



## aribell

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Nice & Wavy

--------------------------


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Jesus is truly Lord over my life...hallelujah!!!



Goodnight ladies!


----------



## aribell

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Nice & Wavy

-----------------------


----------



## PinkPebbles

So many don't realize that envy and jealousy will block their blessings. 

You cannot walk in love or glorify the Heavenly Father with an envious and jealous heart.


----------



## Laela

Meditating on Eccl 1:12-14 today....

I, the Preacher, was king over Israel in Jerusalem. And I set my heart to seek and search out by wisdom concerning all that is done under heaven; this burdensome task God has given to the sons of man, by which they may be exercised. I have seen all the works that are done under the sun; and indeed, all is vanity and grasping for the wind.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Nice & Wavy, lady that's my jam...


Victory that's my name...

I know my Identity my name is Victory!


----------



## Laela

Love that song, too...that and Micah Stampley's War Cry!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> Meditating on Eccl 1:12-14 today....
> 
> I, the Preacher, was king over Israel in Jerusalem. And I set my heart to seek and search out by wisdom concerning all that is done under heaven; this burdensome task God has given to the sons of man, by which they may be exercised. I have seen all the works that are done under the sun; and indeed, all is vanity and grasping for the wind.


I have been meditating on Eccl during my fast.  The Lord is speaking.......



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Nice & Wavy, lady that's my jam...
> 
> 
> Victory that's my name...
> 
> I know my Identity my name is Victory!


Yes, yes, yes!!!  

I know my Identity...my name is Victory!!!!!

Hallelujah!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

2 Cor. 4:7 But we have this treasure in jars of clay to show that this all-surpassing power is from God and not from us. 8 *We are hard pressed on every side, but not crushed; perplexed, but not in despair; 9 persecuted, but not abandoned; struck down, but not destroyed.*


----------



## Nice & Wavy




----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I'm losing my way.... I am so unhappy with my job and it affects me in every way. I am angry all the time. I'm trying to keep the faith since God does help me get everything I want. But, it's too much. I'm so unhappy. Please pray for me...

I'm broken and still breaking.


----------



## Leigh

nynewyork said:
			
		

> I'm losing my way.... I am so unhappy with my job and it affects me in every way. I am angry all the time. I'm trying to keep the faith since God does help me get everything I want. But, it's too much. I'm so unhappy. Please pray for me...
> 
> I'm broken and still breaking.



You aren't broken. Maybe a bit bruised or bending back and forth with the wind. You've asked for prayers so deep down you know the enemy is trying to discourage you.  Tell God each time you dislike something.  Pray for guidance and wisdom.

You are in my prayers.


----------



## Shimmie

Still here... 

It's been very busy outside of the forum.   Taking a few moments to 'catch up' with posts/threads.  

Still Praying for all... 

Especially for Pooks.   I thank God for your health and your beautiful baby princess who will come into this earth realm, beaming with love, life, and Jesus.  

This baby is already 'crowned' with God's glory and destiny.  Bless her heart.  

You are surrounded and hidden in the safe and loving arms of Jesus.  You can rest in there for sure.


----------



## Laela

Glad to hear that, sis. Ecclesiastes puts everything in its proper perspective; all is vanity. 


Meditating on this verse today:

*Eccl 2:13*
_Then I saw that wisdom excelleth folly, as far as light excelleth darkness._

stay blessed!



Nice & Wavy said:


> I have been meditating on Eccl during my fast. The Lord is speaking.......


----------



## Pooks

Shimmie God bless you, I needed that. I feel warmth and love radiating from your post to my heart. Love how God uses us to uplift and encourage one another!

I am so excited to meet my precious gift...


----------



## LongTimeComing

So... 

*God is still God. 
*I'm learning to trust Him more each day. It's tough, because I can be very ananlytical and anticipate things going the way I've planned them. It's truly breaking new ground for me. 
*God is moving and changing some things in major ways. There isn't time for anymore of this lukewarm, play- play, I'm a kinda Christian stuff. It's real in these streets. People need to be introduced to a real God, by real people.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

The 'World' is right on schedule, what schedule are you on....


----------



## MrsHaseeb

LongTimeComing said:


> *God is moving and changing some things in major ways. There isn't time for anymore of this lukewarm, play- play, I'm a kinda Christian stuff. It's real in these streets. People need to be introduced to a real God, by real people.



This... Amen!

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*When satan pushes you backwards don't fret, because you fall right into the arms of Goodness & Mercy!*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

LongTimeComing said:


> So...
> 
> *God is still God.
> *I'm learning to trust Him more each day. It's tough, because I can be very ananlytical and anticipate things going the way I've planned them. It's truly breaking new ground for me.
> **God is moving and changing some things in major ways. There isn't time for anymore of this lukewarm, play- play, I'm a kinda Christian stuff. It's real in these streets. People need to be introduced to a real God, by real people.*


Thank you for this...Amen!


----------



## Blackpearl1993

LongTimeComing said:


> So...
> 
> *God is still God.
> *I'm learning to trust Him more each day. It's tough, because I can be very ananlytical and anticipate things going the way I've planned them. It's truly breaking new ground for me.
> *God is moving and changing some things in major ways. There isn't time for anymore of this lukewarm, play- play, I'm a kinda Christian stuff. It's real in these streets. People need to be introduced to a real God, by real people.



Amen! It's time that Christians "come out from among them". It's time that Christians actually be salt and light. Christians cannot continue to give license to the foolishness of the world and cosign the a humanist world view.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

nynewyork said:


> I'm losing my way.... I am so unhappy with my job and it affects me in every way. I am angry all the time. I'm trying to keep the faith since God does help me get everything I want. But, it's too much. I'm so unhappy. Please pray for me...
> 
> I'm broken and still breaking.




*When satan pushes you backwards don't fret because you fall right into the arms of Goodness & Mercy*!

"Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life: and I will dwell in the house of the LORD for ever."  Psalm 23:6

The Name of the Lord is a strong tower...the righteous run into it and are safe!

Run...run...run into the tower of God!!!  Don't allow the enemy to take away what the Lord has given to you and that is His Peace!

This is the prayer that the Lord wants YOU to pray:

*The Lord is my Shepherd; I shall not want.
    He maketh me to lie down in green pastures:
    He leadeth me beside the still waters.
    He restoreth my soul:
    He leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for His name'     sake.*​*Yea, though I walk through the     valley of the shadow of death,
    I will fear no evil: For thou art with me;
    Thy rod and thy staff, they comfort me.
    Thou preparest a table before me in the presence of mine     enemies;
    Thou annointest my head with oil; My cup runneth over.*​*Surely goodness and mercy     shall follow me all the days of my life,
    and I will dwell in the House of the Lord forever.  Psalm 23*

​


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Amen! It's time that Christians "come out from among them". It's time that Christians actually be salt and light. Christians cannot continue to give license to the foolishness of the world and cosign the a humanist world view.


Amen!!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*Thought for the Week* 

*If you were arrested  and charged with being a Child of God, would there be enough evidence to  convict you?*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*Just because there are things we can handle in the natural doesn't mean that our Lord can't take care of it in the spirit. The weaker we are in the natural the more God can do with us in the spirit.*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I ran 1 mile today...for the first time in 6 years.   I couldn't do much  of anything (exercise) after I was in a car  accident in 2007 and had  surgery in 2008.  The last 2 years have been  better and I have been  doing light exercises, but nothing to really  make me feel like I did  something.

I feel so renewed!  I am so happy that I can run  again!  I have dreams  of running and when I wake up, I'm so sad because I  always loved to  run.

God is restoring me and I am so grateful and thankful to Him for this.  This day has been monumental for me.

Praise the name of the Lord, Jesus!!!


----------



## Shimmie

Leigh said:


> You aren't broken. Maybe a bit bruised or bending back and forth with the wind. You've asked for prayers so deep down you know the enemy is trying to discourage you.  Tell God each time you dislike something.  Pray for guidance and wisdom.
> 
> You are in my prayers.



Leigh... 

Good Word


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> I ran 1 mile today...for the first time in 6 years.   I couldn't do much  of anything (exercise) after I was in a car  accident in 2007 and had  surgery in 2008.  The last 2 years have been  better and I have been  doing light exercises, but nothing to really  make me feel like I did  something.
> 
> I feel so renewed!  I am so happy that I can run  again!  I have dreams  of running and when I wake up, I'm so sad because I  always loved to  run.
> 
> God is restoring me and I am so grateful and thankful to Him for this.  This day has been monumental for me.
> 
> Praise the name of the Lord, Jesus!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


>


Thanks Shimmie...I'm feeling it today though


----------



## Haddasah

sooo tired of being unemployed.I need much prayers


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thanks Shimmie...I'm feeling it today though



That means it's 'working'  

Your muscles are receiving the new oxygen and blood flow and new life in a brand new year where God is making 'all things new' .


----------



## Shimmie

Haddasah said:


> sooo tired of being unemployed.I need much prayers



   You have them indeed.   Our prayers     And God is exceeding your needs in Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Haddasah said:


> sooo tired of being unemployed.I need much prayers


Praying for you, sister...I understand


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> That means it's 'working'
> 
> Your muscles are receiving the new oxygen and blood flow and new life in a brand new year where God is making 'all things new' .


Yes it is, amen!


----------



## Laela

I'm just happy...content... thank you Father God for your Love!


----------



## Laela

Stay encouraged..even during this time, as Jehovah-Jireh is our real employer..  knowing that always keeps me focused..but, you're also in my prayers for that provision!



Haddasah said:


> sooo tired of being unemployed.I need much prayers


----------



## Nice & Wavy




----------



## Nice Lady

Nice & Wavy said:


>


*
I like that backpack it resembles one of a young teenage boy that I did a kind deed to on my commute. Those backpacks are so cute.*


----------



## Nice Lady

When we know we are fearfully and wonderfully made, it's okay to be us and sound like us. Not someone else. Freedom

Still happy!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Nice Lady said:


> *
> I like that backpack it resembles one of a young teenage boy that I did a kind deed to on my commute. Those backpacks are so cute.*


Yes they are cute...very cute


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Nice & Wavy do you know where I can buy that, I think I need a new bible holder..


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Nice & Wavy do you know where I can buy that, I think I need a new bible holder..


Iwanthealthyhair67 not that one in particular, but here is a website that has many of them...they are nice too as gifts!

http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...dw&return_page=&return_sp=&sp=112985&offset=0

Here are a few of them:


----------



## Laela

Is anyone doing the "read the Bible in a year" this year? Just curious.. I may start it again.. I always discover something "new" , missed from previous studies. God's Word is so amazing....never gets old.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^I am, I just started yesterday ...


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Laela said:


> Is anyone doing the "read the Bible in a year" this year? Just curious.. I may start it again.. I always discover something "new" , missed from previous studies. God's Word is so amazing....never gets old.



I am. But I'm not starting from Genesis then going to revelation in order. I'm going as the Holy Spirit leads. I just finished Genesis. My goal is at least 10 chapters a day.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Laela said:


> Is anyone doing the "read the Bible in a year" this year? Just curious.. I may start it again.. I always discover something "new" , missed from previous studies. God's Word is so amazing....never gets old.



And yes you're so right. The Word never gets old. I read Genesis a few months ago and I felt led by the Holy Ghost to go back and I got so more from it than I did the first time.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> Is anyone doing the "read the Bible in a year" this year? Just curious.. I may start it again.. I always discover something "new" , missed from previous studies. God's Word is so amazing....never gets old.


I just finished in December...it was wonderful.  I may start again, but I'm doing a different study right now.  You are right, God's Word never gets old.  I remember a saying my old pastor use to say: "God's Word is pregnant, its constantly giving birth to new revelation!"


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

AMEN & HALLELUJAH!!!



Nice & Wavy said:


> I just finished in December...it was wonderful. I may start again, but I'm doing a different study right now. You are right, God's Word never gets old. I remember a saying my old pastor use to say: *"God's Word is pregnant, its constantly giving birth to new revelation!*"


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God I guess it gets harder while your refining me right? I know I'm not perfect and I know I'm a bit sharp with those who I feel don't really have any bearings in the long run but these folks you have me near want to see me fail. My keeping to myself isn't working so I don't know what else to do. I can't do what I want to do which is light them up like a newport. I guess this may be a tiny bit of growth for me. I wonder if the urge to read folks ever goes away. I may never be one of those gentle doe like church folk but I do know what matters and who matters in my focus,the unemployed and the abused.


----------



## SweetSimplicity

Laela said:


> Is anyone doing the "read the Bible in a year" this year? Just curious.. I may start it again.. I always discover something "new" , missed from previous studies. God's Word is so amazing....never gets old.



I am.  I bought myself a chronological bible for Christmas and am really enjoying reading the Bible in a new way.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

naturalmermaid said:


> I am.  I bought myself a chronological bible for Christmas and am really enjoying reading the Bible in a new way.



I have never seen a chronological Bible but it sounds like a good gift for someone who is new to the Bible.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Laela

Amein!! ~ I'll run with that... 




Nice & Wavy said:


> "God's Word is pregnant, its constantly giving birth to new revelation!"


----------



## Laela

*Psalm 118:24*
The Lord has done it this very day; let us rejoice today and be glad. 

I'd purposed to be _glad_, every day the Lord has made and He is not taken for granted. Be blessed today everyone! We serve an awesome God.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2w2b033DXCw


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

God is going to do the new 
thing in your heart, 
emotions, 
body, 
attitude, 
thinking, 
family, 
children, 
finances, relationships... 

He has obligated himself to do it, 
He’s able to do it,
He has the experience to do it, 
and He wants to do it.

	Isaiah 43:19 -     “Behold, I will do a new thing;
now it shall spring forth; shall ye not know it?”


----------



## BostonMaria

I just told my best friend that I'm claiming 2013 as MY year!  God is so good.  
Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## LongTimeComing

Daily Devotional for Friday January 11, 2013


Then Rebekah and her servants mounted the camels and left with Abraham's servant. 

-Genesis 24:61

 Rebekah's journey to meet Isaac is an inspiring lesson in devotion to the unseen. Although she had never seen Isaac, Rebekah willingly separated from her family for life. There was no courtship, no "trial period," and no way home! A thousand-mile camel ride stood between her family and her decision to marry Isaac. 

As though leaving her family was not enough, Rebekah embarked on one of the roughest journeys a bride could ever face, involving weeks of camelback travel over harsh desert terrain. All her endurance was based upon the servant's description of Isaac. No wonder Isaac's heart was filled with love for this bride when he saw the camels approaching (Genesis 24:63-67)! 

In the same way, Jesus is looking for His Bride. He is looking for a Church that is willing to separate forever from its family and follow after Him. His Church must be able to endure hardship on its journey through the desert of life. The Church presses on toward heaven with one motive: devotion to Jesus. 

Get on your camel one more time, for this may be the day you see your long-awaited Bridegroom! 

Daily Readings: Genesis 24:52-26:16 • Matthew 8:18-34 
• Psalm 10:1-15 • Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## BrandNew

God blesses those who work for peace, for they will be called the children of God.


----------



## Laela

Reading God's Word is so different with a teen...questions of a deeper level. But I'm enjoying our study of Ecclesiastes; it's one of the better books for teens, IMHO. It's not of gloom, doom but of hope. What child doesn't want to be as wise as Solomon when they grow up?


----------



## MrsHaseeb

GodivaChocolate said:


> It baffles me how people are turning a blind eye to the things that are so blantant and in your face in regards to the media, entertainers and our government. I have a laundry list of things and I cant comprehend how people dont see this. The various entertainers that people are worshipping or giving a "pass" just because they're attractive or appear to be a "good" person. They are pushing satan's agenda harder than ever and the majority of people are drinking the koolaide. It saddens me and I pray thier eyes are opened to God's truth before it's to late.



I hope our dear sister GodivaChocolate does not mind me posting this in the 2013 Christian random thoughts thread. This is absolute truth. I pray for all the body of Christ that we exalt the truth of God's Word above all, including our own feelings.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie

God is protecting Pooks and her princess baby girl.   The angels of the Lord have been duly assigned to them to lead, guide and to protect them for all of their lives which shall be long and strong. 

I so admire such a woman who has cradled the life of her baby in spite of the 'complications'.    Pooks is a beautiful mother inside and out.   It's no small wonder that God's favour is fully upon her and her family.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen.  

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:


----------



## BrandNew

Singing "nothing is impossible for You. You hold my world in your hands"


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

My thoughts are coming from today's church service. Please know that this is my thoughts which are shaped by my perceptions and reality.

The church I'm now going through the process of being in is a mixed church with more white than anything. I was lead there a few years ago by a former friend. I find that it's so biblical based. They have founded everything on the word and they take time in really making it plan and making what the relationship of the church and the person really is.

I was so scared to be there as though no one would accept me in because I'm black. I know for most that there is no such thing as a black church. However for me there is. There are different perceptions and attitudes that go forth or at least the ones I have attended. This church is relaxed but serious about God. They aren't staunchy in a Sunday Easter suit type of way either which I love. I was able to be cute in my jeans and scarf and felt like I was at home. I have never seen men who are like so sold out for God and showed emotion.

I was scared today because I went to new members class. It was packed. It was 3 hours but I have a very good understanding of what is my responsibility and see this place as somewhere I can take my mask off and not be harmed. I know they are people and I'm not saying that the white man is my god. What I am saying is I have finally found somewhere local that is very  real and raw about what is going on in the life of people. They spoke about homosexuality,sexual issues,marriage and the like. 

I feel like I can grow here. I also feel like I can see a place where the yoke is light and burden is easy. I know people go through stuff but to see such a lightness is so awesome. Like to be able to just breathe and not feel so heavy and not always so angry. To see a pastor who is welcoming and open. To not feel like I need to bow before senior elders or anyone is so refreshing. 

I don't cry but I love that fact that when I did the lights where down and everyone isn't all in your business. I guess I was open because I met about 5 people today. I really love that I will be able to do home groups and then start in recovery meetings. It's time to step deeper in my faith of God if I'm going to do it. I can't do it alone and I can't do it at a church where folks are too busy worrying about getting this new car or new house or the hat and matching purse and all that mess. I'm hurting, I need a hug,I want to cry,I'm angry,I'm broken and broke and will be jobless soon.I need understanding but also encouragement.I also need a swift kick in the rump at times too. 


I have been quiet in here as of late because I know my views and the main focus views differ. I wish at times I could really express what I feel but being a black sheep here makes that hard. I believe in God but I don't believe everything is doom and gloom. Everything isn't snappy and sassy. This church gives real. Today's message was on the characteristics of a repent culture. The basis of this is racial reconciliation. I didn't think I was but I was mildly scared of whites because I think they look at me a fat black poor chick and look down. The reality all may do that but I can't allow that to stop me. All but 2 where black folks who talked to me. The others where white people. I don't want to see race as a bad thing anymore. I like the pastor closing mark that no one should be color blind as it takes away of the beauty God made in every creation.


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker 

I'm happy for you.    It's always good news when a Church is a blessing and stands on the Word of God.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Jesus loves me me me. The undeserving,overlooked,overworked,ugly,angry,bankaccount with 30 dollars in it me. He loves me unconditionally if I get the promotion or if I'm homeless he loves me. The raped,slandered,abused,beaten,fat me. The me who cursing and wants to bop people on the high way me. Jesus loves me because his Word says so. The me who doesn't always prays and sometimes can't be bothered me. Thank you Jesus for unconditional love when man and woman look down on me for not being from a good family that isn't riddled with mental illness. Thank you for allowing me today not to feel silly to smile at someone and to be ok with joy. Jesus loves me.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

GoddessMaker said:


> Jesus loves me me me. The undeserving,overlooked,overworked,ugly,angry,bankaccount with 30 dollars in it me. He loves me unconditionally if I get the promotion or if I'm homeless he loves me. The raped,slandered,abused,beaten,fat me. The me who cursing and wants to bop people on the high way me. Jesus loves me because his Word says so. The me who doesn't always prays and sometimes can't be bothered me. Thank you Jesus for unconditional love when man and woman look down on me for not being from a good family that isn't riddled with mental illness. Thank you for allowing me today not to feel silly to smile at someone and to be ok with joy. Jesus loves me.



 Philippians 3:13-14 KJV
Brethren, I count not myself to have apprehended: but this one thing I do , forgetting those things which are behind, and reaching forth unto those things which are before, [14] I press toward the mark for the prize of the high calling of God in Christ Jesus.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Jesus Paid it all
http://youtu.be/-FHwdx5BIvc


To think of the pain God suffered on the cross and to think he did that for me. To think that I feel I don't deserve to be joyful or happy or have anything is stupid. The light is hitting me like wow. How dare I second guess God's ability or if he loves me. He bore the sins of my ratchet life and the sins of the pain others afflicted me with. Lord have mercy.


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> Jesus loves me me me. The undeserving,overlooked,overworked,ugly,angry,bankaccount with 30 dollars in it me. He loves me unconditionally if I get the promotion or if I'm homeless he loves me. The raped,slandered,abused,beaten,fat me. The me who cursing and wants to bop people on the high way me. Jesus loves me because his Word says so. The me who doesn't always prays and sometimes can't be bothered me. Thank you Jesus for unconditional love when man and woman look down on me for not being from a good family that isn't riddled with mental illness. Thank you for allowing me today not to feel silly to smile at someone and to be ok with joy. Jesus loves me.



Yes He surely does... Jesus Love YOU...GoddessMaker.   YOU!


----------



## Laela

Meditating on this Word ... *Eccl 4:9-12*  So grateful for my friends today, Lord.  


_Two are better than one,
Because they have a good reward for their labor.
For if they fall, one will lift up his companion.
But woe to him who is alone when he falls,
For he has no one to help him up.
Again, if two lie down together, they will keep warm;
But how can one be warm alone?
Though one may be overpowered by another, two can withstand him.
And a threefold cord is not quickly broken._


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Somebody somewhere is praying, just for you!


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Somebody somewhere is praying, just for you!



Your post is so on time... :Rose:


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^yep that has been on my heart for a few days now...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

My mind feels like it's in a vice grip or something when it comes to trying to push on and get things done. I don't like this uncomfort but I know it's the only way for me to grow. I don't have the luxary to be a wife or nothing so I have to push through. The rejection hurts but I know eventually I will be able to deal with it better. I need prayer and great encouragment. Where do I turn.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

GoddessMaker

Psalm 34:17-20 ESV When the righteous cry for help, the Lord hears and delivers them out of all their troubles. The Lord is near to the brokenhearted and saves the crushed in spirit. Many are the afflictions of the righteous, but the Lord delivers him out of them all. He keeps all his bones; not one of them is broken.


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> My mind feels like it's in a vice grip or something when it comes to trying to push on and get things done. I don't like this uncomfort but I know it's the only way for me to grow. I don't have the luxary to be a wife or nothing so I have to push through. The rejection hurts but I know eventually I will be able to deal with it better. I need prayer and great encouragment. Where do I turn.



Each time the Lord blesses you with the Word and with a season of victory, the enemy comes with the intent to 'snatch' it away.  

Yesterday was an explosive time for you filled with spiritual blessings.   Today is just scripture coming to pass as noted in Mark 4:14(b).

_When they hear, Satan comes immediately and takes away the word that was sown in their hearts. _

However, this time, the enemy is not succeeding.   The seed which God watered into your heart yesterday is incorruptible.   It cannot be crushed.   As tiny as it may appear today, that seed is forever planted into your heart and soul and it can never be destroyed nor uprooted.  

So yeah... satan is only up to his ole tricks again.  he's done it before, but this time he's lost his game.   It's old and no longer has it's flame that he has used in time's past steal and conquer your joy.     You are in it, God's land of recovery for a lifetime and into eternity.    Do not listen to the enemy's lies.   You know now, what it feels like to give total yield of yourself unto God.    Keep giving unto Him, ignoring the enemy. he's that one that's a nothing and a nobody.   

You ARE somebody and God still has you and He Is Not Letting You Go!   You're too deeply embedded into His Heart.   Remember those heavy weighted nails that pierced His hands, feet and the sword in His body?  Deeper you are embedded into the Life Blood and Heart of Jesus, eternally.

Kristian...   Have a *Good Day* on Jesus!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I know I'm tired more physical than mental. I keep mulling over the words from yesterday. Something that stuck out to me was that we are suppose to encourage one another and weep with one another. This idea is so foreign to me. I have read it so many times but it's never seems to happen. Most walk away because your too much or not enough or whatever. I'm going to keep pushing and get some rest.


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> I know I'm tired more physical than mental. I keep mulling over the words from yesterday. Something that stuck out to me was that we are suppose to encourage one another and weep with one another. This idea is so foreign to me. I have read it so many times but it's never seems to happen. Most walk away because your too much or not enough or whatever. I'm going to keep pushing and get some rest.



I think I'm in the 'too much' category.    


    Get some rest.   You'll feel better when your body is rested.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Lord have mercy...this makes me sad I dont think churches are doing much of this nowadays they are too busy with meaningless things...sometimes my Pastor will just send you to someone and say hug them show them the love of the Father, I have see many break (including myself) from such a hug, churches dont know what people need anymore to busy with messages of prosperity while prosperity is important love is so much important.

I've seen people struggling with forgiveness, abandonment, abuse etc., and the whole church (though small) would stay back and pray and tarry with that person until the got their deliverance... 



GoddessMaker said:


> I know I'm tired more physical than mental. I keep mulling over the words from yesterday. *Something that stuck out to me was that we are suppose to encourage one another and weep with one another.* This idea is so foreign to me. I have read it so many times but it's never seems to happen. Most walk away because your too much or not enough or whatever. I'm going to keep pushing and get some rest.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Will you go after that 'one'...

Luke 15 
3 Then Jesus told them this parable: 4 “Suppose one of you has a hundred sheep and loses one of them. Doesn’t he leave the ninety-nine in the open country _and go after the lost sheep until he finds it_? 5 And when he finds it, he joyfully puts it on his shoulders 6 and goes home. Then he calls his friends and neighbors together and says, ‘Rejoice with me; I have found my lost sheep.’ 7 I tell you that in the same way there will be more rejoicing in heaven over one sinner who repents than over ninety-nine righteous persons who do not need to repent.


----------



## auparavant

I remember a Coptic priest retreat seminar on Youtube where he was talking about trusting in G-d and learning how to stand on him.  He's a priest and all, in charge of the congregation, but he made mention of simply being busy at times, with his family and other things and that he's not always able to help another through situations.  There was one particular person who wanted to call upon his priest to help through an ordeal that was not an emergency situation and he couldn't get to his priest at all for he was out-of-town resting with his family.  When Fr. got back, this man actually went to him to tell him about a miraculous revelation he had.  He said, "I needed you but you weren't available...thank G-d because I had to depend upon just me and Jesus" (not verbatim).  He said it was the best thing for him to not have been able to depend upon his human spiritual advisor.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Lord have mercy...this makes me sad I dont think churches are doing much of this nowadays they are too busy with meaningless things...sometimes my Pastor will just send you to someone and say hug them show them the love of the Father, I have see many break (including myself) from such a hug, churches dont know what people need anymore to busy with messages of prosperity while prosperity is important love is so much important.
> 
> I've seen people struggling with forgiveness, abandonment, abuse etc., and the whole church (though small) would stay back and pray and tarry with that person until the got their deliverance...


 


This next phrase isn't of the offensive nor age but the only thing I can come up with. Chile you don't know the half of it. Most churches I have gone to and grew up in if you didnt' pay big bucks you got no love. For instance very current actually going on now. My grandmother even though she isn't blood has been attending her church say something of 30 years. She just had a triple bypass and only 1 has come to see about her in the hospital or call the house to check. My mother who was the hospitality president for the last 2 years got no calls either. Because my mother is poor and so is my grandmother now after my late aunts drug issues, no one has made a mention of them. 

See I don't share that here often or anything but this is why I have in the last 5 to 8 years been very hell bent on not ever going to another church. Now my church that I'm now going to and in process of becoming a member of they are real about making folks get right and grow. I wanted to do a recovery intense class. I was told nope you need to build community first then we will work on that for the fall. I was so surprised but they mean what they say about really being at the core of what the word says. I am so outside of myself in regards to the drive and passion behind it. I can feel them on so many levels.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I would have done left that church, that's what it's all about being there for people, God don't come down no more WE are his hands and feet in the earth, some of us dont represent him well at all, how we must disappoint him so...Thank God that my church is not like that at all they are really like family...

I'm excited to hear that you have found somewhere to worship, where you can learn and grow and have to keep your guard up all the time  it's a blessing.



GoddessMaker said:


> This next phrase isn't of the offensive nor age but the only thing I can come up with. Chile you don't know the half of it. Most churches I have gone to and grew up in if you didnt' pay big bucks you got no love. For instance very current actually going on now. My grandmother even though she isn't blood has been attending her church say something of 30 years. She just had a triple bypass and only 1 has come to see about her in the hospital or call the house to check. *My mother who was the hospitality president for the last 2 years got no calls either. Because my mother is poor and so is my grandmother now after my late aunts drug issues, no one has made a mention of them. *
> 
> See I don't share that here often or anything but this is why I have in the last 5 to 8 years been very hell bent on not ever going to another church. Now my church that I'm now going to and in process of becoming a member of they are real about making folks get right and grow. I wanted to do a recovery intense class. I was told nope you need to build community first then we will work on that for the fall. *I was so surprised but they mean what they say about really being at the core of what the word says.* I am so outside of myself in regards to the drive and passion behind it. I can feel them on so many levels.


----------



## Laela

It's raining 'cats and dogs' over here, which brings to rememberance...it rains on the just and the unjust just the same. But I thank God for the rain just the same.. He is Timekeeper.


----------



## brg240

Just wanted to send everyone here some love  I pray that the Lord will keep you strong in whatever you may be going through and strong in him 

I'm filling out applications and I began feeling really anxious/stressed/very sad and ended up laying down. When I feel like this I generally like to lose myself in a book but I'm giving up secular books for the month. :| So I'm laying down crying and was like at least I can listen to something inspirational. 

So I listened to Je'Kob's Faith and prayed. (After that I felt better so I got up and looked up trip lee on yt and ad for Chris Tomlin's song 'Whom Shall Fear' came on. You know what I quoted that verse when I was praying.  Praise God he knew what I was looking for even if I didn't know.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Psalm 119:104-105 KJV
Through thy precepts I get understanding: therefore I hate every false way. [105] Thy word is a lamp unto my feet, and a light unto my path.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> *Will you go after that 'one'...*
> 
> Luke 15
> 3 Then Jesus told them this parable: 4 “Suppose one of you has a hundred sheep and loses one of them. Doesn’t he leave the ninety-nine in the open country _and go after the lost sheep until he finds it_? 5 And when he finds it, he joyfully puts it on his shoulders 6 and goes home. Then he calls his friends and neighbors together and says, ‘Rejoice with me; I have found my lost sheep.’ 7 I tell you that in the same way there will be more rejoicing in heaven over one sinner who repents than over ninety-nine righteous persons who do not need to repent.



Iwanthealthyhair67 ... 

I've literally 'watched' you do this 'go after that one' in love, fasting and prayer.   You have such a loving heart and you always go after the ones who have been hurt the most for God's healing to flow into their lives.  

Yes, you do this.  I've watched  and have heard you in prayer.   

When Jesus said...He'd leave the 90 and 9 for that one that no one else would follow... He knew He could count on you.   

Glory to God.


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> It's raining 'cats and dogs' over here, which brings to rememberance...it rains on the just and the unjust just the same. But I thank God for the rain just the same.. He is Timekeeper.



Showers of Blessings...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord I think I'm slowly understanding timing. I think I'm finally understanding this is all a process. I want to love the process but I don't but I respect it. 

So many say be a lady but this or that but I can't. Who am I being a lady for when there are no men in sight in my life. I feel as though it may take me alot longer for me to heal and take off my mask because I don't have anyone to turn to in the flesh. I am me al one. I really hope I keep pushing through this season of uncomfort in order to be able to get to the other side.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Was thinking on the way to work about service on Sunday. The pastor mentioned that people are messy and being in community will be messy and just dealing with people as a whole is messy and you are messy. I think that is why for the longest one doesn't want to deal with their issues both the ones that you did and those that were afflicted by others. It's also why I think for me that I will throw folks away at the drop of a dime because if it's not smooth sailing I won't deal with you anymore. I'm hoping as I become apart of community I will be able to be ok in the messiness as it deals with people.

I'm noticing my spirtual and physical health are very important to me. Like both are about even. I know that the spirtual is important long term-eternal but the physical is just important in order to be ok to do the work that I need to do,catch a mate,and just to be proud of myself. I know as that becomes better my mental health will be even grander.


----------



## Laela

Oh, yes..absolutely! Showers of blessings for all of God's people.... still raining   I love rainy days....

God bless you! 



Shimmie said:


> Showers of Blessings...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Last night in prayer meeting the word came forth with such power 'prepare becuase the bridegroom cometh', at the end of the service when we were all hugging one another when I got to this certain sister she just broke down and I couldn't let her go such a heaviness was on her I just couldn't let her go I started crying too and she said; 'I just want to be ready' all I could do was hold her tighter rub her back and say we all want to be ready, I pray that the Lord gives you strength for this journey and I love you sis... 

I'm not trying to exalt myself in anyway but what i would like us to be is more sensitive to Holy Spirit, there are hurting people all around us and sometimes we sit right next to them and dont know or even care about them... 

I pray that the Lord gives us a spirit of compassion and discernment so that we move outside of ourselves and help somebody else (other than our family and friends and the folk we like)...help don't always mean money it may be listening, saying a prayer taking someone to the grocery store, cooking a meal, cleaning out your closet and giving stuff away or giving someone a bag a groceries maybe even some coconut oil for their hair it dont take much to express the love of God ...


----------



## LucieLoo12

I told him yes....


----------



## loolalooh

^^^^ Just popped in to say, CONGRATULATIONS LucieLoo12.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Hallelujah!

okay so I'm smiling big and broad again



LucieLoo12 said:


> I told him yes....


----------



## MrsHaseeb

LucieLoo12 said:


> I told him yes....



Sis you already know I'm shouting with you. Praise GOD!!

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## LucieLoo12

.



Pray my strength


----------



## Laela

*CONGRATULATIONS *LucieLoo!!!






LucieLoo12 said:


> I told him yes....


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Iwanthealthyhair67 I have been hesitant in responding to your post upthread about being sensitive to others. I find what you did very rare and ambicalble. Many wouldn't have done so. In this society we are all about us. We don't care about what others are going through and when they voice it it's over looked or your perceived as a whiner or something with a negative connoation. I can pick up on people being heavy and weighted just like being near someone who is airy and light. It's a huge difference. It's normal for us to steer to the left of someone who is going through things or heavy. It's our jobs to go through with them as we aren't meant to go alone. This just was so resounding with me right now.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

@GoddessMaker I'll share something with you, last night when I was hugging that lady I thought of you and I asked God to send someone to you to show you Daddy's love...



GoddessMaker said:


> @Iwanthealthyhair67 I have been hesitant in responding to your post upthread about being sensitive to others. I find what you did very rare and ambicalble. Many wouldn't have done so. In this society we are all about us. We don't care about what others are going through and when they voice it it's over looked or your perceived as a whiner or something with a negative connoation. I can pick up on people being heavy and weighted just like being near someone who is airy and light. It's a huge difference. It's normal for us to steer to the left of someone who is going through things or heavy. It's our jobs to go through with them as we aren't meant to go alone. This just was so resounding with me right now.


----------



## Honi

Dont judge someone just because they sin differently than you......


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Iwanthealthyhair67 Why did that just give me the shivers. When one thinks no one loves them,hears them or is concerned about them their is always one. You may never see their face,hear their voice or know their name but there is always one. I know I pray for those I don't know all the time because I can identify with the underdog too well. As I grow I hope to help others do the same.

I know the group Mary Mary is on the it list in this section of the board. The song "I will never" really is hitting me. To think I have been holding on even when I when I want to quit. I have came in here a many times think this is it I'm done with this place, this section,this walk ,everything. All the while I'm still here. To some I'm a whiner or wishy washy or just uncute for the standards of the LHCF board. However I know for at least one out there my voice speaks for them. I always felt I would be a voice for the voiceless since I was in grade school. I guess that is coming full circle.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

GoddessMaker trust me you have more support than you think, this scripture comes to mind;

2 Kings 6:16
He said, “Do not be afraid, for those who are with us are more than those who are with them.”




GoddessMaker said:


> @Iwanthealthyhair67 Why did that just give me the shivers. *When one thinks no one loves them,hears them or is concerned about them their is always one.* You may never see their face,hear their voice or know their name but there is always one. I know I pray for those I don't know all the time because I can identify with the underdog too well. As I grow I hope to help others do the same.
> 
> I know the group Mary Mary is on the it list in this section of the board. The song "I will never" really is hitting me. To think I have been holding on even when I when I want to quit. I have came in here a many times think this is it I'm done with this place, this section,this walk ,everything. All the while I'm still here. To some I'm a whiner or wishy washy or just uncute for the standards of the LHCF board. However I know for at least one out there my voice speaks for them. I always felt I would be a voice for the voiceless since I was in grade school. I guess that is coming full circle.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Iwanthealthyhair67 keep hugging that lady. You don't know how your hug is helping her.


----------



## Laela

RT: I'm truly happy for the sister... in a Christian forum full of single women, it's great to see a real example of waiting on the Lord, and that He will be The Guest of Honor ...


----------



## LoveisYou

It hurt me so much that I hurt that person....


----------



## Nice Lady

Sorting Through Some Things (Side Note): If we have struggled with saying the same stuff for over years, ask God to actually make you mean the words. Our actions today build our tomorrows. If we are doing things with severe consequences, it will lead to serious shame. 

The Holy Spirit can *ghostwrite* your heart to make a turnaround from severe character flaws that lead down the broad road of destruction in this life and the next... Feeling bad about our actions never leads to real change especially if we have been kicking this game for years with the same lines. 

I am happy for those expecting restoration and I pray that God does it. He will. It's more than time. Get in position.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Nice Lady said:


> Sorting Through Some Things (Side Note): If we have struggled with saying the same stuff for over years, ask God to actually make you mean the words. Our actions today build our tomorrows. If we are doing things with severe consequences, it will lead to serious shame.
> 
> The Holy Spirit can *ghostwrite* your heart to make a turnaround from *severe character flaws that lead down the broad road of destruction in this life and the next*... Feeling bad about our actions never leads to real change especially if we have been kicking this game for years with the same lines.
> 
> I am happy for those expecting restoration and I pray that God does it. He will. It's more than time. Get in position.


Can you please explain what you mean when you say "this life and the NEXT?"

Thanks.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

The work has already started in you, your conscience is pricked, ask God to give you the strength to apologise, it will help you and help the person even more...



LoveisYou said:


> It hurt me so much that I hurt that person....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

@GoddessMaker


----------



## Nice Lady

Nice & Wavy said:


> Can you please explain what you mean when you say "this life and the NEXT?"
> 
> Thanks.



*This is an expression of a random thought. I simply wrote down a thought. I hope you are doing well.*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Nice Lady said:


> *This is an expression of a random thought. I simply wrote down a thought. I hope you are doing well.*


Oh, ok.  I just thought that you could explain what you meant by it...but, ok.

I am doing extremely well thank you and I hope you are doing well too.


----------



## Laela

Meditating on Proverbs 4 today:

_20 My son, pay attention to what I say;
    turn your ear to my words.
21 Do not let them out of your sight,
    keep them within your heart;
22 for they are life to those who find them
    and health to one’s whole body.
23 Above all else, guard your heart,
    for everything you do flows from it.
24 Keep your mouth free of perversity;
    keep corrupt talk far from your lips.
25 Let your eyes look straight ahead;
    fix your gaze directly before you.
26 Give careful thought to the paths for your feet
    and be steadfast in all your ways.
27 Do not turn to the right or the left;
    keep your foot from evil._


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

We must love one another not hate. We must do this because love covers a many of sin. I'm reading some stuff here and it's like why dang it why? Why so much animoisty towards one another  why so much strife. Ok you think your great at what you know in God ok good. Don't get too high and mighty that you can't talk to people like your humble. This is why I couldn't do churches anymore. My coworker believes I'm so relaxed about things spritually but it's oh the opposite. To be some place that you are loved as you are and you feel that and it's weird is sad. I hope that doesn't ruffle feathers but the world is hell we shouldn't be bringing hell to one another.


----------



## LoveisYou

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> The work has already started in you, your conscience is pricked, ask God to give you the strength to apologise, it will help you and help the person even more...



Thank you lady! I couldn't rest until I reached out, I called and all is well now. Funny thing the person wasn't even hurt, yet still I know I didn't  do things the right way and had to make things right.


----------



## Laela

Holy Spirit, you are welcome in this place; Your Perfect Love casts out all fear...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JberY2AsBRw


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I hope one day soon I get to a phase where I know that I know that I know I know that God will bring me out of this slavery and bondage and that he will make great on his promises. I'm so happy I went to recovery tonight and was able to be me at my raw. I notice that I sorta lead things it's not intended it's just who I am at the core. I told my light version story and encouraged others in the room to do so to and this was just a intro class lol. I believe firmly that I can and will be ok in 2013. I firmly believe the pain in my heart will go away from the past and the rejection I feel from men,women,jobs,life in general will stop as well. God has placed me where he desired me for the moment and I need to do all I can to make the best of it. I can't be real like I want to here but there are many here who could go through recovery and be even brighter. We all have one common thing we are sinners who need Jesus seriously. All our pain is the same even though the circumstances might be different. I saw that tonight. Some did drugs,others did boys and girls and others are just unsure about life, but all in all we have pain and it's the human condition. Thank God that God is God and he is unchanging and is steadfast in his love for us. We run from him because we don't know his real self. When we do we can understand that yes when he gives us whoopins with a switch it hurts but it hurts him more because he loves us. Dying on the cross can't get any more omg amazing of how much he loves us. I know I have days where I feel he doesn't but that is the bloody enemy who is using his trickery to blind me. With all the jacked up things I have done and the horrid things that have happen to me I'm still sane or well lol,not on drugs or drank and no babies. I'm thankful for God allowing me to go through all that so I can be here right now able to help others. 

I pray tonight that someone here reading receives that blessing that you have been needing badly. Not just material but inside where it really counts.


----------



## LongTimeComing

I now understand when people say that they feel they are birthing something the Lord has given them. 

Oooowweee!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Phil. 4:7

Then God's peace, which goes beyond anything we can imagine, will guard your thoughts and emotions through Christ Jesus. (Gods Word)

And the peace of God, which passeth all understanding, shall guard your hearts and your thoughts in Christ Jesus. (ASV)

And the peace of God, which surpasseth all understanding, keep your hearts and minds in Christ Jesus.  (Douay Reims Bible)


I like all these versions...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

You are NOT what your momma, daddy or anyone else says, if they aren't saying what the WORD says:


Psalms 139
13 You made all the delicate, inner parts of my body
and knit me together in my mother’s womb.
14 Thank you for making me so wonderfully complex!
Your workmanship is marvelous—how well I know it.
15 You watched me as I was being formed in utter seclusion,
as I was woven together in the dark of the womb.
16 You saw me before I was born.
Every day of my life was recorded in your book.
Every moment was laid out
before a single day had passed.

17 How precious are your thoughts about me,* O God.
They cannot be numbered!
18 I can’t even count them;
they outnumber the grains of sand!
And when I wake up,
you are still with me!*


----------



## loolalooh

I don't like to "count chickens before they hatch", but I will have a testimony this year.  I will have a story to tell this year. * I WILL.  Not of blessings or money but of survival ... of endurance.  Amen, and Amen.*


----------



## LoveisYou

‎"If Christ, God in flesh sinless and holy, saw you of enough worth to willingly suffer and die for then that means you retain an incalculable value. Things that are of high value deserve protection. Please, do not tolerate a person who doesn’t see that value and treats you in a way that suggests you are common trash, because you are not common trash. You are inherently valuable because you bear the image of God." Good Woman Project


----------



## Shimmie

LucieLoo12 said:


> I told him yes....



   :woohoo2:    

God Bless the two of you, LucieLoo12.   I so very happy for you.   

Praise God...


----------



## Shimmie

loolalooh said:


> I don't like to "count chickens before they hatch", but I will have a testimony this year.  I will have a story to tell this year. * I WILL.  Not of blessings or money but of survival ... of endurance.  Amen, and Amen.*



"Beauty for Ashes..."


----------



## stephluv

LONG VENT BUT I NEED TO GET THIS OFF MY CHEST

i've been waking up almost every night either an hr or 2hrs before my alarm goes off ever since I started this Daniels fast (i'm trying to stick to it)...and I dont mean oh i just turn over type of wake up...but alert sit up maybe open my eyes etc....it used to happen before but this time but it definitely feels different now...I just knew it was God but nothing would happen...i even started to pray when it would happen asking God to reveal to me whatever he wants...still nothing! I would wake up kinda doubting it...but i would still hold on to my faith that I'm not making this up...so finally this morning I had a short dream and i'm confused Was it God showing me this...or did I just think of this because of the discussion I had earlier....arrrgh why is the Devil bothering me GEEZ This morning my check was in lower then usual and i'm already financially stressed but I thanked God for giving me a job and didnt let it bring me down 

Still gonna keep the faith...but i'm almost getting to the point of begging...I want a gift I want a change I want to be stronger in my faith and I NEED to get on His plan...I dont even know where this sudden urgency is coming from tho but i think i'm being selfish so I'm gonna pray about that too....I havent done anything to deserve a blessing so I dont want to have thoughts of "i'm only doing this to get blessed" I just want to be highly favored like those in the Bible 

Devil trying to ride my back smh


----------



## Laela

@stephluv, the devil is _bothering you_ because you're fasting and focused. He wouldn't mess with you if he had you in pocket; and he goes hard and fast most when we're fasting.* Hang in there*...count it all joy as all these tests of your faith take place... Father God has your back... stay near and focused on Him.


----------



## Renewed1

Just rambling thoughts......Have you ever felt a breakthrough in the Spiritual realm; but it hasn't manifested in the Natural realm.

That is how I feel about some areas of my life.  Like that thing has broken off of me.  But I don't "see" it yet.  I feel it; sense it; but I don't see it yet.

hmmmm......gotta go read the bible on that one.


----------



## Laela

8:28 PM (5 hours ago)
January 18

II Thessalonians 1:5                 
_All this is evidence that God's judgment is right, and as a result you will be counted worthy of the kingdom of God, for which you are suffering. _(New International Version)

This is one of those rare churches where their persecution produced an even greater faith and evident love within the church itself. Most of the time, suffering will cause many to defect, and think God has abandoned them. _You know your faith is genuine when pressure of the enemy squeezes spiritual fruit juice from you_. Paul is convinced their Christianity is real too as he uses it to prove God's righteous judgment. You see my friend, God knows how to help you through whatever He allows to come upon you. Just because it came upon you doesn't mean it came upon Him. God doesn't need proof for what He put in you: you need proof. The sum total of these things is that He will count you worthy of the kingdom that put you on the front line of suffering. Jesus will personally invite you to enter into the joy of the Lord one day. Once you hear those words, you will immediately forget how much this life hurt. _If you want the devil to hate bothering you, make sure he always pushes you closer to God.  _

Elder S R Henderson, Associate Pastor
The Rock Baptist Church


----------



## Pooks

Shimmie said:


> God is protecting Pooks and her princess baby girl.   The angels of the Lord have been duly assigned to them to lead, guide and to protect them for all of their lives which shall be long and strong.
> 
> I so admire such a woman who has cradled the life of her baby in spite of the 'complications'.    Pooks is a beautiful mother inside and out.   It's no small wonder that God's favour is fully upon her and her family.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen.
> 
> :Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:



 I re-read this post yesterday evening and then this morning listened to a John Piper sermon about one of the purposes of marriage being to create new worshippers of God whether through biological childbearing or adoption or fostering or just making your God-centred home a place where all the kids love to be, and I prayed.. for myself and her father, and need to do so continually. Lord please help us to be images of you, reflections of your love, teachers of your Word and doers also, to bring up this child in the nurture and admonition of You. In Jesus' mighty name, Amen. 

PS - Kisses to you Shimmie


----------



## PinkPebbles

The enemy comes in many forms so don't allow him to steal your joy.

It is God's Will for His children to live a life filled with peace and joy....:Rose:

_These things I have spoken unto you, that my joy might remain in you, and that your joy might be full (John 15:11).
_


----------



## LoveisYou

Blessed is the man who walketh not in the counsel of the ungodly

More and more I am praying for discernment when it comes to seeking advice
I am learning more and more to pray and seek God first
it's so important 
and I've noticed the difference


----------



## MrsHaseeb

LoveisYou said:


> Blessed is the man who walketh not in the counsel of the ungodly
> 
> More and more I am praying for discernment when it comes to seeking advice
> I am learning more and more to pray and seek God first
> it's so important
> and I've noticed the difference



Amen!!!

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie

Pooks said:


> I re-read this post yesterday evening and then this morning listened to a John Piper sermon about one of the purposes of marriage being to create new worshippers of God whether through biological childbearing or adoption or fostering or just making your God-centred home a place where all the kids love to be, and I prayed.. for myself and her father, and need to do so continually. Lord please help us to be images of you, reflections of your love, teachers of your Word and doers also, to bring up this child in the nurture and admonition of You. In Jesus' mighty name, Amen.
> 
> PS - Kisses to you Shimmie



  Love and hugs and kisses and prayers and blessings and much, much more, to you and your New Baby Princess... Your New Beautiful 'Baby Girl'. 

Pooks, what's her name?  I can't wait to see her pictures.   

You are surrounded by the love of God and His angels who have been assigned, to carry your baby gently from your womb, into this earth realm. .

I'm so excited for you and your husband.    

To God be the glory, forever and ever, Amen.


----------



## Laela

Meditating on the potency of this Word today...

*John 12:24* (New King James Version (NKJV)
_Most assuredly, I say to you, unless a grain of wheat falls into the ground and dies, it remains alone; but if it dies, it produces much grain. _


----------



## Laela

_Awwwwww_....beautifully declared.... Amein!




Shimmie said:


> You are surrounded by the love of God and His angels who have been assigned, to carry your baby gently from your womb, into this earth realm.


----------



## Pooks

Thanks Shimmie! 

We are going to keep her name to our chests just a little longer, they're not 110% watertight yet.


----------



## Pooks

Laela I like your siggy sis


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I feel bad right now. Something happened last night and I reacted badly. I feel that God placed me in that situation for a reason and I need to re-eval my life and figure out how to get out of the situation. I know that I still fail so badly by different things but I know one day the things that really get me will not. I know God is working on me and working things out of me. Thank God for another chance and day.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

So thankful for the Word today. Abortion was the topic today and I love the presentation of it. I love my Pastor and glad he doesn't try and just talk at folks or throw out judgement. I know that the topic hit alot of folks at their core. Be it active or due to being passive about it. Can't wait til Recovery meeting on Wednesday. Credit cards jacked,no money in the bank, job makes me miserable but I'm happy to be alive and will find ways to get to church.


----------



## auparavant

G-d surrounds us with art and beauty and we are to partake in that.  It's part of what we call "life" on this earth.  But if we are more concerned with the art and beauty and not the spiritual realm of that beauty internally, we miss out on the most wonderful miracle of all.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

This is hard to write. I know I only want what is good and awesome. I always think why did I get such a hard hand in life. Why does it seem others get to skate by in life and be able to show all this or that. I need to be ok with equal amount of bad as I desire good. Why me I want to scream out loud to God. Why not me in the concern of negative. God must trust me enough to go through the rough. I know some of the things that are going on is because of my own ratchet self while others is because of a fallen world and the things that are deeper still are because of sins that where done against me. I will dig deeper in the Word and remember that power of life and death is in my mouth. My mouth is a gift I need to make sure I'm using it for good and not killing my own life because of anger.


----------



## luthiengirlie

sometimes you get tired. of hoping so you live for Yah. da best you can.. dreams. change. desires. change .. falling in love doesn't hold the appeal it used to.. because you keep seeing it denied.. so you stop asking .. im okay with it.. now to learn. to live with it is the next step


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I need a hug!!!!  I have been needing a hug for a long time. Like I'm tired of holding it all in. I'm making myself crazy and tired. I hate this feeling. I may just hug one of the pastors tomorrow. It's not for you it's for me. I haven't been touched in a long time and part is because I haven't allowed it. I need a hug since I feel so alone and so overwhelmed with changes I need to make in my poor pathetic life right now. Things that should be admirable like trying to stop cursing is seen as crazy. Wanting more for myself is seen as doing too much. I just want to scream. Pray I get a hug tomorrow ladies I really need it. And hug someone today not your boo but someone who is down on their luck and out like me.


----------



## BrandNew

GoddessMaker I know the feeling all too well! It's not the same but for what it's worth


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

BrandNew your soo sweet. Thank you for the e hug.


----------



## brg240

I hope this is okay to put here. It is truly random and it happened at church so I guess here is fine.

I work in the nursery at church and this Sunday there was a little baby that looked just like me as a kid! 

@[email protected] I swear you would have thought she was my kid. Same skin complexion, same curl pattern, hair was in a bun like I wore then. She even acted like me.  Cried in the corner for her mom and then wanted to be picked up and feel promptly asleep in my arms. 

We actually had on matching clothing too  This probably sounds unremarkable, but, I've been working in the nursery for 10 years and I've never thought this.


----------



## Nice Lady

brg240 said:


> I hope this is okay to put here. It is truly random and it happened at church so I guess here is fine.
> 
> I work in the nursery at church and this Sunday there was a little baby that looked just like me as a kid! @[email protected] I swear you would have thought she was my kid. Same skin complexion, same curl pattern, hair was in a bun like I wore then. She even acted like me.  Cried in the corner for her mom and then wanted to be picked up and feel promptly asleep in my arms.
> We actually had on matching clothing too  This probably sounds unremarkable, but, I've been working in the nursery for *10 years* and *I've never thought this*.


 
In the expression of a random thought, I don't get four things about your story: (1) how long has the child been in the nursery?; (2) didn't you mean instead of "I've never thought this" that "you never saw her?"; (3) I never see kids have matching clothes to adults--don't mean matching patterns or colors?; and (4) how big is the nursery in terms of number of kids? Those things were very much unclear from your story. It is good that you worked for *10 years in the nursery* because whatever you do for Christ will last if we are *His*. What has been your experience in those 10 years? Are you running it?


----------



## brg240

@Nice Lady
 I'm so sorry I really do have a problem clearly relating back stories. I hope these answers help some.

1. This is the first time I've ever seen the child, but, she could have come a sunday I wasn't there. 
2. No, I meant I've never thought 'wow, this child reminds me of myself.'  Ever.
3. Yes, I meant matching colors. We both had on egg plant tops and black bottoms. 
4. It depends on the month and the Sunday. The Sunday I work always has the least amount of kids; I at most will have 2. And no, I'm not running it. I just volunteer one sun. every month (all the nursery workers do.) For the most part I enjoy working in the nursery. It's been interesting, sometimes exhausting. While I adore babies I'm thinking of making this my last year.


----------



## Nice Lady

Nice Lady said:


> In the expression of a random thought, I don't get four things about your story: (1) how long has the child been in the nursery?; (2) didn't you mean instead of "I've never thought this" that "you never saw her?"; (3) I never see kids have matching clothes to adults--don't mean matching patterns or colors?; and (4) how big is the nursery in terms of number of kids? Those things were very much unclear from your story. It is good that you worked for *10 years in the nursery* because whatever you do for Christ will last if we are *His*. What has been your experience in those 10 years? Are you running it?


 


brg240 said:


> @Nice Lady
> I'm so sorry I really do have a problem clearly relating back stories. I hope these answers help some.
> 
> 1. This is the first time I've ever seen the child, but, she could have come a sunday I wasn't there.
> 2. No, I meant I've never thought 'wow, this child reminds me of myself.' Ever.
> 3. Yes, I meant matching colors. We both had on egg plant tops and black bottoms.
> 4. It depends on the month and the Sunday. The Sunday I work always has the least amount of kids; I at most will have 2. And no, I'm not running it. I just volunteer one sun. every month (all the nursery workers do.) For the most part I enjoy working in the nursery. It's been interesting, sometimes exhausting. While I adore babies I'm thinking of making this my last year.


 
Well, you answered almost all the questions, but the last one wasn't really. But, it was* so nice* of you to share that story of *10 years of work in the nursery*. It doessn't really matter...


----------



## DaiseeDay

Nice Lady said:
			
		

> Well, you answered almost all the questions, but the last one wasn't really. But, it was so nice of you to share that story of 10 years of work in the nursery. It doessn't really matter...



I'm a little  at your questioning.


----------



## Nice Lady

DaiseeDay said:


> I'm a little  at your questioning.


 
I am sorry about that. I was just interested in her story.


----------



## brg240

Nice Lady said:


> Well, you answered almost all the questions, but the last one wasn't really. But, it was* so nice* of you to share that story of *10 years of work in the nursery*. It doessn't really matter...


@Nice Lady
I'm sorry, I'm a little confused as well. Are you being sarcastic with me? It's hard to tell online.

If you are, I wasn't trying to make it a big deal or anything and I'm sorry it came off that way. I only shared that because, I've never thought that in the time I've worked there and I wanted to give a point of reference. 

But thanks for making me feel bad about it. 

I'll go ahead and remove the story b/c I didn't know that's how it'd be seen. If you don't mind would you remove my comment you quoted?


----------



## Nice Lady

brg240 said:


> @Nice Lady
> I'm sorry, I'm a little confused as well. Are you being sarcastic with me? It's hard to tell online.
> 
> If you are, I wasn't trying to make it a big deal or anything and I'm sorry it came off that way. I only shared that because, I've never thought that in the time I've worked there and I wanted to give a point of reference.
> 
> But thanks for making me feel bad about it.
> 
> I'll go ahead and remove the story b/c I didn't know that's how it'd be seen. If you don't mind would you remove my comment you quoted?


 
I was interested in your story. I didn't understand where you were going with it. So, I asked questions. That's it in a nutshell....


----------



## brg240

Nice Lady said:


> I was interested in your story. I didn't understand where you were going with it. So, I asked questions. That's it in a nutshell....


I guess it's a misunderstanding on my part then. I apologize. I'm not sure why you're underlining 10 years though? I'm also, not sure what I didn't answer. 

I wasn't really going anywhere with my story. It was just a random story that happened at church.


----------



## auparavant

Joel 2:25  

"I will repay you for the years the locusts have eaten--the great locust and the young locust, the other locusts and the locust swarm--my great army that I sent among you.



New International Version (©1984)


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord I pray that tonight all those who come to recovery will be open for your word and healing that only you can provide. I know that your healing may be through others Lord so help all of use be open to you. Help those who will give their testimony so far will be not scared and do it with boldness. I pray one day to be able to share with those who are nonjudgemental and in need of encouragement that only comes forth in showing what you God did for me and how you God kept me when I really would have rather found a weapon.

Help me right now Lord. I'm scared,lonely,feeling oh so contrary to your word. Help me to get what I'm needing deeply. I know I desire touch and I desire to be accepted,acknowledged and wanted. I pray that people are added to me and people who need to be removed are. I pray this for everyone in this section. Hope the true greatness of everyone isn't washed away because of stupidity or pride.


----------



## loolalooh

brg240 said:


> nvm........



brg240:

No "nvm".  That was a sweet story and made me smile.  It kind of reminded me of my niece and I.  I *heart* your random thought.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

brg240 said:


> nvm........


@brg I just read your post and I thought that it was so sweet.  I could only imagine what you were experiencing at that moment...especially when the little girl fell asleep in your arms....too cute!

God bless you for your ministry.  10 years is a long time to do what you do and I know, the nursery isn't easy at all.  I do hope you stay though...those children need your sweet spirit there

God bless you, always


----------



## DaiseeDay

brg240 That was a sweet story and also a little weird, maybe made you felt a bit Twilight Zone-ish? Lol. I love kids though.


----------



## luthiengirlie

I. didn't. realize I was starving myself in so many. ways.. that scares me


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I got my hug I got my hug. I could cry right now. I squeezed that poor man. The pastor was like I'm glad your here Goddessmaker. That almost had a sister about to tear up. Then the recovery session was so raw. I mean I thought I was the only one feeling horrid that I'm fat,single,poor,in debt etc and many are dealing with the same on top of the past abuse. The human experience is wow. I'm glad I'm able to go there now and have a place to share with people who are going through and I don't feel so bad that they don't look like me. They thought I was very pretty and strong.

I hope this place doesn't become a horrid ground. So much encouragement has come through here. Please let's keep peace and softness.


----------



## Laela

brg240 .. that story is too cute.... Reminds me of me and my lil niece, the spitting image of me as well. It's uncanny, your experience, so I'm glad you felt you could share it here! You never know who is blessed by that story... it's the lil things have greatest impact. Stay blessed!~


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I can finally cry without anyone looking at me. Right now the song of my youth keeps playing in my head. Maybe the closing prayer that Pastor Brady mentioned help me to remember that you love me like me personally. I don't know why this is so hard for me to believe and why it's like the hugest gap for me. But yes Jesus loves me because the bible tells me so. He wouldn't have died such a horrid death if he didn't have love for me. He knew the ratchet person I would become and all the horrid things that would happen to me. But what a mighty God we serve. The child of the most high God.

I don't know if this may encourage,excite,or open anyone but this was shown tonight in service.

http://youtu.be/yzqTFNfeDnE


----------



## Laela

I love how when a 'door' closes, God has another wide open...He always provides a way of escape... the Door He opens, no man can shut. ...Thanking Him today for opportunites at home and at work..I'm ready!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I know folks are going to  get tired of me but please be gentle with one another. Something happened today that really opened my eyes to someone. We may be able to help folks but don't get so high and mighty that your past a issue or never experienced that you cut folks down. I had to tell someone I don't need you attempting to help by fueling my own beatings. She laughed but it's serious. I already feel like a bother to most esp in my church because I'm black. I already feel scared to reach out to people even here. So to hear someone say oh why can't you just do it by  yourself or why do you need support you should be able to handle it on your own. I felt like slapping her and crying all at the same time. This is the reason I'm so jacked up now trying to do it alone. Thank God for mercy and opening my eyes.


----------



## auparavant

From "Daily Devotions"



> Twenty-five years after the Great Earthquake appeared the next sign mentioned in Revelation 6:12,--the darkening of the sun and moon. What rendered this more striking was the fact that the time of its fulfillment had been definitely pointed out. In the Saviour's conversation with his disciples upon Olivet, after describing the long period of trial for the church--the 1260 years of papal persecution, concerning which he had promised that the tribulation should be shortened--he thus mentioned certain events to precede his coming, and fixed the time when the first of these should be witnessed: "In those days, after that tribulation, the sun shall be darkened, and the moon shall not give her light." Mark 13:24. The 1260 days, or years, terminated in 1798. A quarter of a century earlier, persecution had almost wholly ceased. Between these two dates, according to the words of Christ, the sun was to be darkened.
> 
> On the 19th of May, 1780, this prophecy was fulfilled. It was not an eclipse. Timothy Dwight says, "The 19th of May, 1780, was a remarkable dark day. Candles were lighted in many houses; the birds were silent and disappeared, and the fowls retired to roost. ... A very general opinion prevailed, that the day of judgment was at hand." Quoted in Connecticut Historical Collections, compiled by John Warner Barber (2nd ed.; New Haven: Durrie & Peck and J.W. Barber, 1836) p. 403. For further commentary on this event please continue reading.
> 
> The Dark Day
> "Almost if not altogether alone as the most mysterious and as yet unexplained phenomenon of its kind, . . . stands the dark day of May 19, 1780,--a most unaccountable darkening of the whole visible heavens and atmosphere in New England." That the darkness was not due to an eclipse is evident from the fact that the moon was then nearly full. It was not caused by clouds, or the thickness of the atmosphere, for in some localities where the darkness extended, the sky was so clear that the stars could be seen. Concerning the inability of science to assign a satisfactory cause for this manifestation, Herschel the astronomer declares: "The dark day in North America was one of those wonderful phenomena of nature which philosophy is at a loss to explain."
> 
> "The extent of the darkness was also very remarkable. It was observed at the most easterly regions of New England; westward, to the farthest part of Connecticut, and at Albany, N. Y.; to the southward, it was observed all along the sea coast; and to the north, as far as the American settlements extended. It probably far exceeded those boundaries, but the exact limits were never positively known. With regard to its duration, it continued in the neighborhood of Boston for at least fourteen or fifteen hours."
> 
> "The morning was clear and pleasant, but about eight o'clock there was observed an uncommon appearance in the sun. There were no clouds, but the air was thick, having a smoky appearance, and the sun shone with a pale, yellowish hue, but kept growing darker and darker, until it was hid from sight." There was "midnight darkness at noonday."
> 
> "The occurrence brought intense alarm and distress to multitudes of minds, as well as dismay to the whole brute creation, the fowls fleeing bewildered to their roosts, and the birds to their nests, and the cattle returning to their stalls." Frogs and night hawks began their notes. The cocks crew as at daybreak. Farmers were forced to leave their work in the fields. Business was generally suspended, and candles were lighted in the dwellings. "The Legislature of Connecticut was in session at Hartford, but being unable to transact business adjourned. Everything bore the appearance and gloom of night."
> 
> The intense darkness of the day was succeeded, an hour or two before evening, by a partially clear sky, and the sun appeared, though it was still obscured by the black, heavy mist. But "this interval was followed by a return of the obscuration with greater density, that rendered the first half of the night hideously dark beyond all former experience of the probable million of people who saw it. From soon after sunset until midnight, no ray of light from moon or star penetrated the vault above. It was pronounced 'the blackness of darkness!'" Said an eye-witness of the scene: "I could not help conceiving, at the time, that if every luminous body in the universe had been shrouded in impenetrable darkness, or struck out of existence, the darkness could not have been more complete." Though the moon that night rose to the full, "it had not the least effect to dispel the death-like shadows." After midnight the darkness disappeared, and the moon, when first visible, had the appearance of blood.
> 
> The poet Whittier thus speaks of this memorable day:--
> 
> "'Twas on a May-day of the far old year
> Seventeen hundred eighty, that there fell
> Over the bloom and sweet life of the spring,
> Over the fresh earth, and the heaven of noon,
> A horror of great darkness."
> "Men prayed, and women wept; all ears grew sharp
> To hear the doom-blast of the trumpet shatter
> The black sky."
> 
> May 19, 1780, stands in history as "The Dark Day." Since the time of Moses, no period of darkness of equal density, extent, and duration has ever been recorded. The description of this event, as given by the poet and the historian, is but an echo of the words of the Lord, recorded by the prophet Joel, twenty-five hundred years previous to their fulfillment: "The sun shall be turned into darkness, and the moon into blood, before the great and the terrible day of the Lord come." Joel 2:31.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
^^^^Question:

How is that a fulfillment of the prophecy? Wouldn't it have been more specific in scripture as to name the region or country? There are countless events that occur in various places in the world that are similar yet I find it interesting that this only occurred in the U.S. and not worldwide. The scriptures are not speaking to one audience and one region as in, only the U.S.  or is that actually the belief???  I've heard in the past some comparisons to the bear and other imagery in scripture as referring to specific countries.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

People changing the bible to suit their sin, blasphemy.....  Jesus will soon return.....

http://www.catholic.org/photos/photo.php?news=48965

*Homosexual group publishes the 'Queen James Bible'*



By Catholic Online (NEWS CONSORTIUM)
*Catholic Online  (www.catholic.org)*
Group openly changed scripture to suit their needs.


Don't  like the Bible? Well, you could just create your own version. At least  that's what a homosexual group has done. The world's first "gay  friendly" Bible [book] has been published as the "Queen James Bible."




                                                             The Queen James Bible.


 LOS ANGELES, CA (Catholic Online)- The Queen James  Bible seeks to legitimize the homosexual equivalency movement by  changing the language of the Bible. Multiple verses throughout the book  have been rewritten so they read in a fashion different from their  original intent.

According to the group behind the publication,  the anti-homosexual prohibitions in Scripture are a modern addition.  They point out that the word "homosexual" did not appear in the Bible  until 1946.

The website promoting the book says, "The Queen James  Bible resolves any homophobic interpretations of the Bible, but the  Bible is still filled with inequality and even contradiction that we  have not addressed... No Bible is perfect, including this one. We wanted  to make a book filled with the word of God that nobody could use to  incorrectly condemn God's LGBT children, and we succeeded."

Unfortunately,  what they have succeeded in doing is misrepresenting the word of God.  Nowhere in Scripture does God condemn any of his children who come to  him in loving faith. What scripture does condemn are specific immoral  acts, including sexual congress outside the context of marriage which  can only exist between one man and one woman.

The claim that the Bible is imperfect is simply a postmodern assessment, the well-known byproduct of a bankrupt worldview.

In  addition to changing scriptures throughout the Bible, the authors of  the book claim that King James I was bisexual, despite the fact there is  no concrete historical evidence to verify this. Even if it were true,  it would have no effect on the veracity Scripture, since King James I  merely commissioned the popular English translation. The actual work was  done by clergy.

We will not cite here, the perverse translations  generated by a group that endeavors to use Holy Scripture to promote a  secular, sexualized agenda.

It is not expected that this book will catch on anytime soon, even in the homosexual community.

© 2012, Distributed by NEWS CONSORTIUM.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Nice & Wavy since you showing food again I will need a Popsicle.

This article you just posted made me close to passing right out. Queen James just no.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

GoddessMaker said:


> @Nice & Wavy since you showing food again I will need a Popsicle.
> 
> This article you just posted made me close to passing right out. Queen James just no.


....yes lady...I'm right on it.  One popsicle coming up!!!

I know...people need the Lord.


----------



## brg240

thanks @loolalooh and @Laela. How neat that it reminded you both of your neices. Does your neice look like you too Loolah? Glad it brought you a smile  

@Nice & Wavy She was too precious. I'm thinking of trying the 2-3 year olds but maybe I'll stay with the little ones.

@DaiseeDay I was too startled. lol that wasn't my thought then now that you mention it  

So I listened to Jaci Velasquez' Speak for Me today. (I felt like listening to some songs from when I was younger.) It truly is a beautiful song/prayer. I think I'm going to write it down and pray a modified version. I'm going to need to dig out my old cds.

I heard of the queen James bible.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

brg240 said:


> thanks @loolalooh and @Laela. How neat that it reminded you both of your neices. Does your neice look like you too Loolah? Glad it brought you a smile
> 
> *@Nice & Wavy She was too precious. I'm thinking of trying the 2-3 year olds but maybe I'll stay with the little ones.
> *
> @DaiseeDay I was too startled. lol that wasn't my thought then now that you mention it
> 
> So I listened to Jaci Velasquez' Speak for Me today. (I felt like listening to some songs from when I was younger.) It truly is a beautiful song/prayer. I think I'm going to right it down and pray a modified version. I'm going to need to dig out my old cds.
> 
> *I heard of the queen James bible.*


You are precious too   I'm glad you are staying with the babies...

I haven't heard about Jaci Velasquez in years...you brought back memories.

re: queen james bible....these people are so ignorant to the truth


----------



## brg240

Nice & Wavy said:


> You are precious too   I'm glad you are staying with the babies...
> 
> I haven't heard about Jaci Velasquez in years...you brought back memories.
> 
> re: queen james bible....these people are so ignorant to the truth


Aww thanks, you are too.  You always say things to brighten someone's day. Even through the screen I can see God working through you.

I loved her so much growing up. She has a radio show now, but I always listen to klove in the morning so i miss it. I had a chance to see her a couple years ago I regret not taking advantage of the opportunity. 

It makes me sad for the people that will be misled and for the people that are doing the misleading.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

brg240 said:


> Aww thanks, you are too.  You always say things to brighten someone's day. Even through the screen I can see God working through you.  Thank you...you are so sweet
> 
> I loved her so much growing up. She has a radio show now, but I always listen to klove in the morning so i miss it. I had a chance to see her a couple years ago I regret not taking advantage of the opportunity. I did not know that she had a radio show...how cool is that!  The opportunity will come around again...the Lord gives us the desires of our heart
> 
> It makes me sad for the people that will be misled and for the people that are doing the misleading.


I know...unfortunately, its only going to get worse...I just pray that they will repent before its too late.


----------



## Pooks

Just wow @ that Queen James 'Version'


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Pooks said:


> Just wow @ that Queen James 'Version'


I know, right....erplexed


----------



## Pooks

No wonder the Bible said 'woe unto them that give suck in those [end time] days'. Sometimes I really do ponder on this awful, depraved, deceptive world my precious child is being born into.... Jesus help us.... Help us to be the few that have not and will not stain our garments. LORD!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Pooks said:


> No wonder the Bible said 'woe unto them that give suck in those [end time] days'. Sometimes I really do ponder on this awful, depraved, deceptive world my precious child is being born into.... Jesus help us.... Help us to be the few that have not and will not stain our garments. LORD!


Yes...you are so right!  We are living in the end times for sure.  We need His help....He must be our fortress and high tower that we can run to in this hour...Lord, help us indeed


----------



## Laela

Great way for a parent to explain sin to their child:

_
"Take this rule: whatever weakens your reason, impairs the tenderness of your conscience, obscures your sense of God, or takes off your relish of spiritual things; in short, whatever increases the strength and authority of your body over your mind, that thing is sin to you, however innocent it may be in itself." _ 
-- Susanna Wesley (Letter, June 8, 1725)


----------



## Shimmie

Pooks said:


> Thanks Shimmie!
> 
> We are going to keep her name to our chests just a little longer, they're not 110% watertight yet.



I can't help but admire how wonderful and loving you are as a mother and wife.   Here you are taking taking full care of your baby during your entire pregnancy with so much devotion... I can only imagine how much more nuture and life you will be giving your babygirl once she comes into this world...for you gave her life from the moment of conception.   

Pooks,  you are a hallmark and blessing to motherhood and marriage.  You make God smile, for you are what He has planned for humanity.  

What a blessing you are.


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> I need a hug!!!!  I have been needing a hug for a long time. Like I'm tired of holding it all in. I'm making myself crazy and tired. I hate this feeling. I may just hug one of the pastors tomorrow. It's not for you it's for me. I haven't been touched in a long time and part is because I haven't allowed it. I need a hug since I feel so alone and so overwhelmed with changes I need to make in my poor pathetic life right now. Things that should be admirable like trying to stop cursing is seen as crazy. Wanting more for myself is seen as doing too much. I just want to scream. Pray I get a hug tomorrow ladies I really need it. And hug someone today not your boo but someone who is down on their luck and out like me.



GoddessMaker...


    

You are loved Precious One...


----------



## BostonMaria

Finding internal peace with myself is sometimes hard to do. Thank you Holy Spirit for being my comforter and guide. 


Off topic: redecouvert if you read this please open your PMs. I can't answer your messages!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Nice & Wavy said:


> People changing the bible to suit their sin, blasphemy.....  Jesus will soon return.....
> 
> http://www.catholic.org/photos/photo.php?news=48965
> 
> *Homosexual group publishes the 'Queen James Bible'*
> 
> 
> 
> By Catholic Online (NEWS CONSORTIUM)
> *Catholic Online  (www.catholic.org)*
> Group openly changed scripture to suit their needs.
> 
> 
> Don't  like the Bible? Well, you could just create your own version. At least  that's what a homosexual group has done. The world's first "gay  friendly" Bible [book] has been published as the "Queen James Bible."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Queen James Bible.
> 
> 
> LOS ANGELES, CA (Catholic Online)- The Queen James  Bible seeks to legitimize the homosexual equivalency movement by  changing the language of the Bible. Multiple verses throughout the book  have been rewritten so they read in a fashion different from their  original intent.
> 
> According to the group behind the publication,  the anti-homosexual prohibitions in Scripture are a modern addition.  They point out that the word "homosexual" did not appear in the Bible  until 1946.
> 
> The website promoting the book says, "The Queen James  Bible resolves any homophobic interpretations of the Bible, but the  Bible is still filled with inequality and even contradiction that we  have not addressed... No Bible is perfect, including this one. We wanted  to make a book filled with the word of God that nobody could use to  incorrectly condemn God's LGBT children, and we succeeded."
> 
> Unfortunately,  what they have succeeded in doing is misrepresenting the word of God.  Nowhere in Scripture does God condemn any of his children who come to  him in loving faith. What scripture does condemn are specific immoral  acts, including sexual congress outside the context of marriage which  can only exist between one man and one woman.
> 
> The claim that the Bible is imperfect is simply a postmodern assessment, the well-known byproduct of a bankrupt worldview.
> 
> In  addition to changing scriptures throughout the Bible, the authors of  the book claim that King James I was bisexual, despite the fact there is  no concrete historical evidence to verify this. Even if it were true,  it would have no effect on the veracity Scripture, since King James I  merely commissioned the popular English translation. The actual work was  done by clergy.
> 
> We will not cite here, the perverse translations  generated by a group that endeavors to use Holy Scripture to promote a  secular, sexualized agenda.
> 
> It is not expected that this book will catch on anytime soon, even in the homosexual community.
> 
> © 2012, Distributed by NEWS CONSORTIUM.



What a disgusting perversion of God's holy word. A true abomination


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> People changing the bible to suit their sin, blasphemy.....  Jesus will soon return.....
> 
> http://www.catholic.org/photos/photo.php?news=48965
> 
> *Homosexual group publishes the 'Queen James Bible'*
> 
> 
> 
> By Catholic Online (NEWS CONSORTIUM)
> *Catholic Online  (www.catholic.org)*
> Group openly changed scripture to suit their needs.
> 
> 
> Don't  like the Bible? Well, you could just create your own version. At least  that's what a homosexual group has done. The world's first "gay  friendly" Bible [book] has been published as the "Queen James Bible."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Queen James Bible.
> 
> 
> LOS ANGELES, CA (Catholic Online)- The Queen James  Bible seeks to legitimize the homosexual equivalency movement by  changing the language of the Bible. Multiple verses throughout the book  have been rewritten so they read in a fashion different from their  original intent.
> 
> According to the group behind the publication,  the anti-homosexual prohibitions in Scripture are a modern addition.  They point out that the word "homosexual" did not appear in the Bible  until 1946.
> 
> The website promoting the book says, "The Queen James  Bible resolves any homophobic interpretations of the Bible, but the  Bible is still filled with inequality and even contradiction that we  have not addressed... No Bible is perfect, including this one. We wanted  to make a book filled with the word of God that nobody could use to  incorrectly condemn God's LGBT children, and we succeeded."
> 
> Unfortunately,  what they have succeeded in doing is misrepresenting the word of God.  Nowhere in Scripture does God condemn any of his children who come to  him in loving faith. What scripture does condemn are specific immoral  acts, including sexual congress outside the context of marriage which  can only exist between one man and one woman.
> 
> The claim that the Bible is imperfect is simply a postmodern assessment, the well-known byproduct of a bankrupt worldview.
> 
> In  addition to changing scriptures throughout the Bible, the authors of  the book claim that King James I was bisexual, despite the fact there is  no concrete historical evidence to verify this. Even if it were true,  it would have no effect on the veracity Scripture, since King James I  merely commissioned the popular English translation. The actual work was  done by clergy.
> 
> We will not cite here, the perverse translations  generated by a group that endeavors to use Holy Scripture to promote a  secular, sexualized agenda.
> 
> It is not expected that this book will catch on anytime soon, even in the homosexual community.
> 
> © 2012, Distributed by NEWS CONSORTIUM.



"Queen James Version"    

Sick, Distorted, and total satanism... 

I'm speaking of those who wrote this and those who promote it.   

*Father God, in the Name of Jesus, you will not be mocked nor disrespected.

I pray for the gays who are seeking God with a pure heart and truly want to be free and not sin against God.   

I pray for those who are victims of this confusion and that the enemy cannot keep them bound.  Father set them free.    

I pray that they shall be as God has such created them to be, full male, full female, there is no inbetween.   

I bind and rebuke the spirit of darkness from their lives in the name of Jesus.  

Father God, I pray that you remove the 'stumbling blocks', the firewalls of death and destruction, those who are spreading and  keeping them bound and deceiving them into thinking that this lifestyle is acceptable, for it is not; that this lifestyle is respectable, for it is not, that you validate this lifestyle, for you do not.  

Protect 'our' children; defeat, confound, consume the acts of  those who are influencing children with this fracture of their souls.  

Father remove the government's instruments and render them without power to overrule your standard and Holiness.   They can choose to 'bow' or to burn.  You are a loving God who has no ought to destroy, but you will protect those who choose you and honour you, and allow and empower them to rule over the wickedness that has plagued this land.  

In Jesus' Name, I pray, Amen and Amen.   *


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> What a disgusting perversion of God's holy word. A true abomination



Totally.... 

It's so obvious that God is not a part of any of it.   God does not pervert His Word.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Blackpearl1993 said:


> What a disgusting perversion of God's holy word. A true abomination


Yes indeed



Shimmie said:


> "Queen James Version"
> 
> Sick, Distorted, and total satanism...
> 
> I'm speaking of those who wrote this and those who promote it.
> 
> *Father God, in the Name of Jesus, you will not be mocked nor disrespected.
> 
> I pray for the gays who are seeking God with a pure heart and truly want to be free and not sin against God.
> 
> I pray for those who are victims of this confusion and that the enemy cannot keep them bound.  Father set them free.
> 
> I pray that they shall be as God has such created them to be, full male, full female, there is no inbetween.
> 
> I bind and rebuke the spirit of darkness from their lives in the name of Jesus.
> 
> Father God, I pray that you remove the 'stumbling blocks', the firewalls of death and destruction, those who are spreading and  keeping them bound and deceiving them into thinking that this lifestyle is acceptable, for it is not; that this lifestyle is respectable, for it is not, that you validate this lifestyle, for you do not.
> 
> Protect 'our' children; defeat, confound, consume the acts of  those who are influencing children with this fracture of their souls.
> 
> Father remove the government's instruments and render them without power to overrule your standard and Holiness.   They can choose to 'bow' or to burn.  You are a loving God who has no ought to destroy, but you will protect those who choose you and honour you, and allow them to rule and the wickedness that has plagued this land.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, I pray, Amen and Amen.   *


Amen, I'm in agreement


----------



## Nice & Wavy




----------



## Laela

This song is a healing agent... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-9BRxFhi0c


----------



## Blackpearl1993

@ Nice & Wavy, Shimmie, Laela:

This may be off topic a bit but I knew you ladies would see my question here:

I was looking into purchasing the Westminster Shorter Catechism. We want to go through this as a family with our children (they are 4 and 6) along with our nightly bible study. Do any of you have some insight on this? Is there a companion book for children to make it easier for them to understand? I appreciate your help.


----------



## LoveisYou

Great read
"Yes, we are suppose to forgive others if we wish to be forgiven by the Father. But forgiveness means letting go of any hatred or bitterness in your heart towards the offending person and not seeking revenge on them. It does not mean you have to allow a habitual abuser into a space that leaves you vulnerable to their attacks."

http://goodwomenproject.com/family/boundaries-psychological-emotional-abuse


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Nice & Wavy, Shimmie, Laela:
> 
> This may be off topic a bit but I knew you ladies would see my question here:
> 
> I was looking into purchasing the Westminster Shorter Catechism. We want to go through this as a family with our children (they are 4 and 6) along with our nightly bible study. Do any of you have some insight on this? Is there a companion book for children to make it easier for them to understand? I appreciate your help.



Hi Blackpearl1993...

I don't have much to share; I hope this helps:   

http://www.gcp.org/Products/CategoryCenter/PREPK/free-samples.aspx

What I like when reading the information about the WSC....is it's purpose: 

_I. It is the duty of Christians to be settled in the doctrine of faith. 

II. The best way for Christians to be settled is to be well grounded. _

I need to read more about the WSC study guides...

Your post is such a blessing.  As you and your husband are doing this very thing _for and with _your children; getting them well grounded in the faith of our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ.    

I found something else for children. 

http://www.graceonlinelibrary.org/featured/wodnerful-bible-study-for-kids/

Whatever it takes to sow God's Word into the hearts of our children...

This is the 'armour' to shield our children in this corrupt world; 'dressing them inside and out with the Word of God in family studies.   

You're wondeful parents for any child to follow after.  Children live what we teach... your children's lives are rich indeed.

***********

I hope my post is clear ... we're not too long getting home.  I wanted to respond before it got too late.  :Rose:


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I share this not for thanks but because it's so heavy. I'm so thankful for my church. I have been there a month now and it's so refreshing to be there with people who don't see you as a bother or not so swept up in appearance. The pastors will pray,listen to you.They sit right there next to you and pray with you. I can't even articulate how that feels. I have reached out to many and my hand is pushed away. Here my scared hand is welcomed and I'm embraced. They don't want to see me leave. I had a talk with one today I was willing to make a appointment and he was like lets go to my office. I feel love,God's love for once in my life. 

I'm being baptized on the 10th of next month. To be reborn-ed a new to wash away the past and to be fresh with the love of God and newness of his love is so surreal. Jesus I'm soo thankful and in awe. My jackedness isn't a thing to be looked down upon anymore. I won't look down upon myself anymore. Jesus thank you for this season.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Shimmie said:


> Hi Blackpearl1993...
> 
> I don't have much to share; I hope this helps:
> 
> http://www.gcp.org/Products/CategoryCenter/PREPK/free-samples.aspx
> 
> What I like when reading the information about the WSC....is it's purpose:
> 
> _I. It is the duty of Christians to be settled in the doctrine of faith.
> 
> II. The best way for Christians to be settled is to be well grounded. _
> 
> I need to read more about the WSC study guides...
> 
> Your post is such a blessing.  As you and your husband are doing this very thing _for and with _your children; getting them well grounded in the faith of our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ.
> 
> I found something else for children.
> 
> http://www.graceonlinelibrary.org/featured/wodnerful-bible-study-for-kids/
> 
> Whatever it takes to sow God's Word into the hearts of our children...
> 
> This is the 'armour' to shield our children in this corrupt world; 'dressing them inside and out with the Word of God in family studies.
> 
> You're wondeful parents for any child to follow after.  Children live what we teach... your children's lives are rich indeed.
> 
> ***********
> 
> I hope my post is clear ... we're not too long getting home.  I wanted to respond before it got too late.  :Rose:



Thank you for your kind words. Yes, I firmly believe that it is vital that our young people are immersed int he Word. They need to have God's truths to counteract and protect them from the hedonistic, humanist doctrine that is  in the world. I want my babies to understand the Word and fall in love with it. 

Thank you for the links as I was completely unaware of these resources and they both offer some good tools for helping children learn about God. You are a wealth of knowledge, my dear


----------



## Renewed1

I love you Lord.  I'm learning to be grateful for the little things that Father does; because He didn't have to do anything.


----------



## Nice & Wavy




----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Your love your love your love God is like no other. If we remembered that we wouldn't attack one another. Your love,your love,your love is greater and there isn't anything that isn't possible for you. I can't handle everything but you can. I would rather be in your presence while going through and have nothing than to be in lala land without you. Praise you God! Your blessings are new with every day we see.


----------



## fifi134

I'm watching "I Don't Mind Waiting" by Juanita Bynum on YouTube and something she said really struck me (paraphrasing):

*When you're in a tough situation, praise your way out.*

I'd seen this video so many times and had never paid attention to that quote until now. God is just too good, more than we'll ever deserve.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Having to write my testimony this morning was soo hard. Jesus your everything.  This was so like hard because it opens up everything. But with that I can grow and move.


----------



## Laela

I'm glad that Shimmie gave you some great resources... We've not done WSC, but my nephew (now a teen) has a Faith to Grow On Study Bible - John MacArthur's - that has been resourceful over the years. It has "Faith Builders" on the pages that offer practical advice and scenarios...with kids you gotta be 'practical' At their age, they're like sponges. But one thing I will mention is that I learn MORE from ....they come full of Godly wisdom; so I tend to listen when children speak. I love that you guys are doing this as a family. I believe in teaching a child in the way of the Lord, so they don't depart from it..no matter what 




Blackpearl1993 said:


> @ Nice & Wavy, Shimmie, Laela:
> 
> This may be off topic a bit but I knew you ladies would see my question here:
> 
> I was looking into purchasing the Westminster Shorter Catechism. We want to go through this as a family with our children (they are 4 and 6) along with our nightly bible study. Do any of you have some insight on this? Is there a companion book for children to make it easier for them to understand? I appreciate your help.


----------



## LoveisYou

GoddessMaker said:


> Having to write my testimony this morning was soo hard. Jesus your everything.  This was so like hard because it opens up everything. But with that I can grow and move.



Speaking about writing testimonies,

I find it SO DIFFICULT to  share my testimony with others. I can't pinpoint why. My mentor said something once that had me thinking hard, she said that only those who haven't been fully delivered are hesitant to be open about their testimony. I don't completely agree, because I don't think anyone have to be open with the world, but I do think we can be open about things with individuals as we are led by God. 

While I am open about some things, I am extremely private about others. I was also raised in a family that was big on not sharing your personal business....I was taught discretion above all else, and I can see how much it has been ingrained in me.

I think it's something I need to pray about. I just don't revisit what I've overcome and the struggles I've been through with others. The only people I share with are those in my inner circle, and I wonder if that's wrong. 

can anyone relate?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

LoveisYou said:


> Speaking about writing testimonies,
> 
> I find it SO DIFFICULT to share my testimony with others. I can't pinpoint why. My mentor said something once that had me thinking hard, she said that only those who haven't been fully delivered are hesitant to be open about their testimony. I don't completely agree, because I don't think anyone have to be open with the world, but I do think we can be open about things with individuals as we are led by God.
> 
> While I am open about some things, I am extremely private about others. I was also raised in a family that was big on not sharing your personal business....I was taught discretion above all else, and I can see how much it has been ingrained in me.
> 
> I think it's something I need to pray about. I just don't revisit what I've overcome and the struggles I've been through with others. The only people I share with are those in my inner circle, and I wonder if that's wrong.
> 
> can anyone relate?


 

I have to actually shaare my testimony with the church on the day I get baptized. I don't find it terrible hard to say but to write it out and really dig deep was so hard. I was raised in the mentality what goes on in this house stays in this house. I don't believe in that mentality at all anymore. So much abuse,pain and neglect has always been linked to such thoughts that I have seen. Not saying everyone but for those I have seen so much was overlooked because one was so scared to talk.

God didn't allow you or anyone to go through things for your quite benefit.It was meant to be shared. Now somethings will be harder to share or some things can only be shared with certain genders but all in all it's the beauty of God to show how ratchet I was and how he saved and  reconciled me.


----------



## auparavant

GoddessMaker

I hope you have a wonderful baptism!!!


----------



## LoveisYou

GoddessMaker said:


> I have to actually shaare my testimony with the church on the day I get baptized. I don't find it terrible hard to say but to write it out and really dig deep was so hard. I was raised in the mentality what goes on in this house stays in this house. I don't believe in that mentality at all anymore. So much abuse,pain and neglect has always been linked to such thoughts that I have seen. Not saying everyone but for those I have seen so much was overlooked because one was so scared to talk.
> 
> G*od didn't allow you or anyone to go through things for your quite benefit.It was meant to be shared. Now somethings will be harder to share or some things can only be shared with certain genders but all in all it's the beauty of God to show how ratchet I was and how he saved and  reconciled me*.



I definitely agree, and I think you are courageous to share. So many ppl will be (and are) blessed by you sharing. I do appreciate what you share with us here!

I will pray for the wisdom in knowing when and with whom to share. I read Heather Lindsey's post on the Private Woman and felt convicted. She was definitely talking to me.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Yes LoveisYou. I know some things are really really hard to share because I will be honest I don't want anyone looking down on me because of certain things. But it don't matter. Rihanna said it best "People are going to talk if you doing bad or good" so I might as well bring glory to the kingdom by sharing. When you share you give somene else courage to share and be themseleves. Like people are watching. The past I was chatting with yesterday he is so like cool. I knew he had done some things and when he shared I was like ok I feel right at home. 

Everything can't be shared to everyone because I don't know my hubby could be in the crowds or something lol but alot can and encourage and strength your sisters and bro's in Christ.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Laela said:


> I'm glad that Shimmie gave you some great resources... We've not done WSC, but my nephew (now a teen) has a Faith to Grow On Study Bible - John MacArthur's - that has been resourceful over the years. It has "Faith Builders" on the pages that offer practical advice and scenarios...with kids you gotta be 'practical' At their age, they're like sponges. But one thing I will mention is that I learn MORE from ....they come full of Godly wisdom; so I tend to listen when children speak. I love that you guys are doing this as a family. I believe in teaching a child in the way of the Lord, so they don't depart from it..no matter what



Thank you, Laela. I will check out the John MacArthur bible. I really like him, and I didn't know he had developed a study bible. And I agree with you wholeheartedly about children having so much to share with us. I learn from mine every day.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm now a Covenant member of my church and I'm all confirmed. I'm soo excited. I haven't been excited about God like ever. I know that there will be trials and tribulations like I have in my life but it's something different when your accepted in the family and folks love you. I am so blessed to be in this moment. I am finding I have been my biggest enemy and being my own warden in jail. No more. God didn't die on the cross for me to live in bondage. No He died so I could have life free and more abundantly. Thank you Lord for this eye opening thought and more importantly love. I'm ready for recovery and church Sunday. I know I have no money and no gas but if there is a will there is a way.


----------



## PinkPebbles

God has given me spiritual insight.

When the love of God dwells on the inside of you it has power over the enemy. The enemy's tools such as offense, unforgiveness, anger, hatred, etc. can't bring you down!

Godly love never fails....thank you Jesus.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Awesome you are God. Your are so wonderfully great when I'm not. I'm thankful for your love. I feel so light something I have never felt ever. Light something inside of me is being lifted and raised up. It's hard to explain it. I know heavy and all but this I feel so light like I'm worthy of his love and really fully feeling as I am a Christian and not just by my name. Lord your change and love is real. Jesus!


----------



## Lissa0821

I have been having issues with my next neighbor not picking up behind thier dog in the back yard we share for months.  I have complained on several occasions to my landlord and they pick it up for a few days.  Next, the cycle of not picking up starts all over again.  Well, I called my landlord last week in sheer frustration and used some words (several)  that are not in the bible  to express myself.  He once again promised to enforce changes with my neighbor.  

Today, I was talking to my co-worker about the fact, I haven't seen not one change to this issues, all my cursing and being out of character wasn't worth it.  

She said something that for me was profound.  She said stop getting upset over what has or hasn't happened.  Plan your exit stragety,  pray ask God to order your step.  Be open to hear from him so that he can lead you.  

As you work on figuring what God next step for you concerning your living arrangement, it will keep you out of frustration and lower your blood pressure.  

I just stared at her for a minute, thinking she is absolutely correct, I can make a God move rather than an emotional move out of this present situation.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lissa0821 just want to give you a hug and thank you for your transparency. Be gentle with your self as you know God would be. But you will continue to grow and hopefully soon you will be married in your mansion so there will be no dog and it's items lol.


----------



## Laela

! {thanks button is not enough}




PinkPebbles said:


> God has given me spiritual insight.
> 
> When the love of God dwells on the inside of you it has power over the enemy. The enemy's tools such as offense, unforgiveness, anger, hatred, etc. can't bring you down!
> 
> Godly love never fails....thank you Jesus.


----------



## LoveisYou

"I will praise you because I am fearfully and wonderfully made..."


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

My heart will sing no other name Jesus,Jesus. Running to your arms God. You can refreshing a poor soul.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Ephesians 6:13 KJV
Wherefore take unto you the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand.


----------



## Laela

God is too good, to be unkind.... all things work for good for those who love Him. So don't allow struggles to blind you to the Truth that your Father knows what is best for you at all times.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Jesus I want to be like you and I know that is a tall order. I know I will fall short but you made me so you know what and how bad. Give me peace of mind to truly leave unafraid of criticism. I know that I am not perfect help ease the pain of godly direction from my elders. I am trying to really get this deep down in my heart. What is the gospel? We say it but do we really know? I am gathering the points that Jesus died on the cross for my sins and I don't deserve to go to heaven based on my life. Jesus died,rose again and is the Trinty. I want to make sure I know this deep down inside. It's time for deeper walking.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im having to lean into God now instead of running. Last night was a hard night at recovery. I really went home feeling awful. I emailed my pastor about it and he was happy I did. He said my feelings where normal and to realign my thoughts. I will dig deeper.

I'm a bit miffed but will squash it in my heart that a coworker thinks I am too extreme about church and growing in God. She said she didn't understand why folks change when they join church as she has always been in church and just didn't get why people changed. Now I know some go gun ho bible thumping but for others that change is God's handiwork. I will limit my time with her because frankly I can't stand to be around anyone who thinks my wanting to stop cursing,wanting to be the best I can all around is being too obsessive. Now granted  I go all the way in when I do things. I just don't believe in half stepping.


----------



## LongTimeComing

Doing a 16 week consecration time starting tomorrow which amongst other things includes no social media. Please keep me lifted in prayer that God's will be done in every area of my life and that I have endurance to finish this thing. 

Love you guys bunches!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

LongTimeComing praying you will be fine and even finer in 16weeks.


----------



## Lissa0821

The peace of God makes all the difference in the world.  I had been seeking God about my employment of whether to stay for the remainder of the contract or begin seeking employment elsewhere.  I knew in myself I really wasn't solid of what I wanted to do, so I would take a few moment whenever it crossed my mind to say God help me make my next move with working.  

Today on the drive in to work, I just felt that heaviness of this decision lift off me and I felt the peace of God leading me in what I should do.  I have peace about God's direction and relieve to know he once again wants me to have my heart desire.


----------



## Nice & Wavy




----------



## MrsHaseeb

1 Timothy 1:17 KJV
Now unto the King eternal, immortal, invisible, the only wise God, be honour and glory for ever and ever. Amen.

 Jude 1:24-25 KJV
Now unto him that is able to keep you from falling, and to present you faultless before the presence of his glory with exceeding joy, [25] To the only wise God our Saviour, be glory and majesty, dominion and power, both now and ever. Amen.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Jesus Jesus Jesus! I'm so happy right now even though it's fleeting. I am all clear to be baptized. At my church don't play with that so I had been worried since I hadn't heard from the pastor but I didn't want to worry them. Devil go back to hell for wanting me to really believe that I was unsavable. I will hit those waters on Sunday at 5pm. Thank you Jesus.I'm trying not to cry but if it happens it happens.


----------



## Loving

Praise the name of Jesus, Praise the name of Jesus
He's my rock, He's my fortress,
He's my deliverer, in Him will I trust,
Praise the name of Jesus


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God help me not be so brass. I need my words and heart to be soften. I don't like it but it's what it is. I don't want to be seen as a mean person I'm just direct. Help me Lord not to gang up on myself for making mistakes or for thinking I should be better by now only after a few weeks of trying. I really need to stop comparing myself and my walk to others.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I don't know where folks are at in this thread but whatever. I really need help in not feeling horrid about my title. I feel so low because I'm not in management or holding a great job. I also need to not feel so much of a disconnect with money,size and status. I really do feel it's getting in the way of me feeling as though God loves me. Like ok God I see others who are you children with so much more and not much struggle. Why is everything since birth been such a struggle for me? I know not to covet thy neighbor aka not be a hater. I just want to use my talents to glorify God but still be able to be prosperous. I know God never promised wealth but I want to be out of debt,be able to not always have to think about money or have to be on after work.  

I also need to work on how to accept God's love and love from the body of Christ. It's a hard thing and surprising then when someone does something for me. It's like wow I can't believe that someone did something for me. I always feel like I have to then do something over and beyond for them but not having means makes that really hard mentally. Pray ladies pray.


----------



## LoveisYou

Reading Joel Osteen's I Declare and so far so good, I like the book
and I enjoy speaking God's word aloud
It instantly changes the environment when I do

I am praying to God to help me in a key area in my life
an area that I think can only help all my relationships
While it hasn't been easy, layer by layer God has really shown me areas of weakness in myself over the past two years
it's great for growth, even if it's painful
but I can't bring it to him if I don't see it
so that is a blessing
I thank Him for that


----------



## auparavant

G-d doesn't view us as harshly as we often view ourselves.  His love is pure.  Sometimes, we need to let ourselves off the bloody hook.  If we don't love ourselves, how are we going to accept G-d's love and then love others?  We often hate ourselves and are the most critical judge.  Balance is accepting His pure love for you!  In that love, you begin to see yourself as He sees you and the more you love your Father, the more you wish to do what He beckons you to do.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

auparavant you preaching today honey? I mean is that you with that pastor robe on? That is soo my issue. I think it would help life not be so hard for me if I could do just that for myself. I love others hard. I think that is what makes me sad at times that I love others so hard but no one loves me that way back. I know God does as he died and took the biggest whipping for my sins. Love a hard 4 letter word.


----------



## LoveisYou

auparavant said:


> G-d doesn't view us as harshly as we often view ourselves.  His love is pure.  Sometimes, we need to let ourselves off the bloody hook.  If we don't love ourselves, how are we going to accept G-d's love and then love others?  We often hate ourselves and are the most critical judge.  Balance is accepting His pure love for you!  In that love, you begin to see yourself as He sees you and the more you love your Father, the more you wish to do what He beckons you to do.



POWERFUL. Thank you for posting. Love is patient, love is kind......oh shoot am I patient and kind and all those other things to myself. Sadly not always. I am tough on myself and demand a lot from myself....thanks for the reminder.


----------



## auparavant

GoddessMaker said:


> @auparavant you preaching today honey? I mean is that you with that pastor robe on? That is soo my issue. I think it would help life not be so hard for me if I could do just that for myself. I love others hard. I think that is what makes me sad at times that I love others so hard but no one loves me that way back. I know God does as he died and took the biggest whipping for my sins. Love a hard 4 letter word.




If you only knew my struggles.  I told somebody today I am a cross between Jackie Mason, the rabbi comedian, Chris Rock and Maude.   At least I am not a hypocrite.  I'm screwed most times.


----------



## auparavant

Isaiah 26:3
_
Holman Christian Standard Bible (©2009)_
You will keep the mind that is dependent on You in perfect peace, for it is trusting in You. 

Philippians 4:7 
And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.

Psalm 119:165 
Great peace have they who love your law, and nothing can make them stumble.

Isaiah 12:2 
Surely God is my salvation; I will trust and not be afraid. The LORD, the LORD, is my strength and my song; he has become my salvation."

Isaiah 26:12 
LORD, you establish peace for us; all that we have accomplished you have done for us.

Isaiah 27:5 
Or else let them come to me for refuge; let them make peace with me, yes, let them make peace with me."Isaiah 32:18 My people will live in peaceful dwelling places, in secure homes, in undisturbed places of rest.


----------



## stephluv

i wanna a Bible Study notebook lol Not just a binder and loose leaf paper but a study guide binder so I can add my loose leaf to it  lol I've been going to Bible Study and i'm thirsting for more information I just want an organized binder because i've seen some ppls notes....... 

**le sigh** i wanted to post this somewhere


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord allow Romans 8 to really take heed. I did something last night I would never do but it's because I know I can't go any longer the way I do. It's scary that my pastor was able to know off the top that I didn't have certain things in place from  a young age. Discernment at it's best.


----------



## Nice & Wavy




----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Nice & Wavy that's icky what's in your siggy..for shame I expect better lol.


----------



## Pooks

In the hospital ladies... Will update when baby arrives. Please keep us in your prayers.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

GoddessMaker said:


> @Nice & Wavy that's icky what's in your siggy..for shame I expect better lol.


...it's low fat, low sugar.  I'm trying to keep it real without the calories!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Pooks said:


> In the hospital ladies... Will update when baby arrives. Please keep us in your prayers.


Will do!!!


----------



## Maracujá

These two sermons on work are amazing, lengthy, but amazing nonetheless:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soV5RyNVDxU (part 1)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rI5mEMZhLM (part 2)


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord one day I trust and believe that the lyrics I hear will be imprinted on my heart and I will know and trust and believe you love me. I know you died on the cross for the sins of the world but most times I feel as though I still must beat myself for my sins. I still feel as though I'm very unworthy of your love not saying anyone is actually worthy which is why you had to send your son Jesus to die. I know my feelings aren't always matching what your word says. The shame of growing up poor and still being poor is daunting. Growing up fat and still being that way is shameful. Still having wounds of the sins others afflicted on me is very shameful. I know your word says you will clean me as white as snow. One day I will believe and testify to just that.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

You do not have to go to Bible college to find fault with the church. If you remember, you could find fault with the church even before you were a Christian. Finding fault is not a spiritual gift. However, if you want to be like Christ, you must be willing to lay your life down for others. As an intercessor, you will “stand in the gap.” What is the gap? It is the distance between the way things are and the way things could be if God intervened. You stand in that space between the failures of man and the mercies of God and intercede.  Anyone can find fault, but can we stand in the gap and pray for mercy to triumph over judgment?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Why is it so easy to believe a lie vs the truth? The lies of being nothing,ugly,unlovable. How is it so hard to really walk in the freedom that God sent his son Jesus to die for? How is it so easy for some to move fluidly and not be weighed down by the amount of negativity in their life? Why does it feel like a eternity for me to be healed?


----------



## MrsHaseeb

GoddessMaker said:


> Why is it so easy to believe a lie vs the truth? The lies of being nothing,ugly,unlovable. How is it so hard to really walk in the freedom that God sent his son Jesus to die for? How is it so easy for some to move fluidly and not be weighed down by the amount of negativity in their life? Why does it feel like a eternity for me to be healed?



This is a constant fight. Why? Because our nature is that of wickedness, whether we like it or not. So our work is to crucify the old nature and let Jesus Christ live thru us. When we let him live, the fruit of the Spirit will grow in us as He changes us into his image. It's a process, but one that can only be completed by God.

Keep at it and Jesus will do the work.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Nice & Wavy said:


> You do not have to go to Bible college to find fault with the church. If you remember, you could find fault with the church even before you were a Christian. Finding fault is not a spiritual gift. However, if you want to be like Christ, you must be willing to lay your life down for others. As an intercessor, you will “stand in the gap.” What is the gap? It is the distance between the way things are and the way things could be if God intervened. You stand in that space between the failures of man and the mercies of God and intercede.  Anyone can find fault, but can we stand in the gap and pray for mercy to triumph over judgment?



Nice & Wavy, the Lord just spoke to me about this regarding a very specific person in the church world... I won't name her, although its probably easy to figure out. Anyway, I discerned some disturbing things about her and I just had a bad taste in my mouth about her. Well last night I found some of her old videos when she was so sincere and all about Jesus, before she fell away. Immediately I was humbled and began to pray for her. I can be aware of whats wrong with her and I'm sure everyone is at this point, but are we considering ourselves lest we fall? I don't believe her wrong needs to be covered up and yes she needs to be rebuked, but I had to wonder how many people were simply rebuking yet not praying for her. We all need prayer. I believe there is a blessing in standing in the gap for others.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Praise God, the answer is on it's way. I'm learning about Prophetic Declarations. Where have you been all my life


----------



## auparavant

GoddessMaker said:


> Why is it so easy to believe a lie vs the truth? The lies of being nothing,ugly,unlovable. How is it so hard to really walk in the freedom that God sent his son Jesus to die for? How is it so easy for some to move fluidly and not be weighed down by the amount of negativity in their life? Why does it feel like a eternity for me to be healed?




Because it is a process and determined by individual difficulties.  When someone has been abused and told over and over again they are worthless, it is difficult to overcome that psychologically.  Whenever those feeling arise, speak Jesus' truth over your life until you feel it in your bones.  Some people receive miraculous healings while the majority do not.  It is but a process.   If you fall, get back up and try, try again.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

MrsHaseeb said:


> Nice & Wavy, the Lord just spoke to me about this regarding a very specific person in the church world... I won't name her, although its probably easy to figure out. Anyway, I discerned some disturbing things about her and I just had a bad taste in my mouth about her. Well last night I found some of her old videos when she was so sincere and all about Jesus, before she fell away. Immediately I was humbled and began to pray for her. I can be aware of whats wrong with her and I'm sure everyone is at this point, but are we considering ourselves lest we fall? I don't believe her wrong needs to be covered up and yes she needs to be rebuked,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *but I had to wonder how many people were simply rebuking yet not praying for her. *
> 
> 
> 
> We all need prayer. I believe there is a blessing in standing in the gap for others.
Click to expand...

I'm sure not many.  Yes, there is a blessing in standing in the gap for others!  Thanks for your post!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm a bit excited. The waters I hit at 5pm tomorrow. I'm scared,nervous,thoughts of ending it all have arrived.But see this isn't my first dog and pony show. I know the devil is pissed that I have been pushing in spite of my health issues. Devil be darned. I'm watching my words,I'm sensitive to Godly conviction,I'm crying out instead of just crying. I'm reaching out to people and my hand isn't being popped back. I know some have seen me here a for a bit and I hope that one day my story which God was the author of will bless someone and motivate them to keep going at all cost. 

I may not look like them but I know they are my sisters and brothers. I have never felt more accepted and wanted as I have being at my church now. I don't feel like a reject anymore. Praise God. I know something is changing in me because I stopped and praised God over my 2 cookies a second ago. They were good and thankful that the creator created a creature that could bake so well.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF




----------



## LoveisYou

Your latter days shall be greater than your former days


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest

Been reading about the Daniel Fast in another thread for awhile now and I've finally decided to do it starting next week.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Well it has happened. I gave my heart felt testimony and was baptized tonight. I feel so refreshed it's unreal. I fasted from midnight until after the baptism. Lord the things I just did to that 3 piece of chicken is wrong lol. I went first and I just allowed God to work. I got so many hugs from folks I mean tight hugs from folks all night. It was a packed house so I sat on the floor for a time but I didn't care I was in the house of the Lord. A guy saw that and gave me his seat. One woman I thought she was about to break down on me was like I never in my life have had a testimony touch me. That ain't nothing but Jesus! I'm his beloved child I am thankful for a member being able to witness it as well. Jesus that was amazing. To hear young white folks tell me my story inspired them and that my speaking abilities made them want to find me so they could speak to me was so rocked my world. Thank you God for working through me.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I feel real bad for people who think what you went through was all about you. It's not! Your story being shared gives God glory as it shows God's hands all over it.Your not in control and God will be praised no matter what. I'm a bit hot this morning chatting with someone who thinks that one is  suppose to keep their mouth closed on their testimony. You never know your testimony saves lives. For many they think they are the only ones who went through but you show up and show them that with God you can get out of it. That is encouraging. My coworker said oh they don't need church they need meds. Jesus I wanted to strangle her but  God saved her this morning. Lord thank you for being good only like you can.


----------



## Laela

Sharing.....


A strong woman works out everyday to keep her body in shape,
but a woman of strength kneels in prayer to keep her soul in shape. 

A strong woman isn't afraid of anything,
but a woman of strength shows courage in the midst of fear. 

A strong woman won't let anyone get the best of her,
but a woman of strength gives the best of her to everyone. 

A strong woman walks sure footedly,
but a woman of strength knows God will catch her when she falls. 

A strong woman wears the look of confidence on her face,
but a woman of strength wears grace. 

A strong woman has faith that she is strong enough for the journey,
but a woman of strength has faith that it is in the journey that she will become strong.


----------



## LoveisYou

It's so easy for us to forget where we were or are coming from
before pointing the finger at someone else
we should pray for them and have some compassion
Without God where would we be?
pray for their salvation
pointing the finger, criticizing, and forgetting where God brought us from 
doesn't help at all
Where would any of us be without Him?
____________________________________________________

needed to remember the above
the answer to the last question?
I don't even want to know where


----------



## LoveisYou

I think this woman was incredibly brave to share her story and testimony of redemption. You never know who's reading this forum and who may need to read this story so I'm posting the link here:

http://goodwomenproject.com/pregnancy/my-abortion-story


----------



## Nice & Wavy

It's so good to KNOW the Savior! 

I have joy because I know the truth and the truth has set me free.  The one and only truth is this: JESUS CHRIST IS LORD OVER ALL!!!

Hallelujah, thank you Jesus!!!


----------



## Laela

I've learned:
Never allow the devil to make you so mad that he gets the best of you. It's not a good place to be.
#SpiritLed


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Laela said:


> I've learned:
> Never allow the devil to make you so mad that he gets the best of you. It's not a good place to be.
> #SpiritLed



I'm working on this...

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Laela

That's for ALL of us, sis. Not pointing fingers. Embracing the Spirit of Grace makes us unoffendable 






MrsHaseeb said:


> I'm working on this...
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> I've learned:
> Never allow the devil to make you so mad that he gets the best of you. It's not a good place to be.
> #SpiritLed


I've asked God to change my heart and He is doing a work on me for sure.  What He has said to me that resonates in my spirit continually is this: DON'T OWN SOMETHING THAT DOESN'T BELONG TO YOU!  So, I must heed to that Word because it will save me from allowing the enemy to get the best of me.  

Learning to chew the meat....and spit the bones far from me!!!

Great word, sis!!!


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Laela said:


> That's for ALL of us, sis. Not pointing fingers. Embracing the Spirit of Grace makes us unoffendable



I didn't think it was directed at me. I just know its truth and I'm working on not giving place to the devil.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Need a hug today but will take that energy and focus it outward and pour into someone today. I will enjoy this season of life as it's needed. The coworker who was so unable to see the sense of testimonies in church got it today. It didn't matter if she didn't but I know for me the devil wants me to stay quite about the real of the real with me. But I can't. I thank Jesus for a new chance. Lord knows I'm ratchet at times but he sent his son to take care of me.


----------



## stephluv

Livingmylifetothefullest said:


> Been reading about the Daniel Fast in another thread for awhile now and I've finally decided to do it starting next week.


 

@Livingmylifetothefullest- Yay! There are some great posts about the fast on here That helped me out when I did it last mth...it was great!



GoddessMaker said:


> Need a hug today but will take that energy and focus it outward and pour into someone today. I will enjoy this season of life as it's needed. The coworker who was so unable to see the sense of testimonies in church got it today. It didn't matter if she didn't but I know for me the devil wants me to stay quite about the real of the real with me. But I can't. I thank Jesus for a new chance. Lord knows I'm ratchet at times but he sent his son to take care of me.


 
GoddessMaker- Keep pushing and striving I've been noticing your positive changes and dont worry its not going un-noticed sweetheart!!


----------



## Laela

Pray for those who go against Grace. 
GRACE will purify the world....it cannot be separated from Faith. Healing flows within the Body of Christ when Grace is exalted. Don't let anyone let you think you must _qualify _to pray for others, because it's in praying for others you set in motion your own miracles. Righteousness by faith, not performance. If you have it all together and are fully obedient, healing cannot flow from you. Grace is so powerful that no man or sin can defile Her. It wasn't until Abraham prayed for those who went against Grace (Abimelech) that they were healed/ Gen 20:14-18.

It wasn't until after Job prayed for others did the Lord restore all:

*Job 42:10*
New International Version (NIV)
_After Job had prayed for his friends, the Lord restored his fortunes and gave him twice as much as he had before._ 

The day that Grace is given her rightful place of honor, the way the Church honors faith, that is the day that healing will flow...


- (a word from Joseph Prince)


----------



## HeChangedMyName

Laela said:


> Pray for those who go against Grace.
> GRACE will purify the world....it cannot be separated from Faith. Healing flows within the Body of Christ when Grace is exalted. Don't let anyone let you think you must _qualify _to pray for others, because it's in praying for others you set in motion your own miracles. Righteousness by faith, not performance. If you have it all together and are fully obedient, healing cannot flow from you. Grace is so powerful that no man or sin can defile Her. It wasn't until Abraham prayed for those who went against Grace (Abimelech) that they were healed/ Gen 20:14-18.
> 
> It wasn't until after Job prayed for others did the Lord restore all:
> 
> *Job 42:10*
> New International Version (NIV)
> _After Job had prayed for his friends, the Lord restored his fortunes and gave him twice as much as he had before._
> 
> The day that Grace is given her rightful place of honor, the way the Church honors faith, that is the day that healing will flow...
> 
> 
> - (a word from Joseph Prince)



This is for me!  I'm claiming it.  This post absolutely moved me.  Wow.  His grace is sufficient.  btw:i love joseph prince,  dvr his messages


----------



## Leigh

1 Cor 3:6 

I have planted, Apollos watered; but God gave the increase. 7 So then neither is he that planteth any thing, neither he that watereth; but God that giveth the increase. 8 Now he that planteth and he that watereth are one: and every man shall receive his own reward according to his own labour.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Alright now lurkers I never see past 5 ppl in here. Let us fellowship together and pray.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Is the Christian Forum public?  I was under the impression that it's a private forum.

Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

AtlantaJJ no the Christian Forum is public. That's how I signed up actually.


----------



## Laela

It's a good word indeed.. I so enjoyed listening during breakfast with DH this morning...started the day off right, ready for anything!

Stay blessed~



HeChangedMyName said:


> This is for me!  I'm claiming it.  This post absolutely moved me.  Wow.  His grace is sufficient.  btw:i love joseph prince,  dvr his messages


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Laela said:


> Pray for those who go against Grace.
> GRACE will purify the world....it cannot be separated from Faith. Healing flows within the Body of Christ when Grace is exalted. Don't let anyone let you think you must _qualify _to pray for others, because it's in praying for others you set in motion your own miracles. Righteousness by faith, not performance. If you have it all together and are fully obedient, healing cannot flow from you. Grace is so powerful that no man or sin can defile Her. It wasn't until Abraham prayed for those who went against Grace (Abimelech) that they were healed/ Gen 20:14-18.
> 
> It wasn't until after Job prayed for others did the Lord restore all:
> 
> *Job 42:10*
> New International Version (NIV)
> _After Job had prayed for his friends, the Lord restored his fortunes and gave him twice as much as he had before._
> 
> The day that Grace is given her rightful place of honor, the way the Church honors faith, that is the day that healing will flow...
> 
> 
> - (a word from Joseph Prince)



Such a timely message. This confirms what God has been showing me/telling me during my prayer times. Thank you, Laela!


----------



## DreamLife

Everything is kind of unraveling at the seams. The beginning of the year for the last few years have always been rough and disappointing because I want to start fresh but there has been so much chaos with family, relationships and work. Well here I am again. It's just kind of hard to trust because I don't see a change in my situation and I'm reminded of that with every new year even though I try to be hopeful and excited for a fresh start.  So many things, don't even know where to start with prayer.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

DreamLife said:


> Everything is kind of unraveling at the seams. The beginning of the year for the last few years have always been rough and disappointing because I want to start fresh but there has been so much chaos with family, relationships and work. Well here I am again. It's just kind of hard to trust because I don't see a change in my situation and I'm reminded of that with every new year even though I try to be hopeful and excited for a fresh start.  So many things, don't even know where to start with prayer.



DreamLife Start studying the Word and work on finding ways to focus on Abba Father...(I read the Bible daily, listen to Christian music, read daily devotionals, listen to Dr. Stanley in my car, etc for example) ...and take your focus off your circumstances. This may not make sense right now but just do it and watch situations begin to move and change without your intervention. 
You don't have to worry or fret, (let not your heart be troubled) but instead turn to Abba Father and let Him work these things out for your benefit. 


> Psalm 37:4 - New American Standard Bible (NASB)
> 4 Delight yourself in the Lord;
> And He will give you the desires of your heart


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Praise God!  I was sitting at my desk at 7:20 am. I used to say I am not a morning person. I know better than to make those sorts of declarations now. I know that I am what ever God wills me to be. I actually feel good, I can feel the grace I am receiving now and I thank Abba for helping me


----------



## Laela

You're more than welcomed, sis....   I'm glad to hear that!  

Enjoy your day!



Blackpearl1993 said:


> Such a timely message. This confirms what God has been showing me/telling me during my prayer times. Thank you, Laela!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God hit me with a really not pretty dream more like nightmare this morning. It really woke me up. It pushed me to pray for certain folks because of the lifestyle they lead. I wondered why I can't be real close to certain friends and it's because of the life. I sometimes become perplexed like how can you sit there and sing gosepl in the gay club? I mean really singing and I'm like how is this so? Not in a judgemental way but in the manner that when you really meditate on the word you can't help but be changed. 

Reading my book last night it made me want to throw it in the trash. It hit some very hard spots. Thank you Lord for meds and God right now. To see what unforgiveness to self really is was brutal but it's what it is. One can either grow or not. I chose growth.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Ok someone talk to me. I'm going to try Lent. I have never done this before. I think I have been truly in the dark about my walk and knowledge. I know things but there is such a great deal I don't in regards to God and all the traditions and history. The more I'm digging the more I'm finding I feel dumb and so like how didn't I know this? I grew up in church like forever how is it I was never taught this? But I won't dwell on this I will grow with my knowledge and keep moving.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

GoddessMaker said:


> Ok someone talk to me. I'm going to try Lent. I have never done this before. I think I have been truly in the dark about my walk and knowledge. I know things but there is such a great deal I don't in regards to God and all the traditions and history. The more I'm digging the more I'm finding I feel dumb and so like how didn't I know this? I grew up in church like forever how is it I was never taught this? But I won't dwell on this I will grow with my knowledge and keep moving.



GoddessMaker
Rsgal just posted a thread about Lent in this forum (link below)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=673159


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

AtlantaJJ I saw that. I wanted more interaction since when I read her post no one else had posted. I need more for some reason.


----------



## Pooks

Such a precious gift my Father's given to me...  Baby Aria (Shimmie) was born last Friday. We are both well thanks be to God. Thank you ladies that prayed for me and my little one, God bless you! 

(L&D story and pic of bubba is in the Preg & Motherhood Forum)


----------



## Nice & Wavy

---------------


----------



## Shimmie

Pooks said:


> Such a precious gift my Father's given to me...  Baby Aria (Shimmie) was born last Friday. We are both well thanks be to God. Thank you ladies that prayed for me and my little one, God bless you!
> 
> (L&D story and pic of bubba is in the Preg & Motherhood Forum)



Pooks....

   I'm so happy for you.  For you, hubby and your precious babygirl, Aria.   I MUST tell you something.   It will make you smile for sure.  Your baby's name is almost the very same as mine.   Truly!  

I remember up thread when I asked what your baby's name and you were wisely keeping it a secret.   I'm so glad you didn't share it at that time.   It makes it all the more special.  

PM is on the way...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*Often,  the flawed reality that initially angered me about my church or city,  that fallen place was the place where God desired I become Christlike.   Upon seeing the need, my flesh reacts with criticism.  But if I repent  of just finding fault – if I pray and submit myself to Christ’s heart – I  soon discover there are many ways for me to participate in redeeming  this situation, all of which facilitate my spiritual growth. Indeed,  by  approaching the area of need with Christ’s redemptive heart, the  “flawed reality” I initially criticized ultimately became the land of my  anointing.*

By: Pastor Francis Frangipane
​


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Pooks said:


> Such a precious gift my Father's given to me...  Baby Aria (@Shimmie) was born last Friday. We are both well thanks be to God. Thank you ladies that prayed for me and my little one, God bless you!
> 
> (L&D story and pic of bubba is in the Preg & Motherhood Forum)


Oh I am so happy for you!  Congratulations to you and your family!  Truly God is good to you!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> @Pooks....
> 
> I'm so happy for you.  For you, hubby and your precious babygirl, Aria.   I MUST tell you something.   It will make you smile for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Your baby's name is almost the very same as mine. *
> 
> 
> 
> Truly!
> 
> I remember up thread when I asked what your baby's name and you were wisely keeping it a secret.   I'm so glad you didn't share it at that time.   It makes it all the more special.
> 
> PM is on the way...
Click to expand...

It sure is...that's awesome!


----------



## LucieLoo12

If Jesus walked around today on earth He would be hated by the same people who hated him back then....the church world...


----------



## AtlantaJJ

GoddessMaker said:


> AtlantaJJ I saw that. I wanted more interaction since when I read her post no one else had posted. I need more for some reason.



GoddessMaker Good morning,  I posted some info from our church bulletin in the Lenten thread. I will also post some general info about my experience with Lent in that thread.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Pooks said:


> Such a precious gift my Father's given to me...  Baby Aria (Shimmie) was born last Friday. We are both well thanks be to God. Thank you ladies that prayed for me and my little one, God bless you!
> 
> (L&D story and pic of bubba is in the Preg & Motherhood Forum)



Congratulations!!  Blessings to you and your family!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Good morning AtlantaJJ thank you for posting info. Info is power. 

I went to recovery last night and when they asked for prayer concerns I had to voice mines in regards to a horrid dream I had night before. It was like Satan had kidnapped a young boy and sexually abused him. It scared the living day lights out of me in my sleep. My friend at the group was like be careful since you have just been baptized you could have demonic spirits. That scares me even more. I slept great last night but I prayed before bed that my mind and heart be watched. The more I learn about God and this walk the more hooked I become.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

GoddessMaker said:


> Good morning AtlantaJJ thank you for posting info. Info is power.
> 
> I went to recovery last night and when they asked for prayer concerns I had to voice mines in regards to a horrid dream I had night before. It was like Satan had kidnapped a young boy and sexually abused him. It scared the living day lights out of me in my sleep. My friend at the group was like be careful since you have just been baptized you could have demonic spirits. That scares me even more. I slept great last night but I prayed before bed that my mind and heart be watched. The more I learn about God and this walk the more hooked I become.



I pray a hedge of protection around your heart, soul and mind. Just thank Abba Father for His never ending protection. You belong to God now, just continue to seek Him with all your heart, mind and strength. READ THE WORD!! Ask they Holy Spirit to lead you to all Truth.  We need to run to Abba when thing go wrong, He has all your answers.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Having Eyes for One
TGIF Today God Is First Volume 1, by Os Hillman
02-14-2013
*"Then they were willing to take Him into the boat, and immediately the boat reached the shore where they were heading." - John 6:21

The disciples were traveling across the lake to Capernaum when a strong wind arose and the waters grew rough. Suddenly they saw a figure on the water, and they were terrified until Jesus called out to them and identified Himself.

Isn't that the first thing we do when unexpected calamities or even something that we have never experienced before comes into our life? We panic until we can see that God is behind these events in our lives. In Romans, Paul tells us that, "from Him and through Him and to Him are all things. To Him be the glory forever! Amen" (Rom. 11:36). God has an eternal filter in which nothing can touch us unless He permits it. Even satan must have permission to touch us. And God may even use satan for His own ends, as in the case of Job.

God shows us a second principle in this story. The Scriptures say when the disciples were willing to take Jesus into the boat, they reached the shore where they were heading.

I was faced with some very difficult circumstances in my business. I had no income for some time, and I saw no immediate remedy to the situation. The circumstances created fear in my heart. The anxiety began to grow until, one day after my evening prayer walk, the Lord said, "How long do you want to keep your eyes on the circumstances instead of Me? Do you think I have brought you this far to throw you into the water?" The truth was that I was halfway in already because my eyes were looking at the "big waves" surrounding my boat. One night, in a support group for divorced men, the leader asked each of us to keep our eyes on two men who were going to walk from the room. One man represented Jesus, the other, our circumstances. "Now, I want you to keep your eyes on both people," he said. The men stood up and began walking across the room in opposite directions. It was impossible to keep looking at each of them at the same time. So we had to choose which we would focus on.

The lesson was clear. We could not keep our eyes on Jesus and our circumstance at the same time. *

Praise God that He is powerful enough to walk on water, heal us, meet our needs with abundance and the list goes on and on. We are truly blessed when we depend on Him and walk in His ways. Be not deceived, dear sisters, by the world and its faulty "solutions" for life's storms.


----------



## Laela

Pooks.... congratulations to you and DH on your beautiful daughter, Aria. God is good!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

_*"For you created my inmost being; you knit me together in my mother's  womb. I praise you because I am fearfully and wonderfully made; your  works are wonderful, I know that full well."*_ Psalm 139: 13-14​


----------



## loolalooh

Pooks said:


> Such a precious gift my Father's given to me...  Baby Aria (Shimmie) was born last Friday. We are both well thanks be to God. Thank you ladies that prayed for me and my little one, God bless you!
> 
> (L&D story and pic of bubba is in the Preg & Motherhood Forum)



Pooks!!!  I'm so happpy for you as I've been following your story from the start.  Congratulations, lady!!


----------



## Nice Lady

Inadvertently, people can be caught red-handed and have been. Their words always betray them, literally. When they are caught doing bad stuff, we hope it changes because as we have more years on Earth, we know where it leads--life never lets things blow over even with grace. 

We hope a light bulb goes off!


----------



## Nice Lady

Pooks said:


> Such a precious gift my Father's given to me...  Baby Aria (@Shimmie) was born last Friday. We are both well thanks be to God. Thank you ladies that prayed for me and my little one, God bless you!
> 
> (L&D story and pic of bubba is in the Preg & Motherhood Forum)


 
Congratulations, on your baby! I am so happy that God blessed you with the assignment of being a mother. I know that baby will be raised with strong morals, values and loved to the max.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

All I can do right now is sing Jesus Loves Me right now. Everyone is booed up my coworker husband came brought rose then took her out for lunch. Will I ever have anyone who loves me in the physical Lord? I know no one will ever love me like you God but there another thing in the physical. Not the sexual just to be noticed and wanted. These are the times where being gone for good are so strong but I will cling to your Word and how you gave your Son God and that Jesus understands my desire and pain in my heart right now. Jesus loves me because the Bible tells me so.


----------



## Laela

*2 Peter 1:5-7* 
_For this very reason, make every effort to supplement your faith with virtue, and virtue with knowledge, and knowledge with self-control, and self-control with steadfastness, and steadfastness with godliness, and godliness with brotherly affection, and brotherly affection with love._

I'm glad that God's righteousness is a Gift and not a work of the flesh. We are able to persevere to the end because God, who is Love, lives in us.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

We will never know the depths of God's love and mercy. I don't deserve it but I'm certainly grateful.


----------



## LoveisYou

Praise God Pooks, so happy for you and your hubby!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I know this may sound crazy but since my baptism I haven't wanted to put on my wig. All week I have been tugging at it. Now I feel free that Im at home and off tomorrow. I don't know what Im going to do since what lies beneath isn't pretty. I guess for me my wig was protection and a mask. Now after the baptism I don't want to wear the mask anymore. I feel so open right now it's scary.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Hebrews 12:5-8 KJV
And ye have forgotten the exhortation which speaketh unto you as unto children, My son, despise not thou the chastening of the Lord, nor faint when thou art rebuked of him: [6] For whom the Lord loveth he chasteneth, and scourgeth every son whom he receiveth. [7] If ye endure chastening, God dealeth with you as with sons; for what son is he whom the father chasteneth not? [8] But if ye be without chastisement, whereof all are partakers, then are ye bastards, and not sons.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Leigh

1 Cor 3:13


13 Every man's work shall be made manifest: for the day shall declare it, because it shall be revealed by fire; and the fire shall try every man's work of what sort it is. 14 If any man's work abide which he hath built thereupon, he shall receive a reward. 15 If any man's work shall be burned, he shall suffer loss: but he himself shall be saved; yet so as by fire.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm so grateful. I started working an early schedule this week. I thought it would be difficult, but instead I have been feeling alert,  happy, and super peaceful, praise GOD! He is so loving, He cares about the details of our lives. Thank You Abba!!


----------



## Shimmie

Leigh said:


> 1 Cor 3:13
> 
> 
> 13 Every man's work shall be made manifest: for the day shall declare it, because it shall be revealed by fire; and the fire shall try every man's work of what sort it is. 14 If any man's work abide which he hath built thereupon, he shall receive a reward. 15 If any man's work shall be burned, he shall suffer loss: but he himself shall be saved; yet so as by fire.



Leigh...

What an AWESOME on time Word!   

I was debating logging onto the forum tonight, as it has been so hectic and busy at work these past several weeks.  I've been working a little later than usual and getting home later and I've been very, very tired.     

Leigh, look what just happened.    I was just praying that God would bring forth the truth in a work situation (because of someone who has been lying and not taking their share of responsibility in a situation).   I was asking God to give them no rest, to press the heaviest conviction upon them, until they admit their wrong doing and confess the truth and admitting their wrong doing.  To give them no peace.  None.

I was asking God for them to be fully exposed and there'd be no way out for them to deny their wrong doing; that they'd be caught in their lies and those adversely affected would be fully vindicated.  

As I was looking through my emails. I noticed the link from the Christian Random Thoughts and when I clicked on the link, it was your post with your scripture above.... an echo of my exact prayer.  

All I can do is praise God for His loving mercies and for even more, I thank God for you and your sensitivity and obedience to the Holy Spirit. 

Thank you, Precious Leigh... God has used you in a way which you will never know how much you are appreciated.   God always gives His Word for every situation and keeps it. 

I wish you more love and blessings, and all of your prayers answered... our precious Leigh.  

Love, 

Shimmie


----------



## Leigh

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Leigh...
> 
> What an AWESOME on time Word!
> 
> I was debating logging onto the forum tonight, as it has been so hectic and busy at work these past several weeks.  I've been working a little later than usual and getting home later and I've been very, very tired.
> 
> Leigh, look what just happened.    I was just praying that God would bring forth the truth in a work situation (because of someone who has been lying and not taking their share of responsibility in a situation).   I was asking God to give them no rest, to press the heaviest conviction upon them, until they admit their wrong doing and confess the truth and admitting their wrong doing.  To give them no peace.  None.
> 
> I was asking God for them to be fully exposed and there'd be no way out for them to deny their wrong doing; that they'd be caught in their lies and those adversely affected would be fully vindicated.
> 
> As I was looking through my emails. I noticed the link from the Christian Random Thoughts and when I clicked on the link, it was your post with your scripture above.... an echo of my exact prayer.
> 
> All I can do is praise God for His loving mercies and for even more, I thank God for you and your sensitivity and obedience to the Holy Spirit.
> 
> Thank you, Precious Leigh... God has used you in a way which you will never know how much you are appreciated.   God always gives His Word for every situation and keeps it.
> 
> I wish you more love and blessings, and all of your prayers answered... our precious Leigh.
> 
> Love,
> 
> Shimmie



Awe thank you Shimmie!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Conviction is real. I went out tonight and couldn't really enjoy myself at all. I felt so out of place because I can't dance the way the music would flow. I left mad early because I couldn't get comfy at all. I guess those waters really did wash away the old and left the new. I just want to cuddle up with my redemption book and pray. I'm going through alot right now and that's all I can do.


----------



## Laela

*"Never doubt in the valley what you'd heard on the mountaintop"*


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I wish we had more dialogue here. I know there are some strong sisters here in God. I miss Iwanthealthy67. The process of being cleansed isn't easy. I'm fully awake now and it feels so new. I love the body of Christ. Not just my church folks. I am however loving that I can be open and others are open and it's not seen as being weak or not being holy. I have never seen men so sold for Christ nor have I seen them open enough to cry on the stage. I'm getting comfortable in my season and where I have been placed. A season isn't a life time.


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> "Never doubt in the valley what you'd heard on the mountaintop"



 

Dear Lord!  I love this!  

Thank you Laela.    You never fail to put Holy Jolt in my spirit.  

Are you hearing me, precious sister?   I mean it!


----------



## Shimmie

Leigh said:


> 1 Cor 3:13
> 
> 
> 13 Every man's work shall be made manifest: for the day shall declare it, because it shall be revealed by fire; and the fire shall try every man's work of what sort it is. 14 If any man's work abide which he hath built thereupon, he shall receive a reward. 15 If any man's work shall be burned, he shall suffer loss: but he himself shall be saved; yet so as by fire.



Lord, I love this scripture... it's timing, so 'on' time!  

I had to come back to read it again...double impact! 

Thanks again, Precious Leigh.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> _*"For you created my inmost being; you knit me together in my mother's  womb. I praise you because I am fearfully and wonderfully made; your  works are wonderful, I know that full well."*_ Psalm 139: 13-14​



Precious Wavy:  

Such a precious Beauty of Life ... the sweet baby in your picture.  

Thank you for placing such warmth of God's life and love in my heart.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

The Holy Spirit is really doing a great work in my life right now. I am so grateful!!


----------



## Dee_33

What does seeking God mean to you?  I feel like I need to do more than reading the Bible and attending church services.  I feel like I'm missing that closeness with God that I can only have when I truly surrender to him and his will.  It's like I can't feel him and I know he's there, I miss that feeling but I'll keep pushing and studying his word until I feel him once again.


----------



## Avidprayer

This has been on my heart since yesterday... Hard work is unavoidable. In order to fulfill our call, and the vision that God has for our lives we must work hard. If I'm going to be independent I can't be lazy, I can't remain inconsistent..... I have to work diligently to go where I'm supposed to.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

GoddessMaker said:


> I wish we had more dialogue here. I know there are some strong sisters here in God. I miss Iwanthealthy67. The process of being cleansed isn't easy. I'm fully awake now and it feels so new. I love the body of Christ. Not just my church folks. I am however loving that I can be open and others are open and it's not seen as being weak or not being holy. I have never seen men so sold for Christ nor have I seen them open enough to cry on the stage. I'm getting comfortable in my season and where I have been placed. A season isn't a life time.


GoddessMaker
 You might as well start studying Scriptures on obedience and get yourself right in the middle of Abba Father's will. He will not except anything less, thankfully for our sake!  
Abba Father is merciful, kind and patient, however He is not allowing me to have any comfort what-so-ever keeping one foot in the world, and the other foot in His Kingdom. This is not a comfortable place to be.at.all.  I'm working on obedience, getting better by the day.


----------



## Laela

I hear you.. lol.. well, that Jolt came straight from the pulpit this past Sunday and has been resonating with me, too, Shimmie. Praise God for His Word, which cannot be contained!






Shimmie said:


> Dear Lord!  I love this!
> 
> Thank you Laela.    You never fail to put Holy Jolt in my spirit.
> 
> Are you hearing me, precious sister?   I mean it!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I got a call today from one of my brothers in Christ. It was so awesome to me. I have never seen anyone go out of there way at a church to say hey your loved beloved and I'm praying for you. It was great to share and edify one another. God is great so great I can't even tell it if I tried. God is breaking me up from thinking if a person has money they have it all. He pretty much was like look I know out Dallas campus is pretty much rich White folks who look like they are perfect. But you just don't know the half. I have always felt like I had to do something great in order to be liked or chatted with. Now I really am seeing that is not the case. 

Jesus is love and I'm getting it. God sent his son to die for me and it's a gift of grace. A gift a I can't earn or deserve. I always feel like I have to earn love and it's great to know that if no one loves me God does seriously. Hope no one feelsl they are unloved. 

How would you live life you knew it really and knew God was right there the whole time?


----------



## Nice Lady

It's a sad day when you find out someone who doesn't want to be like God created them to be and wants to be in your shadow...literally. That's why it pays to be who you are...

When you discover that you so admired, love yourself so much even more so because there is someone trying to be a carbon copy of you even if it doesn't come across in a positive manner. Random thoughts, but one summation:


----------



## LoveisYou

Avidprayer said:


> This has been on my heart since yesterday... Hard work is unavoidable. In order to fulfill our call, and the vision that God has for our lives we must work hard. If I'm going to be independent I can't be lazy, I can't remain inconsistent..... I have to work diligently to go where I'm supposed to.



Nothing but the truth right here. That's why I strongly believe we must be in tune with what God wants us to do because when you are walking in your purpose the work is fulfilling


----------



## Laela

Matthew 23:12
_And whosoever shall exalt himself shall be *abased*; and he that shall humble himself shall be exalted._


It's truly a sad day when any of of us thinks they're the only one who can hear from God, that they_ feel the need _to constantly *debase *another. What is so positive about being so negative? Until you come to your own resolve, you'll be enslaved to your own bitterness. I'm not standing in your way...you are.

I'll continue to be more like Christ, He's the perfect example to follow. No one else.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Laela said:


> Matthew 23:12
> And whosoever shall exalt himself shall be abased; and he that shall humble himself shall be exalted.
> 
> It's truly a sad day when any of of us thinks they're the only one who can hear from God, that they feel the need to constantly debase another. What is so positive about being so negative? Until you come to your own resolve, you'll be enslaved to your own bitterness. I'm not standing in your way...you are.
> 
> I'll continue to be more like Christ, He's the perfect example to follow. No one else.



I love this Laela. To be a tad transparent, this was an area, although subtle, in my life that I got sharp rebuke for. God resists the proud. I'd rather his rebuke than his resistance any day.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## auparavant

GoddessMaker said:


> I got a call today from one of my brothers in Christ. It was so awesome to me. I have never seen anyone go out of there way at a church to say hey your loved beloved and I'm praying for you. It was great to share and edify one another. God is great so great I can't even tell it if I tried.




You seem to have found the perfect church!!!  I'm happy for you.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Laela said:


> Matthew 23:12
> _And whosoever shall exalt himself shall be *abased*; and he that shall humble himself shall be exalted._
> 
> 
> *It's truly a sad day when any of of us thinks they're the only one who can hear from God, that they feel the need to constantly debase another.* What is so positive about being so negative? Until you come to your own resolve, you'll be enslaved to your own bitterness. I'm not standing in your way...you are.
> 
> I'll continue to be more like Christ, He's the perfect example to follow. No one else.


 
The thanks button was not enough. Thank you.

I've been reading and studying the attitudes of the Pharisees and the bolded is exactly how they acted. This is what you call self-righteousness that turns people away rather than drawing them to God.


----------



## Nice Lady

God speaks to His children and we walk in love when we do the commandments of the Lord. So, in general, as His children, we have to be careful of people saying they hear from God and its false prophecies, convoluted mess, and wild daydreams.  The Pharisees and religious folk hold people to standards that they never fulfill or don't live out. We can't tell others to do something and we don't follow it! 

When God speaks, he speaks to you through your own language--it won't be via hearsay! It will be with specific instructions that yield results and to your destiny. He speaks through any dialect of any region. He's a global God. It is a glorious day when His Children Hear His Voice. Thank you Jesus! It brings freedom.


----------



## Laela

Staying focused on this Rhema Word.  



Laela said:


> *"Never doubt in the valley what you'd heard on the mountaintop"*


----------



## Laela

Girl, I've had to deal with my pride on that level as well... One thing I'm glad to know is His Word is a double-edged sword, that cuts and heals at once.  We can't be put to shame, because we trust the work He is doing in us. Good to see God at work in this thread.... 




MrsHaseeb said:


> I love this Laela. To be a tad transparent, this was an area, although subtle, in my life that I got sharp rebuke for. God resists the proud. I'd rather his rebuke than his resistance any day.
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## LoveisYou

Laela said:


> Matthew 23:12
> *And whosoever shall exalt himself shall be abased; and he that shall humble himself shall be exalted.
> 
> 
> It's truly a sad day when any of of us thinks they're the only one who can hear from God, that they feel the need to constantly debase another. What is so positive about being so negative? Until you come to your own resolve, you'll be enslaved to your own bitterness. I'm not standing in your way...you are.*
> 
> I'll continue to be more like Christ, He's the perfect example to follow. No one else.



Amen! I know someone who is extremely judgmental to the point that I sometimes wanted to ask her if she remembered where she was before Christ's love saved her......only to get convicted that *I* was guilty of the same because I was constantly judging this person instead of praying for her! I also have my areas of weakness and God still shows me mercy. There I was caught up in my pride. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I know I'm guilty of being a plank-eyed saint myself. 

I'm a work in progress


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord thank you for keeping my mind and heart last night. As I continue reading my book Redemption I am constantly being dealt with on all sides. Thankfully for a loving Father and doctors. Things I'm reading here grieves my heart. Why are we so hard on one another and why do we not edify each others. Our God if it's that one believes in God is great and there is no shame,lack,or ugliness about him. We are to be the image of Christ therefore we should have the same. Thankful and praying for the body of Christ. When one is hurt the whole body is hurt.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

My God is so awesome.  He love me. . . .little ole me, the sinner, saved only by grace.  He gives me favor.  He blesses me abundantly when I don't deserve it according to my works.  He is building my faith through tests that are building my testimony.  Jesus I thank you for believing in me.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Thank God that his love never fails,never gives up and doesn't run out on me. This is from a song. I would sing but God said to make a joyful noise. About to venture in a new season at church by going through AA for sinners. This may cause some post. Pray I can go through as the devil certainly wants me to remain in bondage to pride,pain,and abnormal behavior. The devil wants me to remain in constant warfare with God and the gospel.


----------



## LoveisYou

Ever had a moment where you are in awe if Christ not because of anything He has done but because of who He is?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> *2 Peter 1:5-7*
> _For this very reason, make every effort to supplement your faith with virtue, and virtue with knowledge, and knowledge with self-control, and self-control with steadfastness, and steadfastness with godliness, and godliness with brotherly affection, and brotherly affection with love._
> 
> I'm glad that God's righteousness is a Gift and not a work of the flesh. We are able to persevere to the end because God, who is Love, lives in us.


Yes, yes, yes!!!



Laela said:


> *"Never doubt in the valley what you'd heard on the mountaintop"*


 



Shimmie said:


> Precious Wavy:
> 
> Such a precious Beauty of Life ... the sweet baby in your picture.
> 
> Thank you for placing such warmth of God's life and love in my heart.


You are more than welcome, sis 



Laela said:


> Matthew 23:12
> _And whosoever shall exalt himself shall be *abased*; and he that shall humble himself shall be exalted._
> 
> 
> It's truly a sad day when any of of us thinks they're the only one who can hear from God, that they_ feel the need _to constantly *debase *another. What is so positive about being so negative? Until you come to your own resolve, you'll be enslaved to your own bitterness. I'm not standing in your way...you are.
> 
> I'll continue to be more like Christ, He's the perfect example to follow. No one else.


Love you my friend!  



Laela said:


> Staying focused on this Rhema Word.


Amen, sis...love ya!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

"Repent, for the Kingdom of Heaven is at hand!"

Matt 3:2


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

so happy to read that all IS well, Amen

congratulations and may the peace of God rest on you and your family always.




Pooks said:


> Such a precious gift my Father's given to me...  Baby Aria (@Shimmie) was born last Friday. We are both well thanks be to God. Thank you ladies that prayed for me and my little one, God bless you!
> 
> (L&D story and pic of bubba is in the Preg & Motherhood Forum)


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Iwanthealthyhair67 no more vacations for you. I have missed you around these parts.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

GoddessMaker, lol not a vacation a fast, but trust me you were on my heart and in my prayers ...it's good to be back, I missed you too.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord what else is wrong with me? You have pulled up idols,now pride,what else? Everything feels so heavy. I have to really make sure I'm not feeling condemned because I know that isn't of God period.

Also I read some articles and I just don't feel any relation to them. Some sound so sappy or overkill. Not everything is outlawed. But I know for some certain things brings things out. Please pray for me while I go through as I will continue to pray for the body here.


----------



## Laela

I know what it is to be in need, and I know what it is to have plenty. I have learned the secret of being content in any and every situation, whether well fed or hungry, whether living in plenty or in want. I can do everything through him who gives me strength. 
– *Philippians 4:12-13*

Amein~


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Alright PastorLaela. Why you have to put that verse out there. Let me get the organ started and usher plates going. That's a verse I really studied while being unemployed.


----------



## Nice Lady

Put on your new nature, created to be like God—truly righteous and holy. Ephesians 5:24[/B]


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Laela said:


> I know what it is to be in need, and I know what it is to have plenty. I have learned the secret of being content in any and every situation, whether well fed or hungry, whether living in plenty or in want. I can do everything through him who gives me strength.
> – Philippians 4:12-13
> 
> Amein~



This word was for me and it was right on time... Literally.


----------



## Renewed1

Thank you Father.


----------



## LoveisYou

...................................


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

1 Peter 3:12 For the eyes of the Lord are on the righteous, And His ears are open to their prayers; But the face of the Lord is against those who do evil."


----------



## Laela

Amein~   It's funny you say this, GM, because that verse is what's on the cover of my checkbook...   thanks for the smile today... lol




GoddessMaker said:


> Alright PastorLaela. Why you have to put that verse out there. Let me get the organ started a*nd usher plates going*. That's a verse I really studied while being unemployed.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Galatians 5:19-21 - The Message (MSG)


> 19-21 It is obvious what kind of life develops out of trying to get your own way all the time: repetitive, loveless, cheap sex; a stinking accumulation of mental and emotional garbage; frenzied and joyless grabs for happiness; trinket gods; magic-show religion; paranoid loneliness; cutthroat competition; all-consuming-yet-never-satisfied wants; a brutal temper; an impotence to love or be loved; divided homes and divided lives; small-minded and lopsided pursuits; the vicious habit of depersonalizing everyone into a rival; uncontrolled and uncontrollable addictions; ugly parodies of community. I could go on.
> 
> This isn’t the first time I have warned you, you know. If you use your freedom this way, you will not inherit God’s kingdom.


This word is real and straight, no chaser! It sums up the way to not to live perfectly!  Looking back, I would have been well served to take this to heart when I was 14 years old. BUT better late than never Praise God!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

"For The Eyes of the Lord run to and fro throughout the whole earth to show Himself strong on behalf of those whose heart is loyal to Him."
2 Chronicles 16:9 NKJV


----------



## Laela

_The wind blows where it wills, and you hear the sound thereof, but can not tell from where it came, and where it goes: so is everyone that is born of the Spirit._ - *John 3:8*


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm tired physically and mentally. I need to learn to take in God's rest and to be ok with resting. I often times don't feel good to take a rest. It's not healthy at all.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

This Scripture was on my heart this morning:



> Matthew 11:28-30 - New Living Translation (NLT)
> 28 Then Jesus said, “Come to me, all of you who are weary and carry heavy burdens, and I will give you rest. 29 Take my yoke upon you. Let me teach you, because I am humble and gentle at heart, and you will find rest for your souls. 30 For my yoke is easy to bear, and the burden I give you is light.


----------



## auparavant

Drove by a church sign today and it read:

People who are cross-eyed have the best vision.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

AtlantaJJ Thank you for posting that scripture. I needed to read that right at this second. Love you sis!


----------



## Laela

wow....

http://blog.ihop.org/general/an-important-message-from-john-mulinde/


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Went to the Christian book store for tee shirts. It got like crazy packed. Since I had so much stuff from clearance and didn't know prices I wanted to go last and let lots of folks go head. This one person was left and I was like go ahead. He was like no you waited and was gracious to all those folks and we saw you in line before us, so we will wait no matter how long it takes. I never think being patient for others meant a thing but I guess it does. I just didn't want anyone to wait for the poor little black girl with a basket of clearance items trying to decide if I can buy the items. Lord your lessons are really getting me.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

GoddessMaker said:


> AtlantaJJ Thank you for posting that scripture. I needed to read that right at this second. Love you sis!



GoddessMaker You are so welcome! I need to read that today too!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

The devil isn't happy with me at all. He is attacking my mind and body right now majorly. I know at times it gets worst before it gets better. This is one of those times. I feel so much constant struggle within. Today I helped out at a outreach event and almost left. I just felt like the things I was taught growing up that whites don't like you and you are inferior to them were just capitalized on today. I lead up a group of 18 middle school girls. I thought they were going to stick their noses in the air and not listen. They did just the opposite. All the other people were just nice and didn't seem to even blink that I was black. Then I got home to find out my ac unit has been broken for the last week and that is why my light bill for one week was 300 and that a site I cancelled had charged me again. I am thankful it didn't make my credit card go over. 

Right now I feel this pressure to just stay at home and quit. Just quit going to recovery,quit going to home group,quit going to church,the gym,work and just check out. This scares me because I wonder how much more pressure will come. I will keep studying my word and praying and attempting to reach out to people while I go through this time.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

GoddessMaker said:


> The devil isn't happy with me at all. He is attacking my mind and body right now majorly. I know at times it gets worst before it gets better. This is one of those times. I feel so much constant struggle within. Today I helped out at a outreach event and almost left. I just felt like the things I was taught growing up that whites don't like you and you are inferior to them were just capitalized on today. I lead up a group of 18 middle school girls. I thought they were going to stick their noses in the air and not listen. They did just the opposite. All the other people were just nice and didn't seem to even blink that I was black. Then I got home to find out my ac unit has been broken for the last week and that is why my light bill for one week was 300 and that a site I cancelled had charged me again. I am thankful it didn't make my credit card go over.
> 
> Right now I feel this pressure to just stay at home and quit. Just quit going to recovery,quit going to home group,quit going to church,the gym,work and just check out. This scares me because I wonder how much more pressure will come. I will keep studying my word and praying and attempting to reach out to people while I go through this time.


I'm praying for you.  I bind that spirit of depression in the name of Jesus.  Lord father God release GoddessMaker from the grip of this spirit.  Release angels to give her peace and rest.  I am standing in the gap for you GoddessMaker . Lord God I know that you are able.  Thank you God for the release of your daughter and for the binding of the spirits trying to keep her from you.  In your son Jesus' name Amen


----------



## HeChangedMyName

double post


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God bless you HeChangedMyName! All I can do right now is pray and reach out. I know the devil wants me to remain quite and just suffer quietly. I know that everything is so new to me in my experiences. Just got to keep fighting.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Healing chills to the bone


----------



## Laela

It's good to stay encouraged by those who choose to speak LIFE to us, despite our circumstances.... 

Enjoying this lovely tune  today HOSANNA


----------



## sweetvi

Galatians 6:7-11
New International Version (NIV)
7*Do not be deceived: God cannot be mocked. A man reaps what he sows. 8*Whoever sows to please their flesh, from the flesh will reap destruction; whoever sows to please the Spirit, from the Spirit will reap eternal life. 9*Let us not become weary in doing good, for at the proper time we will reap a harvest if we do not give up. 10*Therefore, as we have opportunity, let us do good to all people, especially to those who belong to the family of believers.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

On the way to cycle class I was a bit flustered with folks who don't know how to signal on the freeway. I swear in a blink of a eye all I know I started screaming because someone had a accident in the next lane. I mean we were in traffic and boom. I cried and screamed because that could have been me now that section is going to be forever in my mind. Then I had calmed a bit and saw another much larger accident where many folks where on the side of the road pulled over to help. I was so shocked. I just kept grabbing at my cross on my next. God is in control. So many times we do things that could cause some major issues and it doesn't and that is God. Folks wake up and pay attention. Life can change in a instant.


----------



## Renewed1

No weapon formed against me shall prosper.  

I am at the end of the tunnel I see the light.  

But I am in perfect peace and trust in my Lord.  I will be the victor. 

Bye bye!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I really love my home group. We can be so honest with one another. The sermon today really challenged me to talk a step of faith and go deeper with people. We are called to action ladies. Prayer,empathy,and action. Be a solution to someones prayers in your life today. Someone having some problems and you can help help them. Stop waiting. God placed you there for such a thing. God your awesome and amazing. Let me get to my bible reading.


----------



## LoveisYou

There will be times when we will have to go through valleys before God takes us to the next level. Sometimes these valleys are there to humble us or build our character or test us or........keep your faith in the valley.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

CHECK YOUR WORK


I'm getting pretty good at math.That's because some days my grandson Duran and I have a little math session. He does his math problems, and I help him check them over. 


As I go over Duran's math, I notice that he understands how to do his problems. In fact, in some area's he's better at it than I am. But occasionally, despite knowing how to do the problem, he gets the wrong answer. He either gets a little sloppy in using the right formula or he doesn't check his answer carefully. 


Aren't we all a little like that in our Christian life? We have a good understanding of how to live the Christian life, but we get careless or lazy. We know better, but we fail.


For instance, we know we aren't supposed to gossip. But before we know it, we're roasting a fellow Christian. Or this:we know God wants us to keep our mind and heart pure, but we let down our guard and watch a TV program or movie we know is not edifying.


It's true, isn't it? We all get a little sloppy in how we live for God. Let's be more careful and pay closer attention to our Christian walk. Let's make sure we're doing quality work for our heavenly Father.




Lord, help me to apply Your Word, and move it from my head.
To actions that won't shame your Name but honor You instead.  






Scripture Text: Ephesians 5:15 - See that you walk circumspectly, not as fools but as wise.


----------



## Lissa0821

I so glad to have had the chance to walk with God so long that I can now embrace change.  I sense a major change in my life and there is a quite confidence that God is right in the middle of it.  As one assignment comes to an end, a new one will begin.  I will be used by God and he will give me the desires of my heart. 

I am truly blessed right now in this moment and I haven't even seen the end results yet, don't need to either.  I can just sense it is going to be good.......  Thank you Lord in advance.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

regional spirits are real..

This testimony is very powerful...



Laela said:


> wow....
> 
> http://blog.ihop.org/general/an-important-message-from-john-mulinde/


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Psalms 51

10 Create in me a pure heart, O God,
    and renew a steadfast spirit within me.
11 Do not cast me from your presence
    or take your Holy Spirit from me.
12 Restore to me the joy of your salvation
    and grant me a willing spirit, to sustain me


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

@Laela

Finally I'm more than half way through, it has taken me all day to listen to this (it's because I'm at work) ..This is heart wrenching...




http://blog.ihop.org/general/an-impo...-john-mulinde/


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I feel that tightness in my chest. It's anxiety. I know your Word says Lord not to be anixous about anything. I will pray and focus on the word. I feel utter devasted looking at my current situtation. But God. I will meditate on your word and on the teachings from my pastor. I will not go back to the darkness called Egypt.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Thank you Lord. When I feel down and out you send the body to uplift me. I am renewed by the body of Christ and just renewing of my mind from your Word.Just looking at the cross gives me a bit more drive to keep going.


----------



## Laela

Ain't it? Lord have mercy.....

Glad you was able to hear the whole thing.... God bless~



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Laela
> 
> Finally I'm more than half way through, it has taken me all day to listen to this (it's because I'm at work) ..This is heart wrenching...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blog.ihop.org/general/an-impo...-john-mulinde/


----------



## Renewed1

Dear Lord, please have my soon to be ex-manager give me my severance contract.  Please let him sign it and deliver it to the person that is suppose to process it.  I pray there are no issues or any more delays from any parties involved.

In Jesus name I pray.  Amen.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Laela said:


> Ain't it? Lord have mercy.....
> 
> Glad you was able to hear the whole thing.... God bless~


 

It's long but it worth it to listen...I think sometimes we think that we have it all together (this walk), but the word says He searches the heart and tries the reins He knows the darkness and dirt in there that needs to be cleaned out.  I've asked Him to show me as He did Pastor John.  A part of me is frightened of what He will reveal because I'll see it as He does but I so want to walk upright before him, nothing else matters.

Sorry for rambling but his testimony so moved me to search myself...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

So Tim Tebow changes his mind, I wonder why...


----------



## sweetvi

Iwanthealthyhair67

About what?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

sweetvi

http://www.examiner.com/article/tim-tebow-cancels-dallas-church-speaking-engagement

Tim Tebow cancels Dallas church speaking engagement
Tim TebowFebruary 22, 2013
By: Marie Anne St. JeanSubscribe 

Since cancelling his speaking engagement with the First Baptist Church of Dallas that was scheduled for April, New York Jets Quarterback Tim Tebow has tongues wagging again, both in support of his decision, and those who think it’s a copout and that he’s bowing to pressure. Speaking out on Twitter, Tebow had this to say about the cancellation in a series of tweets on Thursday, Feb. 21:

“While I was looking forward to sharing a message of hope and Christ's unconditional love with the faithful members of the historic First Baptist Church of Dallas in April, due to new information that has been brought to my attention, I have decided to cancel my upcoming appearance. I will continue to use the platform God has blessed me with to bring Faith, Hope and Love to all those needing a brighter day. Thank you for all of your love and support. God Bless!

Never giving a true reason for his decision to back out of his appearance in Dallas, it’s speculated that some of the bad press received by Pastor Robert Jeffress after comments about same-sex marriage could be a factor, and that Tebow doesn’t want his name hitched to that wagon.

First Baptist Church of Dallas has a large local congregation with an even bigger following through online media resources, and is noted for bringing in celebrated speakers and musicians. Tebow’s personal testimony would have joined the ranks of Christian author and psychiatrist Dr. James Dobson, author and televangelist Dr. David Jeremiah, and Christian recording artist Phil Wickham, all scheduled to appear in Dallas in April, 2013.

Although a public figure, shouldn’t Tebow be allowed to decide where he will and will not appear? The choices he makes should be between him and God.


----------



## Renewed1

Renewed1 said:


> Dear Lord, please have my soon to be ex-manager give me my severance contract.  Please let him sign it and deliver it to the person that is suppose to process it.  I pray there are no issues or any more delays from any parties involved.
> 
> In Jesus name I pray.  Amen.




I don't know who prayed.  (Thanks) But I got it and signed it....now please Lord let them process it without any issues.

Amen.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

So much is coming out about me that I want to cry. For the longest time I wondered why some people have peace and people like me don't. I wondered how some people are really transformed and seem to have this coolness about them even though they have gone through alot of negative things. 

I have really been reading alot of things lately all biblical focused. I believed that I was a unbeliever but actually it's more of doubt in regards to God. It still produces a harden heart and mind which makes it difficult for any type of healing or rest to occur. I have been running on fumes for too long and it's starting to show. I'm always tired and I never have rest. I feel like I'm being driven to the point I can't stop on my own. Like a virus that just duplicates non stop. 

I wondered for a long time how others seem to walk freely in love and aren't bound to this never ending ever pressing search for comfort. What I have been searching for will never be found in man but God alone. My doubts are human nature and I will have to stay ever aware of it. I  never feel God can't do something but it's if.  This desire to be something more and to not be looked down upon is so horrid. I don't feel comfy receiving love but desire it. I don't feel comfy asking to be near anyone so I suffer. I want to just stop but I can't. I stayed home today unable to move or function. I don't like that as I feel I could lose my job which would put my already high anxiety on edge.

I feel right now I'm on the edge either to be pushed off or pulled back. The more I uncover about God the more I'm like what's wrong with me? My anxiety which is a direct no no with God is a strong hold I want to be released from. It makes it hard to breathe,sleep,and work to efficiency. I find it's a stumbling block in the way of me being seen as a great catch romantically,being able to start my freelance business, and pursue better employment opportunities and even doing more for my church. 

I also was pondering the thought that I am failure. Doubt comes esp hard when things fail to go the way I desire them. I never see it as God failed but I failed. That could be partially a control issue but also a issue that I feel I was undeserving and didn't do enough. But I know that is irrational because no one honestly deserves anything because we are all ratchet sinners. It's a hard pill to swallow that maybe just maybe it wasn't in God's plan for me to be well off or be fit or to be many things I have pursued. I think part of my pursuit was I found comfort in these things the idea of being the great attractive black woman a far opposite of what I am today and growing up. I want to eliminate all that I was growing up and put on something better. 

Ok this is enough for now some might think something is wrong with me but these are the thoughts of a Christian mind.


----------



## LoveisYou

Lord You have always been my source of strength and peace
Right now I'm stressed and I can see it in my  behavior and my worry
but I need to remember it's either I pray or worry
I can't do both
so I choose to pray AND trust you
I need some R & R
sometimes I do too much and forget to replenish
no good


----------



## Nice & Wavy

------------------


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I want to done with the chains of bondage. Now knowing what they are I want to be free. I want to not give into things that aren't holy. I want to be great for God and God alone. Freedom Lord is what I desire. But I know I must trust you and you alone.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Go get this book. It will be just what you need to get your day together.


----------



## Laela

I love it when the lil ones praise and dance for God...in any culture.. they're always carefree. We can learn a lot from children!
{I tried to keep up but I almost passed out...  }

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZZmlO_DULI


----------



## JaneBond007

Farewell, I am saddened.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

GoddessMaker said:


> I want to done with the chains of bondage. Now knowing what they are I want to be free. I want to not give into things that aren't holy. I want to be great for God and God alone. Freedom Lord is what I desire. But I know I must trust you and you alone.



I so can identify with you .  I can't tell you what to do, but for me it took recognizing the fact that I was the problem.  It wasn't my past, it wasn't my trials and tests, it wasn't other people's cause and effect.  It was me.  A Christian friend of mine would get so fed up talking to me because she could see that I was a saved unbeliever.  She agreed that I knew the Word,  but I didn't believe it.  I wanted to.  I desired to, but I had doubt.  I questioned everything and molded it to me personally as if I was somehow exempt from the Holy Bible. She would always tell me that I was making up my own Gospel according to the experiences, life and knowledge of HeChangedMyName  and I thought she was just a big meanie.  lol  It hurt because it felt like my faith was being questioned.  She was trying to correct me.  Hurt feelings are gone and I'm grateful to her for being honest.  No one else did and no one else would have.  

Turns out she was right. One day I accepted it because the Lord told me the same thing.

This is how it would play out.  I'd have an issue and I would think that the Lord said one thing to me and it was STRONG.  So strong that it had to be God. . .right?  The thing was never negative or bad, but it was also never the best thing, the righteous thing.  well, then the second voice would come in with the righteous thing but I thought that was me, trying to overpower God.  I thought it was my goody two shoes self conscious trying to get me to trump God.  So basically I had mixed up God's voice with my own and I was doing opposite for years.

I started to pray and study and research  and study the Word for ways that I could know for sure God's voice, versus mine.  I blamed a lot on the devil.  I had him pegged for hemming me up.  When all along it was me.

Once I could hear God, His voice becomes more and more clear and I realize that what I was hearing before was just my "good" self.  I never tried to do anything bad, I just did things half arse(scuse my french, but thats what it was)  I was a lazy Christian.  I wanted to get in by my own means and on my own.  

God told me that he doesn't need my help and he says, he doesn't need yours either GoddessMaker.  You are trying to fix you and its not in your power.  You have to release the responsibility of undoing a lifetime.  Only God can do that, and he can do it in an instant.

There will be some things you will have to do out of shear obedience.  It wont feel good,  your pride will get hurt, you may even look like a fool, but you HAVE to follow God's Word to the T.  What I'm hearing the spirit say to you is FORGIVE.  Forgive whomever for whatever from whenever it happened and for how long ever.  you have to forgive.  it is not just a notion.  It is an action.  write it down.  everything that you haven't forgiven and say out loud that you forgive, ask God to help you forgive and take it away from you.  Forgiving is not forgetting.  its releasing the other party(ies) from the imaginary ability to undo the past.  Let it go.

You are binding your own self up sis.  You have to let go.  pm me, we can talk, I will pray with you, for you, stand in the gap for you when your arms are tired.  I will cry for you when you have no more tears.  I will go to the Lord dragging you by the arm if that is what it takes.  But you have to get out of your own way and let God move.  

It was God who told me to start tearing down my idols and honey!  life has changed tremendously. I am still tearing down idols and I feel "normal" now.  I feel like those other people who I wondered how  they functioned. 

I've had a lot in life.  It was a hard hand.  molestation, poverty, neglect, terrible relationships with men, crime, etc.  I mean I've been through it all either directly or witnessed it first hand with someone close to me.


----------



## Lissa0821

HeChangedMyName...  I almost jumped up and shouted right here at my desk at work.  That was straight from the throne of God....  Everything you wrote was meant for me.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

Lissa0821 said:


> HeChangedMyName...  I almost jumped up and shouted right here at my desk at work.  That was straight from the throne of God....  Everything you wrote was meant for me.


To God be the Glory because as I was typing I was like   TMI TMI TMI stop stop stop.  but I couldn't.  God has blessed us both.  

prime example and confirmation. lol  that is how it use to work except I would listen to my voice telling me to stop.  lol  God. Is. Up. To Something!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I feel everyone else including my abuser can be saved and fixed. But me I just don't know. I know by thinking that way it's contrary to God's word which states all things are possible through Christ Jesus. My attitude about my life and having peace and comfort is so indifferent. I'm trucking along but I lack motivation for me. I don't want to do anything for me I just don't. I think I clean up and try to look decent not for me but for others not to be alarmed. 

I was reading my Jesus Calling devotional this morning and want to guess what it was about? It was about judging not only the world but self. That it's not your job to judge. I'm hyper critical of self it's ridic. Seeing how much damage has been done makes me not even want to try. I wanted to throw that book away this morning but I was in a meeting. I just want to cry and I feel like there some pressure on me right now but no tears will come. I will not speak defeat as their is power of life and death in the tongue.


----------



## JaneBond007

Please call your doctor...you need psychological help and your primary physician can refer you.  I'd tell him exactly what you are telling us here.   Sometimes, problems are much bigger than ourselves and we need to be humble enough to tell another that we cannot handle it alone.  Help is there for you but you must take the first steps to go get it.  No one wants to see you threaten to harm yourself because we do care, sincerely.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Dr already knows about my stuff. I think this time it really is a battle of the spirit and not physical. It's control for me. If I can't handle then no one can help. I guess  God is nudging me to give up control. I'm mad that I can't solve my own issues fast enough. It's embarassing to have debt,to be overweight,to have a past,to not be married or have ideal. I guess that's why it's hard for me to even ask for someone to pray for me. If I can't do it why would I bother someone else. Death is my own power play that I can't do anymore. Time to really dig and let go all at the same time.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

GoddessMaker said:


> Dr already knows about my stuff. I think this time it really is a battle of the spirit and not physical. It's control for me. If I can't handle then no one can help. I guess  God is nudging me to give up control. I'm mad that I can't solve my own issues fast enough. It's embarassing to have debt,to be overweight,to have a past,to not be married or have ideal. I guess that's why it's hard for me to even ask for someone to pray for me. If I can't do it why would I bother someone else. Death is my own power play that I can't do anymore. Time to really dig and let go all at the same time.



control can be in Idol too. Tear it down. Brick by brick. don't sacrifice yourself to it. as a matter of fact I'm feeling a little bit bold. in the name of Jesus I'm over here binding up some things for you. now they won't go away until you actually let go.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

it is done I just went in before the Lord for you and I'm waiting on that testimony because I know it's going to be awesome.


----------



## JaneBond007

GoddessMaker said:


> Dr already knows about my stuff. I think this time it really is a battle of the spirit and not physical. It's control for me. If I can't handle then no one can help. I guess  God is nudging me to give up control. I'm mad that I can't solve my own issues fast enough. It's embarassing to have debt,to be overweight,to have a past,to not be married or have ideal. I guess that's why it's hard for me to even ask for someone to pray for me. If I can't do it why would I bother someone else. Death is my own power play that I can't do anymore. Time to really dig and let go all at the same time.



Spiritual with emotional and physical...totally possible and probable.  But that's when you need the expert help of your psychologist/psychiatrist or whoever's care you are under.  You're having a crisis so don't be embarrassed to call and get immediate care and help.  This is very serious, Goddessmaker.  Seek help.  Christ also provides others to help you...and that might come in the form of a doctor/counselor or other help.   Yes, do seek the spiritual remedy but you know it's beyond just that.  Be honest with yourself and not ashamed.  It's nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAZxn7_tMow&feature=youtube_gdata_player love this song


----------



## HeChangedMyName

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjL1tIG4YRQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Psalm 18
I love you, Lord, my strength.
2 The Lord is my rock, my fortress and my deliverer; my God is my rock, in whom I take refuge,
my shield* and the horn[c] of my salvation, my stronghold.

3 I called to the Lord, who is worthy of praise,
and I have been saved from my enemies.
4 The cords of death entangled me;
the torrents of destruction overwhelmed me.
5 The cords of the grave coiled around me;
the snares of death confronted me.

6 In my distress I called to the Lord;
I cried to my God for help.
From his temple he heard my voice;
my cry came before him, into his ears.
7 The earth trembled and quaked,
and the foundations of the mountains shook;
they trembled because he was angry.
8 Smoke rose from his nostrils;
consuming fire came from his mouth,
burning coals blazed out of it.
9 He parted the heavens and came down;
dark clouds were under his feet.
10 He mounted the cherubim and flew;
he soared on the wings of the wind.
11 He made darkness his covering, his canopy around him—
the dark rain clouds of the sky.
12 Out of the brightness of his presence clouds advanced,
with hailstones and bolts of lightning.
13 The Lord thundered from heaven;
the voice of the Most High resounded.[d]
14 He shot his arrows and scattered the enemy,
with great bolts of lightning he routed them.
15 The valleys of the sea were exposed
and the foundations of the earth laid bare
at your rebuke, Lord,
at the blast of breath from your nostrils.
16 He reached down from on high and took hold of me;
he drew me out of deep waters.
17 He rescued me from my powerful enemy,
from my foes, who were too strong for me.
18 They confronted me in the day of my disaster,
but the Lord was my support.
19 He brought me out into a spacious place;
he rescued me because he delighted in me.
20 The Lord has dealt with me according to my righteousness;
according to the cleanness of my hands he has rewarded me.
21 For I have kept the ways of the Lord;
I am not guilty of turning from my God.
22 All his laws are before me;
I have not turned away from his decrees.
23 I have been blameless before him
and have kept myself from sin.
24 The Lord has rewarded me according to my righteousness,
according to the cleanness of my hands in his sight.

25 To the faithful you show yourself faithful,
to the blameless you show yourself blameless,
26 to the pure you show yourself pure,
but to the devious you show yourself shrewd.
27 You save the humble
but bring low those whose eyes are haughty.
28 You, Lord, keep my lamp burning;
my God turns my darkness into light.
29 With your help I can advance against a troop[e];
with my God I can scale a wall.

30 As for God, his way is perfect:
The Lord’s word is flawless;
he shields all who take refuge in him.
31 For who is God besides the Lord?
And who is the Rock except our God?
32 It is God who arms me with strength
and keeps my way secure.
33 He makes my feet like the feet of a deer;
he causes me to stand on the heights.
34 He trains my hands for battle;
my arms can bend a bow of bronze.
35 You make your saving help my shield,
and your right hand sustains me;
your help has made me great.
36 You provide a broad path for my feet,
so that my ankles do not give way.
37 I pursued my enemies and overtook them;
I did not turn back till they were destroyed.
38 I crushed them so that they could not rise;
they fell beneath my feet.
39 You armed me with strength for battle;
you humbled my adversaries before me.
40 You made my enemies turn their backs in flight,
and I destroyed my foes.
41 They cried for help, but there was no one to save them—
to the Lord, but he did not answer.
42 I beat them as fine as windblown dust;
I trampled them[f] like mud in the streets.
43 You have delivered me from the attacks of the people;
you have made me the head of nations.
People I did not know now serve me,
44 foreigners cower before me;
as soon as they hear of me, they obey me.
45 They all lose heart;
they come trembling from their strongholds.
46 The Lord lives! Praise be to my Rock!
Exalted be God my Savior!
47 He is the God who avenges me,
who subdues nations under me,
48 who saves me from my enemies.
You exalted me above my foes;
from a violent man you rescued me.
49 Therefore I will praise you, Lord, among the nations;
I will sing the praises of your name.
50 He gives his king great victories;
he shows unfailing love to his anointed,
to David and to his descendants forever.


@GoddessMaker

When we read this in church last night I thought of you. God has given you power over that which you fight, depression and being double minded are also enemies...anything or anyone that is in opposition of God is in opposition of the Beleiver in God.

I know that one day you will be delivered and set totally free. I reserve my space on this board to SHOUT (literally) and WRITE HALLEJUAH's when you post your testimony.*


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I thank you all for praying. I feel like I make a bigger deal out of my failures and issues than is needed. I embarked on a recovery process at church which we were told might pull some major things out. I didn't believe it but I can see it. Last week it was my energy levels so low now it's feelings of the old me who died. I will press through and keep going 12 weeks from now I will be happy I did. I want to run but I have no place to run. It's either face it or not. I would rather face it.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

The devil keeps you oppressed and depressed by getting you to look to yourself and your failures. Jesus lifts you up and out of your troubles when you look to Him and His finished work for you.--Joseph Prince


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> sweetvi
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/tim-tebow-cancels-dallas-church-speaking-engagement
> 
> Tim Tebow cancels Dallas church speaking engagement
> Tim TebowFebruary 22, 2013
> By: Marie Anne St. JeanSubscribe
> 
> Since cancelling his speaking engagement with the First Baptist Church of Dallas that was scheduled for April, New York Jets Quarterback Tim Tebow has tongues wagging again, both in support of his decision, and those who think it’s a copout and that he’s bowing to pressure. Speaking out on Twitter, Tebow had this to say about the cancellation in a series of tweets on Thursday, Feb. 21:
> 
> “While I was looking forward to sharing a message of hope and Christ's unconditional love with the faithful members of the historic First Baptist Church of Dallas in April, due to new information that has been brought to my attention, I have decided to cancel my upcoming appearance. I will continue to use the platform God has blessed me with to bring Faith, Hope and Love to all those needing a brighter day. Thank you for all of your love and support. God Bless!
> 
> Never giving a true reason for his decision to back out of his appearance in Dallas, it’s speculated that some of the bad press received by Pastor Robert Jeffress after comments about same-sex marriage could be a factor, and that Tebow doesn’t want his name hitched to that wagon.
> 
> First Baptist Church of Dallas has a large local congregation with an even bigger following through online media resources, and is noted for bringing in celebrated speakers and musicians. Tebow’s personal testimony would have joined the ranks of Christian author and psychiatrist Dr. James Dobson, author and televangelist Dr. David Jeremiah, and Christian recording artist Phil Wickham, all scheduled to appear in Dallas in April, 2013.
> 
> Although a public figure, shouldn’t Tebow be allowed to decide where he will and will not appear? The choices he makes should be between him and God.



Thanks for sharing this 'Healthy Hair'   

Christians have to realize that God backs up those who 'BACK HIM UP'.   How would He not?   He's our Father.    

No matter what choices we make in life, there will always be a group of 'whoevers' that will have something negative or disagreeable to say about us.  Always.  

Well, who cares?   As long as I'm standing for God and His Righteousness, who cares?    Ever since I've been saved I've endured persecutions of divers manners and it only made me stronger and love God all the more.   

Sin persecutes too.   So serving and taking a public stand for God is a much better decision.    Let the oppressors fall on their knees and surrender their hearts to God.   Life is far better, standing and honouring Jesus.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God's word is good. Like from the start of creation God's word was good and is good. Tonight was rough in recovery. It was hard because it was our first meeting as a group. It was good to see others who have issues and are working them out with and through God. I need and was created to depend on God. That is something I haven't done. With that I was designed to need community. I was shown that tonight and was shown Godly love for real. I'm not a big deal in a negative others are just taking me in like nothing. Thank you Jesus for the body.


----------



## BrandNew

This song pretty much sums up where I am right now. Whew! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOfbomJQZQw


----------



## brg240

hey if you could all lift up people that self harm today that would be awesome. Today is Self Injury Awareness Day.


----------



## JaneBond007

Give us wisdom and resolve to settle the impasse, L-rd.  Help us all to build a fair, just and moral society.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Psalm 19:13-14 KJV
Keep back thy servant also from presumptuous sins ; let them not have dominion over me: then shall I be upright, and I shall be innocent from the great transgression. [14] Let the words of my mouth, and the meditation of my heart, be acceptable in thy sight, O Lord , my strength, and my redeemer.


----------



## LoveisYou

Frustrated: 
I wish more Christians would go about "correction" the way the Bible outlines it. All of us falter and need correction at various points but gossiping about another's shortcomings with other Christians isn't the way. How do we solve the problem that way, we only hurt our fellow brothers and sisters in Christ. Sigh.....


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Hiked and fellowshipped with my home group from church today. It was interesting. They were all so sweet and loving and wanted me to be near. So I feel right at home. I don't feel so lone wolf in this walk anymore.


----------



## Laela

Opposition comes in all forms... praying for those praying for others in earnest.


*Isaiah 54:17*
New King James Version (NKJV)
_No weapon formed against you shall prosper,
And every tongue which rises against you in judgment
You shall condemn.
This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord,
And their righteousness is from Me,”
Says the Lord._


----------



## LoveisYou

Who are you? You are who God says you are!

You are a child of the King
Angels of God go before you
You are an heir and joint heir with Jesus Christ
You have the power to walk on serpents 
You are the head and not the tail
You walk and you live in divine favor
You are blessed beyond measure
You are MORE THAN a conqueror through Christ


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

When times of trouble come on we must not beat outselves up but lean into what God has done. I know I fail to remember how God has brought people out for the existence of the world and nothing is new or surprising to him.

Thankful for fellowship tonight and being able to release. I dislike when I'm in a mood of not wanting to be bothered but thankful for love.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I can't get this song out of my head. How he loves us!

http://youtu.be/2FxaUYjRtkc


----------



## JaneBond007

GoddessMaker this is you:


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I know I haven't been in this section for the longest but I just had to some and share somethings that I have been having on my mind as of late.

3 simple words: 

*THANK YOU JESUS. *

I have been through the most spiritually and even walked away from God for a whole yr due to issues I had personally, spiritually, ect. I didn't want this religion I was sold, I just wanted hiim. And despite all of that, when Christ is ready to have you back on track, there is nothing you can do to spot him. 

I went from being a devout christian to an agnostic back to being a lover of All things Jesus.

It's not about church, its not about our performance, its not about our emotions, its not about rules, it's not about all of the petty things we think are a big deal, ect. 

It's about love, compassion for others, empathy, understanding, acceptance and the like.

It took me walking away and coming back to realize that this walk isn't easy by any means, but it is necessary for humanity as a whole. It is about the creator connecting with his creation.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

CaliiSwagg that makes me shout. I may need to call the church mothers before I pass out. This is soo refreshing.Jesus you are great alone. You are there even when we say we don't know you. Lord Jesus thank you!


----------



## CaliiSwagg

GoddessMaker said:


> @CaliiSwagg that makes me shout. I may need to call the church mothers before I pass out. This is soo refreshing.Jesus you are great alone. You are there even when we say we don't know you. Lord Jesus thank you!


 
@GoddessMaker

 your so silly!!! Girl, I am going to have to text you because it seems like everything has takin a 360 in my life in almost every area. And in like a matter of like 2 weeks.

I'm over here like... Jesus? That you?


... knowin dog on well it's him. 


He most definitely is, and I believe he can relate to us and understand us a lot more than we give him credit for.

Despite me getting back to the word, prayer, ect., I honestly have no rush to get back into a chruch. I know at some point it'll happen, but I honestly feel like i need to spend some one on one time with God alone for a few months or so without all that "extra" as I call it.


----------



## stephluv

CaliiSwagg;18014819 
Despite me getting back to the word said:
			
		

> CaliiSwagg -I know how you feel dear... I was on the same path for almost a yr...and I was getting closer to God on my own time and was not in a rush to go back to church...but now i'm going to church more because fellowship is important and you never know what plans HE has for you...just keep praying and asking for guidance


----------



## CaliiSwagg

stephluv said:


> @CaliiSwagg -I know how you feel dear... I was on the same path for almost a yr...and I was getting closer to God on my own time and was not in a rush to go back to church...but now i'm going to church more because fellowship is important and you never know what plans HE has for you...just keep praying and asking for guidance


 

stephluv 
I will and thank you


----------



## Dee_33

Saw this and wanted to share:

Dear God, You have not given us the spirit of fear, but of power, and of love and of a sound mind. We break the strongholds formed against our emotions today and we give our emotions to you. We break the strongholds formed against our will today, we give our will to You and choose to make the right decisions of faith. We break the strongholds formed against our body today; we give our body to You recognizing that we are your temple. We rejoice in Your mercy and goodness.

Heavenly Father, we pray that now and through this day You would strengthen and enlighten us. Show us the ways that we are being hindered and tempted. Enable us to be the kind of person that would please You. Enable us to be aggressive in prayer and faith. Enable us to be aggressive mentally, to think about and practice Your Word, and to give You Your rightful place in our life. Your Word contains promises and we will trust them. We will use the Bible as our guide and we will trust You to speak to us through Your Word today and forever. Amen


----------



## Leigh

We have to be careful not to put weeds in our flower vase.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Dry Places?
Drench it with living water...

John 7:38
He that believeth on me, as the scripture hath said, out of his belly shall flow rivers of living water.


----------



## Leigh

No pressure, no diamonds. - Mary Case

I saw this on twitter today and it is true.  We have to have as much pressure as needed.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I made a big step.I applied for my masters degree. I will be going forward to work in counseling. I feel so calm about it. Like I just did it. It wasn't nothing to delay in my proceeding. Hopefully I will get enough money and will start in Aug.


----------



## Dee_33

GoddessMaker, you go girl.


----------



## Laela

*2 Corinthians 1:20-22* (KJV)
_For all the promises of God in him are yea, and in him Amen, unto the glory of God by us. Now he which stablisheth us with you in Christ, and hath anointed us, is God;
Who hath also sealed us, and given the earnest of the Spirit in our hearts._

_The Message (MSG)_
Whatever God has promised gets stamped with the Yes of Jesus. In him, this is what we preach and pray, the great Amen, God’s Yes and our Yes together, gloriously evident. God affirms us, making us a sure thing in Christ, putting his Yes within us. By his Spirit he has stamped us with his eternal pledge—a sure beginning of what he is destined to complete.


_American Standard Version (ASV)_
For how many soever be the promises of God, in him is the yea: wherefore also through him is the Amen, unto the glory of God through us.
Now he that establisheth us with you in Christ, and anointed us, is God;
who also sealed us, and gave us the earnest of the Spirit in our hearts.


----------



## Laela

I may not personally meet everyone God has burdened to pray for me, but I am grateful for them!


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Finally catching The Bible. Its not what I was expecting at all. Not sure how I feel about this...


----------



## Dee_33

i believe the word of God, not my feelings.  thank you Father for freeing me from the bondage of anxiety.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Prayer service tonight was amazing. I felt so happy and free.Thank you Jesus for dying on the cross for my sins and allowing such freedom.


----------



## LucieLoo12

Chasing after Him....


----------



## Nice Lady

God is meditating on us today and directing our steps.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Psalms 27

 1 The Lord is my light and my salvation; whom shall I fear? the Lord is the strength of my life; of whom shall I be afraid?

 2 When the wicked, even mine enemies and my foes, came upon me to eat up my flesh, they stumbled and fell.

 3 Though an host should encamp against me, my heart shall not fear: though war should rise against me, in this will I be confident.

 4 One thing have I desired of the Lord, that will I seek after; that I may dwell in the house of the Lord all the days of my life, to behold the beauty of the Lord, and to inquire in his temple.

 5 For in the time of trouble he shall hide me in his pavilion: in the secret of his tabernacle shall he hide me; he shall set me up upon a rock.

 6 And now shall mine head be lifted up above mine enemies round about me: therefore will I offer in his tabernacle sacrifices of joy; I will sing, yea, I will sing praises unto the Lord.

 7 Hear, O Lord, when I cry with my voice: have mercy also upon me, and answer me.

 8 When thou saidst, Seek ye my face; my heart said unto thee, Thy face, Lord, will I seek.

 9 Hide not thy face far from me; put not thy servant away in anger: thou hast been my help; leave me not, neither forsake me, O God of my salvation.

 10 When my father and my mother forsake me, then the Lord will take me up.

 11 Teach me thy way, O Lord, and lead me in a plain path, because of mine enemies.

 12 Deliver me not over unto the will of mine enemies: for false witnesses are risen up against me, and such as breathe out cruelty.

 13 I had fainted, unless I had believed to see the goodness of the Lord in the land of the living.

 14 Wait on the Lord: be of good courage, and he shall strengthen thine heart: wait, I say, on the Lord.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gH6Z7-hEIyk


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I felt so very light last night at recovery. It was some hard things to put out but it was good. I love my sisters in Christ soo much. I have felt like I belonged anywhere and now I do. Man I could cry but I have a interview and can't mess up my makeup but I am so refreshed by God's love through them.


----------



## LoveisYou

*These are excellent verses to meditate on for the pulling down of strongholds! Print them out and go over them every day for a week and see if it doesn't make a big impact on your spiritual growth and freedom! Meditate on God's Word as King David did! These verses are truth, and will help you tear down strongholds (which are based on lies and deception).*

Philippians 4:8, "Finally, brethren, whatsoever things are true, whatsoever things are honest, whatsoever things are just, whatsoever things are pure, whatsoever things are lovely, whatsoever things are of good report; if there be any virtue, and if there be any praise, think on these things."

Forgiveness of sins

1 John 1:9, "If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us our sins, and to cleanse us from ALL unrighteousness."

Titus 2:14, "Who gave Himself for us to redeem us from EVERY lawless deed, and to purify for Himself a people for His own possession, zealous for good deeds." (NASB)

Psalms 103:12, "As far as the east is from the west, so far hath he removed our transgressions from us."

Ephesians 1:7, "In whom we have redemption through his blood, the forgiveness of sins, according to the riches of his grace;" (The word 'riches' in the Greek here means abundance and fullness!!)

Romans 8:1, "There is therefore now no condemnation to them which are in Christ Jesus..."

Micah 7:19, "...he will have compassion upon us; he will subdue our iniquities; and thou wilt cast all their sins into the depths of the sea."

Isaiah 1:18, "Come now, and let us reason together, saith the LORD: though your sins be as scarlet, they shall be as white as snow; though they be red like crimson, they shall be as wool."

Joel 2:12-13, "Therefore also now, saith the LORD, turn ye even to me with all your heart, and with fasting, and with weeping, and with mourning: And rend your heart, and not your garments, and turn unto the LORD your God: for he is gracious and merciful, slow to anger, and of great kindness, and repenteth him of the evil."

Psalms 103:2-4, "Bless the LORD, O my soul, and forget not all his benefits: Who forgiveth all thine iniquities; who healeth all thy diseases; Who redeemeth thy life from destruction; who crowneth thee with lovingkindness and tender mercies;"

Deliverance

Isaiah 61:1-3, "The Spirit of the Lord GOD is upon me; because the LORD hath anointed me to preach good tidings unto the meek; he hath sent me to bind up the brokenhearted, to proclaim liberty to the captives, and the opening of the prison to them that are bound; To proclaim the acceptable year of the LORD, and the day of vengeance of our God; to comfort all that mourn; To appoint unto them that mourn in Zion, to give unto them beauty for ashes, the oil of joy for mourning, the garment of praise for the spirit of heaviness; that they might be called trees of righteousness, the planting of the LORD, that he might be glorified."

Isaiah 52:2, "Shake thyself from the dust; arise, and sit down, O Jerusalem: loose thyself from the bands of thy neck, O captive daughter of Zion."

Matthew 8:16-17, "When the even was come, they brought unto him many that were possessed with devils: and he cast out the spirits with his word, and healed all that were sick: That it might be fulfilled which was spoken by Esaias the prophet, saying, Himself took our infirmities, and bare our sicknesses."

Isaiah 42:7, "To open the blind eyes, to bring out the prisoners from the prison, and them that sit in darkness out of the prison house."

Isaiah 49:9, "That thou mayest say to the prisoners, Go forth; to them that are in darkness, Shew yourselves. They shall feed in the ways, and their pastures shall be in all high places."

Mark 1:39, "And he preached in their synagogues throughout all Galilee, and cast out devils."

Acts 10:38, "How God anointed Jesus of Nazareth with the Holy Ghost and with power: who went about doing good, and healing all that were oppressed of the devil; for God was with him."

Act 8:7, "For unclean spirits, crying with loud voice, came out of many that were possessed with them: and many taken with palsies, and that were lame, were healed."

Acts 5:16, "There came also a multitude out of the cities round about unto Jerusalem, bringing sick folks, and them which were vexed with unclean spirits: and they were healed every one."

rest of list here, http://www.greatbiblestudy.com/bible_verses.php


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Printing now! Thank you!!!!


----------



## JaneBond007

*This is Auparavant...got a new name.  No big deal.*


If wheat is bad, why would it have been used so readily in the Middle-east?  They say ours is hybridized today.  Well, it was hybridized then because the original wasn't able to be consumed by humans.  Why would G-d have made a blessing on the bread?  Could it be all these nasty corn syrups we add to it?  And maybe we have hybridized/gmo changed the older hybridized forms to our detriment where we're not able to consume them healthily.  But just to say that wheat is poisonous to the human body....hmmm.  Excess, bad sugars and junk food made with wheat, I think that's the problem, truly. 

Matthew 4:4
Jesus answered, "It is written: 'Man does not live on bread alone, but on every word that comes from the mouth of God.'"

Proverbs 25:27  
It is not good to eat too much honey, nor is it honorable to seek one's own honor.



It could be that, if we expand the meaning, G-d was pointing to something we need to take heed to.  He gives prescription for healthy eating in the bible.  We are killing ourselves by over-consumption of bread and sugars.  And the trangressions of the healthy admonitions carry spiritual repercussions as well.  The scriptures are rich in various levels of meaning for life, both physical and spiritual.


----------



## LoveisYou

How sovereign, wonderful, and free 
The love of God for sinful me!


----------



## LadyRaider

Love the church and the itty bitty pastor. But today I suddenly got a little creeped out. Has a woman ever led the prayer or even spoke in the church? I need to keep my eye on that.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

so I wore my hair out today, just with a headband.  I have been wearing it hidden in marley hair or under a knit tam/hat.  I was thinking as I was walking in to church that when I was a little girl, I always wanted curly hair like some of my cousins and other little girls in the neighborhood.  My mother kept my hair braided and I wasn't allowed to mess with it.  I prayed and prayed and prayed that God would give me curly hair because I thought somehow I had a bad head of hair because i wasn't allowed to wear it lose. . .except once and then it was pressed.

My hair is curly.  It probably was that way my whole life and I just never knew it.  This made me think about how sometimes the prayers that God puts inside us are already there.  This was just hair, but there have been so many other things that I have prayed for in the past that I have, and not just physical things, but things involving my character and personality.  

Is this what it means when it says God will give us the desires of our heart?  Do we already have those things which are true desires of our heart, and those desires are actually seeds planted by God?  

Just a thought.


----------



## BrandNew

Something happens when I call on that name... no other name but Jesus!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Today's service made me want to quit my job and go serve out in the missions. But alas common sense kicks in. I can't wait to help the strippers. Jesus said love so I will be going out and helping in a stripper ministry. No condemnation to them just love and hopefully God will pull on their hearts. Love my ladies my sisters in Christ in my home group. I never have received so much love and hope and affection. I don't want to have a guard up at all times that is tiring. Hope all is well with the ladies here. 

I notice I'm starting to get bored with things here not in this section but the site in general. That is good to me as that means my desire to be in my real life is coming in more vs being online in a escape mode that no one really cares nor will go past this screen. Thankfully there are some real saints here who pray which is felt so much.

Got my car bumped by a guy at church. I am so happy I didn't swear just screamed lol. Thankfully my baby is ok but glad I got the guy's info. Praise God for his love and grace.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Revelation 22:17

17 And the Spirit and the bride say, Come. And let him that heareth say, Come. And let him that is athirst come. And whosoever will, let him take the water of life freely.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Oh, ok....


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

It's awesome how God's word hits you. We were all adopted which means God sought us out. That means we didn't find him and he is more invested in our relationship vs us. He can't get rid of us no matter how jacked up we become. As sons of the most high God we are justified in him. Like parents who adopt kids and spend lots of money to get this child God paid a price that is uncomparable. He sent his only Son to die for our sins, the biggest price that was paid ever. I'm renewed in knowing that my family here may not be there always nor will those in the body of Christ always like me but God loves me and that is all that matters.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

He just makes me feel wanted, despite how I got here...



			
				GoddessMaker;18046151[B said:
			
		

> ][/B]It's awesome how God's word hits you. *We were all adopted which means God sought us out.* That means we didn't find him and he is more invested in our relationship vs us. He can't get rid of us no matter how jacked up we become. As sons of the most high God we are justified in him. Like parents who adopt kids and spend lots of money to get this child God paid a price that is uncomparable. He sent his only Son to die for our sins, the biggest price that was paid ever. I'm renewed in knowing that my family here may not be there always nor will those in the body of Christ always like me but God loves me and that is all that matters.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

the other day at lunch we were talking about the bout of flu that's going around, one of my lunch partners a male said; 'thank God I didn't catch it' while simlutaneously knocking on on the table top. This is a Sunday school teacher...so I said thanking God is enough no need to knock on wood..Thinking Jesus trumps all.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im a bit sad right now. I was told yesterday about a former coworker passing away. She was older but she passed away from cervical cancer. I know for me when I move jobs I'm out but that still stops me in my tracks. RIP Ms.Betty Pea.


----------



## Dee_33

how does one meditate on the word?  do you recite God's promises over and over? do you recite a certain Bible verse?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Meditation of the Word to me means thinking on it mulling over it over and over again. Like worrying  but positive. Like just keep thinking about the goodness and mercy and gract of the Abba Father.


----------



## LoveisYou

Jabez cried out to the God of Israel, "Oh, that you would bless me and enlarge my territory! Let your hand be with me, and keep me from harm so that I will be free from pain." And God granted his request.
—1 Chronicles 4:10


----------



## Laela

March 11

*II Corinthians 4:16   * 
_So we do not lose heart. Though our outer nature is wasting away, our inner nature is being renewed every day._
To lose heart means to be utterly spiritless. Paul wanted to encourage the believers in Corinth through his Apostolic example. He wanted them to know that real spiritual leadership takes the heat of the warfare so the body's wounds are minimal. Didn't Jesus set that same example for us? We are not to be dismayed by the deterioration of the flesh: the outward man. The Spirit of God that raised Jesus from the dead already has plans to replace this perishing tent with a body that is not subject to the ruin of sin. Don't be alarmed by the weakening of your bones, the dimming of your eyes, the curving of your spine, or even the dulness of your wit. Be encouraged that even though the temporary things are weakening, the eternal things are strengthening! Your inner man will continue to mature, and will one day have to find a new home suited for your unlimited spiritual growth. We can be a spirited representative of God with every day He gives us. As long as you can speak, write, or breathe, do all of it to the glory of God and to the encouragement of His people.

Elder S R Henderson, Associate Pastor
The Rock Baptist Church


* Peter 1:23  * 
_For you have been born again, not of perishable seed, but of imperishable, through the living and enduring word of God_


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Now to go pray and study the Word as I can't fight this battle in the flesh.


----------



## stephluv

GoddessMaker said:


> Now to go pray and study the Word as I can't fight this battle in the flesh.


 
GoddessMaker- Good for you because one of the first steps for me was recognizing when your being tempted and making a conscious decision to avoid/prevent it so you ARE fighting the battle with the flesh...wont be easy but nothing Good for you is lol


----------



## stephluv

so i did my usual mid-day prayer in the bathroom stall  (I was praying hard too...claiming everything lol) and came out pumped even did a lil dance  Right after that I washed my hands and checked my cell phone and my friend had texted me that during mid-day prayer she got accepted into grad school  i'm like yay God is great!! and then i was hit with the emotion of sadness and felt discouraged  like i must not be praising him right...seems like all my friends those in the church or not in the church are getting blessings  

Everybody moving forward in life but me  then I realized I was letting the Devil get in my head and I had to go into another stall and talk to God And I just prayed on these feelings and apologized to God and remind myself that my faith has not wavered soooo basically I just had a good cry in the work bathroom...went right in the stall and boohoo'd even blew my nose just like they do in the movies all loud and unladylike lol  I'm laughing now and smiling because i've been praying, attending more services, reading the Bible almost every day and getting stronger in my faith yet no blessing...and this would discourage alot of "new" Christians but i refuse to let that be me...it also helped that when i came out I looked in the mirror and had a glow to me...something about a good cry will bring some color back into you


----------



## Dee_33

^^^I'm glad you caught that the devil was trying to get in your head, don't even let him get a toe in the door.  Proud of you sis.


----------



## Dee_33

What they mean for evil, God means for good.  I'm reminding myself of this today.  The enemy is trying but failing.  My God is an AWESOME God and he reigns!!!


----------



## stephluv

Anyone know scriptures I can read to settle my emotions lol I'm trying to stay strong but i'm feeling like I cant hear God's voice and maybe I wont ever hear it smh I dont know what to do next in my life...do i go to school or not, leave my job or not, move out or stay home smh I'm finally content with being single and now i want to be defined by more then just as a single Christian woman Sorry i'm getting impatient.....its time for my mid-day prayer let me go take it to the Lord




luving me said:


> What they mean for evil, God means for good. I'm reminding myself of this today. The enemy is trying but failing. My God is an AWESOME God and he reigns!!!


 
@luving me Thank you sis- i'm trying and i'm happy i read this quote today...the enemy is definitely failing


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm finally getting to the point of breaking mental negativity. I really allowed things of others lay on me and destroy my hope. I really felt I wasn't a good Christian because I was depressed,sucidal,and now that I'm on a med. I felt oh I could just pray it away.God can do all but that doesn't mean he will and that doesn't mean he loves me any less than because I have to use meds.I will keep praying but I will freely use the tools God created ie doctors,meds etc in order to not self destruct. He gave us tools called a brain. It's like not showing I'm any lower or better if I say oh I will not take meds when I'm ill. A cancer patient wouldn't do that and the love they recieve isn't looked at any differently. I know in the black community being mentally ill or having problems is looked down upon  but it's not in other communities. I will embrace me and now I can actually stop rejecting God.


----------



## Dee_33

^^^I'm glad you're using the tools God created for us.  I like what T.D. Jakes said about taking meds for mental health, "we tend to forget that our brain is connected to our body".  If you had a thyroid issue you'd take meds and not think twice.  I pray that someday the stigma attached to mental illness will be removed.  I'm staying in prayer for you and anyone else who's dealing with any type of mental illness.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im going through one of my spells and when I feel this way Im leaning on the Word and the love of others. I wanted to be so mad today as someone yet again tried to hit me in my car. I felt like beating the woman but God. It would have been a bad accident but God didn't allow it. Im now home safe and thankful. Lord your a protector when the world is a utter mess.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Romans 8

8 There is therefore now no condemnation to them which are in Christ Jesus, who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit.

2 For the law of the Spirit of life in Christ Jesus hath made me free from the law of sin and death.


I love this scripture it reminds me that I am forgiven of my past, people may remember and remind me but God does not.


----------



## Laela

It's funny you wrote this...earlier today, while in the bathroom stall.. lol ... this thought came to mind_ "God's presence is always Present"_  I ran with that.. . Thanks for confirmation!




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Romans 8
> 
> 8 There is therefore now no condemnation to them which are in Christ Jesus, who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit.
> 
> 2 For the law of the Spirit of life in Christ Jesus hath made me free from the law of sin and death.
> 
> 
> *I love this scripture it reminds me that I am forgiven of my past, people may remember and remind me but God does not*.


----------



## Nice Lady

When God's with us there is a evidence of it in our behavior consistently and not everyone can be wrong if they point us to that fact.

When you are a God Chaser, there is evidence that can be witnessed.


----------



## Nice & Wavy




----------



## Laela

_This is the Day,
This is the Day,
That the Lord has made
That the Lord has made,
I will rejoice, I will rejoice
And be Glad in it....._

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Xs1pOjKKRQ
Enjoy this ole school rendition....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> _This is the Day,
> This is the Day,
> That the Lord has made
> That the Lord has made,
> I will rejoice, I will rejoice
> And be Glad in it....._
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Xs1pOjKKRQ
> Enjoy this ole school rendition....



This is the day that the Lord has made,
I will rejoice and be glad in it....
This is the day, this is the day that the Lord has made!!!


----------



## JaneBond007

John 8:7

They kept demanding an answer, so he stood up again and said, "All right, but let the one who has never sinned throw the first stone!"

Ephesians 4:2

Always be humble and gentle. Be patient with each other, making allowance for each other's faults because of your love.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Laela that is a throwback! I haven't heard that since I was in VBS which is so telling my age lol. 

Sometimes I wonder why do I make things so hard? God is a lover not a punitive God. I still remember a month ago being on top of the world because I got baptized. All hell has broken loose. The more I press into him the more the devil is pissed. 

I'm thankful my sisters in Christ in my home group love me so and tell that regularly. Like I would never think folks would want me around them and like miss me when I'm not. I wanted to pull myself away but I can't do that to them nor myself.

I'm also noticing I have to be real careful what I say and what I put out of me. Satan is real ladies. I didn't think Satan wasn't real but some of the things I have experienced as of late have been nothing but wow and that isn't anything but Satan. I be darned to have that joker win. My depression my thorn but his grace is sufficient.


----------



## LoveisYou

Reminder to myself

"The only way to bear fruits is to walk in the Spirit."

Love, joy, peace, patience, goodness, kindness, humility, self control


----------



## BrandNew

This morning I was led to apologize to a friend that I hurt. I decided that it was time to live authentic not just in words but in action. I was holding a grudge and angry at this person and caused a rift in our friendship and actually felt justified doing so. This morning I was just so overcome with peace and I knew I had to fix what I destroyed. I'm so happy I obeyed the spirit and made peace with my friend. After a tearful discourse we both apologized and realized it was time to heal and restore. Thankful for the conviction of the holy spirit!

"Whoever claims to love God yet hates a brother or sister is a liar. For whoever does not love their brother and sister, whom they have seen, cannot love God, whom they have not seen." 1 John 4:20


----------



## JaneBond007

If you look to the cross and see Jesus, you won't have time to worry about the devil in every little corner.  Evil is inevitable and is all around us.  But, do you focus more on satan's wiles or on Jesus?  Give Jesus more thought.  "How can one ignore the traps of the devil?", one might ask?  Focus on Jesus' life and words of promise.  Surely, we need balance and to be careful and knowledgeable about snares, but obsession about what satan is doing is also a trap, taking our focus off the goodness of Jesus.


----------



## Laela

It's not easy raising a black male today... prayers for all the mothers, single or married, assigned this role!


----------



## Nice Lady

One of the things that intercessors need to keep fresh on their mind is to pray for ambitious young adults that encounter people who are wicked and have other issues to be overcomers against their attacks to destroy them.  A typical ambitious young adult tends to be focused on their next goal.


----------



## Nice Lady

*Psalm 101:6-8 NKJV*
6 My eyes shall be on the faithful of the land,
That they may dwell with me; He who walks in a perfect way,
He shall serve me.
7 He who works deceit shall not dwell within my house;
He who tells lies shall not continue in my presence.


----------



## Laela

What I learned about the Children of Israel during their walk in the wilderness is they complained about everything - good or bad -- til it hardened their hearts. They prayed for food, God gave them food. But they complained about the food, too. They got tired of manna and complained about that, forgetting they didn't have food in the first place.  Their complained they were thirsty, He gave them water ... They complained about Moses misleading them ... they complained, and complained.... yet God continued to answer their prayers, with the love of a Father because He is God. A great lesson on His mercy, patience and forbearance; but we know His Spirit will not always strive with flesh.


----------



## LoveisYou

Laela said:


> It's not easy raising a black male today... prayers for all the mothers, single or married, assigned this role!



I have a lot of strong emotions about this, and I am not a mom yet. I prayed about something related today so thanks for this post. We live in a society that is so hostile to black men, this morning I read something that really bothered me. No, it angered me to the core. There's an all out attack on black men.


----------



## Laela

Well you have the heart of a mother to see that. Bolded, I believe to be true.. We only need see how the smartest, hardest working, God-fearing, most respectable black men in society are treated, to know this to be truth.  Even at his best, he is treated worse...



LoveisYou said:


> I have a lot of strong emotions about this, and I am not a mom yet. I prayed about something related today so thanks for this post. We live in a society that is so hostile to black men, this morning I read something that really bothered me. No, it angered me to the core. *There's an all out attack on black men.*


----------



## Nice Lady

LoveisYou said:


> I have a lot of strong emotions about this, and I am not a mom yet. I prayed about something related today so thanks for this post. We live in a society that is so hostile to black men, this morning I read something that really bothered me. No, it angered me to the core. There's an all out attack on black men.



It's good that you have realized that black males need role models. I hope that you will be an *influential mentor* that *black males will respect.* They have _*so many evil influences*_ and people perpetuating as mentors that seek to destroy them. Plus, it sad when people seek mentorship and it is not a great influence. That is also a destructive force too.

Black male attacks come from their own and others. Thank God for Jesus because it ain't easy for them...Turn your passion into *purpose*.


----------



## LoveisYou

Nice Lady said:


> It's good that you have realized that black males need role models. I hope that you will be an *influential mentor* that *black males will respect.* They have _*so many evil influences*_ and people perpetuating as mentors that seek to destroy them. Plus, it sad when people seek mentorship and it is not a great influence. That is also a destructive force too.
> 
> Black male attacks come from their own and others. Thank God for Jesus because it ain't easy for them...Turn your passion into *purpose*.



This is so true....but I question whether or not I can truly mentor men since I am a woman, you know. I feel that they probably would be better served by male mentors. I do know black men as a group need a lot of prayer, lots and lots of fervent prayer.


----------



## Laela

8:51 PM (29 minutes ago)


March 17

*Isaiah 54:14 * 
_In righteousness you will be established: Tyranny will be far from you; you will have nothing to fear. Terror will be far removed; it will not come near you. _

God goes out of His way to reiterate the secure state of the believer. The righteousness of God is our foundation, and nothing can uproot that. Tyranny is only possible with the ruler in charge right now. Terror is possible when someone assumes rule later. God makes us so secure, He says neither the person ruling now nor the rulers yet to come will make us fear. Recently I visited a couple of gated communities. The only way to get access was to make contact with those in control of the gate. Once they felt comfortable with who was at the gate, they would either send someone to open it, or they would provide an access code. Whenever anything approaches your life, God maintains a hedge or perimeter around each of us. Angels are ministering spirits, sent to look after the heirs of salvation. Once God gives permission, access is granted to our "space." Don't despair because God has already signed off on whatever is happening in your life. He doesn't give access for your destruction: He gives access for your dependance and for your development. Fear not: the same God protecting you will promote you above all your enemies.

Elder S R Henderson, Associate Pastor
The Rock Baptist Church


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Laela said:


> What I learned about the Children of Israel during their walk in the wilderness is they complained about everything - good or bad -- til it hardened their hearts. They prayed for food, God gave them food. But they complained about the food, too. They got tired of manna and complained about that, forgetting they didn't have food in the first place.  Their complained they were thirsty, He gave them water ... They complained about Moses misleading them ... they complained, and complained.... yet God continued to answer their prayers, with the love of a Father because He is God. A great lesson on His mercy, patience and forbearance; but we know His Spirit will not always strive with flesh.




This is actually one of my favourite stories it reminds me to be grateful for everything and not to be a complainer, still if the truth be told we can sometimes be just like them, our complains may be different but nevertheless they are complaints.  Thank God for holy spirit who reminds us.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

all things aside, I STILL trust God's plan for my life.  devil. . .you can't steal my joy or break my faith.  Don't you know, like Job, I am a child of God.  POW!  IN. YOUR. FACE.


ETA:  The devil is a liar and the truth ain't in him.  Trust in God only


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I heard it again, there is now no condemnation...Lord I am listening.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Limiting my self on the forum has been good...getting so much done and spending time with the Father even more.


----------



## Dee_33

Is it wrong to cut off a family member who keeps making bad decisions?  I know I need to pray about it, but I just feel my life would be so much easier if I stop all communications with this person.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Ro 8
13 For if ye live after the flesh, ye shall die: but if ye through the Spirit do mortify the deeds of the body, ye shall live.

14 For as many as are led by the Spirit of God, they are the sons of God.


----------



## crlsweetie912

So heartbroken for a friend that just lost her dad....I pray her peace and comfort that he's no longer suffering.  And pray that I be a good friend and support to her as she has always been to me.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

From the Minsitry of Encouragement

SIMPLY CONTENT
A few years ago, an automaker used the tune of the old Shaker song"Simple Gifts" to promote a luxury car. To those who knew the lyrics, it seemed contradictory to use a song about finding contentment in a simple way of life to sell an expensive car. It says, "Tis the gift to be simple, 'tis the gift to be free,'tis the gift to come down where we ought to be."

We often struggle to accept the bible's teaching that contentment has nothing to do with our wardrobe, our bank account, or whether we have steak or corned beef for supper. It is not material prosperity but"godliness with contentment" that the apostle Paul called "great gain" (1 Tim.6:6). Timothy may have been as stunned as we are to read the words, "having food and clothing, with these we shall be content" (v.8).
How many of us will pause today to thank the Lord because we have something to wear and something to eat? But how might our lives be revolutionized if we did?
That old Shaker song also reminds us that contentment is a gift that is to be enjoyed. It says,"And when we find ourselves in the place just right, 'twill be in the valley of love and delight." In the abundance of God's simple gifts, we can be content.


As we keep on collecting more and more stuff,
We sometimes complain that we don't have enough,
But let us be thankful for what God has sent - with food and with clothing may we be content.


Contentment comes not from great wealth but from few wants.


Scripture Text: 1 Timothy 6:3-16


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

The deeper one goes into their walk the deeper you have to get inside. Did something that I kept reasoning myself out of but when God speaks one must listen. It will take some getting use to but it's to glorify God. Not my will but God's will. Now if I can get out of this angry mood I will be good but I know the process isn't a fun times.


----------



## brg240

ladies I posted a list 60 ways to improve your happiness. I thought some of ya'll would appreciate it.  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=677977

I caught some of the Bible series with my mom yesterday. It reminds me of Bible movies... my mom didn't get the hype at all. I thought it was okay though. If I get the chance I'll watch again. 

I'm trying to mediatate on God more. Pray everyday when  I wake up. I was talking to my bro and telling him that prayer is something I can do even before I open my eyes. 
---
I was so upset the other day that I ended up breaking my fast. I know I shouldn't have done it but I still did. It's not that the food even brought me comfort :/ I was still upset. I wonder why we seek comfort in physical things instead of God sometimes.


----------



## loolalooh

Just dropping in to say a quick hello.  I haven't forgotten about you all.

Thank you for continued prayers.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

loolalooh said:


> Just dropping in to say a quick hello.  I haven't forgotten about you all.
> 
> Thank you for continued prayers.



I seriously was just thinking about you!! So good to hear you're doing well. You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## Renewed1

Why have I been waking up around 3 AM for the last few days? But I've been praying and reading my word and just waiting for sleep to hit me again. 

Watching the Popes inauguration I have a desire to visit Rome.

Thank you for everything Lord.


----------



## Nice Lady

Renewed1 said:


> Why have I been waking up around 3 AM for the last few days? But I've been praying and reading my word and just waiting for sleep to hit me again.
> 
> Watching the Popes inauguration I have a desire to visit Rome.
> 
> Thank you for everything Lord.



Seems like the Pope is going to do some unprecedented things. I can't wait to see what happens...


----------



## Nice Lady

*Having a made-up mind also brings some peace--singleness of mind. Whew! *


----------



## LovingLady

brg240 said:


> ladies I posted a list 60 ways to improve your happiness. I thought some of ya'll would appreciate it.  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=677977
> 
> I caught some of the Bible series with my mom yesterday. It reminds me of Bible movies... my mom didn't get the hype at all. I thought it was okay though. If I get the chance I'll watch again.
> 
> I'm trying to mediatate on God more. Pray everyday when  I wake up. I was talking to my bro and telling him that prayer is something I can do even before I open my eyes.
> ---
> I was so upset the other day that I ended up breaking my fast. I know I shouldn't have done it but I still did. It's not that the food even brought me comfort :/ I was still upset.* I wonder why we seek comfort in physical things instead of God sometimes.*



Forgive yourself and continue on with the fast. We ALL fall short.The bold is a great question, I was pondering it during my mediation this morning.


----------



## Nice Lady

*What's not to love about the Pope? His past wonderful remarks:*

"I think even we are sometimes like these people, who on one hand want to listen to Jesus, but on the other hand, sometimes we like to stone and condemn others. The message of Jesus is this: Mercy."

"The Lord never tires of forgiving, never!"

I can't write some of his recent quotes. I just love good people! I need to not get so excited!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I still feel this ickiness about people. I know I shouldn't be this way but it's like I don't want to be bothered with people and their issues. Thank God he isn't that way. I don't want to hear a million excuses at 8am. Thank God he doesn't mind at 3 am. I felt pressure in my chest last night thinking how am I going to manage next month how am I going to have gas money for work? Like I'm just doing enough to get bills paid and food and their isn't much left over. I'm tired of never having and always feeling like it's something major to buy me something bc I want it not bc I need to look ok for work. God comforted me and just focus on right now right now right now. Who knows I may be with the father come April who knows. I will focus on today vs next week.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XZYUGeV4bI&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

This song reminds me where my joy comes from. It makes me happy.

Sent from somewhere over the rainbow


----------



## LoveisYou

All I Need Is You
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voW1VfybF14


----------



## Laela

Good to 'see' you peep in, loolalooh!! You're in my thoughts and prayers!





loolalooh said:


> Just dropping in to say a quick hello.  I haven't forgotten about you all.
> 
> Thank you for continued prayers.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

John 6:65-69 KJV
And he said, Therefore said I unto you, that no man can come unto me, except it were given unto him of my Father. [66] From that time many of his disciples went back, and walked no more with him. [67] Then said Jesus unto the twelve, Will ye also go away? [68] Then Simon Peter answered him, Lord, to whom shall we go? thou hast the words of eternal life. [69] And we believe and are sure that thou art that Christ, the Son of the living God.

Powerful.. There is nowhere to go outside of Jesus. Only he can give true life. Lord Jesus I love you. In the day of the falling away help me to remain anchored in you.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

LoveisYou said:


> All I Need Is You
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voW1VfybF14



This is one of my favorite songs 

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

we haven't forgotten you either.



loolalooh said:


> Just dropping in to say a quick hello.  I haven't forgotten about you all.
> 
> Thank you for continued prayers.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Go back to what, death, there is nothing to go back to and no place I would rather be than in the safety of the loving arms of Jesus.



QUOTE=MrsHaseeb;18095175]John 6:65-69 KJV
And he said, Therefore said I unto you, that no man can come unto me, except it were given unto him of my Father. [66] From that time many of his disciples went back, and walked no more with him. [67] Then said Jesus unto the twelve, Will ye also go away? [68] Then Simon Peter answered him, Lord, to whom shall we go? thou hast the words of eternal life. [69] And we believe and are sure that thou art that Christ, the Son of the living God.

Powerful.. *There is nowhere to go outside of Jesus.* Only he can give true life. Lord Jesus I love you. In the day of the falling away help me to remain anchored in you.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MrsHaseeb

*When you became a Christian, you were set free from the sinful things of the world. This was not done by human hands. You were set free from the sins of your old self by what was done in Christ’s body.  - Colossians 2:11 NLV

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Laela

One can't say this too many times....

_This is the Day that the Lord has made, I will rejoice and be glad in it. Thank you Lord, for all that you've done..

Be blessed today!_


----------



## stephluv

i should lay off of FB and i only go on there for a few min a few times a week...but i all see is engagements, kids and everyone all of a sudden found God...i might just be hater so gonna pray on that


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

GoddessMaker

Christian, 

I am so proud of you, you're growing and it's evident in your posts...love you much. 

This the Lord's doing and it's marvelous in our eyes...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Is this you God? The more refined I become the harder the refining becomes. The pressure I feel the more I'm reaching out for you,doing what I can in obeying you is this why there is all out attack hitting me? If this is so then I will take this attack as I know if I die it's cool I will be coming to the real new world streets laid with gold as clear as glass. Just give me energy and focus today Lord though. I'm tired,you know my bank account info is rather poor and I'm poor in energy. But I know you will keep carrying me until I can regain.


----------



## Dee_33

Got this from a church member and wanted to share:

Dear Heavenly Father, I just want to say thank you for this day. You continue to bless us Lord daily even though we continuously fall short. We could never thank you enough for all that you have done and still plan to do. Thank you for life and thank you for Grace. Lord I pray that we start our day with a dependence on you. ...God I pray that Your will be done. Remind us daily God of your strength and knowledge in all things. Today Lord help us to rest in your perfect hands and give You all that may be worrying us; all that occupy our hearts and minds with anxiety. Lord please surround us with your comfort and perfect peace.

Lord, I pray for those struggling today with decisions in their homes, struggling to make decisions that will change their lives and they feel as if there is nowhere to turn. Please Lord remind them You are there; they can cast all their troubles upon You. Lord I pray that you guide them, to remind them that you are in control.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

A couple of days ago a storm came through here that was crazy. I’ve  never seen that much hail and rain.  It reminded me of when I was  living in my old house. Every time there was a bad storm I had to go  through some major things to get the lights back on in the house. One  time there was a storm so bad that  lightning hit the house and all the power went out. I looked across the  street and my neighbor had power, so I knew the problem was just in my  house.

 Stay with me, I’m going somewhere here…

 I knew I  had to get to the circuit breaker to fix what was going on. Now, in my  old house, the breaker box was in the attic, and in order to get to it I  had to climb a ladder, go up a flight of stairs and then climb over an  air conditioning unit, all the while trying to not step through the  ceiling joist or I would go straight through the sheet rock. And imagine  trying to do all of this in the dark. But I had to do it if I wanted  lights on in my house.

 I got to the breaker box and started  turning the breakers back on. For those of you who are not up on your  DIY (do it yourself, LOL), the circuit breakers protect the house from  further damage by turning themselves off if they get too much power or  pull too much power to them.

 As I was thinking about this  yesterday I started thinking about us as people, as souls... me, you and  any other human on this planet. What is common about us all is that we  all, at one time or another, will go through or have been through a  storm, and sometimes the storms are so bad that they turn off circuit  breakers in our lives. We can look at others who have gone through the  same storm and they are fine, like my neighbor across the street. They  had power, but I was in the dark. Same storm, but it affected me  differently. Many people can have the same experience and get over it  but it affects each of us differently. Never let someone tell you to  just get over it because they did. It’s not that simple.

 When  circuit breakers shut down in our lives they usually turn off to protect  us from trauma, but just because they turn off doesn’t mean that they  are supposed to stay off. A lot of times we leave them off because we  don’t want to do all that is necessary to reach the breaker box to turn  them back on. So what happens? We begin to live a life that is not as  bright and fulfilling as it was originally designed to be. You just stay  in the dark because it’s easier to not go through what you need to go  through for healing. Trust me, I’ve been there, lived there for a while  until I realized that I wanted all the lights on in my soul. I had to  get these breakers back on.

 Why am I saying this to you? Well I  know that God designed all of us to live the fullest life that we can,  to live in the light, love and joy. It is my hope and prayer today that  you will start to do the work to turn on some of the breakers that may  have been turned off in your life by difficult moments. What do I mean  by that? If you have a dream and you stopped dreaming because it got too  hard, that’s a breaker that went off. Turn it back on. If you decided  that you wouldn’t love anyone else because you’ve been hurt, that’s a  breaker that’s been turned off. Turn it back on. If you have decided to  give up on life because nothing seems to go right, that’s a breaker that  went off. Turn it back on. If you have given up on your kids because  they won’t do the right thing, that’s a breaker that went off. Turn it  back on.

 You see what I mean? Go through your life and look at  all the people who have hurt you. Look at all the situations that have  left you in the dark. Turn those breakers back on. Live in a full house.  One of my favorite scriptures says, “Let your light so shine before  men, that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father, which  is in heaven.”  Light up your soul!

By: Tyler Perry

I thought this was really good and wanted to share!


----------



## Laela

^^ Excellent word from Tyler!


----------



## LoveisYou

It's funny how God sends you *winks* I've been praying that God would work on me in helping me to have the fruit of gentleness (I can be a gentle firecracker right?). Today I got a card from a new Christian friend thanking me for my compassion, warmth and gentleness. I had to pause...me gentle? Made me smile and stuff.


----------



## JaneBond007

Your wisdom knows no color, no culture, no partial side.  Those who find it find something worth more than all the riches and knowledge of the world.  It can elevate the simpleton.  It can humble the erudite.  Your ways, O L-rd, are beyond our complete understanding.  But those who try you in earnest, they find something worth more than all the riches and knowledge of the world.


----------



## ivyness

2 weeks ago I realized what God's will was for me. And I kid you not, he has done his most to ensure that everything I have tried to do since goes smoothly. 

I was told to wait 6-12 months for something: picked up the phone and a lady helped me to get it done in a week and a half.

I was told to wait 10 days for something and the system had not been reflected to show my status: I had 3 different government departments working to get it sorted in one afternoon.

Friends told me not to do it because it would be difficult to get a job: I have interviews set up with some of the biggest agencies in the country. The one I want in particular has been unable to find someone skilled enough to fill this role in 6 months.

If nothing comes of this, I KNOW that my God has a purpose for me and he wants me to achieve it. And I am happy when trying to achieve that purpose (and only OK when trying to do what I want but what I know is not meant for me)


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Isa 5:20

Woe unto them that call evil good, and good evil; that put darkness for light, and light for darkness; that put bitter for sweet, and sweet for bitter!


This is truly the age that we are living in.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

LoveisYou said:


> It's funny how God sends you *winks* I've been praying that God would work on me in helping me to have the fruit of gentleness (I can be a gentle firecracker right?). Today I got a card from a new Christian friend thanking me for my compassion, warmth and gentleness. I had to pause...me gentle? Made me smile and stuff.


Making me smile too....I too am a gentle firecracker...God surely knows what He's doing!


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Foolishness on "Christian" TV has gone to new heights. I am convinced that TBN is the devil. Did I really just see them air a commercial asking people to make a living will with TBN as the beneficiary?!?! And did I see cigarettes in my sister's(who is a smoker) purse and the logo on the cigarette box was the TBN logo?!?! Mercy Lord Jesus. Deception is everywhere.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Hebrews 4:12-13 GNT

The word of God is alive and active, sharper than any double-edged sword. It cuts all the way through, to where soul and spirit meet, to where joints and marrow come together. It judges the desires and thoughts of the heart.  There is nothing that can be hid from God; everything in all creation is exposed and lies open before his eyes. And it is to him that we must all give an account of ourselves.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Leigh

John 10:27-30

My sheep hear my voice, and I know them, and they follow me: And I give unto them eternal life; and they shall never perish, neither shall any man pluck them out of my hand. My Father, which gave them me, is greater than all; and no man is able to pluck them out of my Father's hand. I and my Father are one.


----------



## Renewed1

I spent the last few years participating in a variety of ministries.  I participate for a few months and leave. Truth be told, I never had a desire to participate in church ministries.   

But if a church needs a financial donation, I'm trying to figure out ways to donate.  

I think I'm going to stay in my lane and be a financial blessing; until I come across a ministry that meets all of my needs.

le sigh......just thinking out loud.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I am so happy and blessed to have friends who generally care and love me for who I am.  I can be silly....love to crack jokes and have a good time with them.

Thank you, Lord for all my friends!!!


----------



## MrsHaseeb

John 11:5-7 KJV
Now Jesus loved Martha, and her sister, and Lazarus. [6] When he had heard therefore that he was sick, he abode two days still in the same place where he was. [7] Then after that saith he to his disciples, Let us go into Judaea again.


When studying the Bible, specifically the Gospels, I really get a kick out of Jesus' personality and how He functions so differently than we like to think He would function. Leave it to Jesus to hear Lazarus was sick and stay just where He was for 2 whole days. Lol. It makes me chuckle but it also makes me appreciate God's timing. He waits until something seems "dead" then shows up right on time to resurrect it. The more I learn Him the more He captivates me. Glory to your name Jesus!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I hate you so much. I really really do. I'm so angry I want to strangle you out like you have done me over the years. I see nothing but red and black. Red from anger and black from pain and hurt.So many lies lies you tell me no one cares about you fattie no man can ever see you or want you. Your probable gay and won't ever be nothing but a low bottom feeder. I hate you I want to scream. I want to kick and hurt you I'm so glad I don't have a weapon. And you yes you the one who is allowing all this to happen why me? Why not some other  person? Why do some get to have a nice life while others like me wake up to misery every single day. Oh I know your words says the meek will inherit the earth but how long will that take? I'm sick, I'm tired and I'm disgusted. I just want to not wake up for once and be mad. Is that possible. Oh I see you over there laughing I still want to do bodily harm to you. The rage I feel is for you and you alone.  

These are the thoughts I have directed to satan and God. I'm not crazy just worn.


----------



## JaneBond007

If there's one time I hate more than any other, but am nonethelss thankful for, it's 11:59.


----------



## Leigh

GoddessMaker said:


> I hate you so much. I really really do. I'm so angry I want to strangle you out like you have done me over the years. I see nothing but red and black. Red from anger and black from pain and hurt.So many lies lies you tell me no one cares about you fattie no man can ever see you or want you. Your probable gay and won't ever be nothing but a low bottom feeder. I hate you I want to scream. I want to kick and hurt you I'm so glad I don't have a weapon. And you yes you the one who is allowing all this to happen why me? Why not some other  person? Why do some get to have a nice life while others like me wake up to misery every single day. Oh I know your words says the meek will inherit the earth but how long will that take? I'm sick, I'm tired and I'm disgusted. I just want to not wake up for once and be mad. Is that possible. Oh I see you over there laughing I still want to do bodily harm to you. The rage I feel is for you and you alone.
> 
> These are the thoughts I have directed to satan and God. I'm not crazy just worn.



Now tell me this.  If you bought great gifts for your child but the child started ranting against you, would you give them to the child.  Even when the child gets it together I'd wait.

Just a thought.


----------



## JaneBond007

It's cartharsis...let the rant get out all the anger.   This isn't the TBN edition of the Christ-walk, it's the gritty, hard, Streets of San Francisco walk and coming into being - a bonafide, real one.  If you've never been that deeply into the pain, it would be difficult to comprehend the level of hurt and anger that has developed.  The thing is, G-d knows what's there long before the individual.  He hasn't left her and doesn't go by how WE think He should act.  He is long-suffering, slow to take offense....he is 'Abba and He hears it all.  He comes deeply within, quietly and with much patient love for his angry child.  I've been there.

If one never gets out those feelings, they fester and all we end up doing is lying to ourselves that we don't feel them somewhere.  They will get pushed into the deep crevices of the heart and do damage.  G-d exposes them and sometimes, we react out of the pain of what's there.  It is better to lance the wound, open it up and let run that festering pus than cover it over with false piety and save-face.  That does us no good.  She is blood-letting...she'll get to where she personally needs to be.   I think she is a holy soul, deeply troubled and suffering saints, like some of the greatest ever.  Many have revealed their deep mental and spiritual anguish through their writings.

G-d bless you, Goddessmaker, He holds you and knows exactly how you feel.  I have been there with you, daughter of Christ.


----------



## Leigh

JaneBond007 said:


> It's cartharsis...let the rant get out all the anger.   This isn't the TBN edition of the Christ-walk, it's the gritty, hard, Streets of San Francisco walk and coming into being - a bonafide, real one.  If you've never been that deeply into the pain, it would be difficult to comprehend the level of hurt and anger that has developed.  The thing is, G-d knows what's there long before the individual.  He hasn't left her and doesn't go by how WE think He should act.  He is long-suffering, slow to take offense....he is 'Abba and He hears it all.  He comes deeply within, quietly and with much patient love for his angry child.  I've been there.
> 
> If one never gets out those feelings, they fester and all we end up doing is lying to ourselves that we don't feel them somewhere.  They will get pushed into the deep crevices of the heart and do damage.  G-d exposes them and sometimes, we react out of the pain of what's there.  It is better to lance the wound, open it up and let run that festering pus than cover it over with false piety and save-face.  That does us no good.  She is blood-letting...she'll get to where she personally needs to be.   I think she is a holy soul, deeply troubled and suffering saints, like some of the greatest ever.  Many has revealed their deep mental and spiritual anguish through their writings.
> 
> G-d bless you, Goddessmaker, He holds you and knows exactly how you feel.  I have been there with you, daughter of Christ.



Yeah get the thoughts out.  But take instruction  too.  Sometimes we don't always think of things but when they're brought to our attention, we're like I get it.

My comment wasn't to judge but enlighten.  Keeping quiet adds nothing and helps no one.

Just the truth.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Jesus Christ came to bind up the broken heart and to deliver us from bondage.
 Luke 4:18 KJV
The Spirit of the Lord is upon me, because he hath anointed me to preach the gospel to the poor; he hath sent me to heal the brokenhearted, to preach deliverance to the captives, and recovering of sight to the blind, to set at liberty them that are bruised,

God's remedy for a broken heart or spiritual bondage is Jesus Christ. I will be praying for all Christian women that Jesus Christ will bind up the broken hearts and heal the hurts.


----------



## JaneBond007

Another's walk may not look exactly like that of another.  But if one is constantly looking within, that is the work of the H-ly Spirit.  That means that you are on the path.  So what should happen consistently is getting up after a fall.  It's still the indication that one is in tune with G-d.  Some may look at these posts and think they are awful.  But life is often awful...or has awful moments.  Not everyone is dealt the same cards so please don't fear or be repulsed by such transparency.  Actually, a transformation is taking place and I think that is a h-ly moment.  G-d is at work...and Jesus ate with prostitutes, touched lepers, spat on the ground and got muddy bits to give new organs etc.  He had big, burly, uncouth apostles as well .  He is divine, no doubt, but oh, is He the L-rd of the humans!!!  He's heard it all.  Don't lose hope nor fear.  One day, you'll be able to say to another, "once upon a time, there was this girl and she was in deep pain and I saw the L-rd deliver her."


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

With all due respect you don't know my walk or struggle. I would love to look at God as this beautiful Father who is loving and kind but I don't know of a father that way. I know God is leading me through this but this isn't that sweet oh I went through and God immediately blessed me. It's been 27 years of this so please excuse my rawness at this moment. Many days it's a struggle to get out of the bed and just get up and throw praying and studying in the mix of the Word and knowing all the things one must do in order to be pleasing to his sight.I understand your pov very much but if you really could feel my pain like God does you wouldn't be too quick to knock me for sharing what alot of people really feel who go through clinical depression and who also are a Christian.




Leigh said:


> Now tell me this.  If you bought great gifts for your child but the child started ranting against you, would you give them to the child.  Even when the child gets it together I'd wait.
> 
> Just a thought.







I know no one has ever suffered far greater than the Father. You sent your kid your only kid to die for me and my ratchet life. I am thankful for that and I'm thankful you are able to understand pain. I know another from the bible who suffered much Job. He prayed,he got mad and he allowed God to renew him.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Just my observation, I don't think she knocked you, GM.  I think you are taking what she said as an attack and I really don't feel in my heart that is what she did.  I'm sure she will come back and share with you further, but I don't want you to be hindered in any way...please continue to allow the Holy Spirit to do the work in you that He has started.  

Don't retreat....but advance!


----------



## Leigh

GoddessMaker said:


> With all due respect you don't know my walk or struggle. I would love to look at God as this beautiful Father who is loving and kind but I don't know of a father that way. I know God is leading me through this but this isn't that sweet oh I went through and God immediately blessed me. It's been 27 years of this so please excuse my rawness at this moment. Many days it's a struggle to get out of the bed and just get up and throw praying and studying in the mix of the Word and knowing all the things one must do in order to be pleasing to his sight.I understand your pov very much but if you really could feel my pain like God does you wouldn't be too quick to knock me for sharing what alot of people really feel who go through clinical depression and who also are a Christian.
> 
> I know no one has ever suffered far greater than the Father. You sent your kid your only kid to die for me and my ratchet life. I am thankful for that and I'm thankful you are able to understand pain. I know another from the bible who suffered much Job. He prayed,he got mad and he allowed God to renew him.




I wasn't knocking you.  That's not my intent.  Please accept my apology for coming across that way.   I do understand. I feel your pain.  That is why I said what I did.  It is why I also said, yes, let it out, feel the pain and turn the focus.


----------



## Leigh

Philippians 4:6-7

Be careful for nothing; but in every thing by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known unto God. And the peace of God, which passeth all understanding, shall keep your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus.

God has us.  All we have to do is cast all our care on Him.

1 Peter 5:7-10
Casting all your care upon him; for he careth for you.
 Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour: Whom resist stedfast in the faith, knowing that the same afflictions are accomplished in your brethren that are in the world. But the God of all grace, who hath called us unto his eternal glory by Christ Jesus, after that ye have suffered a while, make you perfect, stablish, strengthen, settle you.


----------



## Laela

Though this is an important week in Christendom, I have a strong sense of indebtedness to Yeshua that lasts year-round. He is so worthy....


----------



## LoveisYou

He wants it all today

"Love Me, love Me with your whole heart
He wants it all today
serve Me, serve Me with your life now 
He wants it all today
bow down, let go of your idols
He wants it all today"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47elk3n3_3s


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I don't want there to be any ruffle in this part of the board. The board as a whole is ruffled enough. I apolgize to Leigh if I came off on the defensive. I read your post in the prayer request thread and here and coupled with everything that is going on it's a bit overwhelming. I know no one here can pick up tone nor the extent of one's suffering. I'm trying to keep leveled in a whirlwind that just doesn't make sense. 


This moring is good but it makes me nervous. But I will try and enjoy the good times because there will be enough in the bad times.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

God so desparately wants to be the father that you never had. He IS beautiful loving and kind and once you have passed this stage of your deliverance you will know that...

You are in my thoughts and prayers, you ARE an overcomer.





GoddessMaker said:


> With all due respect you don't know my walk or struggle.* I would love to look at God as this beautiful Father who is loving and kind but I don't know of a father that way.* I know God is leading me through this but this isn't that sweet oh I went through and God immediately blessed me. It's been 27 years of this so please excuse my rawness at this moment. Many days it's a struggle to get out of the bed and just get up and throw praying and studying in the mix of the Word and knowing all the things one must do in order to be pleasing to his sight.I understand your pov very much but if you really could feel my pain like God does you wouldn't be too quick to knock me for sharing what alot of people really feel who go through clinical depression and who also are a Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know no one has ever suffered far greater than the Father. You sent your kid your only kid to die for me and my ratchet life. I am thankful for that and I'm thankful you are able to understand pain. I know another from the bible who suffered much Job. He prayed,he got mad and he allowed God to renew him.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

GoddessMaker ....this is for you!


----------



## Leigh

GoddessMaker said:


> I don't want there to be any ruffle in this part of the board. The board as a whole is ruffled enough. I apolgize to Leigh if I came off on the defensive. I read your post in the prayer request thread and here and coupled with everything that is going on it's a bit overwhelming. I know no one here can pick up tone nor the extent of one's suffering. I'm trying to keep leveled in a whirlwind that just doesn't make sense.
> 
> This moring is good but it makes me nervous. But I will try and enjoy the good times because there will be enough in the bad times.



Amen.  Your apology is accepted. I wasn't offended only concerned for you.  I know things don't always make sense but believe me, God has a master plan.

Things may not have made sense to Joseph, however, he went with the flow.

Proverbs 3:5-6
Trust in the Lord with all thine heart;
and lean not unto thine own understanding.
 In all thy ways acknowledge him,
and he shall direct thy paths.


Isaiah 55:8-11
For my thoughts are not your thoughts,
neither are your ways my ways, saith the Lord.
 For as the heavens are higher than the earth,
so are my ways higher than your ways,
and my thoughts than your thoughts.
 For as the rain cometh down,
and the snow from heaven, and returneth not thither,
but watereth the earth,
and maketh it bring forth and bud,
that it may give seed to the sower, and bread to the eater:
 So shall my word be that goeth forth out of my mouth:
it shall not return unto me void,
but it shall accomplish that which I please,

All we have to do is ask for what we want.  His word does not come back void so He will grant us the desires of our hearts when they are in alignment with his will.


----------



## Nice & Wavy




----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I know this for sure when I'm tired I am not at my best. I was so bummed that I won't be able to do the stripper minstry. But when God says go it will happen. As my loving church adoptive mother stated yesterday sometimes we try to do too much even when it's good. So I know I will get to focus now on my Steps program esp with me going through the inventory part now. Maybe God will open the door to allow me to work on day but right now I have to admit to myself I need to get together before wanting to help others. Because the help I want to extend I want it to be great not for me but for God.


----------



## Laela

She is a wise lady... glad to know you have an adoptive church mom! That's a blessing...




GoddessMaker said:


> I know this for sure when I'm tired I am not at my best. I was so bummed that I won't be able to do the stripper minstry. But when God says go it will happen. *As my loving church adoptive mother stated yesterday sometimes we try to do too much even when it's good. *So I know I will get to focus now on my Steps program esp with me going through the inventory part now. Maybe God will open the door to allow me to work on day but right now I have to admit to myself I need to get together before wanting to help others. Because the help I want to extend I want it to be great not for me but for God.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Yes it's a blessing. I picked her. Since my church is so young there aren't many older members so I just sort put my bid in lol. It was so great when I shared that I wanted to quit church and everything she was like ok we need to sit and chat  then like now. No judgement no looking down on me just great. I feel refreshed by God through her.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Psalms 130:3-4 KJV

If thou, Lord , shouldest mark iniquities, O Lord, who shall stand? But there is forgiveness with thee, that thou mayest be feared.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Ladies pray for me please.  I need a miracle.


----------



## LovingLady

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Ladies pray for me please.  I need a miracle.



Have faith in Him.


----------



## LovingLady

Today is the March for Marriage, please keep everyone in your prayers.

March for Marriage


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Why do only old people like me and get me? Why can't my age of people get me? I swear I will have to marry a old man to get a husband who gets my beauty. So sad.


----------



## LoveisYou

Happy Birthday BrandNew!!!!! I hope you are having a blessed and wonderful birthday. May God continue to bless and grant you favor in all that you do!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*"What  Jesus did on the cross to make you righteous will always be greater  than what Adam did in the garden that made you a sinner!" Joseph Prince*

_https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kxM85YyQGVE_


----------



## LucieLoo12

God is my resting place. He is teaching me to hide in his presence. When I am in times of need, I run to Him and he comforts me. Even though I getting married their is truly no love like God's love. No greater love. My first love. My faithful love.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

LucieLoo12 said:


> God is my resting place. He is teaching me to hide in his presence. When I am in times of need, I run to Him and he comforts me. Even though I getting married their is truly no love like God's love. No greater love. My first love. My faithful love.



Amen.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I woke up in the middle of the night with this Scripture on my heart. 

Matthew 11:28-30 - (NASB)
28 “Come to Me, all who are weary and heavy-laden, and I will give you rest. 29 Take My yoke upon you and learn from Me, for I am gentle and humble in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. 30 For My yoke is easy and My burden is light.


----------



## JaneBond007

It works a little differently in the catholic world...but I do comprehend the protestant stance on this and this is a sweet story.

Somebody, a father of a 3 year old daughter, called into K-Love today,   choking back tears on his story.  He was on the way to take his little girl to preschool.  Since they regularly listen to this christian radio programming, the three year old asked her dad about something she regularly heard, 

"Daddy, people talk about getting saved.  What does that mean?"

"Well, it means that people gave their hearts to Jesus."

"Daddy, I want to give my heart to Jesus too."


3 years old.  What a precious gift for that man today.


----------



## Nice Lady

*With God, all things are possible and he changes things.
*


----------



## MrsHaseeb

2 John 1:8 KJV
Look to yourselves, that we lose not those things which we have wrought, but that we receive a full reward.


----------



## menina

So many things going on in the world make more sense when looking at it biblically/spiritually.


----------



## Nice Lady

Spring cleaning for the spirit means so many different things and dropping things that weren't habits beforehand that are hampering our growth and happiness.

After all, Lord, you want us to have a John 10:10 on Earth.


----------



## Leigh

Isaiah 41:17-18

When the poor and needy seek water, and there is none, and their tongue faileth for thirst, I the Lord will hear them, I the God of Israel will not forsake them.  I will open rivers in high places, and fountains in the midst of the valleys: I will make the wilderness a pool of water, and the dry land springs of water.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

You Shall Have What You Say...but make certain that your sayings line of with what the word says...



Death and life are in the power of the tongue.” Proverbs 18:21


----------



## Dee_33

So is it un-Christian like to come to work, do my job, then leave for the day?  I speak to my co-workers when necc, but I don't feel the need to go to lunch with them or tell them details about my life.  I say good morning or good evening, but other than that I just want to do my work and be left alone.  I've seen a lot of lying and back-stabbing so I try to keep to myself.  Just wondering if it's wrong to isolate myself while at work?  Hmmmm


----------



## Sosa

GOD IS SO GOOD!!!!!!

good (definition)- of a FAVORABLE CHARACTER or TENDENCY; of the HIGHEST WORTH or RELIABILITY.

Yes, He is awesome...that's true. But woman, He is also just SOOO GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

kwim? 

ETA: Nevermind me, God just showed/reminded me that He is a Good God. He has been so good to me...always...everytime...without fail...without reason...without cause. He is good because...well, HE IS GOOD.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Ok I need to get this out. I'm conflicted about my music. When I workout I like to hear my hard music. Well about a week ago I deleted all rap music from my computer,Ipod and trashed all cd's. I notice my push for my workout isn't as hard when I'm listening to say gospel. It just doesn't give me the same push instead I feel like waving hands and such. That's not good when I'm lifting 55lbs overhead. I know there is nothing in the bible that states one must listen to xyz to be holy. I know that all things are permit-able but not all things are good. The music doesn't put me in a dirty mind set or anything either so I'm conflicted. When I'm in cycle she plays me music and I push beyond measure. Hood music has it's purposes lol. Ok now off to take a nap.


----------



## Laela

Meditating on this: 

*Philippians 4:11 * 
_Not that I speak in regard to need, for I have learned in whatever state I am, to be content._ 

I'm happy and content today because God's purpose for me is already in progress. Being content doesn't mean I don't want more from Abba Father. It just means I don't demand more from Him. If anyone should demand more, it's Him.  I'm listening....


----------



## Laela

I'd shared this in OT but I'll share this here as well...
===============
This young man has a powerful, encouraging message that someone, somewhere needs to hear ... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSt7BuLVDoU
#Rehabtime
#ChampionshipMindset


https://www.facebook.com/LikeTrentShelton


----------



## HeChangedMyName

GoddessMaker said:


> Ok I need to get this out. I'm conflicted about my music. When I workout I like to hear my hard music. Well about a week ago I deleted all rap music from my computer,Ipod and trashed all cd's. I notice my push for my workout isn't as hard when I'm listening to say gospel. It just doesn't give me the same push instead I feel like waving hands and such. That's not good when I'm lifting 55lbs overhead. I know there is nothing in the bible that states one must listen to xyz to be holy. I know that all things are permit-able but not all things are good. The music doesn't put me in a dirty mind set or anything either so I'm conflicted. When I'm in cycle she plays me music and I push beyond measure. Hood music has it's purposes lol. Ok now off to take a nap.



Try some "holy hip hop" . Lacrae is good, so is Da Truth, Canton Jones.. Mary Mary has done like up beat tunes. Kiera Sheard....uhm, thats ali can think of off the top if my head.

Sent from somewhere over the rainbow


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Praise God for being so loving. I was emailing a friend from my Steps class and she shared her testimony. Lord is great. Even in what seems like a terrible life God is still managing it all. This is awesome to me. I'm so happy to be going through this process because it's really opening my eyes to alot of things. In my abusive pass I allowed myself to fix what only God can fix. I used being beaten and done wrong as a excuse to behave badly. Jesus knows what abuse feels like. But he didn't sin. I'm thankful for my pastor and the teachings because it just busted some things wide open. Bringing things to the surface and being opened so they can air out is a blessing. That way they can be used again and refilled properly.


----------



## LoveisYou

That even in our brokenness He loves us....


----------



## LoveisYou

HeChangedMyName said:


> Try some "holy hip hop" . Lacrae is good, so is Da Truth, Canton Jones.. Mary Mary has done like up beat tunes. Kiera Sheard....uhm, thats ali can think of off the top if my head.
> 
> Sent from somewhere over the rainbow



Huge Lecrae fan here....boasting, just like you, and don't waste your life are my jams


----------



## Amour

Thanking Jesus for his love and sacrifice!!!!


----------



## Laela

*Ezek 34:26*
_And I will make them and the places round about my hill a blessing; and I will cause the shower to come down in its season; there shall be showers of blessing._

Enjoying this Word today....

Going old-school with the song.. lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38iFF_Boxdk


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

He has risen!!!!! 

Reading Matt 27-28 I can so see the images and feel the rawness of Jesus while going through the most horrid abuse. Thank you God for sending your kid to die a great feat that no one but him could do. God you are the truth and the light and the definition of love. We can't even articulate how good your love is.


----------



## divya

*THERE IS A FOUNTAIN*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eu9aJfwVCI0

There is a fountain filled with blood drawn from Emmanuel’s veins;
And sinners plunged beneath that flood lose all their guilty stains.
Lose all their guilty stains, lose all their guilty stains;
And sinners plunged beneath that flood lose all their guilty stains.

The dying thief rejoiced to see that fountain in his day;
And there have I, though vile as he, washed all my sins away.
Washed all my sins away, washed all my sins away;
And there have I, though vile as he, washed all my sins away.

Dear dying Lamb, Thy precious blood shall never lose its power
Till all the ransomed church of God be saved, to sin no more.
Be saved, to sin no more, be saved, to sin no more;
Till all the ransomed church of God be saved, to sin no more.

E’er since, by faith, I saw the stream Thy flowing wounds supply,
Redeeming love has been my theme, and shall be till I die.
And shall be till I die, and shall be till I die;
Redeeming love has been my theme, and shall be till I die.

Then in a nobler, sweeter song, I’ll sing Thy power to save,
When this poor lisping, stammering tongue lies silent in the grave.
Lies silent in the grave, lies silent in the grave;
When this poor lisping, stammering tongue lies silent in the grave.

Lord, I believe Thou hast prepared, unworthy though I be,
For me a blood bought free reward, a golden harp for me!
’Tis strung and tuned for endless years, and formed by power divine,
To sound in God the Father’s ears no other name but Thine.


----------



## LoveisYou

Happy Resurrection Day!!!!!

Jesus Your name is Power, Living Water!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rFxJ2xTVK0


----------



## HeChangedMyName

I made Easter Story Cookies with the kids last night, they enjoyed it, and the cookies were a hit with the family today at dinner. They process if making the cookies tels the story of Jesus's resurrection.

http://m.wikihow.com/Make-Easter-Story-Cookies

Sent from somewhere over the rainbow


----------



## JaneBond007

Although I don't push my religion (this is a christian forum) on others at all, I likewise won't be pushed easily to deny my beliefs.  That's not all to say that I don't have longing for the synagogue.  I do and I still go occasionally.  Sometimes, I do wonder if I made the final best choice for me and in those moments, I find solace by little miracles of faith.  G-d sends them to me.  I've known from age 13 til now where I was born, of whom I was born, and have witnessed stage by stage where G-d was leading me.  If it were not for the synagogue, I would never have seen the beauty in catholicism.  And if it were not for catholicism, I would not have appreciated fully the beauty of judaism.  I'm in a very different space from most ...but it's still in the loving arms of G-d.  

In fact, I just thought of certain spiritual touches I've experienced in life previously.  One of the most cherished was Rosh Hashanah at the Chabad in Pittsburgh, PA a few years back with my cousin from Chicago.  I still cherish all the lovely people I met then  and hold dear to myself still today.  But the question I had as I sat in the sanctuary was one of where G-d was.  I didn't feel Him distinctly in the messianic church's tabernacle, nor exactly the same in the evangelical  church of my best friend then, as I do in the catholic church...directly in their tabernacle.  And then He revealed His Presence to me...as a loving Father, stretched out above the knesset, arms open, and I felt safe.  It rather coincides with another moment of doubt and the L-rd came to me. I could see him in my mind.  But I was told I had two choices and both are orthodoxy, and to be good.  That's it.

I don't expect everyone to comprehend that, but my cousin does.  She never judges my choices not to come in halachically via orthodoxy.  She just loves me as her cousin.  We share many things...but one thing we don't is a negative proselytizing spirit.  We're lucky, I guess, considering the sad state of the world and its inability to get along.  We have respect for one another.  But I feel incredibly lucky to be in the place I'm in.  I see the value all around me and I honor it.  But as they say, you can't sit on two chairs with one butt.  So where does that leave an anusi catholic?  Or someone who is a Jewish convert to catholicism?  Well, if they find the place they are supposed to be, it leaves them in the arms of G-d with all sorts of lovely expressions of faith all around.  Even in persecution, they find the roses.  Religious choices and practice are personal...they are communal in the body of like-believers. A choice doesn't take away the shine of another, ever.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

When the time was right,
the sea parted,
the walls fell down,
the lions went hungry,
the sun stood still,
the star appeared,
the waves were calmed,
the stone rolled away, 
the Lord ascended...
And when the time is right, 
The King of kings will return.

God is never early and He's never late - He's always right on time and His plans for you are good. 

"For I know the plans I have for you, " declares the Lord, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future." Jeremiah 29:11 NIV

Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I must confess something. In all my time of being a christian I have never felt anything at Easter. However this Easter I feel so much I can't even put it into words. To now really being taught the word and gospel without all that fluff of mansions,cars,and prosperity and now being on the track of healing by God alone, I finally see God for who he is. Never will I think again why did bad things happen to good people. There is no such thing as a good person as we all fall short of the glory from the womb. But Jesus God in the flesh did nothing to deserve the ridicule and abuse. But God so loved us-so meaning a overwhelming amount that he sent his son. 

I finally feel like I'm learning about Christianity and how I should be striving in my life. I'm so happy to be able to finally know what this walk is and what it isn't. I love God and I love the men of God at my church. I love the body of Christ my church family-something I have never said in my whole life. 

I went yesterday to help my now adoptive mom and dad at their apartments since they are in the Cares program. I took 2 hours of my Saturday early to help out and make pancakes and such. Do you know I felt good and had fun doing that. I have never felt that way ever. Daddy Blaine introduces me as his daughter who were are in the process of adopting. This makes me giggle like a school girl. Now you must know they are white but they are so loving and I feel no condemnation nor slave feeling just love. I can't express that. It's up there with God's love. 

I love you ladies flaws and all. We have are good days here and bad but we are in this thing period.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Thanks to the Bible series I now see the man who played the part of Jesus when I read the Gospels, lol. I wish I could get that out of my head.


----------



## loolalooh

Thank you for taking care of me, Lord.  Amen.


----------



## JaneBond007

1Peter 5:7  Casting all your care upon him; for he careth for you.

Phil 4:6 Be careful for nothing; but in every thing by prayer and supplication with
thanksgiving let your requests be made known unto God.

Eph 6:18  Praying always with all prayer and supplication in the Spirit, and
watching thereunto with all perseverance and supplication for all saints;

1Thes 5:17 Pray without ceasing.

1Peter 4:7  But the end of all things is at hand: be ye therefore sober, and watch
unto prayer.

Luke 18:1  And he spake a parable unto them to this end, that men ought always
to pray, and not to faint;

Mark 11:24 Therefore I say unto you, What things soever ye desire, when ye
pray, believe that ye receive them, and ye shall have them.

John 16:23-24 And in that day ye shall ask me nothing. Verily, verily, I say unto
you, Whatsoever ye shall ask the Father in my name, he will give it you.  Hitherto
have ye asked nothing in my name: ask, and ye shall receive, that your joy may be
full.


----------



## JaneBond007

As Jesus cried out on the cross to His Father, He was referring to Psalm 22:

Psalm 22[a]
For the director of music. To the tune of “The Doe of the Morning.” A psalm of David.

1 My God, my God, why have you forsaken me?
    Why are you so far from saving me,
    so far from my cries of anguish?
2 My God, I cry out by day, but you do not answer,
    by night, but I find no rest.*

3 Yet you are enthroned as the Holy One;
    you are the one Israel praises.[c]
4 In you our ancestors put their trust;
    they trusted and you delivered them.
5 To you they cried out and were saved;
    in you they trusted and were not put to shame.

6 But I am a worm and not a man,
    scorned by everyone, despised by the people.
7 All who see me mock me;
    they hurl insults, shaking their heads.
8 “He trusts in the Lord,” they say,
    “let the Lord rescue him.
Let him deliver him,
    since he delights in him.”

9 Yet you brought me out of the womb;
    you made me trust in you, even at my mother’s breast.
10 From birth I was cast on you;
    from my mother’s womb you have been my God.

11 Do not be far from me,
    for trouble is near
    and there is no one to help.

12 Many bulls surround me;
    strong bulls of Bashan encircle me.
13 Roaring lions that tear their prey
    open their mouths wide against me.
14 I am poured out like water,
    and all my bones are out of joint.
My heart has turned to wax;
    it has melted within me.
15 My mouth[d] is dried up like a potsherd,
    and my tongue sticks to the roof of my mouth;
    you lay me in the dust of death.

16 Dogs surround me,
    a pack of villains encircles me;
    they pierce[e] my hands and my feet.
17 All my bones are on display;
    people stare and gloat over me.
18 They divide my clothes among them
    and cast lots for my garment.

19 But you, Lord, do not be far from me.
    You are my strength; come quickly to help me.
20 Deliver me from the sword,
    my precious life from the power of the dogs.
21 Rescue me from the mouth of the lions;
    save me from the horns of the wild oxen.

22 I will declare your name to my people;
    in the assembly I will praise you.
23 You who fear the Lord, praise him!
    All you descendants of Jacob, honor him!
    Revere him, all you descendants of Israel!
24 For he has not despised or scorned
    the suffering of the afflicted one;
he has not hidden his face from him
    but has listened to his cry for help.

25 From you comes the theme of my praise in the great assembly;
    before those who fear you[f] I will fulfill my vows.
26 The poor will eat and be satisfied;
    those who seek the Lord will praise him—
    may your hearts live forever!

27 All the ends of the earth
    will remember and turn to the Lord,
and all the families of the nations
    will bow down before him,
28 for dominion belongs to the Lord
    and he rules over the nations.

29 All the rich of the earth will feast and worship;
    all who go down to the dust will kneel before him—
    those who cannot keep themselves alive.
30 Posterity will serve him;
    future generations will be told about the Lord.
31 They will proclaim his righteousness,
    declaring to a people yet unborn:
    He has done it!*


----------



## crlsweetie912

He loves me even in my messed up state.  I'm completely in awe of Him!


----------



## Nice & Wavy




----------



## Nice & Wavy




----------



## AtlantaJJ

I understand personally the saying "God writes straight with crooked lines."


----------



## janiebaby

I'm in Deuteronomy and it's such an intesting parallel to the New Testament. I never enjoyed reading Deuteronomy before but now it's like reading it for the very first time with some small measure of understanding.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Thank you Lord for being good and being God. I know I will never be perfect but your lovely is so freely given to me so undeserving. I feel great to know you keep me even when nothing has changed in my life. I thank for waking up even though I was late. Your just good. Lord I love you so much!


----------



## AyannaDivine

About to walk in to this interview.  Thank you Lord!


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Hebrews 12:11-13 NLT

No discipline is enjoyable while it is happening—it’s painful! But afterward there will be a peaceful harvest of right living for those who are trained in this way. So take a new grip with your tired hands and strengthen your weak knees. Mark out a straight path for your feet so that those who are weak and lame will not fall but become strong.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God is so great. I'm still relishing in the convo from Thursday night. It was just awesome to be able to talk and get to know the body that I am in. I'm glad that my sponsor had a change of heart so I can met her on Fridays instead of Tuesdays. I have a gym class on that day that is major for me. I'm trying to become nice looking and I need to be in class every time. I was worried about it actually and had to keep checking myself through out the night because I was very anxious. God is great even when I'm broke, and don't know how I'm going to get gas for the rest of the month.


----------



## Nice & Wavy




----------



## Nice & Wavy




----------



## Nice & Wavy




----------



## LifeafterLHCF

When you see no way God sees many. I prayed something hard today while at church like on my face praying. God provided for me and I'm soo thankful. Prayer works even when it doesn't look like it will workout. I shared my testimony on tonight with my home group man that really was hard but therapeutic. See the things that are in the light the devil can't do anything with. God sends his love through others. I just cried in my church mom and dad's arms. I have never been able to do that with my own. Man Jesus is awesome.


----------



## Nice & Wavy




----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I need to confess I read post and it made me feel so bad and made me start comparing. I will not allow the devil a baby toe hold in my life. What's in the life can't have power. It's wonderful for a fellow black woman doing better and growing. I will be content in what God has provided me and not covet my neighbor.


----------



## LoveisYou

Had a very disturbing dream/half dream this past wknd...praying for clarity

Our salvation doesn't depend on our feelings, feelings are fickle, feelings change....Our Heavenly Father never changes.


----------



## JaneBond007

Refuse those chains, you are not G-d's "black child,"  you are simply, His "child," whom He loves tremendously.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

It was pure joy to be with my church mom and daddy and their daughter,grand kids and son in law. It's was a blessing to see them celebrate 35 years of marriage. Just a beauitful ministry of love. Daddy B said love is a choice. You have to choice daily to love the other person but it's not something you just get to walk out and leave. So beauitful. I will be content in my single life and maybe one day God will allow me to see marriage and babies.


----------



## crlsweetie912

I did something to day that I didn't have to do
I could have said HECK NO I'm not doing that
For someone that has treated me HORRIBLY in the past few months....
And still asked me to do it in a way that was deplorable.
The neck roll was about to start and I PAUSED
Smiled and said "I'll take care of it for you"
It reminded me of all the times that I went to God for something and he must have felt the EXACT SAME WAY!
But HE DID IT FOR ME ANYWAY!
I love the Lord!
:reddancer:


----------



## Avidprayer

Life just got real........


----------



## Laela

Jesus is coming back.... because people don't believe it, doesn't make it untrue. Focusing on Truth, the importance of Life!


----------



## Nice Lady

*But the Lord is faithful, who will establish you and guard you from the evil one *(2 Thessalonians 3:3 NKJV).


----------



## stephluv

Avidprayer said:


> Life just got real........


Avidprayer- I said the same thing yesterday-- signs everywhere



Laela said:


> Jesus is coming back.... because people don't believe it, doesn't make it untrue. Focusing on Truth, the importance of Life!


Laela- AMEN!!! So thankful I was given another chance to get it together....I sure can be stubborn


Nice Lady said:


> *But the Lord is faithful, who will establish you and guard you from the evil one *(2 Thessalonians 3:3 NKJV).


Nice Lady- Thank you for this...was feeling a sense of doubt creeping in and I just prayed that I get a booster and confirmation...Even with the circumstances with my family I've been staying in my praise/worship, praying and fast...I know Satan is mad but i'm standing still not wavering!


----------



## stephluv

This is random but every since I did that fast in the begining of the yr...I just have been HUNGRY for God...like it was like I given fresh batteries lol Havent felt like this since I was a little girl and i just want to say THANK YOU LORD for I dont deserve your grace! I want to bring more ppl into His Word and helped them get saved. I dont know where to start so asking for tips/advice. I know my brother needs a relationship with Christ to have the power to fight the demons in his life but I dont know what to tell him to get him started. Asking for direction TIA


----------



## Lissa0821

I was sharing with my sister via email as well as in the Career portion of the forum that I was over my job and the long drive each day.  Today for some reason, I am really not feeling it at all.  I said to God earlier Lord I want to honor you, but I really don't care about this job.  I don't want to become negative about it so please tell me what to do.  

My sister sent me this email response fifteen minutes later: 

Just pray for a divine connection; a divine hook up. He can put you in the right place, at just the right time; somebody won't even know why they have to hire you, they just will! They will be burdened to have you! What God has for you, it is for you! And it is not His will for you to be sitting there right now miserable. Or making that long trek to a job you don't even like. He can give you a bigger, better paycheck doing what you love! After all, He put the desire IN YOU to be an accountant!

God still hears and still answers my prayers.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Gen 4:
7 If you do what is right, will you not be accepted? But if you do not do what is right, sin is crouching at your door;* it desires to have you, but you must rule over it*.”


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Sitting quiet God speaks. I felt something last night that I haven't fully forgiven the dude who did me harm at my job. I think I still have a bit of resentment towards him. The same for the dude from the gym I don't care if he lives or dies honestly. God also showed me that I can be so jealous at times of others getting close to my mother. I don't like folks getting close to her or them calling her mom or anything. For me since I really didn't get mothered from her I don't like that others are getting what I should have gotten. Revealtion is really good.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Ecclesiastes 8:11-13 NKJV

Because the sentence against an evil work is not executed speedily, therefore the heart of the sons of men is fully set in them to do evil. Though a sinner does evil a hundred times, and his days are prolonged, yet I surely know that it will be well with those who fear God, who fear before Him. But it will not be well with the wicked; nor will he prolong his days, which  are as a shadow, because he does not fear before God.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Selah

Romans 8:13
For if ye live after the flesh, ye shall die: but if ye through the Spirit do mortify the deeds of the body, ye shall live.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

This is a sure sign of growth, when God reveals 'you to you' it aint always pretty, but we acknowledge something that we previously did not know was a hinderance to us before His revelation and are willing to make the  change necessary for our healing.





GoddessMaker said:


> Sitting quiet God speaks. I felt something last night that I haven't fully forgiven the dude who did me harm at my job. I think I still have a bit of resentment towards him. The same for the dude from the gym I don't care if he lives or dies honestly. God also showed me that I can be so jealous at times of others getting close to my mother. I don't like folks getting close to her or them calling her mom or anything. For me since I really didn't get mothered from her I don't like that others are getting what I should have gotten. Revealtion is really good.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

GoddessMaker

Just sharing...

Several years ago before my mom died the Lord revealed to me that my mom did the best that she could considering her circumstances.  (I called her up one day and told that I understood that she only did the best she could, she agreed with me and repeated it a few times and she told me that she loved me, that was enough for me.) 

When I considered the environment that she was brought up in, it's a miracle that I am even here today.  I forgave her long ago, in fact, I actually felt sorry for her she was ill equipped teen mother that truly did not know to deal with an unwanted pregnancy (me), there was NO example in the home only disfunction at every hand.  

The two of us missed out on so much, but God, He has restored me and loved all the hurt away.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Iwanthealthyhair67 I'm so glad God is a restorer. I am very understanding of my mom. She was depressed my whole childhood so I know she did the best she could. It still at times is a bit raw because it's like man now others get the goodies. 

God I'm glad you are convicting me of things. I need to learn to be softer with others. I'm very sharp shooting at work and it makes me seem like a total not nice person. I don't want to be defensive at all I just need to work on me.


----------



## LoveisYou

I NEED God everyday. Well, "duh" but I DO!!! I can feel it if I don't hear or read His Word. It's a must for me. My what a long way I've come....only through and by Him.


----------



## Laela

Compassion is a characteristic of God and a spiritual response .... pity is an emotional reaction. When I see I'm starting to _feel _sorry for someone or pity them, I choose to lift them up in prayer instead.. I'm commanded to.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I just noticed something. I can understand why one should be with equally yoked folks. I feel crummy when I'm with folks who have more than I do. I have coworker who can always afford to shop I can't. I am really scaping by. Hanging around those who aren't on my level makes it painful to really deal. I will have to throw myself into God's love right now because I feel extra low right now.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

LIVING OR JUST ALIVE?



Scripture Text: Ecclesiates 12:1 - Remember now your Creator in the days of your youth.

What matters is not how long you live, but how well you live.

Some people live for 85 years and do very little. Others live only a relatively few years, but they fill that time with service to God and others, and their influence lives on.

Many people are concerned only with prolonging their stay here on this earth, and so they strive to add years to their lives. Every year we spend billions of dollars for medicines, vitamins and special diets to stay alive. And yet we forget that it is not the quantity of life but the quality of life and what we accomplish for the Lord that makes life meaningful.

Only when we devote our lives to the Creator do our days on earth count for eternity.


Today, let's seek to fill the hours with service, worship, and work for the Master. If this is our last day (and who knows, it may be), rather than wasting it in dreaming of a long life, let it be occupied with producing abundant fruit and being a blessing. Instead of just drifting aimlessly through our allotted hours and days, let us truly live.


Yes, the only life that's worthwhile (be it long or short) is the one spent in service for the Lord and in bringing blessings 
to others.




Take me life and let it be 
Consecrated, Lord, to Thee;
Take my moments and my days,
Let them flow in ceaseless praise!




It is better to add life to your years than to add years to your life.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I really want to make sure I'm loving well instead of being scared. I know I pain God so but he still loves well.


----------



## LoveisYou

GoddessMaker said:


> I just noticed something. I can understand why one should be with *equally yoked folks*. I feel crummy when I'm with folks who have more than I do. I have coworker who can always afford to shop I can't. I am really scaping by. Hanging around those who aren't on my level makes it painful to really deal. I will have to throw myself into God's love right now because I feel extra low right now.



Hey lady,

Do you mean spiritually? I could be misinterpreting your post, but having more money to shop doesn't make her better than you in any sense. People have different circumstances. Anytime you are tempted to compare yourself to her, just replace it with another thought. Everything about you makes you uniquely you, you are fearfully and wonderfully made.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

No not spiritually but life's status. You hit it on the head however as I that is how I felt or feel. I know I'm unique but I know I desire more but I'm trying not to let it get the best of me as that would be coveting thy neighbor.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Random questions
Why do I take on so much additional responsibility like I feel like I need to help others but I don't feel that anyone should do it for me?

Why is it some are able to be themselves and cry or whatever so freely while I feel undeserving of such?

Why do I feel so scared of those I feel safe with? Maybe because I don't feel I have a good judgement call with people since many have hurt me ie parents,men etc.

Had some real good thoughts last night at my sponsor meeting. She said maybe God is holding your weight loss up because you have made it into a idol. I was like wow hadn't thought about that but I do idolize those who are skinny,those with tiny waist and large bottoms and those who are pretty. I will allow this time to rid of that idol and heal properly for a time. Revelation is good.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Where is everyone?  You all better be out praying or something lol.

I feel hurt and being honest is the only way to get it over it. I know this is a internet site and one shouldn't care about the people on it. But it pains me that some take things and run with them and not really understand everything. I think back to 2 people here that I feel just have gone poof from responding to me for various things. One that really strings makes me just baffled that one minute everything is welcome then in the next one is like a pure annoyance. I have to check myself because I don't desire that to pour over into my real life with others and be too scared to talk bc of being misunderstood. At times I think there are many believers here but then things happen and I feel like it's a show only. One can't just throw away one from the body but then I guess on the web or whatever anything can happen. It really pushes me to dissolve come September.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Philippians 1:9-11 MSG

So this is my prayer: that your love will flourish and that you will not only love much but well. Learn to love appropriately. You need to use your head and test your feelings so that your love is sincere and intelligent, not sentimental gush. Live a lover's life, circumspect and exemplary, a life Jesus will be proud of: bountiful in fruits from the soul, making Jesus Christ attractive to all, getting everyone involved in the glory and praise of God.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

GoddessMaker said:


> Where is everyone?  You all better be out praying or something lol.
> 
> I feel hurt and being honest is the only way to get it over it. I know this is a internet site and one shouldn't care about the people on it. But it pains me that some take things and run with them and not really understand everything. I think back to 2 people here that I feel just have gone poof from responding to me for various things. One that really strings makes me just baffled that one minute everything is welcome then in the next one is like a pure annoyance. I have to check myself because I don't desire that to pour over into my real life with others and be too scared to talk bc of being misunderstood. At times I think there are many believers here but then things happen and I feel like it's a show only. One can't just throw away one from the body but then I guess on the web or whatever anything can happen. It really pushes me to dissolve come September.



GoddessMaker, All the women on the Christian board have grown on me in one way or another. I am on here frequently and even when I rarely respond everyone is in my prayers.


----------



## JaneBond007

Only Jesus can fully carry us.  We can support one another, but sometimes, it proves too much to another person and draining.  There could be many reasons why that is so.   Maybe they are under stress or don't have the wherewithall to properly advise someone in serious situations.  Our first choice _has_ to be Jesus, as difficult as that can seem.


----------



## LoveisYou

I love people and I know some pretty awesome ones
but my early experiences have taught me that ppl have so much of their own personal stuff to deal with that it's hard to lean on them
not b'c they don't want to be there, but b'c they too are dealing with a lot
that's why it's soooooooooo important to lean on Jesus
we are here to help each other which is great
but we can really only fully depend on Him
b'c all of us are fallible
and in being fallible we let each other down


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

The deeper I get into my church and the Word it really pushes me to really make sure I do life with others. We can't be so stuck on ourselves that we don't help others. I know for myself being depressed for so long I was so stuck on me that I could help others nor do life with others. When you are actually in the body of Christ one can't just do things when it's comfy for you. I know for the past 2 Sundays I have wanted to stay home but each time it has been fruitful because it's not all about me. I rather be with someone in their low then their high because it gives me a better appreciation for the work God has done in them. To here congrats from someone who doesn't know me rings hollow for me personally but those who know the struggle really it's like so full it's overflowing. 

Today's sermon was so great to me yet it challenges. When you get lazy in your studies repent and move on. It's a great joy to have true saints around me now. I am just in awe with God and how he loves through people. Leaning on God means being open to others to give godly counsel. Know the Word and being open to the body of believers.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I really like this song.

Restoration-David Bryner
http://youtu.be/_rKLMO0IcJ8


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm so mad hurt and any other not nice feeling right now. Just had a interview for assistance and was so nicely turned down. My income is too much yet they don't take in account for all the things that have to be paid. I'm really feeling a bit of fear but I'm not suppose to as a Christian but I am. I don't know how I will keep going and having to constantly pay a cc then reuse it. It's a never ending spiral. God I need a better paying job where I can have some advancement. I don't like asking for help and to be frank no one is going out of their way to help and I don't blame them as I'm adult and should be able to stand on my own two feet. I need gas I need grocery money weekly. It makes me want to forsake my diet as I feel like most judge you for not eating crap if  your not making alot and who are you to desire to eat fresh produce and such. I want to cry right now but I can't but this is mad stressful.


----------



## JaneBond007

@GoddessMaker, is there some type of part-time position available somewhere you live where you don't have to pay extra gas to get there?  Is there something you can do for your apartment building, like vacuum the halls for a discount or extra little check monthly?  Pick up around the grounds?  Even at your gym???  Don't give up.  I'm praying for you.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

JaneBond007 I'm looking like major in my area but no dice as of yet. I really feel God is holding it up right now on purpose. All I can do is pray and press.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Luke 2:34-35 NLT

Then Simeon blessed them, and he said to Mary, the baby’s mother, “This child is destined to cause many in Israel to fall, but he will be a joy to many others. He has been sent as a sign from God, but many will oppose him. As a result, the deepest thoughts of many hearts will be revealed. And a sword will pierce your very soul.”


----------



## LoveisYou

Romans 8:38-39 
For I am persuaded, that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come,Nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

It truly is hard to just be in God rather than do. Right now in this phase of my life where I'm not sure if I will make it to the end of the month money wise I have to really stay firm not to do anything outside of God as a it's a slap in the face of God. Do I feel God is able yes but will he provide I don't know. I know that is bad as it still shows how I don't trust God fully. It's scary to think about honestly.

I also notice while reflecting that I have placed myself in this position. I feel I limit myself too much in way of making money and go for safe jobs but want to complain about lack. I know I'm capable of doing much more but my resume and experience isn't reflecting such. I know your thinking why is this being posted here but for me it's all higher level in my eyes. I felt being poor and helping people was doing good but it's not. I don't want to covet my neighbor ie people here and in real life for having nice things and being able to really enjoy the luxury of life. I really wish I had a trusted person to take me under their wing and see what do I need to do in order to have better track-age. The trajectory of my life right now is going no where and I'm already 27 and that isn't cute. 

I don't want to just spin my wheels and one can only pray so much. I don't want to keep just scurrying and not moving any where. I was listening to the sermon yesterday and pastor mentioned one shouldn't just move in order to find more money if they are planted in a good church or to make sure you will be able to find another good gospel based church. 

Pray for me ladies I guess it's always darkest before the dawn.


----------



## LoveisYou

I need clarification
I need to know if what I'm doing is what God wants me to do
am I where He wants me to be?
feeling very "blah" lately
I want to be about My Father's business
and right now, I'm not sure....


----------



## LoveisYou

Jealously will cause you to compete for a promise that God didn't even have assigned for you #cain #abel via *teracarissa*


----------



## DreamLife

I just feel like I'm going back into a preparation season, which always tends to get kind of lonely. I don't know whether its just preparation for a new phase in my career, preparation for a mate, some other change, or just going to a new level in my walk, but I know it's time to embrace it.  I can tell because that's when distractions come my way. I have to get prayed up. Praying for my family as well...there's a lot going on, a lot of stress. Wish my fam could just feel some relief for a while. Also I feel like stress is aging me, God has really been talking to me about that.


----------



## LoveisYou

What a WORRRRRRRRDDDDD!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCG39XD2-ro


----------



## JaneBond007

Today is a new day.  Don't give up, GoddessMaker  Say this all day long:

"Jesus, I trust in You."  Say it until you mean it.  He is right beside you.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

JaneBond007 Thank you love. Today is a new day. I'm mulling over your statement right now. 

I can't bring myself to read the Boston bombing info. There's enough pain in my everyday I don't want to be outdone and it's only 8ish here. I pray for the familes who lost loved ones though as their lives have just changed in a instant of utter maddness. God allowed this I pray the message is learned and comfort comes down quickly.


----------



## JaneBond007

G-d trumps man's logic all day long...

I Samuel 16:17

"But the LORD said to Samuel, "Do not consider his appearance or his height, for I have rejected him. The LORD does not look at the things people look at. People look at the outward appearance, but the LORD looks at the heart."

Jeremiah 10:23 

"O Lord, I am conscious that a man's way is not in himself: man has no power of guiding his steps."

I Corinthians 1:27

"But God chose the foolish things of the world to shame the wise; God chose the weak things of the world to shame the strong."


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Had a 2nd interview with Christian co for pt job. I pray it's for me.


----------



## Laela

*Eccl 11:5*
_As you know not what is the way of the wind, or how the spirit comes to the bones in the womb of a pregnant woman, even so you know not the work of God, Who does all._


----------



## Nice Lady

The devil will give us a bad idea and encourage us to act on it. He never show us the destruction and death that result in following through on that bad idea--the consequences from that choice. A wise person never keeps making the same mistakes that have severe consequences. Only a fool has to be rescued several times.  Fools run into trouble head first.


----------



## Laela

My mom is my mother, but she's also my sister in Christ.  I treasure her and other sisters in Christ being here. Stewing on this on-time Word she texted me today:

*John 8*
31 To the Jews who had believed him, Jesus said, “If you hold to my teaching, you are really my disciples. 32 Then you will know the truth, and the truth will set you free.”  
33 They answered him, “We are Abraham’s descendants and have never been slaves of anyone. How can you say that we shall be set free?”

Are you free?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord I thank you for the food I have right now. I know there are others who don't have anything. I don't want to be someone who disregards the provision that you have already provided. Help me not to get sad by not having means. I know this won't always be and that I know it has been this way for many many years. I know that I have made some dumb choices in my life and I have to sit in the consequences until something happens. It hurts and it's maddening to feel that I work for nothing but the essentials. I know there are others who would be happy to just have the rent paid. 


I pray one day when I'm better money wise that I will be able to be there to help others and not be tight with money and bless others just because since I haven't had that done for me I want to do it for others. I will cling to the Word and promises that your Word says vs my desires. I don't want to just spin my wheels in this world and make another mistake. I want to get my MBA I know that I have wanted it but I have been to scared to go for it. I have tried to be content in just having a BA but it's nothing to me nor society. I know a advanced degree will be important for me to branch into a new career. I need prayer and direction I pray something happens soon.


----------



## Nice & Wavy




----------



## Nice Lady

Many things have been paid for at Calvary...God wants us to ask...ask for wisdom. * He wants to give you wisdom. He doesn't want it to be hidden or a strange thing to His Children. It doesn't have to be missing...*

"But if any of you lack wisdom, you should pray to God, who will give it to you; because God gives generously and graciously to all."

GOD'S WORD FOR YOU TODAY:


----------



## Laela

When we are secure in Christ, we recognize there is no need to fight a battle Jesus has already won. Victory will not be.. it is. 

To trust God is to rest in Him.

*Psalm 91*
_1 Whoever dwells in the shelter of the Most High
    will rest in the shadow of the Almighty.[a]
2 I will say of the Lord, “He is my refuge and my fortress,
    my God, in whom I trust.”_


----------



## Laela

*April 17*

*2 Thessalonians 1:6  * 
_God is just: He will pay back trouble to those who trouble you. _

How does tragedy become triumph; pain become gain; defeat become victory; heartache become contentment and joy? We quickly forget there is a divine, productive purpose behind every event in life. Even when the enemy is allowed to vex you, there is a leash and a limit on what he can do. Always keep this in mind: even Satan will one day answer for his rebellion, and he too will bow his knee and confess with His tongue that Jesus is Lord! God never abstractly lets you go through trouble. He fully intends to repay every troublemaker. It can be difficult to see the long term benefit when someone is troubling you. On the flip side, when God is blessing you, it will still continue to work together for your good in the long run. So, in a sense, God is turning blessings into even greater blessings, and glory into even greater glory! Let us also not forget that we become targets for chastisement when we allow ourselves to be tools to cause trouble. When the child of God cries out to God, even another child of God should be sure that we're not the cause of their cry.

Elder S R Henderson, Associate Pastor
The Rock Baptist Church


----------



## LoveisYou

"Bless those who curse you, pray for those who mistreat you."

There's greater things at play here
far greater than ego and pride
Difficult, but not about me
Bless and pray....remember always to bless and pray for


----------



## LoveisYou

Just want to add:
God has been so good to me!


----------



## Nice Lady

April 18, 2013--Joseph Prince Ministries Daily Devotional

Prayers That Proclaim

*Luke 13:12 

12But when Jesus saw her, He called her to Him and said to her, “Woman, you are loosed from your infirmity.”*

When you have a need, do you pray or do you plead? Do you begin your prayers with words like, “Please God, please! God, I beg You to have mercy!”

Prayers that plead and beg imply that your heavenly Father is not willing to do it. Yet, He is far more gracious and willing to give to you than you are willing to ask, think or imagine. (Ephesians 3:20) He desires above all things that you prosper and be in health, even as your soul prospers. (3 John 1:2)

In fact, long before you have a need, God has already met that need. Long before you knew you needed a Savior, He sent His Son to be your Savior. This is your God! He is a good God. So when you beg Him for something, you are actually saying that He is reluctant to give and needs to be persuaded strongly before He will move. Yet, He is not like that.

Jesus knew the heart of the Father. When He saw the woman bound with a spirit of infirmity, He did not pray, “Oh Father! She has been suffering for 18 long years! I beseech You, Father, have mercy on her. Please, please heal her!” No, when Jesus saw her, He immediately proclaimed, “Woman, you are loosed from your infirmity,” because He knew the heart of the Father. He knew that the Father wanted her delivered from her crippling condition.

At the end of a church service, I don’t stand and pray, “Oh God, please bless Your people. Oh God, do keep them. Oh God, be ever so gracious to them!” Instead, I proclaim, “The Lord bless you. The Lord keep you. The Lord make His face shine on you and be gracious to you!”

Beloved, when you pray, proclaim your healing, protection and provision because your Father’s heart overflows with love for you. And when you declare it, He sanctions it. When you declare it, He establishes it!


----------



## sweetvi

GLAM~God's Love Amazes Me Women Ministries
I posted this about a year ago yet I feel led by the LORD to post it again. Lord, open the heart, mind, and spirit of the one(s) who shall receive.

God is repositioning some of you and the process is painful but let me encourage you to surrender to the pain of the process for it shall posture you back into HIS original position that He ordained for you in the beginning. This repositioning is setting you back in order. Just as a dislocated or broken bone is reset, repositioned, so is it with you. He's replacing you back to your proper state, your original position of spirit over flesh and HIS divine order! Your SET PLACE is under His rule, reign & regency...ORDER. You've been dislocated, you've been broken, you've been dislodged, stuff happened that caused you to move, to shift from your destined position but God is positioning you back. I hear the cries of those in my spirit this morning that have been crying out to the Lord for their position back in HIM not for a title in a church or for fame but to be back in right alignment with Him! To be postured in the heart, mind, body and spirit, to be one with Him through love and obedience, God has heard your cries and He's repositioning you! There's a place in this repostioning that will cause you to be anchored and fastened in Him. Whatever falls off wasn't to be attached....God is repositioning you.


Got this from my facebook


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God is a provider. I won't go into detail but God is just awesome and great. I look forward to the future something I never really could do. I will trust in the Lord as he is a loving father nothing like I think. Thank God he doesn't disown us after failing.


----------



## Nice Lady

*God's Great Love For Humans

Christ is the breathing forth of the heart, life and spirit of God into all the dead race of Adam. He is the seeker, the finder, the restorer of all that, from Cain to the end of time, was lost and dead to the life of God. He is the love that prays for all its murderers; the love that willingly suffers and dies among thieves, that thieves may have a life with him in Paradise; the love that visits publicans, harlots and sinners, and wants and seeks to forgive where most is to be forgiven. - William Law*


----------



## Laela

The four lepers together agreed.... today is the day of glad tidings. Let's not hold our peace, that we might save a life that blossom into a multitude. Amein~


----------



## Nice Lady

A Christian always brightens up the room in our behavior and actions. People never examine words. They look at our lives and then, form opinions. We don't have to be over the top for people to notice a difference or make them what what we have(i.e., Jesus on the inside). Your life can be the life that causes others to make positive changes instead of negative ones:



> I don't need everyone to hear me say I'm a Christian but I need everyone to see Christ in me. -Nishan Panwar


----------



## Laela




----------



## Nice Lady

*Psalm 37:3-4 NKJV

3 Trust in the Lord, and do good;
Dwell in the land, and feed on His faithfulness.
4 Delight yourself also in the Lord,
And He shall give you the desires of your heart.*


----------



## stephluv

whew sometimes i feel like i cant keep my strength...family problems just weighing me down but I will continue to have faith and stay in prayer!!! I just had to vent real quick cause my fast is not about me which is what i had started it on but has turned into me interceding for my family! I'm thankful and dont want God to see this as me being ungrateful....I can do ALL things through Christ who strengthens me!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

As a Christ Follower, we must stand and after we have done all to stand....STAND with our armour on and defeat the enemy, no matter what.  

So tired of reading such vitriol on this forum...just waiting for this to be overerplexed.


----------



## Laela

When I read the news about natural events around the world, it brings to remembrance the significance of the Sea and the mysteries surrounding it. 

*Ecclesiastes 1:7* 
_All the rivers run into the sea; yet the sea is not full; unto the place from whence the rivers come, thither they return again._

*Psalms 135:6* 
_Whatsoever the LORD pleased, that did he in heaven, and in earth, in the seas, and all deep places._


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Jesus let everyone know that he was the son of the living God, so much so that they didn't believe him.  Does anyone know who we (you) are?


----------



## LovingLady

Whatever God has for me, no man can take. Thank you Jesus!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Sometimes I really wonder what is of God and what is of me? I mean I have desires but are they about God's purposes. I really thought I wanted to do counseling but I honestly don't want to be overwhelmed by the issues of others. I want to take certain things on that really are a interest to me. I know I prefer to work in a professional business setting however. I desire to get a grad degree but I'm really dragging in the process because of my doubt. I know doubt and fear are not of God but how can one be so sure of anything. I guess relying on my understanding and seeing my track record makes me a bit nerved. 

I have prayed for family and it has come to pass. They don't look like me but God I know they are from you. I can really see myself diving into things. I really wish to have some quiet time today but my mind needs to be quiet.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Got a call today about the job I interviewed for last Thursday. I have been sent to the hopefully last of the process to interview with the Partner. I pray God's will even if it's not my own. That goes for the interview I had for the part time job yesterday let his will be done. I won't lie and act all holy I do desire both jobs as it would help me get out of the money mess I'm in and be able to help those around me or at least be able to tithe and help those who are doing mission work in my church. I know God's will at times is a huge difference in what I desire so I will just focus on today and not worry about the end result.


----------



## ktykaty

Today is a sad day. My heart is heavy and it feels like crying. Where is the love ? 

Some people would really benefit in discovering that there's a world out there. our point of view, our reasoning, our priorities are obviously different then yours, but it doesn't mean that yours are more valid.

#endofrant

*God did not reject his people, whom he foreknew.*


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Huge hug ktykaty..I can relate with the surface info you have given. Def made it hard to connect with believers.


----------



## frobellete

GoddessMaker said:


> Got a call today about the job I interviewed for last Thursday. I have been sent to the hopefully last of the process to interview with the Partner. I pray God's will even if it's not my own. That goes for the interview I had for the part time job yesterday let his will be done. I won't lie and act all holy I do desire both jobs as it would help me get out of the money mess I'm in and be able to help those around me or at least be able to tithe and help those who are doing mission work in my church. I know God's will at times is a huge difference in what I desire so I will just focus on today and not worry about the end result.



yey great news im so happy to hear that, i will be praying alongside you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Today is going to be a day of breakthrough in your life! 

You've been praying, interceding, petitioning God for something that has  been weighing on your heart. You may have begun to think it wasn't  going to happen. Well, I am standing in faith with you today, knowing  that . . .

*Ye shall receive it!*
​  It's not wrong to desire things from God; you can approach Him in prayer  with the desires of your heart. 1 Corinthians 2:7-10 says that the  Spirit of God reveals to you the things that God is preparing for you.  You may not have seen it in the natural, but it is being revealed to  your spirit. 

That means when you spend time with God, it is the Holy Spirit giving  you that desire, those dreams, that passion. It's time for you to start  believing what He's telling you so you can receive! 

*Seeds of faith sown in prayer will always reap a harvest. *

And your harvest is coming in due season. But first there are some things you need to realize in order to receive what you've been praying for . . . 

*Give God your desires. *

Too many believers have given up on the desires of their heart. They  don't want anything anymore. Somewhere along the way they stopped asking  God for His goodness. 

Recapture that hunger. Recapture that desire. Recapture that spiritual appetite for more. 

*Get in your prayer closet. *

We need to get back to that place of prayer. When you pray, God will  show you what desires are of Him and what desires are of the flesh. When  your desires have been purged through the fire of prayer, watch out!  Get ready to receive. 

*Believe you have it. *

Jesus said to believe first and then you can receive. Faith precedes provision. You can't receive something in the natural until you've received it first in the spirit. 

Desire, pray, and believe. Then ye shall receive it!​


----------



## sweetvi

^^^^^Thank you Nice & Wavy


----------



## Nice & Wavy

sweetvi said:


> ^^^^^Thank you Nice & Wavy


Thank you for reading it, sweetvi!!!  I was blessed when I read this too!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I just need to write this so I can go and breathe as I feel Satan is up to his old tricks of trying to make me feel heavy and boggled down. 

God will give you what you pray for. You may have to pray often but he will mend things. I say this because I have prayed so often about having people in my life and having family. I got that from church and I even see my own mother who wasn't very loving towards me growing up because she was depressed and has Bipolar disorder now. But I notice her sending me little things and saying I love you and stuff. God will mend the broken hearted and will restore what was destroyed the thing you never thought would ever be such as for me love. I have been rejected by many in my life in real life and here but God is so good he has connected me with his people who are showing Godly love in its purest form and its' so new and refreshing I don't know how to act. It's scary but Im going all in. I know if their love is a extension of God's then God's love will drown me for sure. Love something I never thought I would ever experience now I can say I know what love is and people can love me the one that has always felt like damaged fatally flawed goods.


----------



## Nice Lady

* God comes first always and must in our lives. It benefits us as well as those around us:

“Spending time with God is the key to our strength and success in all areas of life. Be sure that you never try to work God into your schedule, but always work your schedule around Him.” 
― Joyce Meyer 

*


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I am so happy for you, I praise and thank God for this ...there's more to come trust me.



GoddessMaker said:


> I just need to write this so I can go and breathe as I feel Satan is up to his old tricks of trying to make me feel heavy and boggled down.
> 
> God will give you what you pray for. You may have to pray often but he will mend things. I say this because I have prayed so often about having people in my life and having family. I got that from church and I even see my own mother who wasn't very loving towards me growing up because she was depressed and has Bipolar disorder now. But I notice her sending me little things and saying I love you and stuff. *God will mend the broken hearted and will restore what was destroyed the thing you never thought would ever be* such as for me love. I have been rejected by many in my life in real life and here but* God is so good he has connected me with his people who are showing Godly love in its purest form* and its' so new and refreshing I don't know how to act. It's scary but Im going all in. I know if their love is a extension of God's then God's love will drown me for sure. Love something I never thought I would ever experience now I can say I know what love is and people can love me the one that has always felt like damaged fatally flawed goods.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Jesus your a provider. Just got the call for the pt job and I got it. Wasn't expecting to hear from them til Friday at the earliest. Lord your good. Now for me to wait on the full time job that I will be going through the last interview with the partner sometime next week hopefully. Lord your good God your awesome. I'm still in shock right now because the tears haven't hit but God your great. Then got a phone call from a old mentor while I was growing up. It's awesome my number hasn't changed through out the years.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

GoddessMaker praise almighty God from whom ALL blessings flow, I rejoice with you today!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

GoddessMaker said:


> Jesus your a provider. Just got the call for the pt job and I got it. Wasn't expecting to hear from them til Friday at the earliest. Lord your good. Now for me to wait on the full time job that I will be going through the last interview with the partner sometime next week hopefully. Lord your good God your awesome. I'm still in shock right now because the tears haven't hit but God your great. Then got a phone call from a old mentor while I was growing up. It's awesome my number hasn't changed through out the years.


I am so proud of you, GM....you just don't know 

Congratulations!  Keep trusting HIM!!!


----------



## LoveisYou

Marshawnevans: Know that everything you’re going through did not happen to you….it happened for you. For your purpose.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I must share again. God is a provider a way maker out of no way. My adoptive parents came by and wanted to celebrate the victory. I had to be honest and tell them that I didn't go to work today bc I need to make my gas stretch til Saturday. Why did they bring food over and just gave me the money they were going to spend on our dinner. I am so shock up right now I can't even type right. God is so great ladies if you are nervous of trusting it's scary but God will come on his time. I have times when nothing comes but then God will met the needs. I look forward to helping the needs of others soon.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

GoddessMaker said:


> I must share again. God is a provider a way maker out of no way. My adoptive parents came by and wanted to celebrate the victory. I had to be honest and tell them that I didn't go to work today bc I need to make my gas stretch til Saturday. Why did they bring food over and just gave me the money they were going to spend on our dinner. I am so shock up right now I can't even type right. God is so great ladies if you are nervous of trusting it's scary but God will come on his time. I have times when nothing comes but then God will met the needs. I look forward to helping the needs of others soon.



*"I have been young, and now am old, yet I have not seen the righteous forsaken or his children begging for bread."  Psalm 37:25

*
*"And my God will supply all your needs according to His riches in glory in Christ Jesus."  Philippians 4:19
 
*


----------



## Lissa0821

I sense a positive change is coming in my life and I am so happy about it already.  God is good all the time.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm starting to get why some of the older saints shout,clap and run. Freedom in Jesus Christ is freeing indeed.


----------



## frobellete

GoddessMaker said:


> Jesus your a provider. Just got the call for the pt job and I got it. Wasn't expecting to hear from them til Friday at the earliest. Lord your good. Now for me to wait on the full time job that I will be going through the last interview with the partner sometime next week hopefully. Lord your good God your awesome. I'm still in shock right now because the tears haven't hit but God your great. Then got a phone call from a old mentor while I was growing up. It's awesome my number hasn't changed through out the years.



Congrats GM God is not done with you yet! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy




----------



## Nice & Wavy

_*Let every thing that hath breath praise the Lord. Praise ye the Lord. *_-Psalm 150:6​


----------



## Nice & Wavy

deleted...........too large!​


----------



## LoveisYou

Lissa0821 said:


> I sense a positive change is coming in my life and I am so happy about it already.  God is good all the time.



Got a praise in my spirit reading this. Amen sis!


----------



## LoveisYou

Whatever ye do, do it unto the Lord


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God is good it's so wonderful to have God in my life. Time to go praise in fellowship!


----------



## JaneBond007

Ecclesiastes 5

8 				Don't be surprised when you see that the government oppresses the  poor and denies them justice and their rights. Every official is  protected by someone higher, and both are protected by still higher  officials.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Lord, I thank you!


----------



## crlsweetie912

I feel like I am about to lose my mind.....


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> I feel like I am about to lose my mind.....



You have the 'Mind of Christ'.. 

And this is not 'quoting' scripture.  It's the truth.  

Did you 'hear' me.?

This is the Truth.   God's Word is forever settled in Heaven and in your spirit. 

He has given you a spirit of power, love and a sound mind. 

NOW... if your thoughts 'are telling you different' and then make up your mind to 'Lose' THAT mind which is lying to you and immerse your heart instead in the Words, The Truth of what God says about you.   

Again... not cliche' nor vain words of repetition...

YOU HAVE THE MIND OF CHRIST JESUS.

Listen to what God has already embedded into your heart.  Your circumstances DO NOT dictate your feelings.   You dictate your circumstances and they MUST obey.   

Crissy... come on, Little Sister.   Let it go sweetheart.  Let it go.  Walk right on past it and just let it all go.   For God has not given you a spirit of fear... but a spirit of power, love and of a sound mind.    When He wrote these words to Timothy (via the Apostle Paul), Timothy was going through the exact same thing.   God sent him comfort and deliverance from it all.

It all boils down to this...  Whom do you choose to believe?   Baby, don't be afraid to believe what God says about you.   Pick it up and run with it.  Leaving those lies of the devil in the dust where they belong. 

Can you do this?    

Yes...   Yes you can.   Will you do this?   I know you will --- and so does God your Father in Heaven.  

Believe God crlsweetie912........ Believe God.   He's not going anywhere.  He has not forsaken you.   Believe God.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Thank you Shimmie...


----------



## BrandNew

'Tis so sweet to trust in Jesus...


----------



## Laela

Male or female, Blessed is whosoever trusts in the Lord. Not only do they trust Him, He is their only Hope!


*Psalms 1 (KJV)* 1-3
Blessed is the man that walketh not in the counsel of the ungodly, nor standeth in the way of sinners, nor sitteth in the seat of the scornful.  

But his delight is in the law of the Lord; and in his law doth he meditate day and night.

And he shall be like a tree planted by the rivers of water, that bringeth forth his fruit in his season; his leaf also shall not wither; and whatsoever he doeth shall prosper.


*Jeremiah 17:7-8*
_Blessed is the man that trusteth in the Lord, and whose hope the Lord is.
For he shall be as a tree planted by the waters, and that spreadeth out her roots by the river, and shall not see when heat cometh, but her leaf shall be green; and shall not be careful in the year of drought, neither shall cease from yielding fruit._


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm really feeling convicted of not finding my worth in men. I have felt for so long that if a professional man who made lots of money wanted me it would validate my existence. I have ignored dudes thus far if they didn't have a degree or whatever. I don't want to do that because if I really examine my heart that is so bad. I shouldn't find value in anything other than Jesus. It feels so unreal to not place my worth in worldly standards.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

The day you lose your voice by allowing something in your life that is against God's standards, is the day you lose yourself.

Either you are with Him or you are not.  There is no in between and no riding the fence.  Either you are truly a Christ Follower or you are not.  

There are laws to live by in this Christian walk and we (who call ourselves Christians) need to follow those laws.  It's not easy doing it at times, but we can do it, if Jesus Christ lives in our hearts.

His desire is for no man/woman/child to perish, but for all men/women/children to come to repentance.  

Jesus is either Lord of All or not Lord at all and we know the latter isn't it because HE IS LORD OF ALL!

I pray for people who go against the grain in this country...I thank God for you.  I pray that you will stand against adversity and not give in and allow bullies to change your thinking with their stinkin' thinking.  Stand and after you have done all to stand....STAND AND PUT YOUR ARMOUR ON!!!


----------



## JaneBond007




----------



## Laela

*2 Thessalonians 3:10*
For even when we were with you, this we commanded you, that if any would not work, neither should he eat.

I must remind myself: Living off the graciousness of others isn't a good thing.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Jesus I thank you for removing people from my life that have no bearing. I will trust and wait on you in the area of relationships. I desire one very much but I desire one with a man of God not a mouth mover. I know I'm redeemed in you alone therefore I can't just mix with anyone. I'm called to live in the world to help bring others to Christ and not get tangled in the mess of ratchet. I love you Lord I don't want to displease you nor disappoint by gratifying the flesh for a moment. Help clear my mind of impure thoughts and desires. I want you way.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Jesus sweet Jesus thank you for keeping me. I think back this time last year I had gotten let go from my job and was wondering where money was going to come. Lord I thank you for having a job today. While in traffic I was so mad but I was like you know what this is fine I would rather be in traffic heading to work than being at home with no work. Lord your good God.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God I really am upset.  It's hard to admit but I'm upset that my mother looks at my as a after thought. She again is bailing on me to go do something else on the one time of the month I can get out there. Everyone's needs are before me. I want to cry and be mad but I'm about to go to sleep and don't want to the sun to go down on my anger. I love my mom and glad she is still around but I will never have that closeness.


----------



## BrandNew

*1 John 3:7*
_"Dear children, don’t let anyone deceive you about this: When people do what is right, it shows that they are righteous, even as Christ is righteous."_


----------



## LoveisYou

God is so good, ya'll God is so so so good

My tears have turned to a smile, He showed up and showed up in a BIG way.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Fighting back tears.  Lord please strengthen my spirit.  Thank you for loving me.


----------



## HappywithJC723

Lord I need a breakthrough right now. I'm trying to be patient Lord and wait on you. I feel like breaking down. Lord I know you hear me when I pray. Please make a way!


----------



## sweetvi

Wow its my birthday today. Yayyyyyyyy. Thank You Jesus

  I am blessed and highly favored.  I've been through heartbreak,  hardships, and I know there will be many more.  Thank you Jesus for my health, for breaking those chains and bandages in my life.  Most of all God thank you for your LOVE!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

sweetvi Happy Birthday. I would do a dance but it's not right for the CF section lol.

God I thank you for sending your saints to me when I look down. I wasn't really all there last night and it was nice to wake up to a voicemail this morning from my leader wanting to say that I am loved and that she noticed I wasn't up and perky. That really put a smile on my face this morning.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

sweetvi said:


> Wow its my birthday today. Yayyyyyyyy. Thank You Jesus
> 
> I am blessed and highly favored.  I've been through heartbreak,  hardships, and I know there will be many more.  Thank you Jesus for my health, for breaking those chains and bandages in my life.  Most of all God thank you for your LOVE!


Happy, happy birthday to my sweet, loving siter...Sweetvi!  I thank God for you being here and I thank God for your loving and sweet spirit on this forum!  You are truly blessed and highly favored of the Lord and I am blessed to call you not only my sister, but my friend!

Now, if GM don't want to dance in the CF, I sure will....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

A Happy Birthday song...for you!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rg0muUiI1Is


----------



## sweetvi

Thank You LOL. Hahaha.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

sweetvi said:


> Thank You LOL. Hahaha.


----------



## HappywithJC723

Happy birthday sweetvi!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God your soo good. I was happy to get my fears out. The more I do my inventory the better. I mean what is brought to the light can't have power. I know I'm still nervous about my future. But I will not fret. If marriage,money,fit body etc are meant to be I will do what I can but I will lean on God not my understanding.


----------



## Laela

Nice & Wavy said:


>


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


>


----------



## sweetvi

HappywithJC723 said:


> Happy birthday sweetvi!




Thanks youuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Laela

Early morning text reminder for me.. 


*2 Timothy 2:15 (KJV)*
_Study to shew thyself approved unto God, a workman that needeth not to be ashamed, rightly dividing the word of truth_


----------



## BrandNew

Happy Belated Birthday sweetvi!


----------



## sweetvi

Thank You BrandNew


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Blessed to enjoy the day with family even if its adoptive.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Just relishing in the rest of Christ. It's so hard to rest. Trusting God character is the only way to rest in him. When you don't know it's natural to be worried. God goes against the natural instincts we have. God is very good.

I know for my season saints the things I say are child's play but we have so many who are grappling with believing in God and wanting to be in the world. For those who lurk and are having that battle allow God to show you himself.He is always there but you just don't see it because Satan loves to cause confusion and make one doubt. Don't doubt God even when it doesn't seem like it will work.God made this planet and thought of every detail. I can trust in that. 

Love others this week ladies. Do life with fellow saints this week. Encourage and edify from the heart of God. Restore the souls of God's children. Every time we do we are winning our brothers and sisters in Christ. Be confrontational compassionate that is freeing nothing but being loving in sharing Christ with others. We are at a time of spiritual discrimination and a war of immortality. We have to make sure our life is reflecting God and suffer well while going through. It's not easy and it will seem like a lost cause but in doing so we win unbelievers to Christ as they know how painful the world is but they need to see that our Savior died for them as well so that  they can experience joy.

I love you ladies and I'm praying for you all. When I laid on the alter today I prayed for all because we definitely need constant communication with God.


----------



## Laela

Enjoying this praise song...this one is for my Caribbean sistas... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epLDuPejoj8


----------



## Nice & Wavy

​


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> Enjoying this praise song...this one is for my Caribbean sistas...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epLDuPejoj8


Well, I wish y'all would adopt me because I love this music too....  Great praise music!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

GoddessMaker said:


> Just relishing in the rest of Christ. It's so hard to rest. Trusting God character is the only way to rest in him. When you don't know it's natural to be worried. God goes against the natural instincts we have. God is very good.
> 
> I know for my season saints the things I say are child's play but we have so many who are grappling with believing in God and wanting to be in the world. For those who lurk and are having that battle allow God to show you himself.He is always there but you just don't see it because Satan loves to cause confusion and make one doubt. Don't doubt God even when it doesn't seem like it will work.God made this planet and thought of every detail. I can trust in that.
> 
> Love others this week ladies. Do life with fellow saints this week. Encourage and edify from the heart of God. Restore the souls of God's children. Every time we do we are winning our brothers and sisters in Christ. Be confrontational compassionate that is freeing nothing but being loving in sharing Christ with others. We are at a time of spiritual discrimination and a war of immortality. We have to make sure our life is reflecting God and suffer well while going through. It's not easy and it will seem like a lost cause but in doing so we win unbelievers to Christ as they know how painful the world is but they need to see that our Savior died for them as well so that  they can experience joy.
> 
> I love you ladies and I'm praying for you all. When I laid on the alter today I prayed for all because we definitely need constant communication with God.


Thank you for praying for me!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I've been trying to buy this cd with difficulty even tried contacting spiritunez directly on FB there not ready yet but ask me to wait ...

this is my jam right here 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v58euso5Mcs

I'm sorry if this song dont make you dance, nothing will 




Laela said:


> Enjoying this praise song...this one is for my Caribbean sistas...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epLDuPejoj8


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

@GOddessmaker 

thank you, know that I'm doing the same for you..


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Luke 12

47 And that servant, which knew his lord's will, and prepared not himself, neither did according to his will, shall be beaten with many stripes.

48 But he that knew not, and did commit things worthy of stripes, shall be beaten with few stripes. For unto whomsoever much is given, of him shall be much required: and to whom men have committed much, of him they will ask the more.
_
Selah_


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

the Bible refers to a man's heart hundreds of times, the greek word for heart is "kardia", when the bible refers to heart most times, it is not referring to the physical, blood-pumping organ found in our chest but our *minds*.

The heart of the bible or the "kardia" involves the mind, will, emotions, and conscience of a man or woman.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Rest is so on my mind. God gives us rest but we often push that gift away and keep pushing. I think how it must feel when a loving parent is giving the gift of care and their child who shows signs of distress pushes their hand away. We worry and toil over things yet none of it can give up one additional hour in a day. We push,push and push yet we go no where like a tricycle upside down all that is moving is your wheels but it's in the same place. 

Allow God's love to flow through you and out of you. It wasn't made to be stagnant. We at times can be starchy with fellow believers because of the pains of others. But to truly love on others will push us to really go outside of natural instinct. To stop and really listen to a fellow sister or brother in Christ is so counter culture. We get so busy about our own life that we do a true disservice to the world. Well if I only had this or that then I could. What if you never get that is it that important that the needs that you were made to meet have to go unmet?

I know this definitely will be pre-k for the seasoned but accept what you are right at this exact moment. I know for many we wish we could have more hair,more butt,more boobs,smaller waist,smaller weight in general or be in a higher role,be married,be unmarried etc. God made you exactly the way he wants you. This is not a way to hide and think oh I'm good I don't need to lose weight because God made me this way but your riddled with disease=dis ease because of it. But to the contrary, we should strive to be all we can for Christ but not do things that are so focus to alter what we were created. I often think about being overweight and how it's a true bother. I was listening to talk Christian radio-yes you can laugh and call me a old woman lol, but there was a story of a solider who suffered really bad burns and it destroyed his face. After countless surgeries he began to work in the very area he was in. In his new condition he served and went far. It got me to thinking maybe God has blocked my weight loss as it allows me to be able to minster to people who look like me or encourage others in a way someone else couldn't. Don't be so pressed to be delivered from trouble as  it could be a blessing that God has granted you. I know the scripture God won't give us more than we can bear but at times I think God why do you think I can bear this. But God be the glory that through it all it's making his name great.

I will continue to pray for you ladies not just those who write but for the lurker as well. I know many are under extreme distress but know that trouble won't last always,if it kills you it's ok because you will go home to be with the Father, and endurance builds character and character builds hope. We are stronger that we know because the Father made so.


----------



## Avidprayer

Is. 41:10 AMP Fear not [there is nothing to fear], for I am with you; do not look around you in terror and be dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen and harden you to difficulties, yes, I will help you; yes, I will hold you up and retain you with My [victorious] right hand of rightness and justice.


----------



## Dee_33

^^^that was one of the passages that got me through a rough patch in life...thank you for posting it.


----------



## Laela

Say wha?  I thought you knew you were already adopted, sis... lang tyme.  _HUGZ_... 

I really enjoy their praise and worship songs 

Here's another.. I hope you enjoy it as well:
http://youtu.be/uK_lSSzhZRs





Nice & Wavy said:


> Well, I wish y'all would adopt me because I love this music too....  Great praise music!


----------



## Laela

I love Obrigado! this is my fave rendition: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ne96mMzY-So

I'd like to buy the cd's as well.... looks like the online store is down  




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I've been trying to buy this cd with difficulty even tried contacting spiritunez directly on FB there not ready yet but ask me to wait ...
> 
> this is my jam right here
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v58euso5Mcs
> 
> I'm sorry if this song dont make you dance, nothing will


----------



## Avidprayer

luving me said:


> ^^^that was one of the passages that got me through a rough patch in life...thank you for posting it.



I'm going through right now.... So when I "heard" that it was comforting. I'm grateful that good is being brought out of the situations.


----------



## Nice Lady

Psalm 5:12

For You, O Lord, will bless the righteous;
With favor You will surround him as with a shield.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord give me mental clarity. I just got fussed at by my boss which I still like because I was eating while in a meeting this morning. I don't like going to such things because it's pointless. All of it could be done via email and let us do our jobs at 8am instead of rushing to some meeting. I know that it's just office life and one should just suck it up and be happy to have a job and that will be at any job you go to. It just doesn't make alot of sense which makes it real hard for me to comply. I know that I'm that way with other things in life as well. Help me not to be a difficult person when I don't see the point of making apperances for the sake of doing it.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Laela said:


> I love Obrigado! this is my fave rendition:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ne96mMzY-So
> 
> I'd like to buy the cd's as well.... looks like the online store is down


 

if you are able to purchase it please let me know which site


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Look at this as another growth tool in your spiritual walk.

It's important that we submit to those who are in authority over us, remember obedience is better than sacrifice.



GoddessMaker said:


> Lord give me mental clarity. I just got fussed at by my boss which I still like because I was eating while in a meeting this morning. I don't like going to such things because it's pointless. All of it could be done via email and let us do our jobs at 8am instead of rushing to some meeting. I know that it's just office life and one should just suck it up and be happy to have a job and that will be at any job you go to. It just doesn't make alot of sense which makes it real hard for me to comply. I know that I'm that way with other things in life as well. Help me not to be a difficult person when I don't see the point of making apperances for the sake of doing it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> Say wha?  I thought you knew you were already adopted, sis... lang tyme.  _HUGZ_...
> 
> I really enjoy their praise and worship songs
> 
> Here's another.. I hope you enjoy it as well:
> http://youtu.be/uK_lSSzhZRs


...thanks, now I'm good!

I love it....just praising my way through the day!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord I feel you pressing on me. I know that you want only the best for me. I want to grow instead of run away this time. I know there is much work to be done internally. I know that Steps has been a great crash course for me to open things up and air out. I don't want to hide any area of my life to you as it being closed off creates a horrid order that only seeps out into other areas. I don't want one area to pollute my entire life. 

I don't know why I'm so super sensitive to correction. I guess depending on who it is and if I respect the person. I don't respect alot of folks because of their thoughts and actions. I will take the meat and spit out the bone. I refuse to give the devil a newborn's baby toe entry way in my life. 

Correction doesn't feel good I know for me because I know I'm doing the best I can. I always want to be thought of as being respectful and thoughtful. But I can't do all and do it perfect. I don't want to go on being a wayward person or being a raggedy Anne doll in life. Your word calls me to be great according to the blood that you son Jesus shed on the cross. I will lean in and not out.


----------



## Laela

I certainly will ! 


Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> if you are able to purchase it please let me know which site


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God sometimes I can't believe your loving and kind at the level you are. It's so unreal. Your so loving when I am so underserving of it. I can never earn your love ever. I'm thankful for your forgiveness and mercy and grace. Lord guide me on what I should be seeking after. I just don't want to go the wrong way. I want to go to school, I want to date, I want to lose weight,and I want to be whole completely free of the burden of mental illness. I don't know which way to go right now on any of these issues. Part of me feels you desire me to be content where I am in this current state but part of me knows I would be settling if I remained in this state. I don't want to go after fleshly desires so I'm really monitoring my motives. I don't want it to be about my glory or being seen as something or being approved. I just want to be the best me that is possible.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God I didn't think this being a new creature was real. Like it is. I'm going after you as new creature and really baffling to me. I still feel like the old me is there but it can't be because I'm pushing beyond what I feel. Maybe that's satan's tricks. Lord I thank you for tonight and I see why you had me go. Your so amazing!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I will still praise you God inspite of being turned down by a job I wanted. I won't turn my eyes from you nor will I leave my walk. I will say I'm sad because I was so ready to be out of this place but you must have other plans. You plans may be better but I don't feel that way right now.  Maybe one day I will see something better.


----------



## Dee_33

Thank you Father God for never turning your back on me and always listening to my prayers.  Even when I'm in the flesh and not doing your will, you still answer my prayers.  I will always praise and worship you.


----------



## JaneBond007

The whole point is the Messiah.  If I found Him, why would I leave?  That's the reason for everything.


----------



## LoveisYou

Come out from among them and be ye separate - I feel like this is the current test in my life right now,and there are times I'm not sure I'm passing.

Prayers...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

LoveisYou said:


> Come out from among them and be ye separate - I feel like this is the current test in my life right now,and there are times I'm not sure I'm passing.
> 
> Prayers...


Praying for you.  You have the Lord living inside of you....you can do all things through Christ who strengthens you!


----------



## Laela

Refresher: The book of Genesis talks more about the flood than anything else, and Noah's ark is the symbol of salvation...  therefore, we know there is a spiritual 'ark' under construction now in this age. How far along it is, only Father really knows.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> Refresher: The book of Genesis talks more about the flood than anything else, and Noah's ark is the symbol of salvation...  therefore, we know there is a spiritual 'ark' under construction now in this age. How far along it is, only Father really knows.


This is really good, Laela...really good and thought provoking


----------



## JaneBond007

John 10:10
I came that they may have* life,* and have it abundantly.

John 19:27 
"Behold, your Mother."  

_Jesus' Mother teaches us to respect and choose life.  _

Proverbs 16:25
"There is a way that appears to be right, but in the end it leads to death."

Matthew 16:26
"What good will it be for someone to gain the whole world, yet forfeit their soul? Or what can anyone give in exchange for their soul?"


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Some times we pray and pray and think God hasn't answered us. But in reality he has but we haven't been receptive. I speak for me and say I now have family and it's up to me to be open and let them in. No running nor isolation. I'm loving that God will meet the needs of his children in such a unique way. I have godly women and men in my life now. It's so refreshing. I hope to be a mentor one day but until then I will take all the godly guidance and love that is in my life.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Happy mother's day to all the mother's. The Lord Jesus bless and keep you.


----------



## Dee_33

I will never stop seeking you, I will follow after you with all my being.


----------



## gvin89

Ps. 23:3 - He restoreth my soul!


----------



## Renewed1

Happy mother's day to everyone.

Lord, I am getting tired of this waiting period.  I feel like I've been off on the sidelines forgotten.  I swear, IMO, has been very little improvement in my life in the last almost 8 years.  

But I will sit here in my corner and wait.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord thank you for allowing me to have my birth mother but also now my adoptive mother and daddy. I got to spend some more time with them today. God has his ways of rebuilding. I love this season. I'm not happy but I love it weirdly. I know its making me over. I know it's making me whole only through the blood of Jesus. I really want to do more but I know God will do when he is ready.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Renewed1 said:


> Happy mother's day to everyone.
> 
> Lord, I am getting tired of this waiting period.  I feel like I've been off on the sidelines forgotten.  I swear, IMO, has been very little improvement in my life in the last almost 8 years.
> 
> But I will sit here in my corner and wait.



 Isaiah 64:4 KJV
For since the beginning of the world men have not heard, nor perceived by the ear, neither hath the eye seen, O God, beside thee, what he hath prepared for him that waiteth for him.

1 Corinthians 2:9 KJV
But as it is written, Eye hath not seen, nor ear heard, neither have entered into the heart of man, the things which God hath prepared for them that love him.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I feel satan up to his old tricks. I feel defeated in my life because I'm not accomplished but I'm working on not finding my work in things and items but in Christ. It's a hard process since I have been raised to find my worth in money,things and awards. You were nothing in my house if you didn't get a A or something now that I'm adult I feel myself needing praise or acknowledgment and I'm never finding any. I don't get it from men,family or anywhere really. I work and work but nothing. I know I want to be more than a lowly underpaid temp state employee. It's just getting hard to get out of bed and push through.


----------



## Laela

*Psalms 39:4* 
 "LORD, remind me how brief my time on earth will be. Remind me that my days are numbered-how fleeting my life is. (New Living Translation)


----------



## loolalooh

> "If I never had a problem, how would I know God could bring me out?
> 
> If I never had pain, how would I know about the delivering power of God?



Deep reminder.


----------



## stephluv

GoddessMaker- I am/was feeling the same way about my job and I do want to leave and maybe some of what my friend said to me will bring up your spirits as did mine

"Ask God to reveal you reasons for being there and what he wanted you to learn from it
When you can understand it he will bless you with another opportunity that will be Better than the last...yes these feelings suck but in order to move up you have to be mature enough to deal with more responsibility and no praise- that will be your good report...continue to diligently seek God" 

That was a summary of her message and afterwards I got into his Word that night... and felt that Seeking God and knowing that there is a purpose in his plan I just needed to humble myself!! God Bless sister...i'll be praying for you


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*Don't play Russian Roulette with eternity. Once the cylinder stops spinning, all bets are off.*


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

God IS a PROVIDER, I refuse to complain about my circumstances, some of which is my own doing but I thank God for his tender mercies and his faithfulness, he is still God.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

It's about sowing and reaping, just because I got saved it don't mean that I wont reap what I've sown, but God, because he's merciful Holy Spirit comes alongside to help me.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

stephluv thank you for sharing this. I know I have asked God why I'm here and it's very obvious but I know I'm not happy in it.
God I have asked for you to show me, me. You have. I see that my stinking pride has gotten in the way of me asking for help. I wanted to so  badly be able to say I did everything on my own look at me see how awesome I am. This is why my life is staggering and not going anywhere. It's just not with career but with my life period. I need alot of mentoring and assistance. I need help in dating,life management and spritually. I despately have been praying for that but I know that I have been in the way of my own healing and growth. Fear and reject have plagued my mind. I have messed over friendships that were good but because of my pride I wouldn't listen to some of them or I would try to ignore things because I didn't want to say I was wrong about being their friend. 

My coworker tells me I look like depressed. I know it's something I will probable deal with that for life or until I'm not in a hard place of life. I pray that the pride can be gone.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Lord, I thank ya!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord your so good and quiet. Something which meaning you hit me with something to research. It's something good to know in order to help myself proceed in life. I will not be depressed by the diagnosis. I'm your child with the flaws you placed in me for a reason. I will allow the mess of my life be your message that will give you glory. I don't desire to be what the world or others want but what you desire. Give me clear direction Father God and help me to remove the weight of life.


----------



## LoveisYou

Am I to just listen or am I to tell the truth?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

LoveisYou said:


> Am I to just listen or am I to tell the truth?


That depends on the situation.  Hear from the Holy Spirit and if He opens the door, you will know to speak and if you don't see Him move...stay still.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

loolalooh said:


> Deep reminder.



Hey!!!! Its good to see you posting!


----------



## Miss Kane

Lord, You are awesome! Thank you for all that you are doing and have done for my husband and I. I am forever grateful!


----------



## Nice & Wavy




----------



## Nice & Wavy

“Your Trials Can Benefit You” 
By: Bishop Gaspar Anastasi

 It's true that life is full of trials, but it's also true that we often  fail to recognize the benefits they provide for us. You're probably  saying, "You've got to be kidding!" No, I'm not kidding! Let's examine  just a few hidden benefits they provide for us, because to discover these hidden treasures in trials, we must look deeper than just on the surface. 

 When you're traveling in unknown territories you need a map and a  compass. Trials can provide a compass, letting us know if we are on or  off course in our journey with God. For example, Jonah was running away  from God's will. He lost his bearings, as many of us do at times. Like  Jonah, we don't do what we should, and we wander in the wrong direction.  God sent a storm to Jonah, and a whale to swallow him and you may  wonder where the benefit was in this trial?

 Jonah's trial was  not sent to kill him. God's grace in action through this trial helped  him fulfill God's purpose for his life, saved him from throwing away his  God-given destiny and it put him in the right direction. Jonah got back  on course and God used him to save a nation from destruction. Could the  trial you face today have the same purpose? Are you running from God,  knowing His call but wanting to do something else? Is God trying to get  your attention to turn you back to His purposes for your life? 

 In Chapters 4 & 5 in the Gospel of Mark, when Jesus and his  disciples were going by boat to the Gadarenes (which means the prize is  at the end), a severe storm threatened their ability to reach their  destination and even endangered their lives. This trial revealed two  important things. When Jesus leads you, the devil himself will challenge  you and do everything he can to change your direction.

 Trials  can be the enemy's stumbling blocks to influence you to change your  direction. Check it out by asking, "Is Jesus in my boat, or am I going  it alone?" If Jesus is in your boat, the devil is confirming you're on  track by the trial you're facing. Be assured, you're close to fulfilling  God's plan for you in this season and that this trial will not last  very long. They made it to their  destination and a demonized man, as well as a whole region, was freed  from Satan's control. Their trial couldn't compare to the great  victories accomplished by staying on their God-given course. A setback  doesn't mean you should step back! If you endure the trial Satan sent  your way, you'll see the fruit of your efforts. Don't give in or give  up. 

 We don't want to be like so many people who go through  trials and get nothing from them except frustration, discouragement,  even becoming angry at God. Remember Romans 8:28, "And we know that all  things work together for good to those who love God, to those who are  the called according to His purpose."


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

"I struck you with blight and mildew and hail in all the labors of your hands; yet you did not turn to Me." Haggai 2:17


WHY AM I NOT BLESSED?


As you read Haggai 2, you may think all the talk about holy meat and dead bodies is peculiar (v.12-15). But the lord wasn't just concerned about physical cleanliness. He used those object lessons to help the people to remember what had happened to them after they returned from exile in Babylon.

The sinful attitudes of a few had spread and defiled the whole community. Instead of rebuilding the temple, they had focused on constructing their own homes (1:4). And because of their sin, they lost God's blessing. Then the Lord, like a father who longs for a close relationship with His child, disciplined them to encourage them to return to Him (2:17).

When Haggai came along, they renewed their commitment to God. So the prophet challenged them to remain faithful, and he said the Lord would bless them abundantly (v.19).

Are you enjoying the blessings of a close relationship with God? Or do you need to turn from sin and renew your commitment to Him?

Our sinful ways can sap our joy and isolate us from the Lord:
Confession and repentance, though, provide the way to be restored.


God sometimes takes us into troubled waters - not to drown us but to cleanse us.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

wow, just wow....



Nice & Wavy said:


> “Your Trials Can Benefit You”
> By: Bishop Gaspar Anastasi
> 
> It's true that life is full of trials, but it's also true that we often fail to recognize the benefits they provide for us. You're probably saying, "You've got to be kidding!" No, I'm not kidding! Let's examine just a few hidden benefits they provide for us, because to discover these hidden treasures in trials, we must look deeper than just on the surface.
> 
> When you're traveling in unknown territories you need a map and a compass. Trials can provide a compass, letting us know if we are on or off course in our journey with God. For example, Jonah was running away from God's will. He lost his bearings, as many of us do at times. Like Jonah, we don't do what we should, and we wander in the wrong direction. God sent a storm to Jonah, and a whale to swallow him and you may wonder where the benefit was in this trial?
> 
> Jonah's trial was not sent to kill him. God's grace in action through this trial helped him fulfill God's purpose for his life, saved him from throwing away his God-given destiny and it put him in the right direction. Jonah got back on course and God used him to save a nation from destruction. Could the trial you face today have the same purpose? Are you running from God, knowing His call but wanting to do something else? Is God trying to get your attention to turn you back to His purposes for your life?
> 
> In Chapters 4 & 5 in the Gospel of Mark, when Jesus and his disciples were going by boat to the Gadarenes (which means the prize is at the end), a severe storm threatened their ability to reach their destination and even endangered their lives. This trial revealed two important things. When Jesus leads you, the devil himself will challenge you and do everything he can to change your direction.
> 
> Trials can be the enemy's stumbling blocks to influence you to change your direction. Check it out by asking, "Is Jesus in my boat, or am I going it alone?" If Jesus is in your boat, the devil is confirming you're on track by the trial you're facing. Be assured, you're close to fulfilling God's plan for you in this season and that this trial will not last very long. They made it to their destination and a demonized man, as well as a whole region, was freed from Satan's control. Their trial couldn't compare to the great victories accomplished by staying on their God-given course. A setback doesn't mean you should step back! If you endure the trial Satan sent your way, you'll see the fruit of your efforts. Don't give in or give up.
> 
> We don't want to be like so many people who go through trials and get nothing from them except frustration, discouragement, even becoming angry at God. Remember Romans 8:28, "And we know that all things work together for good to those who love God, to those who are the called according to His purpose."


----------



## Laela

"Be open without being naive: be sensitive without being vulnerable: be wise without being deceived. God wants to enrich you: not confuse you."


----------



## Nice Lady

*A lying tongue hates its victims, and a flattering mouth causes ruin (Proverbs 26:28 GW)*


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I thank you God for aligning me with a psyc who is a Christian. He felt my intergrity has to be high because I would be in a total different place in life. I felt relieved and ready to work after seeing that he doesn't believe I have bipolar disorder but PTSD. I always think the worst of me but thank God for putting others in my line to show me otherwise.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm just so in awe God. You just allowed me to edify a man who is hurting over his marriage. I told him the d word isn't a option. You better be the head God has called you to be. He wanted a hug after as he felt uplifted. I brag on my church alot because they are awesome. I love what God has done through that church for me and I just can't stop talking about it. It's God getting all the glory.


----------



## Laela

*THE ROCK*
_From Mike O'Melia
_
There was a man who had a dream. He heard God speaking to him. _"Press hard against the large rock"._ He did not understand this until the morning. He looked out from his hut and saw a huge rock that had rolled down the hillside.

He began to push and push, but he could not move the rock. Throughout the day he had several attempts, but he could not move it. Convinced that God had spoken to him, he made a mission of this task and for weeks he spent some hours every day but he could not budge the rock.

A traveler came by and asked him what he was doing. "God told me to move this rock" he replied. The traveler laughed and said, "You must be mistaken. You will never move a rock that large". Still the man continued his attempts to move the rock without success. Another traveler came by some weeks later and asked what he was doing.

"God told me to move this rock" he replied. The traveler scorned him and said, "Your God is stupid to ask such a thing. It is impossible. Give up". That night the man turned to God in his prayer. "Lord, I have done what you asked, but the task is impossible and it seems you have made fun of me. The travelers have mocked me for believing that I could move the rock as you asked me to do".

Then God spoke gently to him "My son. Look at your strong arms and legs; look at the rippling muscles in your back; look at the tanned hardness of your skin. Look at your increased strength. Look what has happened to you. You are a different man! I asked you to press against the rock and this you have done. I never told you to move it!"

Everything God asks us to do is for our own good. Even if at the time we do not see it.


----------



## Nice Lady

*The Parable of the Wicked Vinedressers*

33 “Hear another parable: There was a certain landowner who planted a vineyard and set a hedge around it, dug a winepress in it and built a tower. And he leased it to vinedressers and went into a far country. 34 Now when vintage-time drew near, he sent his servants to the vinedressers, that they might receive its fruit. 35 And the vinedressers took his servants, beat one, killed one, and stoned another. 36 Again he sent other servants, more than the first, and they did likewise to them. 37 *Then last of all he sent his son to them, saying, ‘They will respect my son.’* 38 But when the vinedressers saw the son, they said among themselves, ‘This is the heir. *Come, let us kill him and seize his inheritance.’* 39* So they took him and cast him out of the vineyard and killed him.*

40 *“Therefore, when the owner of the vineyard comes, what will he do to those vinedressers?”*

41 They said to Him, “He will destroy those wicked men miserably, and lease his vineyard to other vinedressers who will render to him the fruits in their seasons.”

*42 Jesus said to them, “Have you never read in the Scriptures:

‘The stone which the builders rejected
Has become the chief cornerstone.
This was the Lord’s doing,
And it is marvelous in our eyes’?*

43 “Therefore I say to you, the kingdom of God will be taken from you and given to a nation bearing the fruits of it. 44 *And whoever falls on this stone will be broken; but on whomever it falls, it will grind him to powder.”*

45 Now when the chief priests and Pharisees heard His parables, they perceived that He was speaking of them.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF




----------



## Nice Lady

Conditions are ripe for triumph. We will win. And we will wield great power here.
- Daniel Ortega


----------



## Laela

There is no failure in God, as such there is no failure in those who are in God.

Father, I thank you for the rain this morning. Thank you for the wisdom to cut the grass yesterday, ready for rain this morning.  I am thankful and  Your praise will continuously be in my mouth... even for the little things.


----------



## Nice Lady

Proverbs 6:12-15 NKJV
12 A worthless person, a wicked man,
Walks with a perverse mouth;
13 He winks with his eyes,
He shuffles his feet,
He points with his fingers;
14 Perversity is in his heart,
He devises evil continually,
He sows discord.
15 Therefore his calamity shall come suddenly;
Suddenly he shall be broken without remedy.


----------



## Laela

*Luke 6*

26 Woe unto you, when all men shall speak well of you! for so did their fathers to the false prophets.

27 But I say unto you which hear, Love your enemies, do good to them which hate you,

28 Bless them that curse you, and pray for them which despitefully use you.

29 And unto him that smiteth thee on the one cheek offer also the other; and him that taketh away thy cloak forbid not to take thy coat also.

30 Give to every man that asketh of thee; and of him that taketh away thy goods ask them not again.

31 And as ye would that men should do to you, do ye also to them likewise.

32 For if ye love them which love you, what thank have ye? for sinners also love those that love them.

33 And if ye do good to them which do good to you, what thank have ye? for sinners also do even the same.

34 And if ye lend to them of whom ye hope to receive, what thank have ye? for sinners also lend to sinners, to receive as much again.

35 But love ye your enemies, and do good, and lend, hoping for nothing again; and your reward shall be great, and ye shall be the children of the Highest: for he is kind unto the unthankful and to the evil.

36 Be ye therefore merciful, as your Father also is merciful.

37 Judge not, and ye shall not be judged: condemn not, and ye shall not be condemned: forgive, and ye shall be forgiven:


----------



## JaneBond007

The apostles didn't walk from town to town spreading the gospel on their knees.


----------



## Nice Lady

*Forgiveness never means not addressing things or holding people legally accountable. In the Bible, God had judges to prevent the oppression of his children and to get people to obey the laws. People who are allowed to get by and don't someone to do back what they did will to others will chant: "Forgive." Forgive and take legal action always. They will do it again and again. Change is not doing the wrong things for centuries and doing one right thing for five minutes.

Folly is joy to him who is destitute of discernment, But a man of understanding walks uprightly.*


----------



## Maracujá

"Fight all your battles on your knees."


----------



## Laela

*One thing is certain ...the Heart of Jesus contains no vengeance and no malice. *

*Philippians 4:7*
_And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus._


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Since I didn't go to church today I decided to really study my notes. Something really hit me today that it's so imperative to have a child like faith. As a child we accept that we need others to help,are weak,trust in every word our parents tell us without doubting. As we get older we begin to start wavering on these things. We believe we can do things in which will allow us into heaven.

The next thing that rang so clear is God disciplines those he loves. Disciple for the most part is looked at negatively and we shy away from it. But looking at it as a intense coaching session that can and will yield better results in your life is key. I know many areas of my life I have alot of work to be done. I know that God has so fluidly placed people in my life for that purpose. It's a slow process but to think back to 5 years ago,5 months ago I am growing and a different person. Growth is something that you can't watch no matter how hard you try but it happens. You can't watch your kid grow but one day your going to be like dang you seem to have grown overnight. Our faith and walk is the same. Constantly tinkering away but eventually it will come full circle. 

I'm praying for you ladies as we are all in need of prayer no matter what place we are in life. From those who have wealthy husbands that get to be at home and live the life of luxury to the well to do single lady to the poor working class single woman. We all are in need of prayer.


----------



## LoveisYou

Hey ladies,

My subscription expires in 2 days and I won't be renewing for awhile. I have a lot of things that need my attention so I'll be away from LHCF for sometime You ladies as always will be in my prayers, please keep me in yours. Love you CF!


----------



## LongTimeComing

Hey ladies!!! My social media fast is over, so I am back! The past 16 weeks has been intense to say the least, but it definitely changed my life forever. 

I'll be skimming over and catching up for awhile I am sure.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

................


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Lord, help those people in Oklahoma City...in Jesus name, amen.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Just sent up a huge prayer for those in Oklahoma City!!  Lord have mercy!   the children in the school. 

Sent from my iPhone 6S


----------



## stephluv

Praying hard for my brother!!! They are saying they have a warrant for his arrest but I know we are going to have a great testimony!! I have faith that God's will be done


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

stephluv hope all is ok with you.

I saw this blog entry and wanted to share. It really spoke to me in pursuit of life. The more I dig about being a woman of God on a practical level certain things really jar me and refresh me.


The Narrow Place
1 Comment
Posted: May 18, 2013 Topics: Leadership

“If you want to reach any worthy goal at all or do anything significant for God, you will find you always have to go through a narrow place.  Any time God leads you toward a broader place – a position of great influence, a greater enjoyment in life, or a fulfilled desire – you will have to squeeze through a narrow place.”  Joyce Meyer

The narrow places aren’t fun, but they are necessary.

Where are you feeling stretched, pinched or pulled?  Do you know what the broader place is that God is leading you to?  Can you see a glimpse of what God may have on the horizon?  Hold out hope for that possibility and welcome the pressure of the narrow place. 

God always has more in mind than we can imagine!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF




----------



## MrsHaseeb

Job 5:17-18 NKJV

“Behold, happy is the man whom God corrects; Therefore do not despise the chastening of the Almighty. For He bruises, but He binds up; He wounds, but His hands make whole.


----------



## Laela

Today's thought: I've seen enough miracles in my own life to be satisfied when God wants back what He gave me....


----------



## Laela

Your brother is in my prayers today..  

I'm glad you're holding on tight to God on this. He is merciful and faithful.



stephluv said:


> Praying hard for my brother!!! They are saying they have a warrant for his arrest but I know we are going to have a great testimony!! I have faith that God's will be done


----------



## mrselle

I have had such an uneasy feeling for a few days now.  I don't know what it is.  I can't seem to shake it.


----------



## JaneBond007

When faith ha become weakened and you question "why," even feel anger towards G-d, He gently reminds He's there in love...From a secular page, there was this tucked in the corner:  

1 Chronicles 16:34

34 Give thanks to the Lord, for he is good;
    his love endures forever.

It was in yellow and was rather small...I would probably have missed it.  But He knows where to place the eye.  Even as I read about the atheist family who kindly reminded Wolf Blitzer that they didn't have to thank the L-rd for having survived the tornadoes with their babies, I know that they are here because He has determined it wasn't their time.  And one day, every man will stand before Him.  Aside from Him, there is NO g-d.  Today is calmer than yesterday and the fears are subsiding for a time...there is more clarity.  

Psalms 136  Psalm 136 
136 O give thanks unto the Lord; for he is good: for his mercy endureth for ever.

2 O give thanks unto the God of gods: for his mercy endureth for ever.

3 O give thanks to the Lord of lords: for his mercy endureth for ever.

4 To him who alone doeth great wonders: for his mercy endureth for ever.

5 To him that by wisdom made the heavens: for his mercy endureth for ever.

6 To him that stretched out the earth above the waters: for his mercy endureth for ever.

7 To him that made great lights: for his mercy endureth for ever:

8 The sun to rule by day: for his mercy endureth for ever:

9 The moon and stars to rule by night: for his mercy endureth for ever.

10 To him that smote Egypt in their firstborn: for his mercy endureth for ever:

11 And brought out Israel from among them: for his mercy endureth for ever:

12 With a strong hand, and with a stretched out arm: for his mercy endureth for ever.

13 To him which divided the Red sea into parts: for his mercy endureth for ever:

14 And made Israel to pass through the midst of it: for his mercy endureth for ever:

15 But overthrew Pharaoh and his host in the Red sea: for his mercy endureth for ever.

16 To him which led his people through the wilderness: for his mercy endureth for ever.

17 To him which smote great kings: for his mercy endureth for ever:

18 And slew famous kings: for his mercy endureth for ever:

19 Sihon king of the Amorites: for his mercy endureth for ever:

20 And Og the king of Bashan: for his mercy endureth for ever:

21 And gave their land for an heritage: for his mercy endureth for ever:

22 Even an heritage unto Israel his servant: for his mercy endureth for ever.

23 Who remembered us in our low estate: for his mercy endureth for ever:

24 And hath redeemed us from our enemies: for his mercy endureth for ever.

25 Who giveth food to all flesh: for his mercy endureth for ever.

26 O give thanks unto the God of heaven: for his mercy endureth for ever.


----------



## BrandNew

awhyley Iwanthealthyhair67 
Checking on you both, I'm seeing pictures of the flooding in Nassau. Are you ladies okay?


----------



## awhyley

BrandNew

Present and accounted for.  The flooding was quite dramatic in some areas.  I barely didn't make it in to work this morning, the roads were so terrible, but the house and the neighbourhood where I live were virtually unaffected (which I thank God for).  Some of my friends weren't so lucky.  My co-worker's car stalled last night, and is pretty much a goner (they had to get out in the rain and push it to the side of the road).  Another has water in her house. We're just trying to help those who we know and praying for those who we don't know.

Thanks for checking up on us.  

*waits for Iwanthealthyhair67 *


----------



## BrandNew

Thanks for letting me know awhyley. The pictures I saw looked pretty serious in some areas, happy to read that your area was spared. I hope the recovery process for those other areas goes smoothly. And to think hurricane season is upon us next month! Praying for those affected as well.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF




----------



## lilanie

I had an ephiphany yesterday.  

I was thinking about a man I used to _deal with_, the thoughts started to turn sour.  I immediately stopped and wondered if The Holy Spirit was prompting me to pray for them? 

I did, I prayed for his health, for him to know God and that he would have a good day - and you know I didnt think about him again (other than to relay this story).

I then thought, "Maybe I should pray for whomever I am thinking about - if they pop into my head, as opposed to thinking bad thoughts or wondering why they're taking space in my mind."

This is what I will do going forward and it has given me an incredible sense of peace.


----------



## Laela

Iwanthealthyhair67 ..aka HealthyHair, I trust all's well with you and family down there... You're in my thoughts and prayers, chica.


----------



## blazingthru

The words of Jesus to the Pharisees apply today; we must not nullify the Word of God with manmade traditions (Matthew 15:6)


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

BrandNew thanks for checking all is well even though I live in one of the hardest hit areas (East) I experienced no flooding at my home thank God, but certain streets were impassable.  Hope the same for your family here.






BrandNew said:


> @awhyley @Iwanthealthyhair67
> Checking on you both, I'm seeing pictures of the flooding in Nassau. Are you ladies okay?


----------



## BrandNew

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> BrandNew thanks for checking all is well even though I live in one of the hardest hit areas (East) I experienced no flooding at my home thank God, but certain streets were impassable.  Hope the same for your family here.



Iwanthealthyhair67 Good to read there was no flooding at your residence, hope the clean up goes well and those that need assistance get it. Fortunately my family didn't have any flooding at the house either.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

BrandNew

Thank God!

My prayers are with those who's homes and cars were damaged, these things can be replaced overtime, I am grateful that there was no loss of life. 




BrandNew said:


> @Iwanthealthyhair67 Good to read there was no flooding at your residence, hope the clean up goes well and those that need assistance get it.* Fortunately my family didn't have any flooding at the house either*.


----------



## BrandNew

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> BrandNew
> 
> Thank God!
> 
> My prayers are with those who's homes and cars were damaged, these things can be replaced overtime, *I am grateful that there was no loss of life.*



This!!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I feel like a ol-old lady lol. I love my christian talk radio. Sometimes you just need to be thrown into the Word at all times. Listening to Dr.Stanley this morning he talked about having a unforgiving heart. This hits so many levels because often we hold on to things but Jesus paid it all all to him I owe. So that means that person who wronged you sin has been paid and you can't make anyone repay something that has been paid.

The more I reflect on God the more I see my flaws. I'm glad God is in my life in a major way. I can't ever believe I was a Christian before really. I talked a good game but there was no evidence of God really in me. I ran off a person here that I wish I could reconcile with but I will chop that up as a loss in the process. God has replaced those that I thought were great with real great people. Never have I had a concern about family,real love that only God gives.  It trips me out on how he pulls on my heart and shows me light in my darkness. I can actually feel God's love like this is why I tried to fill myself with so much but God's spot in my heart can't be filled with anything but him. Thank God for the chance to just worship him for loving me as a ratchet basic chick. I'm nothing without him.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

> _*When  we operate from a place of wisdom rather than consensus or emotions, we  become happier, healthier, more confident human beings.*_



I'm learning this and its working...​


----------



## felic1

I wanted to talk to someone about this. I went to church for Wednesday night prayer for two weeks in a row. The sisters had on strapless tops. A few had on a jacket, but strapless? Am I sounding too judgmental? What do you guys think of this?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

felic1 I wouldn't call it being judgmental but I would think folks would have better chaste about themselves but the heat brings out stuff in folks. A jacket would be appropriate as you are in the Lord's house and you don't want to bring added attention to you and no body wants a wardrobe malfunction at the church.


I like my new home group. Yea that's about to go down.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

I don't know if this ability to know things are going to happen before they happen and to sense death coming is a blessing or a curse. I'm just unnerved by it all.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Gal 5:9
A little leaven leaveneth the whole lump.


----------



## Pooks

Oh how situations can distort an individual's viewpoint, perception, decisions, utterances, resolve, if they are not rooted and grounded, hidden in Christ in God. (I speak of myself as much as anyone else). Lord please help me, not to run ahead, not to be led by my flesh... Truly need all the prayers that have gone up, and still need more. Praying for others in similar situations also.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Add something useful to the CF.  I hardly ever see people until there are threads that has "drama" in it....my goodness.  Some just don't have peace in their hearts at all.....not like Jesus.

You can plant a root...but its the fruit you want to see from that root, not the root itself.  Stop planting a root that doesn't produce fruit.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Pooks said:


> Oh how situations can distort an individual's viewpoint, perception, decisions, utterances, resolve, if they are not rooted and grounded, hidden in Christ in God. (I speak of myself as much as anyone else). Lord please help me, not to run ahead, not to be led by my flesh... Truly need all the prayers that have gone up, and still need more. Praying for others in similar situations also.


Beautiful post and beautiful baby in your siggy!!!


----------



## Laela

ITA... she's the cutest baby and very happy!! (check out the dimples in the hands.. lol)




Nice & Wavy said:


> Beautiful post and beautiful baby in your siggy!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> ITA... she's the cutest baby and very happy!! (check out the dimples in the hands.. lol)


And those cheeks...I just want to kiss them!!!


----------



## Shimmie

Pooks said:


> Oh how situations can distort an individual's viewpoint, perception, decisions, utterances, resolve, if they are not rooted and grounded, hidden in Christ in God. (I speak of myself as much as anyone else). Lord please help me, not to run ahead, not to be led by my flesh... Truly need all the prayers that have gone up, and still need more. Praying for others in similar situations also.



Pooks... your babygirl is soooooooo beautiful.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Pooks, I LOVE your hair in your avatar!  Go Pooks....your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Pooks

Nice&Wavy, Shimmie Laela Yep thats ma little puddinface, thanks ladies!


----------



## Pooks

Nice & Wavy said:


> Pooks, I LOVE your hair in your avatar!  Go Pooks....your hair is beautiful!



Nice & Wavy
Thanks sis, first time in a looooong time (over 3 and a half yrs) since I had heat applied to my hair. Thought I'd do it before PP shedding sets in. Only for a week, thankfully no kinks were damaged in the process, now back to normal.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Pooks said:


> Thanks sis, first time in a looooong time (over 3 and a half yrs) since I had heat applied to my hair. Thought I'd do it before PP shedding sets in. Only for a week, thankfully no kinks were damaged in the process, now back to normal.


Just gorgeous!!!  Enjoy your week!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Pooks said:


> Nice&Wavy, Shimmie Laela Yep thats ma little puddinface, thanks ladies!



Kisses and blessings to your little one Pooks she is gorgeous...love your hair


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Uh-oh....

Husband is opening up fan to find out why its making noise.....

He is on a mission....I love it when he's like this...

*Update:*
Will be going shopping to get new fan  

Men always do these things and wind up breaking it....gotta love it!

*2nd Update:* Laela 

Well, he showed me! 

He stared so long and hard at that fan...then he began to pray.  Watch out now!!!

...don't ya'll know that fan is working and better than it was before....

Don't mess with a man of God when he is focused.  Now we don't have to buy a new fan and now Momma take that money and can go buy a new pair of open-toe shoes!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I can never understand why Christians continuously go to the 'world' for advice help and support ...aren't there enough saved people out there, aren't  we suppose pray, encourage and bear one another's burdens...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I can never understand why Christians continuously go to the 'world' for advice help and support ...aren't there enough saved people out there, aren't  we suppose pray, encourage and bear one another's burdens...


I believe that they do it because the world will tell them what they want to hear.  Asking a Christian for help would mean having to be exposed and having to actually deal with the issue for real.

Me....I run to a Christian (those that I know their fruit) really fast because when two or three come together in agreement, the Lord will grant the petitions asked!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Nice & Wavy said:


> I believe that they do it because the world will tell them what they want to hear.  Asking a Christian for help would mean having to be exposed and having to actually deal with the issue for real.
> 
> Me....I run to a Christian (those that I know their fruit) really fast because when two or three come together in agreement, the Lord will grant the petitions asked!



yes amen, we are to confess our faults to each other, the effectual fervent prayer of the righteous availeth much!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> yes amen, we are to confess our faults to each other, the effectual fervent prayer of the righteous availeth much!


That's right!!!

I love being a Christian!!!  I wouldn't want to live outside of God's Kingdom for nothing in this world!


----------



## Laela

Saw this written word today: 

-Only the Desperate Cling to the disinterested...-It's time to let go and move on, you are Someone's Reward. -"Find them!"-  
_Pastor Jerome Talley, Daylight Church_


----------



## Laela

!!!




Nice & Wavy said:


> Uh-oh....
> 
> Husband is opening up fan to find out why its making noise.....
> 
> *He is on a mission...*.I love it when he's like this...
> 
> *Update:*
> Will be going shopping to get new fan
> 
> Men always do these things and wind up breaking it....gotta love it!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> Saw this written word today:
> 
> -Only the Desperate Cling to the disinterested...-It's time to let go and move on, you are Someone's Reward. -"Find them!"-
> _Pastor Jerome Talley, Daylight Church_


I LOVE THIS!


----------



## LovingLady

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I can never understand why Christians continuously go to the 'world' for advice help and support ...aren't there enough saved people out there, aren't  we suppose pray, encourage and bear one another's burdens...



For some it is because of familiarity (before I was saved I went to this person after being saved I will do the same), other don't know that we are here to support, guide, love, and pray for each other.  



Nice & Wavy said:


> I believe that they do it because the world will tell them what they want to hear.  *Asking a Christian for help would mean having to be exposed and having to actually deal with the issue for real.*
> 
> Me....I run to a Christian (those that I know their fruit) really fast because when two or three come together in agreement, the Lord will grant the petitions asked!



Wow, that statement speaks volumes.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> !!!


Girl...you should see him 
staring at the fan like this:






I couldn't find a picture of a man staring at a broken fan, but this will do


----------



## Nice & Wavy

LovingLady said:


> *For some it is because of familiarity (before I was saved I went to this person after being saved I will do the same), other don't know that we are here to support, guide, love, and pray for each other.  *
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that statement speaks volumes.


Your statement is so on point....

ETA: I want to say "hello" to you.  I don't think I ever said hello to you before.  Glad to know you are here blessing us with your posts!


----------



## Laela

Girl, STOP!!! 

that is too funny.... I ran out of air! lol



Nice & Wavy said:


> Girl...you should see him
> staring at the fan like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find a picture of a man staring at a broken fan, but this will do


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> Girl, STOP!!!
> 
> that is too funny.... I ran out of air! lol


you should see me here in my family room..I'm cracking up!

I LOVE MY HUSBAND!!!!!


----------



## LovingLady

Nice & Wavy said:


> Your statement is so on point....
> 
> ETA: I want to say "hello" to you.  I don't think I ever said hello to you before.  Glad to know you are here blessing us with your posts!



Thank you for the warm welcome.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

LovingLady said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome.


 You are more than welcome!


----------



## BrandNew

Nevermind...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

​


----------



## Nice & Wavy

BrandNew said:


> Nevermind...


Why did you change your mind?  If the christians you have dealt with don't give practical advice, then you have to do what you have to do.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Today's service was soo timely and so awesome. I mean I just cried which is abnormal for me to do but when the presence of God is there it is what it is. I really am just so in awe right now. Intuition or gut feelings are often times lies that we tell ourselves. It sounds good but it's wrong. It's like being in a cul-de-sac  of stupidity which means you will be going no where. In order to have life and be full in it one must deny self and die. Marriages that are great have signs of death all over it. Until we die of always being right or having to have our own way we can't ever have a full life.

Today's message really hit me at my core and made me think.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

John 12:20-21 KJV
And there were certain Greeks among them that came up to worship at the feast: [21] The same came therefore to Philip, which was of Bethsaida of Galilee, and desired him, saying, Sir, we would see Jesus.


Direct me to Jesus. All else is irrelevant.


----------



## Pooks

James 1:19-20 King James Version (KJV)

19 Wherefore, my beloved brethren, let every man be swift to hear, slow to speak, slow to wrath:

20 For the wrath of man worketh not the righteousness of God.

WHOOSAH....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^yes Lord. Amen!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Jude 1
24Now unto him that is able to keep you from falling, and to present you faultless before the presence of his glory with exceeding joy, 25To the only wise God our Saviour, be glory and majesty, dominion and power, both now and ever. Amen.


Did you see that?

He is able to keep us from falling, praise God!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord  I thank you for the time yesterday with my adoptive parents. God provides in so many ways. I feel my own mother is rejecting me and it hurts. I always have to watch myself to not get too close with people because it hurts to be rejected. But God has protected my heart. Even with the incident I had this weekend of a guy rejecting me and then trying to come back my heart is protected from the damage again. I love  you Jesus even in the pain of things you teach me. 

I'm thankful for being able to see things now vs being all defensive about everything. It's not cute nor is it productive. Folks don't want to help you when everything you say you flip it or you start attacking others. Bitterness is a ugly beast that defintely  I'm glad God has called me out on and releasing from. I see why God tells married folks don't allow the sun to go down on your anger with your spouse as it gives a foot hold for Satan. Satan is going to try but don't give him no invitation to come to dinner. That bama ain't welcome.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Ignorant comments are best left ignored.  Don't give it legs to continue in its strife and contention.  The Lord knows the heart that is His and will continue to bless and cause the person who has a right heart to prosper!

Hallelujah!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

GoddessMaker said:


> Lord  I thank you for the time yesterday with my adoptive parents. God provides in so many ways. I feel my own mother is rejecting me and it hurts. I always have to watch myself to not get too close with people because it hurts to be rejected. But God has protected my heart. Even with the incident I had this weekend of a guy rejecting me and then trying to come back my heart is protected from the damage again. I love  you Jesus even in the pain of things you teach me.
> 
> I'm thankful for being able to see things now vs being all defensive about everything. It's not cute nor is it productive. Folks don't want to help you when everything you say you flip it or you start attacking others. Bitterness is a ugly beast that defintely  I'm glad God has called me out on and releasing from. I see why God tells married folks don't allow the sun to go down on your anger with your spouse as it gives a foot hold for Satan. Satan is going to try but don't give him no invitation to come to dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That bama ain't welcome*
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

  I'm stealing this quote and using it....hahahahahahaahha


----------



## Shimmie

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I don't know if this ability to know things are going to happen before they happen and to sense death coming is a blessing or a curse. I'm just unnerved by it all.



nathansgirl1908

Just giving you a  for support.   

There are many reasons for the many things that God shows us.  Quite often, it gives us the ability to intervene with prayer and God moves to 'save' someone from imminent danger or a losing their life. 

Twice, God saved (extended) my father's life by 'quickening' in my spirit that something was about to occur.  TWICE God did this and it was phenomenal, as I was not with my Dad at the time and found out afterwards the 'danger' he had been in.    Of course my Dad has passed on, yet I cherish the extended years that God gave me the 'Gift of Knowing' to pray the prayer of intervention for my Dad.  

God is so amazing.   

Cherish the 'Gift' of being made aware from God.  The Holy Spirit will always lead and guide your prayers for intervention, peace and comfort. 

Scripture that God blessed me with years ago:

*Light arises in the darkness for the upright*, gracious, compassionate, and just [who are in right standing with God].

5 It is well with the man who deals generously and lends, who conducts his affairs with justice.

6 He will not be moved forever; the [uncompromisingly] righteous (the upright, in right standing with God) shall be in everlasting remembrance.

*7 He shall not be afraid of evil tidings; his heart is firmly fixed, trusting (leaning on and being confident) in the Lord.

8 His heart is established and steady, he will not be afraid while he waits to see his desire established upon his adversaries.*

---------------------

Nathansgirl, 'Light arises in darkness'... God sheds His light upon the 'unknown' to be known. 

You will not fear 'evil tidings' (You will not fear 'bad news').

For your heart is fixed, it is established, trusting in the Lord. 

The intervention:  

You will not be afraid while you wait to see your desire (your prayers of safety) established against your adversaries (said danger).


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> I see why God tells married folks don't allow the sun to go down on your anger with your spouse as it gives a foot hold for Satan.
> 
> *Satan is going to try but don't give him no invitation to come to dinner. That bama ain't welcome.*





Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm stealing this quote and using it....hahahahahahaahha



I love it... 'That bama ain't welcome'


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> I love it... 'That bama ain't welcome'


....perfect phrase!!!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Uh-oh....
> 
> Husband is opening up fan to find out why its making noise.....
> 
> He is on a mission....I love it when he's like this...
> 
> *Update:*
> Will be going shopping to get new fan
> 
> Men always do these things and wind up breaking it....gotta love it!
> 
> *2nd Update:* Laela
> 
> Well, he showed me!
> 
> He stared so long and hard at that fan...then he began to pray.  Watch out now!!!
> 
> ...don't ya'll know that fan is working and better than it was before....
> 
> Don't mess with a man of God when he is focused.  Now we don't have to buy a new fan and now Momma take that money and can go buy a new pair of open-toe shoes!!!



Nice & Wavy....

I love my 'Brother'.   Pastor 'A' is awesome.   

His prayers reach over here for my computer.  When you and I were on the phone the other day, I was praying about my computer and dreading having to take it to a specialist for repair.   

It was running slow and it kept cutting off for over a week and I just couldn't handle it.   I asked the Holy Spirit, how can I 'fix' this, as I did not want to have to take my laptop to a tech and dole out any additional money to have it fixed.  

Yesterday evening I turned the computer off and when I turned it back on, it began running a 'self maintenance' to correct the 'start up'.   It's now running like brand new.   The thing is, I didn't 'select' this feature.   It occurred on it's own after I had prayed.  God simply intervened for me.  

Enjoy the new shoes...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> @Nice & Wavy....
> 
> I love my 'Brother'.   Pastor 'A' is awesome.
> 
> His prayers reach over here for my computer.  When you and I were on the phone the other day, I was praying about my computer and dreading having to take it to a specialist for repair.
> 
> It was running slow and it kept cutting off for over a week and I just couldn't handle it.   I asked the Holy Spirit, how can I 'fix' this, as I did not want to have to take my laptop to a tech and dole out any additional money to have it fixed.
> 
> Yesterday evening I turned the computer off and when I turned it back on, it began running a 'self maintenance' to correct the 'start up'.   It's now running like brand new.   The thing is, I didn't 'select' this feature.   It occurred on it's own after I had prayed.  God simply intervened for me.
> 
> Enjoy the new shoes...


Amen, sis!  God is in the business of 'repair'...gotta love it!!!

I always love our conversations....you are so funny, Shimmie and we do laugh a lot....

And yes...I will enjoy some new shoes....


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Amen, sis!  God is in the business of 'repair'...gotta love it!!!
> 
> I always love our conversations....you are so funny, Shimmie and we do laugh a lot....
> 
> And yes...I will enjoy some new shoes....




Oh Sis, guess what?   

I saw an ox (several of them -- oxen) on a cooking show --- not in the yard behind my home...  

And they were grazing with cows.   Soooooooooo now I know that oxen are also beef. 

   


AND the host of the show demonstrated how to make ox tail sauce.   O my , he cooked it on a huge stove outside and then placed it into an outdoor oven. 

First he browned it in the outdoor pot.  Then he let it cook in the oven until it fell off the bone.   After pulling the meat from the bone, he mixed it in a pot with onions and a bbq type sauce and spooned it over slices of beef tenderloin.    It looked so good.    

So.... thank you for my ox tail lesson the other day.      God confirmed it for me via a cooking show.   


Nice & Wavy... this would taste good over the Jasmine rice.... 

Hmmmmmmmmm :scratchch:


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Amen, sis!  God is in the business of 'repair'...gotta love it!!!
> 
> I always love our conversations....you are so funny, Shimmie and we do laugh a lot....
> 
> And yes...I will enjoy some new shoes....



God is most definitely in the business of 'Repair'.  

Bless His Holy Name, forever.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Oh Sis, guess what?
> 
> I saw an ox (several of them -- oxen) on a cooking show --- not in the yard behind my home...
> 
> And they were grazing with cows.   Soooooooooo now I know that oxen are also beef.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND the host of the show demonstrated how to make ox tail sauce.   O my , he cooked it on a huge stove outside and then placed it into an outdoor oven.
> 
> First he browned it in the outdoor pot.  Then he let it cook in the oven until it fell off the bone.   After pulling the meat from the bone, he mixed it in a pot with onions and a bbq type sauce and spooned it over slices of beef tenderloin.    It looked so good.
> 
> *So.... thank you for my ox tail lesson the other day.      God confirmed it for me via a cooking show.*
> 
> 
> @Nice & Wavy... this would taste good over the Jasmine rice....
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmm :scratchch:


Hahahahahaha....that is so funny!  You are right...it probably would taste good over Jasmine rice...hmmm!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Hahahahahaha....that is so funny!  You are right...it probably would taste good over Jasmine rice...hmmm!



Yep...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Nice and Wavy you are too funny. I have been quoted lol. But he ain't welcome though. No desert no punch no pound cake nothing. 

God I'm so seeing you work through me to others. I love encouraging others because its you God not me at all. I hate when others are done wrong and are struggling really. Help me not to lose heart while going through my journey. I want to declare I desire my MBA,to learn a new language,to loose all my weight,to be married and to be a sound woman of God. It is scary to declare because that is asking for hell but like child birth it will be pain but once you have that baby you birthed through you in your arms all the crying,rejection,snide remarks,the haters,the idiots it will be worth every ounce of it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

GoddessMaker said:


> Nice and Wavy you are too funny. I have been quoted lol. But he ain't welcome though. No desert no punch no pound cake nothing.
> 
> God I'm so seeing you work through me to others. I love encouraging others because its you God not me at all. I hate when others are done wrong and are struggling really. Help me not to lose heart while going through my journey. I want to declare I desire my MBA,to learn a new language,to loose all my weight,to be married and to be a sound woman of God. It is scary to declare because that is asking for hell but like child birth it will be pain but once you have that baby you birthed through you in your arms all the crying,rejection,snide remarks,the haters,the idiots it will be worth every ounce of it.


Oh my goodness....when I first seen this post, I knew that I have seen this same post in a dream about 2 years ago...same words and everything!

God is speaking to you and His desire for you is for you to trust Him!!!

I had to quote you....that was hilarious!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

"In a world where everybody's truth is true and everyone's answers are right, nobody's truth is true and no one's answers end up being right. There's only one standard of truth, the changeless Word of the one True God."  
Pastor Tony Evans


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Nice & Wavy said:


> Oh my goodness....when I first seen this post, I knew that I have seen this same post in a dream about 2 years ago...same words and everything!
> 
> God is speaking to you and His desire for you is for you to trust Him!!!
> 
> I had to quote you....that was hilarious!!!



That makes me shiver wow. In your dream wow.

Lord I thank you for the lesson of dress length today. I see when your stern on me it's for my good and I thank you for it. You could just throw me away but you don't since I'm your adoptive kid. Man God your awesome~!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God Often Does His Best Work in the Darkness
Being in the valley of trials stinks. It’s painful, disorienting, and confusing. As we stagger and stumble along we often wonder, Where is God? Why is he allowing me to go through this? We feel stuck and broken, like we can’t move forward. We are perplexed, crushed, weighed down, and in the dark. We move ahead slowly, groping and grasping, hoping to find a handhold.

The reality is, however, that God often does his best work in the darkness. As senior demon Screwtape says to junior demon Wormwood in The Screwtape Letters:

Now it may surprise you to learn that in His efforts to get permanent possession of a soul, he relies on the troughs [low points, valleys, etc.] even more than the peaks; some of his special favourites have gone through longer and deeper troughs than anyone else.

God does not throw trials at us haphazardly, like an angry fan throwing a beer bottle at a baseball player. He does not accidentally let trials slip into our lives, like an absent-minded babysitter. No, God deliberately leads us into the furnace of trials for very specific reasons. He does not waste suffering. He is not a sadist who derives sick pleasure from inflicting pain on his helpless creatures. Every trial we experience has been handcrafted by God for our good. Trials are God’s kiln. We are the clay, he is the master potter.

What good does God accomplish in the darkness? Here are just a few of the thousands of things God accomplishes.

He Forces Us to Rely on Him

Indeed, we felt that we had received the sentence of death. But that was to make us rely not on ourselves but on God who raises the dead. (2 Corinthians 1:9)

Trials remind us of what is already true: we are desperately dependent on God. We cannot function apart from God. We cannot make it to heaven apart from the sustaining grace of the God who raises dead men. God takes us through trials to decrease our self-confidence and increase our confidence in him.

He Produces Steadfastness in Us

Count it all joy, my brothers, when you meet trials of various kinds, for you know that the testing of your faith produces steadfastness. (James 1:2-3)

Without steadfastness we will never make it to heaven. We will be like seed that springs up quickly but has no root. We will have the life choked out of us by the cares of this world. God wants us to have a steadfast, steady faith, which is not easily rocked by trial and hardship. Trials cause our faith to mature and become steadfast.

He Prepares Us to Comfort Others

Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of mercies and God of all comfort, who comforts us in all our affliction, so that we may be able to comfort those who are in any affliction, with the comfort with which we ourselves are comforted by God. (2 Corinthians 1:3-4)

When we experience trials we also experience God’s comfort in a unique way. As God’s comfort flows into our lives, we are then divinely prepared to comfort others who are enduring trials. We could not adequately comfort others if we didn’t first receive God’s comfort. Trials ready us to comfort others.

Charles Spurgeon, who was well acquainted with trials, said:

None of us can come to the highest maturity without enduring the summer heat of trials. As the sycamore fig never ripens if it be not bruised, as the corn does not leave the husk without threshing, and as wheat makes no fine flour till it be ground, so are we of little use till we are afflicted. Why should we be so eager to escape such benefits? We shall have to wait with patience, saying, “The will of the Lord be done.” He waited to give grace to us; let us wait to give glory to him.

Take heart – God is using the summer heat of trials to bring you to the highest maturity.

Find this and more at http://www.biblestudytools.com/.


----------



## Laela

“Do your own work well, and then you will have something to be proud of. But don’t compare yourself with others.” Galatians 6:4

Thank you Lord, for your Word.


----------



## Nice Lady

*Confidence will cause doors to open for you...CONFIDENCE.*

For we are God’s handiwork, created in Christ Jesus to do good works, which God prepared in advance for us to do.
*http://www.longhaircareforum.com/passage/?search=Titus 2:14&version=NIV *


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord I thank you for your love which makes it real hard to maintain the regrets of the past. God your awesome!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

steamed oxtail is a popular dish here the preparation sound very similar and yes it's great over jasmine rice ...that's the only rice I cook.



Shimmie said:


> Oh Sis, guess what?
> 
> I saw an ox (several of them -- oxen) on a cooking show --- not in the yard behind my home...
> 
> And they were grazing with cows. Soooooooooo now I know that oxen are also beef.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND the host of the show demonstrated how to make ox tail sauce. O my , he cooked it on a huge stove outside and then placed it into an outdoor oven.
> 
> First he browned it in the outdoor pot. Then he let it cook in the oven until it fell off the bone. After pulling the meat from the bone, he mixed it in a pot with onions and a bbq type sauce and spooned it over slices of beef tenderloin. It looked so good.
> 
> So.... thank you for my ox tail lesson the other day.  God confirmed it for me via a cooking show.
> 
> 
> @Nice & Wavy... this would taste good over the Jasmine rice....
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmm :scratchch:


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> steamed oxtail is a popular dish here the preparation sound very similar and yes it's great over jasmine rice ...that's the only rice I cook.



  Hi Healthy Hair... 

Nice & Wavy was giving me lessons on how to cook rice as I never had the hang of it.  

Also, when she was telling me about ox-tails, I didn't 'get it' that an ox was the same as beef.    

Ummmm, it's okay, you can laugh.      

By coincidence (there's no coincidence with God), a cooking show came on the day after our conversation and low and behold the show host was on a farm with oxen and cows.    AND..... Drum roll.......  "I finally got it that an ox is the same as beef".    


Okay.... take another laugh....     

Chile, I learn something new everyday....


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> Lord I thank you for your love which makes it real hard to maintain the regrets of the past. God your awesome!



This is beautiful, Baby girl.   Just beautiful, just like you.  

:blowkiss:


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> steamed oxtail is a popular dish here the preparation sound very similar and yes it's great over jasmine rice ...that's the only rice I cook.


Oh and I bet you make a mean oxtails too.  

I just made some Jasmine rice with gravy/onions, veggies and porkchops

You must put a recipe for your Oxtails so I can make them....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Hi Healthy Hair...
> 
> @Nice & Wavy was giving me lessons on how to cook rice as I never had the hang of it.
> 
> Also, when she was telling me about ox-tails, I didn't 'get it' that an ox was the same as beef.
> 
> Ummmm, it's okay, you can laugh.
> 
> By coincidence (there's no coincidence with God), a cooking show came on the day after our conversation and low and behold the show host was on a farm with oxen and cows.    AND..... Drum roll.......  "I finally got it that an ox is the same as beef".
> 
> 
> Okay.... take another laugh....
> 
> Chile, I learn something new everyday....


Shimmie, you aren't the only one that thought oxtails came from an Ox........


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Shimmie, you aren't the only one that thought oxtails came from an Ox........



:blush3:  I think I am...   

   

My grand babies knew the difference...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Jesus you are testing my men. I will not be moved. I will not be broken Satan. Grab your purse and go back to where you belong under my feet!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

GoddessMaker said:


> Jesus you are testing my men. I will not be moved. I will not be broken Satan. Grab your purse and go back to where you belong under my feet!!



In that purse is a bag of tricks to get you distracted, yep


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> In that purse is a bag of tricks to get you distracted, yep



And he will use them all.. at the same time if God allows Him.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

1 John 4:18 says:

There is no fear in love; but perfect love casteth out fear: *because fear hath torment*. He that feareth is not made perfect in love.


----------



## Laela

A message well received, especially today. 

*I Peter 4:10   * 
God has given each of you a gift from his great variety of spiritual gifts. Use them well to serve one another. (New Living Translation)

God created man in His image and after His likeness. After the fall, we stopped resembling God in any form or fashion. Now that He has regenerated us in Christ, He has given us tools that will help us accomplish His will even with a fallen nature. His great variety of spiritual gifts, combined with a great variety of personalities to work through, create a healthy body when properly applied. Peter tells us how to get the most out of our gifts. If what God has given you only promotes you, it isn't being used properly. God wants to use your gifts for His glory. In other words, God is glorified when His other children benefit from what He has given you. When the Bible says that your gift makes room for you, what He means is that your gift opens doors when you give it away! Once it has opened doors due to your service, then you can profit from it. Joseph told Pharaoh his dream at the risk that someone else might be chosen to assist in implementation. Others may have the same gift you do, but no one else is you! Trust God to take care of you as you serve the body with your gift. He will attach the proper value to it at the right time.

Elder S R Henderson, Associate Pastor
The Rock Baptist Church


----------



## Nice Lady

*One thing about women whose children follow God have seen that God is real in mothers' lives*. They are not false witnesses, break the laws, or think Christianity is wearing a skirt down to your ankles along with weighing 300+lbs. They don't put their mouth on other people's children. You can't have a mess that is not exemplary and talking about others. Plus, their children are more successful than yours. Additionally, you engage in foolishness. The unsaved child will never come to Christ if you talk about everyone, don't practice what you preach and have no results since forever. A raggedity life is not what the unsaved ones want.

You have to be exemplary--speaking the word, living uprightly and God will grant you the desires of your heart.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

People continually have a evil heart and speak not what they know of

If you take a post that a member has spoken from the heart and speak against it with shade....that is having a evil heart.  Don't think that you will receive anything from the Lord.

The Lord is good and rich in mercy unto all who call upon His name.  His name is the name that is above every name...AND at the name of Jesus, every knew shall bow and every tongue shall confess that Jesus Christ is Lord, to the Glory of the Father.

May the Lord continue to allow me to be steadfast in His Grace which is sufficient for me, for He continues to bless me with blessings that overflows...I am one blessed Woman of God!!!

*Psalm 15: 3-5*
Lord, who may abide in Your tabernacle?
 Who may dwell in Your holy hill? 

 He who walks uprightly,
 And works righteousness, 
*And speaks the truth in his heart;
 He who does not backbite with his tongue,
 Nor does evil to his neighbor, *
 Nor does he take up a reproach against his friend;
in whose eyes a vile person is despised,
but who honors those who fear the Lord;
who swears to his own hurt and does not change;
who does not put out his money at interest
and does not take a bribe against the innocent.
*He who does these things shall never be moved.*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> A message well received, especially today.
> 
> 
> 
> *I Peter 4:10   *
> *God has given each of you a gift from his great variety of spiritual gifts. Use them well to serve one another.* (New Living Translation)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God created man in His image and after His likeness. After the fall, we stopped resembling God in any form or fashion. Now that He has regenerated us in Christ, He has given us tools that will help us accomplish His will even with a fallen nature. His great variety of spiritual gifts, combined with a great variety of personalities to work through, create a healthy body when properly applied. Peter tells us how to get the most out of our gifts. If what God has given you only promotes you, it isn't being used properly. God wants to use your gifts for His glory. In other words, God is glorified when His other children benefit from what He has given you. When the Bible says that your gift makes room for you, what He means is that your gift opens doors when you give it away! Once it has opened doors due to your service, then you can profit from it. Joseph told Pharaoh his dream at the risk that someone else might be chosen to assist in implementation. Others may have the same gift you do, but no one else is you! Trust God to take care of you as you serve the body with your gift. He will attach the proper value to it at the right time.
> 
> Elder S R Henderson, Associate Pastor
> The Rock Baptist Church
Click to expand...

Love, love, love this!!!

This pastor's messages are always on time and on point!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm not a Dave Ramsey freak but I do like a pharse he uses I'm better than I deserve. Truly we all are better than we deserve esp if your reading this message because in the land of the living vs dead. Tonight's testimony of a couple in my small group blew my mind. I had to control myself from pacing the floor. Lord I should have been dead,in my grave. But Jesus,Jesus,Jesus! Lord you are so good, so merciful, just can't speak highly enough of you Lord. Even with the pain of being single and giving my all to not be I will still praise you because it could be worst. I will bear in mind that this will get better because those that he foreknew are predestined. So I will wait on the Lord even if my goal doesn't match God's. 

Let have a great Friday beauties!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Worn-Tenth Ave North
http://youtu.be/zulKcYItKIA


----------



## Pooks

Psalm 118:8 “It is better to trust in the LORD than to put confidence in man.”


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Receiving correction is never fun but correction when coming from proper people isn't the worst thing but it's a great thing.God corrects those he loves and are his kid. I use to feel so defensive about any type of correction. It's sorta embarassing to think about it. It was like physically painful. Now I desire it from those who are good only. I can also take the meat and spit out the bone with rude folks. God thank you for growth!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I got this in a email today. Thought about you loves!

People often ask me, "How can I know for sure whether I'm walking in the truth or walking according to my feelings and emotions?" I believe the answer is found in patience. 

Emotions urge us to hurry, telling us that we must do something and do it right now! But godly wisdom tells us to wait until we have a clear picture of what it is we are to do and when we are to do it. Godly wisdom tells us to seek wise guidance and counsel before we rush into decisions. 

We need to be able to back off and view our situation from God's perspective. We need to make decisions based on what we know rather than what we feel. We need to receive His wisdom and the wisdom of the trusted people He's placed in our lives. 

When faced with any difficult decision, wait until you have a clear answer before taking a step that you may regret. Emotions are wonderful, but they must not be allowed to take precedence over wisdom and knowledge. Seek God's guidance and let Him show you what to do. 

Prayer Starter: God, I won't rush into decisions and be led by my emotions. I commit to seeking Your wise guidance for the choices I make.


----------



## Pooks

GoddessMaker, Thank u for sharing this!!!



GoddessMaker said:


> God Often Does His Best Work in the Darkness
> Being in the valley of trials stinks. It’s painful, disorienting, and confusing. As we stagger and stumble along we often wonder, Where is God? Why is he allowing me to go through this? We feel stuck and broken, like we can’t move forward. We are perplexed, crushed, weighed down, and in the dark. We move ahead slowly, groping and grasping, hoping to find a handhold.
> 
> The reality is, however, that God often does his best work in the darkness. As senior demon Screwtape says to junior demon Wormwood in The Screwtape Letters:
> 
> Now it may surprise you to learn that in His efforts to get permanent possession of a soul, he relies on the troughs [low points, valleys, etc.] even more than the peaks; some of his special favourites have gone through longer and deeper troughs than anyone else.
> 
> God does not throw trials at us haphazardly, like an angry fan throwing a beer bottle at a baseball player. He does not accidentally let trials slip into our lives, like an absent-minded babysitter. No, God deliberately leads us into the furnace of trials for very specific reasons. He does not waste suffering. He is not a sadist who derives sick pleasure from inflicting pain on his helpless creatures. Every trial we experience has been handcrafted by God for our good. Trials are God’s kiln. We are the clay, he is the master potter.
> 
> What good does God accomplish in the darkness? Here are just a few of the thousands of things God accomplishes.
> 
> He Forces Us to Rely on Him
> 
> Indeed, we felt that we had received the sentence of death. But that was to make us rely not on ourselves but on God who raises the dead. (2 Corinthians 1:9)
> 
> Trials remind us of what is already true: we are desperately dependent on God. We cannot function apart from God. We cannot make it to heaven apart from the sustaining grace of the God who raises dead men. God takes us through trials to decrease our self-confidence and increase our confidence in him.
> 
> He Produces Steadfastness in Us
> 
> Count it all joy, my brothers, when you meet trials of various kinds, for you know that the testing of your faith produces steadfastness. (James 1:2-3)
> 
> Without steadfastness we will never make it to heaven. We will be like seed that springs up quickly but has no root. We will have the life choked out of us by the cares of this world. God wants us to have a steadfast, steady faith, which is not easily rocked by trial and hardship. Trials cause our faith to mature and become steadfast.
> 
> He Prepares Us to Comfort Others
> 
> Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of mercies and God of all comfort, who comforts us in all our affliction, so that we may be able to comfort those who are in any affliction, with the comfort with which we ourselves are comforted by God. (2 Corinthians 1:3-4)
> 
> When we experience trials we also experience God’s comfort in a unique way. As God’s comfort flows into our lives, we are then divinely prepared to comfort others who are enduring trials. We could not adequately comfort others if we didn’t first receive God’s comfort. Trials ready us to comfort others.
> 
> Charles Spurgeon, who was well acquainted with trials, said:
> 
> None of us can come to the highest maturity without enduring the summer heat of trials. As the sycamore fig never ripens if it be not bruised, as the corn does not leave the husk without threshing, and as wheat makes no fine flour till it be ground, so are we of little use till we are afflicted. Why should we be so eager to escape such benefits? We shall have to wait with patience, saying, “The will of the Lord be done.” He waited to give grace to us; let us wait to give glory to him.
> 
> Take heart – God is using the summer heat of trials to bring you to the highest maturity.
> 
> Find this and more at http://www.biblestudytools.com/.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I will try not to post anymore in here today lol. I was reflecting while walking and you know what. I so didn't think I would ever get to a point where I don't want to complain about my situation. I'm def not where I want to be at all but I want to focus on the good I can do while I'm in this place. I want to get to a point to help others in a major way that is really doing it for me but until my little words is all I  got.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Nice & Wavy said:


> Sang this song in church yesterday....were you there?  Girl...you are saying something, for real!!!
> 
> *My Name is Victory*
> I've got evidence
> I've got confidence
> I'm a conqueror
> I know that I win
> I know who I am
> God wrote it in his plan for me
> 
> Oh, Oh-Oh, Oh, Oh,
> *MY NAME IS VICTORY* (2X)
> 
> God gave me *AUTHORITY *
> To conquer *THE ENEMY *
> He wrote in *MY DESTINY *
> That my name is *VICTORY *
> He said that I've *OVERCOME *
> I know I've *ALREADY WON *
> He wrote in my *DESTINY *
> That my name is *VICTORY*
> 
> I know who I am
> God wrote it in His plan for me
> 
> Oh, Oh-Oh, Oh, Oh
> *MY NAME IS VICTORY* (2X's)
> 
> *I know my identity, my name is victory*
> 
> Victory
> That's my name
> Victory
> I KNOW WHO I AM
> 
> http://youtu.be/9WoGBvtN--8





Nice & Wavy said:


>





Laela said:


> Matthew 23:12
> _And whosoever shall exalt himself shall be *abased*; and he that shall humble himself shall be exalted._
> 
> It's truly a sad day when any of of us thinks they're the only one who can hear from God, that they_ feel the need _to constantly *debase *another. What is so positive about being so negative? Until you come to your own resolve, you'll be enslaved to your own bitterness. I'm not standing in your way...you are.
> 
> I'll continue to be more like Christ, He's the perfect example to follow. No one else.





Laela said:


> It's good to stay encouraged by those who choose to speak LIFE to us, despite our circumstances....
> 
> Enjoying this lovely tune  today HOSANNA





sweetvi said:


> Galatians 6:7-11
> New International Version (NIV)
> 7*Do not be deceived: God cannot be mocked. A man reaps what he sows. 8*Whoever sows to please their flesh, from the flesh will reap destruction; whoever sows to please the Spirit, from the Spirit will reap eternal life. 9*Let us not become weary in doing good, for at the proper time we will reap a harvest if we do not give up. 10*Therefore, as we have opportunity, let us do good to all people, especially to those who belong to the family of believers.





Laela said:


> What I learned about the Children of Israel during their walk in the wilderness is they complained about everything - good or bad -- til it hardened their hearts. They prayed for food, God gave them food. But they complained about the food, too. They got tired of manna and complained about that, forgetting they didn't have food in the first place.  Their complained they were thirsty, He gave them water ... They complained about Moses misleading them ... they complained, and complained.... yet God continued to answer their prayers, with the love of a Father because He is God. A great lesson on His mercy, patience and forbearance; but we know His Spirit will not always strive with flesh.





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Ro 8
> 13 For if ye live after the flesh, ye shall die: but if ye through the Spirit do mortify the deeds of the body, ye shall live.
> 
> 14 For as many as are led by the Spirit of God, they are the sons of God.



Just reminiscing....this is good stuff!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Father,

I lift up every single person living in Oklahoma and the surrounding states right now that is in danger of these tornadoes.  I pray that these tornadoes cease and desist from forming on the ground in the name of Jesus.  I pray that every structure that is knocked down in any way, not have any people in it, that everyone gets to a place of safety, in the Name of Jesus.  Amen.

Oh Father, have mercy......


----------



## Laela

I did miss this update..and all I can say is...    


@ the bolded  ... so be it.   





Nice & Wavy said:


> U
> *2nd Update:* Laela
> 
> Well, he showed me!
> 
> He stared so long and hard at that fan...then he began to pray.  Watch out now!!!
> 
> ...*don't ya'll know that fan is working and better than it was before....*
> 
> Don't mess with a man of God when he is focused.  Now we don't have to buy a new fan and now Momma take that money and can go buy a new pair of open-toe shoes!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> I did miss this update..and all I can say is...
> 
> 
> @ the bolded  ... so be it.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Father,
> 
> I lift up every single person living in Oklahoma and the surrounding states right now that is in danger of these tornadoes.  I pray that these tornadoes cease and desist from forming on the ground in the name of Jesus.  I pray that every structure that is knocked down in any way, not have any people in it, that everyone gets to a place of safety, in the Name of Jesus.  Amen.
> 
> Oh Father, have mercy......



In Jesus' Name, Dear Father in Heaven, we bow our hearts in prayer, please have Mercy ...

Amen and Amen...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Look you got to go. Grab your purse. I know your brand Prada, but you must leave me you aren't welcome in my mind,heart or soul ever again. I don't wave at me,don't text,don't send me a fb message either. I am tired of hearing you with your perverse speech it's appalling. I finally am able to accept the love of the one who sent his Son to die for me. Oh what have you done for me lately?!? Nothing that's what. No wait I'm sorry,you have caused me to be sad,mad and depressed. I had the locks changed, we are through. 


I never really believed that I could change that me Goddessmaker could really be what my 1st name sake is.It overwhelms me to soo much that I am a child of the one true King,amazing you are God! Thank you for loving me and being patient. 

I don't write for likes or thanks but for the one who was once like me lurking from the free parts. A one true saint of love @Shimmie would speak such life in her post that it made me want to say thank you. If we all do what we are suppose to do not suggested but commanded we too could bring souls to Christ.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

----------------


----------



## Pooks

Same ol' same ol'...

Dear sweet Lord I really am tired... Drained. Disillusioned. Sad. Weary. Father I need You. Really need You.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I hope I wasn't misunderstood in my previous post. I know there are folks here who are ministers and the like and that's awesome. But for those who will never be called that formally but have soo much grace that has been given it's like needed back to help others. I guess I'm just soo focused on going after the hearts of the non believer or the unsure. It's mad important because at times you never know. But then for the one who calls them self a Christian I just want to pull their hair and refocus them like Nehemiah did. Don't judge me lol. Again I am just really feeling pressed to make sure the hearts of all are uplifted and turned towards God. My heart is tuned to the unpopular problem person.

I also have come to accept I like encouraging and edifying people.It's like something I'm earnestly good at. I like to build everyone up not just the saint but the non believer too. I just want the light of God to beam on people so much. God has done a mighty work in me and still is working on me but just to be able to uplift is soo awesome!


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> Look you got to go. Grab your purse. I know your brand Prada, but you must leave me you aren't welcome in my mind,heart or soul ever again. I don't wave at me,don't text,don't send me a fb message either. I am tired of hearing you with your perverse speech it's appalling. I finally am able to accept the love of the one who sent his Son to die for me. Oh what have you done for me lately?!? Nothing that's what. No wait I'm sorry,you have caused me to be sad,mad and depressed. I had the locks changed, we are through.
> 
> 
> I never really believed that I could change that me Goddessmaker could really be what my 1st name sake is.It overwhelms me to soo much that I am a child of the one true King,amazing you are God! Thank you for loving me and being patient.
> 
> I don't write for likes or thanks but for the one who was once like me lurking from the free parts. A one true saint of love @Shimmie would speak such life in her post that it made me want to say thank you. If we all do what we are suppose to do not suggested but commanded we too could bring souls to Christ.



Babygirl, I don't think you realize that your strength is what has given me and so many others strength.   It is far from easy to be strong, yet each of us have a Gift of ourselves that keeps others going.   

You have endured so much and look how you have risen so far above it all.   I have to thank you for I thank God for you each day for your brave, loving and beautiful heart and soul.    

YOU, GoddessMaker have made me strong, in more ways than you will ever know.   Please do not ever forget the love that surrounds you and how many others see you as 'Love' for Love is what you are and will always be.

Thank you, again


----------



## Shimmie

Pooks said:


> Same ol' same ol'...
> 
> Dear sweet Lord I really am tired... Drained. Disillusioned. Sad. Weary. Father I need You. Really need You.



Awwwwwwwwwwwww Precious Pooks...

The Lord says, 

"Come unto my rest and I will give you rest.   

Father God, infuse Precious Pooks with your loving presence and strength in Jesus' Name, whatever she needs, for her new Precious Baby, for her Husband, bless them in full abundance, unending. 

In Jesus' Name, thank you so much.

Amen and Amen...


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> I hope I wasn't misunderstood in my previous post. I know there are folks here who are ministers and the like and that's awesome. But for those who will never be called that formally but have soo much grace that has been given it's like needed back to help others. I guess I'm just soo focused on going after the hearts of the non believer or the unsure. It's mad important because at times you never know. But then for the one who calls them self a Christian I just want to pull their hair and refocus them like Nehemiah did. Don't judge me lol. Again I am just really feeling pressed to make sure the hearts of all are uplifted and turned towards God. My heart is tuned to the unpopular problem person.
> 
> I also have come to accept I like encouraging and edifying people.It's like something I'm earnestly good at. I like to build everyone up not just the saint but the non believer too. I* just want the light of God to beam on people so much. God has done a mighty work in me and still is working on me but just to be able to uplift is soo awesome*!



Your Light is beaming upon me right now (and so many others).   

Your posts actually caught my attention and allowed me to unpack one more item from my recent move.   It's been a long process and I'm getting closer to finishing thanks to you.   

Your posts of thanking God, have lead me to thank God and thanking Him gave me energy to finish one more thing that needed to be done.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Sis...you would be surprised at how many souls do come to Christ on this forum.  God is at work to will and to do His good pleasure.
> 
> In my studies today, I was reading this scripture and the Apostle Paul was in prison and he wrote this:
> 
> 
> 
> This helped me to realize that even if those ministers were proclaiming Christ without a sincere heart, they never preached a false gospel, but the truth.  Paul said that _"whether in pretense or in truth, Christ is proclaimed and in that I rejoice!"_  That speaks volumes!  It confirms the scriptures that says this:
> Isaiah 55: 10-11
> 
> So we can pray that those who minister here, will minister the true gospel and we can know that people can and will get saved.



I love the Book of Isaiah...

_"For as the rain comes down, and the snow from heaven, and returns not thither, but waters the earth, and makes it bring forth and bud, that it may give seed to the sower, and bread to the eater: So shall my word be that goes forth out of my mouth: it shall not return to me void, but it shall accomplish that which I please, and it shall prosper in the thing whereto I sent it." _ 

Isaiah 55: 10-11

More energy just from reading this...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

GoddessMaker said:


> *I hope I wasn't misunderstood in my previous post.* I know there are folks here who are ministers and the like and that's awesome. But for those who will never be called that formally but have soo much grace that has been given it's like needed back to help others. I guess I'm just soo focused on going after the hearts of the non believer or the unsure. It's mad important because at times you never know. But then for the one who calls them self a Christian I just want to pull their hair and refocus them like Nehemiah did. Don't judge me lol. Again I am just really feeling pressed to make sure the hearts of all are uplifted and turned towards God. My heart is tuned to the unpopular problem person.
> 
> I also have come to accept I like encouraging and edifying people.It's like something I'm earnestly good at. I like to build everyone up not just the saint but the non believer too. I just want the light of God to beam on people so much. God has done a mighty work in me and still is working on me but just to be able to uplift is soo awesome!


Regarding my post, I agreed with your post.  Sorry you thought I misunderstood what you were trying to convey.  I guess I must learn to not always share a teaching where its not needed.  I apologize and have deleted my post because I don't want to confuse anyone that you are trying to minister to...

God bless you, always!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> I love the Book of Isaiah...
> 
> _"For as the rain comes down, and the snow from heaven, and returns not thither, but waters the earth, and makes it bring forth and bud, that it may give seed to the sower, and bread to the eater: So shall my word be that goes forth out of my mouth: it shall not return to me void, but it shall accomplish that which I please, and it shall prosper in the thing whereto I sent it." _
> 
> Isaiah 55: 10-11
> 
> More energy just from reading this...


God bless you, Shimmie.  I hope you had a great day!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> God bless you, Shimmie.  I hope you had a great day!



Thank you, Sis  

Almost there...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

The hardest thing in this walk is taking heed to Godly instruction and advisement. I still feel this apprehension to certain things. Like I desire to move from where I am to Dallas. Well for a second time I have heard are you really sure about moving? Last night even one said are you running from something and would you have community where you would go? Part of me hasn't wanted to face the music that I can't even find a job in Dallas which is a no go for me. I now will have to be open to the area I'm in and since I did that last night I have felt soo light. It's not about my feelings but what God desires.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*This is from my closest friend and it ministered to me....**



"Sometimes,  as a pastor, you really feel the weight of never measuring up.  I have  come to terms with the fact that my best will never be good enough. That's why I need Jesus.  Only Jesus can meet everyone's needs perfectly  and do everything perfectly.  I can do my best, but I will still sin.  I  will never be able to pay attention to everyone the way they want or  need; I will not be able to do everything well; some things will get  neglected.  I will not be able to love perfectly as hard as I try.  This  is reality.  I am so grateful for grace in my life shown to me by my  loving Father and by the people around me."

Click to expand...

*


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Why are things like divorce and homosexuality starting to bother me? Why are things like the hearts of folks more important than trying to be impressive.I guess it's God's hand really on me. I have so many questions but glad to have some folks in my corner.


----------



## Nice Lady

By a Carpenter mankind was made, and only by that Carpenter can mankind be remade.-Desiderius Erasmus


----------



## Nice Lady

*Instead of concentrating on your problems and  getting discouraged, focus on God and meditate on His promises for you.  You may have fallen down, but you don't have to stay down. God is ready,  willing and able to pick you up. -Joyce Meyer
*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

GoddessMaker said:


> Why are things like divorce and homosexuality starting to bother me? Why are things like the hearts of folks more important than trying to be impressive.*I guess it's God's hand really on me.* I have so many questions but glad to have some folks in my corner.


 and you are beginning to love what He loves and hate what He hates!


----------



## Nice Lady

Love this verse so much that I have it highlighted in personal Bible & put on my timeline & Christian Random Scriptures. So, I will post it again: 

"Then this city will bring me renown, joy, praise and honor before all  nations on earth that hear of all the good things I do for it; and they  will be in awe and will tremble at the abundant prosperity and peace I  provide for it.'


----------



## Nice & Wavy




----------



## momi

GoddessMaker said:


> Why are things like divorce and homosexuality starting to bother me? Why are things like the hearts of folks more important than trying to be impressive.I guess it's God's hand really on me. I have so many questions but glad to have some folks in my corner.



This is the transforming power of the Holy Spirit!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I guess I really never fully believed in God's power. I don't blame myself becasue God and my childhood in the church wasn't about God's redemptive power. Now I see God's grace,love nad mercy in the churhch now. I see men who love God and are really about that life. I see men who believe in the doctrine. I see women being respected and allowed to be women. I see children being given grace and mercy and not beat down for acting out. See we act out God doesn't come and gives us a knuckle sandwich no he loves us and guides us back to him with love not abuse. God your so wonderful I can't even articulate it all. 

I need guidence for life that is coming from God. I'm fighting the mind alot in regards to where my value comes from. It's not from being some big shot who has big money. It's in the one true God. I desire to be in a better place so I can help others and do nice things like giving gifts to the pastor wives and those who are new mommies. I would love to pour into them in a major way that doesn't include sale stuff but until God grants me more I will work with what I have.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Marriage isn't for your come up,shopping sprees or life of leisure. It's about ministry and growth. Marriage wasn't made to pit you over non married. Marriage was made to grow you and for you to truly move in Christ. We the body of Christ, the church is the bride of Christ. The husband is Christ Jesus in which he did the greatest thing of all die to cover the payment of our sin. I desire marriage but the more I learn about it the more I want it. Not any more vain reasons ie sex,status,money etc. It's truly a act of selfless love and growth. We don't fall out of love we fall out of lust. Lusting is desiring something for the wrong reasons. Love is a choice. Do you choose to love the ratchet person you have or do you discard them like yesterday's news? That's just not in the husband/wife situation but also with people. 

I'm sick of people feeling like they can just throw people away oh so causally like this life is all about you. It's not!! It's about others. I'm not saying stay bff's with Pookie and them but others who may be down and out or may be really suffering it's a slap in the face of God to think oh they need to come on and grow up or come out of that. It's bothering me!! Who the heck are you to think so highly of yourself. Do you know your not your own,that you were bought for a price? Therefore we can't even try to get stuck on stupid and think that we are something.

Coming from a place of despair and darkness and now being brought out of it through Christ alone, my heart is troubled by those who are troubled. From marriage, to sexual identity,to poverty,to depression,to abuse. I read so much on this board that it saddens me that so many believe they are ok without Christ. You were created to worship either your worshiping the one true King or your worshiping Satan. There is life in death through Christ and it's pure joy to die for him daily. Not easy but great rewarding life is possible through Christ alone.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Create in me a clean heart and renew in me a right sprit..

Being 're-programmed' is most difficult...not kicking against the pricks....what we know or what we think it should be...Who is responsible for the way we think? our parents, the world system (media, friends, environment etc.,) but ultimately we are responsible when we meet up with the TRUTH of the word as Saul did on the road to Damascus change MUST take place, all my old ways, thoughts, ideologies must die and be replaced with the statutes, commandments precepts and ways of God, so that I can LIVE!


Ro 12:2
2 Do not conform to the pattern of this world, but be transformed by the renewing of your mind. Then you will be able to test and approve what God’s will is—his good, pleasing and perfect will. NIV


----------



## ImperfectlyPerfect

GoddessMaker

I amm experiencing this as well. I never wanted to be conservative or a "fanatic". But as I am growing my heart is changing. There is no such thing as neutral either you are for him or against him. The worst thing I can be is lukewarm. Either his word is true or it isn't. I dislike making people or myself uncomfortable by stating the truth according to the Word but I would hate to go to hell or lead someone else there by ignoring the Word.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I desire to be a Godly wife but can't get a date. Open my heart Lord and purge the desire. It hurts too deeply now that I may never know what  intimate love is. But I won't stop seeking your face.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

The more I learn about the Word and God the more I am become angry for not being taught this in church and a bit nervous. It seems one has to be really ok with being nothing in this life in order to receive heaven. It makes me so unsure of myself as I do desire to be more than a poor person from birth to death.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Is it just me or am I weird or is it my gift that I get revived for praying for others needs? It like it uplifts me as I uplift someone else. I now see why one must be in constant state of prayer to keep one stable.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

GoddessMaker said:


> Is it just me or am I weird or is it my gift that I get revived for praying for others needs? It like it uplifts me as I uplift someone else. I now see why one must be in constant state of prayer to keep one stable.



I praise Jesus for you GoddessMaker. Your posts lately have been such a blessing. Its amazing to see the growth and I know its the grace of God at work in you.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Amen!

I'm very proud of her...





MrsHaseeb said:


> I praise Jesus for you GoddessMaker. Your posts lately have been such a blessing. Its amazing to see the growth and I know its the grace of God at work in you.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

GoddessMaker

Dear  Christian,

so now I'm telling you ,that I am very proud of you, it's a pleasure to read your posts I'm like, what is Christian saying today.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

It hurt me today to really cut my ties with a coworker. The more I think on it, it hurts. Shade had been thrown in a subtle way. I know that I can't think about it as it's negative. I just know that I can't have anyone too close who doesn't like to hear preaching or christian music. I can't be around a angry person because I don't want that to infect me. I know I have angry strike that God is dealing with me about. I'm having to give compassion to others because God has been more than graceful to me. Not everyone who says they believe are believers.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Iwanthealthyhair67 your going to make me tear up. I have a smokey eye on today that's not good lol.

It's not me it's Jesus.The most high! It ain't nothing but Jesus who is changing me from the inside out. We can try and make us over from the outside but it's something about that power of Jesus that works properly cleaning out the junk from the inside which checks the stuff on the outside. Jesus your awesome, just so amazing.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

GoddessMaker

This is for you, when I read your posts you keep saying how amazed you are, and I reminded of this song.  Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzLY2hyEDBA


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

This is the day that the Lord hath made and I WILL rejoice and be glad in it!

There is none like unto our Lord.

Come, bless the Lord with me for He is worthy to be praised honored and adored, give thanks unto the Lord for He is good, He is really, really good. Taste and see that the LORD is good; blessed is the one who takes refuge in him. 

There is none Like unto our Lord.

Oh that men would praise the Lord for His wonderful works to the children of men. The right hand of the Lord is exalted and doth valiantly. Praise Him for His mighty acts, praise him for His excellent greatness.

There is none like unto our Lord.

It is a good thing to give thanks unto the Lord, and sing praises unto thy name oh most high. Now therefore, our God, we thank you and praise your glorious name.

There is none like unto our God.

Worthy is the lamb that was slain to receive power and riches and wisdom and strength and honor and glory and blessings. Amen. Blessing and glory, and wisdom and thanksgiving, and honor, and power and might, be to our God forever and ever Amen!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

It's all about exalting our God today, please join me.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I wish we could all join hands and just sing praises to the Lord.We are the body of Christ no matter where we are and what are money looks like or if we like each other. We are unified no matter what. Lord your sooo worthy to be praised. Lord your faithful. Lord your just awesome, you can transform a ratchet sinner into someone with light that can only be from you. Holy be thy name Lord. Your amazingly refreshing! You are are source of strength. Your love is deeper than anything that can be fathomed. The patience you hold is just awe. Lord your good. Lord please be with each and every sister in Christ here, but even more important please Lord from the depths of me please bring or woe your lost daughters that are on this very site. There are so many who are proud and puffed up. Lord humble them and bring them back to you. I would truly love to see so many be transformed by your hand like I'm witnessing in my own life.


Went to the psyc yesterday he told me he doesn't need me to come anymore. He is a believer and says he can see the change in me. He said he say that at my 1st apportionment as well but he definitely sees it now and I'm on the road to greatness because I have opened myself to Christ. It's scary and there are still some areas but God be the glory for transformation and restoration. Jesus that name!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

GoddessMaker

HALLELUJAH!!!

Praise the living God who is well able to heal, deliver and set free, I have tears right now.  I've been trusting in God for this very thing and daily I see it coming to fruition.  There is more work to be done Christian, I see your willing heart and so does HE, He says His ears are opened to the cries of the righteous, continue to trust God. Overcome by the word of your testimony, because you are an overcomer and more than a conqueror! Amen!!!



GoddessMaker said:


> I wish we could all join hands and just sing praises to the Lord.We are the body of Christ no matter where we are and what are money looks like or if we like each other. We are unified no matter what. Lord your sooo worthy to be praised. Lord your faithful. Lord your just awesome, you can transform a ratchet sinner into someone with light that can only be from you. Holy be thy name Lord. Your amazingly refreshing! You are are source of strength. Your love is deeper than anything that can be fathomed. The patience you hold is just awe. Lord your good. Lord please be with each and every sister in Christ here, but even more important please Lord from the depths of me please bring or woe your lost daughters that are on this very site. There are so many who are proud and puffed up. Lord humble them and bring them back to you. I would truly love to see so many be transformed by your hand like I'm witnessing in my own life.
> 
> 
> *Went to the psyc yesterday he told me he doesn't need me to come anymore. He is a believer and says he can see the change in me. *He said he say that at my 1st apportionment as well but he definitely sees it now and I'm on the road to greatness because I have opened myself to Christ. It's scary and there are still some areas but God be the glory for transformation and restoration. Jesus that name!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Bless the Lord with me!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTs9QKpcuYA


I have another reason to praise him today...


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Psalm 145:13-15, 18-20 KJV
Thy kingdom is an everlasting kingdom, and thy dominion endureth throughout all generations. [14] The Lord upholdeth all that fall, and raiseth up all those that be bowed down. [15] The eyes of all wait upon thee; and thou givest them their meat in due season. [18] The Lord is nigh unto all them that call upon him, to all that call upon him in truth. [19] He will fulfil the desire of them that fear him: he also will hear their cry, and will save them. [20] The Lord preserveth all them that love him: but all the wicked will he destroy.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Bless the Lord with me!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTs9QKpcuYA
> 
> I have another reason to praise him today...



I love that song!

Psalms 145:3 NLT

Great is the Lord ! He is most worthy of praise! No one can measure his greatness.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

How great is our God! Singing how great is our God! So worthy to be praised! 

Was listening to a message from Dr.Charles Stanley. I heart that old man lol. It hit my baby toe this morning on something. Will be starting slowly but I know if I don't I'm in direct violation with God. I'm not about that life.


----------



## sweetvi

If you refuse to put God first, It doesn't mean God is not first'

John Hagee


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

My job isn't stable but I will trust in God. I will not be shaken by this. There is no confirmation in anything anymore. I will trust in God who is unchanging who is the same yesterday,today and forever more.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice Lady said:


> *Instead of concentrating on your problems and  getting discouraged, focus on God and meditate on His promises for you.  You may have fallen down, but you don't have to stay down. God is ready,  willing and able to pick you up. -Joyce Meyer
> *



You know what?   I just found out that Joyce Myer is a breast cancer survivor.   When I read your post above, I could 'hear' that she was speaking this from true experience.  

Thanks Nice Lady for sharing this.


----------



## HappywithJC723

The current situation my hubby and I are in is hard....I'm at a job where I'm extremely uncomfortable and I don't feel like I'm fulfilling God's purpose for my life (helping people); hubby has been unable to find a job since he was laid off in November. We're about to move back to my parents' house to avoid going into debt because his unemployment benefits have ran out.

Despite the situation I know God is working for our good. We pray everyday and hold on to God's promises.  This season that we're in is for the glory of God. God is building patience, strength and unwaivering faith and trust in Him as we wait for Him to make a way for us. We know delay is not denial with the Lord. 

So I thank God for our situation and I praise Him in advance for working it out!


----------



## Nice Lady

Shimmie said:


> You know what?   I just found out that Joyce Myer is a breast cancer survivor.   When I read your post above, I could 'hear' that she was speaking this from true experience.
> 
> Thanks Nice Lady for sharing this.



Shimmie, LOL. It's a good quote and its great direction. The Word of God is still effective even if we never experienced it--you can preach on healing without ever having sickness touch your body.  However, if you were sick and healed, then you are able to connect with others. I was gonna go off on a tangent, but I will refrain...

I know a particular example of a Christian who's never had cancer that has prayed and ministered to a survivor that was healed...  

Thanks for reviving this quote and being a reader of my Twitter account...


----------



## Nice Lady

HappywithJC723 said:


> The current situation my hubby and I are in is hard....I'm at a job where I'm extremely uncomfortable and I don't feel like I'm fulfilling God's purpose for my life (helping people); hubby has been unable to find a job since he was laid off in November. We're about to move back to my parents' house to avoid going into debt because his unemployment benefits have ran out.
> 
> Despite the situation I know God is working for our good. We pray everyday and hold on to God's promises.  This season that we're in is for the glory of God. God is building patience, strength and unwaivering faith and trust in Him as we wait for Him to make a way for us. We know delay is not denial with the Lord.
> 
> So I thank God for our situation and I praise Him in advance for working it out!



HappywithJC723, I am so sorry about your whole ordeal. You are fulfilling God's purpose. Dark places never mean we are not in God's will. He will use this story in the future...Anytime, you continue to trust God--he will give you direction as to how to get out...Sometimes, the devil tries to put a lock on our finances (e.g., unemployment, etc.) to block us from being effective for the Kingdom.

Has your husband ever considered possibly a career change or seeing where else his skills are transferable?


----------



## HappywithJC723

Nice Lady said:


> HappywithJC723, I am so sorry about your whole ordeal. You are fulfilling God's purpose. Dark places never mean we are not in God's will. He will use this story in the future...Anytime, you continue to trust God--he will give you direction as to how to get out...Sometimes, the devil tries to put a lock on our finances (e.g., unemployment, etc.) to block us from being effective for the Kingdom.
> 
> Has your husband ever considered possibly a career change or seeing where else his skills are transferable?




Thank you Nice Lady. You are absolutely right...I am still in God's will. I guess sometimes I get overwhelmed with my job. I use to work for a nonprofit helping people with their rent and electric bills when they were going through a difficult time. I really felt like I was making a difference in some people's lives. Now I work for a bank and people are so cold and I'm just not use to the environment.

My husband seems to have tried almost everything. We got laid off at the same time from the same place. I think it's the area we live in. It's small and very few jobs are available.


----------



## Shimmie

HappywithJC723 said:


> The current situation my hubby and I are in is hard....I'm at a job where I'm extremely uncomfortable and I don't feel like I'm fulfilling God's purpose for my life (helping people); hubby has been unable to find a job since he was laid off in November. We're about to move back to my parents' house to avoid going into debt because his unemployment benefits have ran out.
> 
> Despite the situation I know God is working for our good. We pray everyday and hold on to God's promises.  This season that we're in is for the glory of God. God is building patience, strength and unwaivering faith and trust in Him as we wait for Him to make a way for us. We know delay is not denial with the Lord.
> 
> So I thank God for our situation and I praise Him in advance for working it out!



 HappywithJC723 and Hubby  

_Jabez cried out to the God of Israel, 

"Oh, that you would bless me and enlarge my territory! Let your hand be with me, and keep me from harm so that I will be free from pain." 

*And God granted his request.*_  

(I Chronicles 4:10)

The two of you are moving into your 'New Destiny'.   The 'past' is erased.  It's being replaced with God's anointing of 'Fresh Oil'. 

_But my horn shalt thou exalt like the horn of an unicorn: *I shall be anointed with fresh oil*._ Psalm 92:10

_Yea, the LORD will answer and say unto his people, Behold, I will send you corn, and wine, and oil, and ye shall be satisfied therewith: and I will no more make you a reproach among the heathen:_ Joel 2:19

The wealth of the 'wicked', those with 'cold hearts' are as vapor.   They shall heap up, but you will gather and all glory will be unto God.   

God has not forsaken His promises to your faithfulness... :Rose:

_I know thy works, and tribulation, and poverty ...........(*but thou art rich*)_ Revelation 2:9a


----------



## Shimmie

HappywithJC723 said:


> Thank you Nice Lady. You are absolutely right...I am still in God's will. I guess sometimes I get overwhelmed with my job. I use to work for a nonprofit helping people with their rent and electric bills when they were going through a difficult time. I really felt like I was making a difference in some people's lives. Now I work for a bank and people are so cold and I'm just not use to the environment.
> 
> My husband seems to have tried almost everything. We got laid off at the same time from the same place. *I think it's the area we live in. It's small and very few jobs are available. *



God is enlarging your 'Territory'   

So big that you need to make room for a big hug


----------



## Shimmie

Nice Lady said:


> Shimmie, LOL. It's a good quote and its great direction. The Word of God is still effective even if we never experienced it--you can preach on healing without ever having sickness touch your body.  However, if you were sick and healed, then you are able to connect with others. I was gonna go off on a tangent, but I will refrain...
> 
> I know a particular example of a Christian who's never had cancer that has prayed and ministered to a survivor that was healed...
> 
> Thanks for reviving this quote and being a reader of my Twitter account...



I'm embarrassed, I'm not familiar with 'Twitter' :blush3:   Now that I see your link in your siggy, I will make time to view it.   :Rose:


----------



## HappywithJC723

Shimmie said:


> HappywithJC723 and Hubby
> 
> Jabez cried out to the God of Israel,
> 
> "Oh, that you would bless me and enlarge my territory! Let your hand be with me, and keep me from harm so that I will be free from pain."
> 
> And God granted his request.
> 
> (I Chronicles 4:10)
> 
> The two of you are moving into your 'New Destiny'.   The 'past' is erased.  It's being replaced with God's anointing of 'Fresh Oil'.
> 
> But my horn shalt thou exalt like the horn of an unicorn: I shall be anointed with fresh oil. Psalm 92:10
> 
> Yea, the LORD will answer and say unto his people, Behold, I will send you corn, and wine, and oil, and ye shall be satisfied therewith: and I will no more make you a reproach among the heathen:  Joel 2:19
> 
> The wealth of the 'wicked', those with 'cold hearts' are as vapor.   They shall heap up, but you will gather and all glory will be unto God.
> 
> God has not forsaken His promises to your faithfulness... :Rose:
> 
> I know thy works, and tribulation, and poverty ...........(but thou art rich)   Revelation 2:9a





Shimmie said:


> God is enlarging your 'Territory'
> 
> So big that you need to make room for a big hug



Thank you Shimmie.  God bless you my sister!

Delay is not denial and I know God is working a blessing for us and enlarging our 'territory.'

Amen!


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Psalms 56:8-9 NLT

You keep track of all my sorrows. You have collected all my tears in your bottle. You have recorded each one in your book. My enemies will retreat when I call to you for help. This I know: God is on my side!


----------



## Renewed1

IIRC I never just received checks in the mail at random....unexpectantly 

Well for the last two weeks I received over $200 in various monies from companies out of the blue.

Thank you God!


----------



## Nice Lady

Renewed1 said:


> IIRC I never just received checks in the mail at random....unexpectantly
> 
> Well for the last two weeks I received over $200 in various monies from companies out of the blue.
> 
> Thank you God!



Who gave you checks and for what purpose? If we get back checks, there is always a reason if they are divine set-ups...


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

God is leading my spirit to greatness. I have grown so much. Life is coming together beautifully. I feel so led by the spirit. I have such a strong desire in my heart I can't deny it. I am just enjoying the ride. It's been a beautiful journey out. I cant wait for more to come because I know it will. I'm in gods grace and it feels so good coming from where I've been. Sigh....God is good!!!


----------



## LiftedUp

Hi

Does anyone know a site that I can get Daily Christian Messages/Biblical Verses for *young people*?  

Thanks


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Renewed1 said:


> IIRC I never just received checks in the mail at random....unexpectantly
> 
> Well for the last two weeks I received over $200 in various monies from companies out of the blue.
> 
> Thank you God!


Praise the Lord!!!  His favor is upon you, sis!!!  I am so happy for you and may you continue to get more gifts, in Jesus name!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I heard a preacher say that we are snacking on the WORD when we should be feasting on it.  I agree with him, I want to be so full that I burp..... no belch.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Nice Lady said:


> Who gave you checks and for what purpose? If we get back checks, there is always a reason if they are divine set-ups...


Why would you ask her who gave her checks and for what purpose?  She shared here because she got a financial blessing...praise the Lord. 

I am really trying to understand your post


----------



## Nice Lady

Nice & Wavy said:


> Why would you ask her who gave her checks and for what purpose?  She shared here because she got a financial blessing...praise the Lord.
> 
> I am really trying to understand your post


*
I just asked questions, that's it. Have a lovely evening!*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I heard a preacher say that we are snacking on the WORD when we should be feasting on it.  I agree with him, I want to be so full that I burp..... no belch.


Love this!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Nice Lady said:


> *
> I just asked questions, that's it. Have a lovely evening!*


Oh yes....great answer....erplexed


----------



## Laela

wow... that is good! thanks for sharing...




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I heard a preacher say that we are snacking on the WORD when we should be feasting on it.  I agree with him, I want to be so full that I burp..... no belch.


----------



## Nice Lady

Nice & Wavy said:


> Oh yes....great answer....erplexed



Thanks, wonderful!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

_“Fight the good fight of faith"_  1 Timothy 6:12


----------



## Shimmie

Renewed1 said:


> IIRC I never just received checks in the mail at random....unexpectantly
> 
> Well for the last two weeks I received over $200 in various monies from companies out of the blue.
> 
> Thank you God!



Renewed1....

GIRL!   :woohoo2:  :woohoo2:  :woohoo2: 

Glo' Reeeyyyyyyyyyy   to God!   Glo' Reyyyyyyyyy!  Halleluijah!  :woohoo2:

Thank you for sharing this.    Lemme' tell you sumpin'... YOU have ALWAYS yielded to God with your love and faith.    Always!   

Way back when I used to call you 'M & M'...   Your faith has always inspired me.    You have never been in a situation where God did not come through for you.    And see here's the thing.    

A sit'e a 'cion' would arise...   

Then...

You'd pray about it.     Yep,  Yep,  

And THEN...

You always come back with a 'Testimony' sharing with us how God has Blessed you... how God has come through for you.   

Girl, don't tell me God ain't real.     

And see, this is one of the "HOW" God works.   God layed it upon the heart of other folks that you know not, to send you some 'dallaaaas'.    

I'm just excited.     Can you tell?      I am really rejoicing over here for and with you, cause' I'm just so blessed to see all of the miracles and blessings that God keeps pouring into your life.   

Check this out "M & M".... As I was reading your post, this scripture rose up in my heart:

_Give, and it shall be given unto you; *good measure, pressed down, and shaken together, and running over, shall men give into your bosom*._  ( Luke 6:38 )

I am so happy for you...  Renewed1, truly you are renewed, spirit, soul and body and finances.  Men are surely giving unto to your bosom.  Your heart is blessed.  

I wanna say 'Happy Birthday' to you...    Don't know why.  But it sure feels like God just blessed you with new life, a new Birthday, and gifts of His unending love to go with it.   

Soooooooooooo......

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you

Happy Birthday, Dear Renewed1
Happy Birthday to you.   

Today's your day of new 'renewed' beginnings, that will last forever.  

"He always supplies all of your needs according to His riches in Glory..."  

A financial blessing indeed...  Thank you Lord Jesus.  With all of our hearts, thank you for blessing our sister Renewed1 and for keeping her safe and happy.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amein...


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Praise the Lord!!!  His favor is upon you, sis!!!  I am so happy for you and may you continue to get more gifts, in Jesus name!!!





Nice & Wavy said:


> She shared here because she got a financial blessing...praise the Lord.



I couldn't defend her post any better.  I'm so blessed to hear of Renewed1's financial blessing.   She came in and gave God all the Glory.     And blessed everyone who read her post.   

I'm just excited   (Ummm, Sis can you tell   ) and your reply just makes it all the more better and easier for her to receive even more from God.   

God always looks after His children.  Always.


----------



## Renewed1

Shimmie thank you for the encouraging words!  You don't know how much I appreciate the encouragement!  (hugs)

Thanks to everyone else!  It was very unexpected and needed!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> @Renewed1....
> 
> GIRL!   :woohoo2:  :woohoo2:  :woohoo2:
> 
> Glo' Reeeyyyyyyyyyy   to God!   Glo' Reyyyyyyyyy!  Halleluijah!  :woohoo2:
> 
> Thank you for sharing this.    Lemme' tell you sumpin'... YOU have ALWAYS yielded to God with your love and faith.    Always!
> 
> Way back when I used to call you 'M & M'...   Your faith has always inspired me.    You have never been in a situation where God did not come through for you.    And see here's the thing.
> 
> A sit'e a 'cion' would arise...
> 
> Then...
> 
> You'd pray about it.     Yep,  Yep,
> 
> And THEN...
> 
> You always come back with a 'Testimony' sharing with us how God has Blessed you... how God has come through for you.
> 
> Girl, don't tell me God ain't real.
> 
> And see, this is one of the "HOW" God works.   God layed it upon the heart of other folks that you know not, to send you some 'dallaaaas'.
> 
> I'm just excited.     Can you tell?      I am really rejoicing over here for and with you, cause' I'm just so blessed to see all of the miracles and blessings that God keeps pouring into your life.
> 
> Check this out "M & M".... As I was reading your post, this scripture rose up in my heart:
> 
> _Give, and it shall be given unto you; *good measure, pressed down, and shaken together, and running over, shall men give into your bosom*._  ( Luke 6:38 )
> 
> I am so happy for you...   @Renewed1, truly you are renewed, spirit, soul and body and finances.  Men are surely giving unto to your bosom.  Your heart is blessed.
> 
> I wanna say 'Happy Birthday' to you...    Don't know why.  But it sure feels like God just blessed you with new life, a new Birthday, and gifts of His unending love to go with it.
> 
> Soooooooooooo......
> 
> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday to you
> 
> Happy Birthday, Dear Renewed1
> Happy Birthday to you.
> 
> Today's your day of new 'renewed' beginnings, that will last forever.
> 
> "He always supplies all of your needs according to His riches in Glory..."
> 
> A financial blessing indeed...  Thank you Lord Jesus.  With all of our hearts, thank you for blessing our sister Renewed1 and for keeping her safe and happy.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amein...





Shimmie said:


> I couldn't defend her post any better.  I'm so blessed to hear of Renewed1's financial blessing.   She came in and gave God all the Glory.     And blessed everyone who read her post.
> 
> I'm just excited   (Ummm, Sis can you tell   ) and your reply just makes it all the more better and easier for her to receive even more from God.
> 
> God always looks after His children.  Always.


You are such a blessing, Shimmie!  I am so honored to know you and that you are my sister!!!

Yes, I can tell you are excited.....I love it!


----------



## Shimmie

Renewed1 said:


> Shimmie thank you for the encouraging words!  You don't know how much I appreciate the encouragement!  (hugs)
> 
> Thanks to everyone else!  It was very unexpected and needed!



I'm so excited and so happy for you...    :woohoo2:  

The 3rd thing I thought of after praising God and thanking Nice & Wavy for her posts, was a new pair of sandals and a new nail color to show off my little toes...   

Girl, you know how I do'....  :reddancer:   

$10 Shoe sale -- at DSW and then sit in the Sun for a tan


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> I'm so excited and so happy for you...    :woohoo2:
> 
> The 3rd thing I thought of after praising God and thanking @Nice & Wavy for her posts, was a new pair of sandals and a new nail color to show off my little toes...
> 
> Girl, you know how I do'....  :reddancer:
> 
> $10 Shoe sale -- at DSW and then sit in the Sun for a tan


You know I love shoes...


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> You are such a blessing, Shimmie!  I am so honored to know you and that you are my sister!!!
> 
> Yes, I can tell you are excited.....I love it!





Nice & Wavy said:


> You know I love shoes...



Sis, new shoes for 'Dancin' ...     :reddancer:


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Sis, new shoes for 'Dancin' ...     :reddancer:


You know it...


----------



## MrsHaseeb

1 Kings 8:22-23 ESV

Then Solomon stood before the altar of the Lord in the presence of all the assembly of Israel and spread out his hands toward heaven, and said, "O Lord , God of Israel, there is no God like you, in heaven above or on earth beneath, keeping covenant and showing steadfast love to your servants who walk before you with all their heart,


----------



## ImperfectlyPerfect

It really grinds my gears when I hear Christians saying what God cannot do. They say "God can't save nobody who don't want it or is not trying, their marriage is to far gone God can't do nothing with that, some people depend on God to much, God ain't going to bless them because they did or did not do xyz. I'm like erplexed? Maybe its just me but I believe God can do *anything but fail*.


----------



## frobellete

ImperfectlyPerfect said:


> It really grinds my gears when I hear Christians saying what God cannot do. They say "God can't save nobody who don't want it or is not trying, their marriage is to far gone God can't do nothing with that, some people depend on God to much, God ain't going to bless them because they did or did not do xyz. I'm like erplexed? Maybe its just me but I believe God can do anything but fail.



I know what you mean - that annoys me too. God can do anything He is a God of the impossible the only reason some of us arent experiencing the full benefits of being called children of God and heirs of the Father is our faith. simples!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

ImperfectlyPerfect said:


> It really grinds my gears when I hear Christians saying what God cannot do. They say "God can't save nobody who don't want it or is not trying, their marriage is to far gone God can't do nothing with that, some people depend on God to much, God ain't going to bless them because they did or did not do xyz. I'm like erplexed? Maybe its just me but I believe God can do *anything but fail*.


 

Amen! this is upsetting to me too, we limit God so much and bring him down to our level.  The only wise God  who is able to do exceedingly abundantly above all that we can ask or think, can do anything!

I need to add that God is a perfect gentleman and will not go against a person's will, if they don't want to be saved he won't force any one to accept him.


----------



## kaykari

Encouragement: And let us not grow weary while doing good, for in due season we shall reap if we do not lose heart. (Galatians 6:9, NKJV)


----------



## Laela

RTs from throughout the day....
_
The Joy of the Lord is my strength, therefore, I fight the good fight of faith.  Not fight the devil (Jesus got that).  I fight the GOOD FIGHT OF FAITH -- to love, believe and obey God. It's a lifelong commitment that requires discipline._

_"You will be most remembered — by what brought you most joy."_

*Mid-day kicker:*
_When the devil knocks, let Jesus answer_.  

Children don't answer the door, whether Daddy is home or not.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

You will get out of God just as much as you put into God.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

From the Ministry of Encouragement

NOT REMOTE CONTROL


Years ago television didn't have remote controls. To turn the TV on or off, to change the channels, or to adjust the volume, you had to leave the chair, go to the set, and get personally involved. Now through remote controls, your favorite chair is like a distant throne from which you can make your TV do your bidding.

Some people think of Jesus sitting on His heavenly throne and directing His earthly servants from afar. But before He ascended He said to His disciples, "All authority has been given to Me in heaven and on earth." (Matt. 28:18). After commissioning them to go and make disciples of all nations, He assured them, "I am with you always, even to the end of the age" (v.20). British scholar F.F. Bruce puts it this way: " He accompanies His agents. He does not energize them by remote control; He is present with them by His Spirit. They work for Him, but He works in them."


Praise the Lord, the Savior is not only enthroned in heaven, but by God's indwelling  Spirit He is also actively at work on earth through His obedient children. As you serve Him today,perhaps in a tough situation, remember, He's not directing you by remote control. By His indwelling presence He is working in your needy world through you.


The Holy Spirit gives us power
To witness far and wide
Equipping us to do God's work
And changing us inside.


----------



## ImperfectlyPerfect

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Amen! this is upsetting to me too, we limit God so much and bring him down to our level.  The only wise God  who is able to do exceedingly abundantly above all that we can ask or think, can do anything!
> 
> * I need to add that God is a perfect gentleman and will not go against a person's will, if they don't want to be saved he won't force any one to accept him.*




Sorry but this is not true. When my Aunt and Uncle married neither of them were saved. My uncle started going to church with a coworker and got saved. My auntie thought he was crazy and apart of a cult. He would beg her to go to church with him, when she went she never felt anything and couldn't wait to leave. My uncle and his church constantly prayed and fasted for her and she was really rude to all of them. When my uncle decided to get baptized he asked her to join him, she said no. So he bribed her. She got baptized and came out the water new. She was a smoker and had a potty mouth before. She never smoked another cigarette in her life. I've never heard her curse. Since that day she was completely on fire for the Lord. She was saved for 43 years before she passed in 2010 and her character and witness was impeachable. Some people she had been witnessing to decided to give their lives to Christ at her funeral. 

Something similar happened to me. I had been a surface Christian in my teens and early twenties, as had my dh. In 2007 we had our dd out of wedlock. During that time our relationship of six years started to crumble as did my relationship with all my friends and family except my sister. After our dd we decided to get married although my heart was not in it. I became a very rude, bitter and spiteful person. I started to demand my dh give me a divorce, he refused(he was not cheating or abusive in any way) I became very verbally abusive to him, refused to sleep with him or do anything in the home besides care for dd and myself, although I was a SAHM for nearly  2 years. During this time my sister would tell me I was wrong, I needed to give my lifebto the lord , etc.  I would get very upset with her especially when she would pray that God would heal my marriage, I told her to pray I get a hefty divorce settlement or do not pray for me. Well one day I woke up literally and figuratively, I was crying hysterically. It was like I had a new eyes, heart and mind. I saw how distorted my vision had been and how cruel I had been to my dh. I did not have to pray or ask God to give me new life and a clean heart it was already done. I called my sister in tears telling her what had happened and she started shouting and speaking in tongues. She said I just didn't know how long she, my bil and my dh had been praying and fasting for this. I said my dh was praying and fasting ( I had never in 10 years seen him pray or even mention the word fast, though I had noticed him reading the Bible and going to church)? She said not only that they anointed our house and my possessions and dh anointed me  while I slept. I could go on but I'll just say that I am living proof that prayer works. If the faith of a mustard seed can move mountains certainly it can save lives. I don't know why God decided to come into my heart and make me new, but I am glad that he is God enough to do it. If my dh or sister would have gave up and said there is nothing we can do she isn't ready or doesn't want it I would still be in the darkness. But because the prayed without seizing and trusted God to do the impossible, I have been changed, made new and filled with the spirit and I'm never turning back.

Sorry so long. I just wanted to share this for anyone who may need it. I asked my dh how or why he was so kind to me while I was treating him like garbage? I told him that I used to get so upset that I couldn't get a reaction from him and used to think he must have the lowest self esteem possible, which made me despise him more. He told me God revealed to him that his vows were not just with me but God and he should not make himself a liar just because I was. He said he is commanded by God to love me as Christ loved the church not as the church loves Christ. 

Again sorry so long and for any typos ( on my ipad).  Just had to share because he has been to good to me!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

ImperfectlyPerfect said:


> Sorry but this is not true. When my Aunt and Uncle married neither of them were saved. My uncle started going to church with a coworker and got saved. My auntie thought he was crazy and apart of a cult. He would beg her to go to church with him, when she went she never felt anything and couldn't wait to leave. My uncle and his church constantly prayed and fasted for her and she was really rude to all of them. When my uncle decided to get baptized he asked her to join him, she said no. So he bribed her. She got baptized and came out the water new. She was a smoker and had a potty mouth before. She never smoked another cigarette in her life. I've never heard her curse. Since that day she was completely on fire for the Lord. She was saved for 43 years before she passed in 2010 and her character and witness was impeachable. Some people she had been witnessing to decided to give their lives to Christ at her funeral.
> 
> Something similar happened to me. I had been a surface Christian in my teens and early twenties, as had my dh. In 2007 we had our dd out of wedlock. During that time our relationship of six years started to crumble as did my relationship with all my friends and family except my sister. After our dd we decided to get married although my heart was not in it. I became a very rude, bitter and spiteful person. I started to demand my dh give me a divorce, he refused(he was not cheating or abusive in any way) I became very verbally abusive to him, refused to sleep with him or do anything in the home besides care for dd and myself, although I was a SAHM for nearly  2 years. During this time my sister would tell me I was wrong, I needed to give my lifebto the lord , etc.  I would get very upset with her especially when she would pray that God would heal my marriage, I told her to pray I get a hefty divorce settlement or do not pray for me. Well one day I woke up literally and figuratively, I was crying hysterically. It was like I had a new eyes, heart and mind. I saw how distorted my vision had been and how cruel I had been to my dh. I did not have to pray or ask God to give me new life and a clean heart it was already done. I called my sister in tears telling her what had happened and she started shouting and speaking in tongues. She said I just didn't know how long she, my bil and my dh had been praying and fasting for this. I said my dh was praying and fasting ( I had never in 10 years seen him pray or even mention the word fast, though I had noticed him reading the Bible and going to church)? She said not only that they anointed our house and my possessions and dh anointed me  while I slept. I could go on but I'll just say that I am living proof that prayer works. If the faith of a mustard seed can move mountains certainly it can save lives. I don't know why God decided to come into my heart and make me new, but I am glad that he is God enough to do it. If my dh or sister would have gave up and said there is nothing we can do she isn't ready or doesn't want it I would still be in the darkness. But because the prayed without seizing and trusted God to do the impossible, I have been changed, made new and filled with the spirit and I'm never turning back.
> 
> Sorry so long. I just wanted to share this for anyone who may need it. I asked my dh how or why he was so kind to me while I was treating him like garbage? I told him that I used to get so upset that I couldn't get a reaction from him and used to think he must have the lowest self esteem possible, which made me despise him more. He told me God revealed to him that his vows were not just with me but God and he should not make himself a liar just because I was. He said he is commanded by God to love me as Christ loved the church not as the church loves Christ.
> 
> Again sorry so long and for any typos ( on my ipad).  Just had to share because he has been to good to me!



I respectfully maintain that God does not go against our will, He does not 'trick' people into getting saved.   If this were true then all he would have to do is go against the will of every man and save the whole world so that none would be lost.

I will not try and diminish yours and your aunts experiences...you did say in both cases that the saints fasted and prayed, the word says that the prayers of a righteous man availeth much!


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I respectfully maintain that God does not go against our will, He does not 'trick' people into getting saved.   If this were true then all he would have to do is go against the will of every man and save the whole world so that none would be lost.
> 
> I will not try and diminish yours and your aunts experiences...you did say in both cases that the saints fasted and prayed, the word says that the prayers of a righteous man availeth much!



Prayer is indeed what makes the difference. Intercession is a powerful thing.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

MrsHaseeb said:


> Prayer is indeed what makes the difference. Intercession is a powerful thing.



Ya know I'm going to take my own advice ...I am the righteousness God in Christ Jesus, I'm going to pray...nite nite MrsH.

Blessings to you.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

John 15 NIV

18“If the world hates you, keep in mind that it hated me first. 19*If *you belonged to the world, it would love you as its own. As it is, you do not belong to the world, but I have chosen you out of the world. That is why the world hates you. 20Remember what I told you: ‘A servant is not greater than his master.’b If they persecuted me, they will persecute you also. If they obeyed my teaching, they will obey yours also. 21They will treat you this way because of my name, for they do not know the one who sent me. 22If I had not come and spoken to them, they would not be guilty of sin; but now they have no excuse for their sin. 

Selah!

As long as we are doing and saying the same as the Father, this 'world' will not like you, if you find that people (this world) are always in agreement with you and you are liked and esteemed by them (this world), you'd better check yourself.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> John 15 NIV
> 
> 18“If the world hates you, keep in mind that it hated me first. 19If you belonged to the world, it would love you as its own. As it is, you do not belong to the world, but I have chosen you out of the world. That is why the world hates you. 20Remember what I told you: ‘A servant is not greater than his master.’b If they persecuted me, they will persecute you also. If they obeyed my teaching, they will obey yours also. 21They will treat you this way because of my name, for they do not know the one who sent me. 22If I had not come and spoken to them, they would not be guilty of sin; but now they have no excuse for their sin.
> 
> Selah!
> 
> As long as we are doing and saying the same as the Father, this 'world' will not like you, if you find that people (this world) are always in agreement with you and you are liked and esteemed by them (this world), you'd better check yourself.



Luke 16:15 KJV
And he said unto them, Ye are they which justify yourselves before men; but God knoweth your hearts: for that which is highly esteemed among men is abomination in the sight of God.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I respectfully maintain that God does not go against our will, He does not 'trick' people into getting saved. If this were true then all he would have to do is go against the will of every man and save the whole world so that none would be lost.
> 
> I will not try and diminish yours and your aunts experiences...you did say in both cases that the saints fasted and prayed, the word says that the prayers of a righteous man availeth much!


 

Iwanthealthyhair67 I am considering starting a thread to have a healthy discussion on intercessory prayer. 

I am currently praying for someone and you mentioned that God does not go against anyone's will. If someone is in darkness or spiritually blinded the discussion would be how does the person become set free? Does the person in darkness have to acknowledge their sin, wrong doing, and lack of spirituality before God answers the intercessor's prayers? 

I think it's good to know these things so we as believers can pray effectively....


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I want to know what's the difference between Logos and Youversion. One difference is that YouVersion is free...


----------



## HWAY

PinkPebbles,

I think a thread on intercessory prayer would prove enlightening.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

PinkPebbles said:


> Iwanthealthyhair67 I am considering starting a thread to have a healthy discussion on intercessory prayer.
> 
> I am currently praying for someone and you mentioned that God does not go against anyone's will. If someone is in darkness or spiritually blinded the discussion would be how does the person become set free? Does the person in darkness have to acknowledge their sin, wrong doing, and lack of spirituality before God answers the intercessor's prayers?
> 
> I think it's good to know these things so we as believers can pray effectively....



PinkPebbles

An intercessory prayer thread is a great idea, and can serve as a learning tool for all of us as we are also supposed to be praying for the brethren and the lost.

Answering your question properly on my kindle will take much too long please give me until Monday, latest Tuesday and I will give my thoughts.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Psalms 111:2, 10 ESV

Great are the works of the Lord , studied by all who delight in them. The fear of the Lord is the beginning of wisdom; all those who practice it have a good understanding. His praise endures forever!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

If you haven't watched Courageous yet, it's a must see.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> If you haven't watched Courageous yet, it's a must see.


This is on my list to watch next...I can't wait!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

GoddessMaker


Dearest Chritian you are in my thoughts and at the heart of my prayer this morning.  You are loved and missed.


This morning I ask that the Lord gives you strength and wisdom to face whatever problem that presents itself.  Know that you are not alone you are the Apple of His eye and delights in you.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> GoddessMaker
> 
> Dearest Chritian you are in my thoughts and at the heart of my prayer this morning.  You are loved and missed.
> 
> This morning I ask that the Lord gives you strength and wisdom to face whatever problem that presents itself.  Know that you are not alone you are the Apple of His eye and delights in you.



I have missed her as well and will be praying for her.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

1 John 2:28-29 NET

And now, little children, remain in him, so that when he appears we may have confidence and not shrink away from him in shame when he comes back.   If you know that he is righteous, you also know that everyone who practices righteousness has been fathered by him.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

1 John 3:3-10 NCV

Christ is pure, and all who have this hope in Christ keep themselves pure like Christ. The person who sins breaks God’s law. Yes, sin is living against God’s law. You know that Christ came to take away sins and that there is no sin in Christ. So anyone who lives in Christ does not go on sinning. Anyone who goes on sinning has never really understood Christ and has never known him. Dear children, do not let anyone lead you the wrong way. Christ is righteous. So to be like Christ a person must do what is right. The devil has been sinning since the beginning, so anyone who continues to sin belongs to the devil. The Son of God came for this purpose: to destroy the devil’s work. Those who are God’s children do not continue sinning, because the new life from God remains in them. They are not able to go on sinning, because they have become children of God. So we can see who God’s children are and who the devil’s children are: Those who do not do what is right are not God’s children, and those who do not love their brothers and sisters are not God’s children.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

can a person get saved anything he or she feels like it?


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> can a person get saved anything he or she feels like it?



Hi Sis. I don't believe person can just get saved when they feel like it. According to Genesis 6 God's Spirit will not always strive with man. And in John, Jesus says a person is unable to come to Him unless he was drawn by the Father. God does give people over to a reprobate mind and even blinds their mind to the truth, sending then into strong delusion when they continue to reject the truth. Salvation is a work of grace and the Holy Ghost. People can absolutely frustrate grace.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

MrsHaseeb said:


> Hi Sis. I don't believe person can just get saved when they feel like it. According to Genesis 6 God's Spirit will not always strive with man. And in John, Jesus says a person is unable to come to Him unless he was drawn by the Father. God does give people over to a reprobate mind and even blinds their mind to the truth, sending then into strong delusion when they continue to reject the truth. Salvation is a work of grace and the Holy Ghost. People can absolutely frustrate grace.


 

Amen, Sis.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Does grace and mercy run out?


----------



## momi

MrsHaseeb said:


> Hi Sis. I don't believe person can just get saved when they feel like it. According to Genesis 6 God's Spirit will not always strive with man. And in John, Jesus says a person is unable to come to Him unless he was drawn by the Father. God does give people over to a reprobate mind and even blinds their mind to the truth, sending then into strong delusion when they continue to reject the truth. Salvation is a work of grace and the Holy Ghost. People can absolutely frustrate grace.



Agreed and a hearty Amen sis! . The door will not always be open for salvation... Which is why we caution people against waiting for a death bed salvation. 

...behold, now is the accepted time; behold, today is the day of salvation. 
2 Corinthians 6:2


----------



## momi

Here is an excerpt  from a Bible Study I was asked to teach earlier this year: When God Shuts the Door:  


_Live with the Consequences
We’ve all heard of death bed conversions.  Times when a person has lived their entire lives declining God’s offer of salvation and knowing they are near death accept His offer in their last hours.  ( Let me be clear, in no way am I saying that this is not a true confession of salvation and the person has waited too long to be saved - only The Lord knows this).  I know we have been taught that as long as we have breath in our bodies we can come to know Christ.  There have even been songs written about it “Don’t give up on God, because He won’t give up on you”.  However I do believe scripture paints a different picture.  Genesis 6:3 says “My Spirit will not always strive with man...”  
A person can get to the point that they have repeatedly rejected God and God then rejects him.  Grace ends and God gives men up and nations after they have hardened their hearts against Him. 
The work of the Holy Spirit is essential to our acceptance of Christ.  Jesus described the work of the Holy Spirit in John 16:8, "He will convict the world of sin, and of righteousness, and of judgment". The Spirit points out sin in our lives and "will guide you into all truth so that we will know right from wrong, good from bad, and understand that our sins need to be confessed to the Lord.  Jesus gives us the definition of unpardonable sin: 
“Assuredly, I say to you that all sins will be forgiven the sons of men, and whatever blasphemies they may utter; but he who blasphemes against the Holy Spirit never has forgiveness, but is subject to eternal condemnation...” (Mark 3 28-30)
When the Holy Spirit convicts us of sin it is our opportunity to confess and repent of the sin before God.  If you can hear the Spirit convicting you we should not resist: “Today if you hear His voice, do not harden your heart”.  Resisting the Holy Spirit is dangerous because it leads to a hardening of the heart, and a person ability to receive the Spirit’s promptings decrease.  Paul also admonishes us not to grieve (or quench) the Holy Spirit of God, to do so could lead to the searing of our conscience - leaving us without the ability to distinguish right from wrong. 
It is pointless to set an alarm clock in a deaf man's room; He will never hear it. In the same way, when a person sets their alarm clock, but, day after day, they shut it off right away and go back to sleep, they become conditioned to ignoring the alarm. Eventually, the alarm clock doesn't even wake them up. The Holy Spirit works in a similar manner: if you keep "shutting Him off", one day the Holy Spirit will speak to you, and you won't hear His voice since you've become so accustomed to disregarding His pleadings. Take Saul for example: at one point, He was open to the Holy Spirit (1 Samuel 11:6), but because he continually rejected the God's leading and turned to sin, the Bible says that "the Spirit of the Lord departed from Saul" (1 Samuel 16:14).

The Lord is not slow in keeping His promise, as some understand slowness.  Instead He is patient with us, not wanting anyone to perish, but everyone to come to repentance.  He is not in heaven eagerly waiting on our hearts to become so hard that we cannot accept His gift of salvation.  He continues to draw, continues to call, and continues to reveal Himself to us.  However, if we are willing to interpret this passage correctly then we must face the fact that His patience does run out. It is very dangerous for a person to wait until their last breath to accept Christ.  
_


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Does grace and mercy run out?



Yes... Scary situation.

Hebrews 10:26-29 KJV
For if we sin wilfully after that we have received the knowledge of the truth, there remaineth no more sacrifice for sins, [27] But a certain fearful looking for of judgment and fiery indignation, which shall devour the adversaries. [28] He that despised Moses' law died without mercy under two or three witnesses: [29] Of how much sorer punishment, suppose ye, shall he be thought worthy, who hath trodden under foot the Son of God, and hath counted the blood of the covenant, wherewith he was sanctified, an unholy thing, and hath done despite unto the Spirit of grace?

God is merciful but he is also just. He is God and he makes not apologies for it. After God has revealed truth to you and its been rejected grace will run out. Even before Jesus comes back God can give a person over to a rebrobate mind where he is simply done with you. That's terrifying!


----------



## momi

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> If you haven't watched Courageous yet, it's a must see.



We watched this one evening at a home fellowship and surprisingly most of the men were brought to tears.  

Great movie.


----------



## Nice Lady

You can be committed to Church but not committed to Christ, but you cannot be committed to Christ and not committed to church.
Joel Osteen


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

How many sinners were on the cross?


----------



## Laela

Thank you for this, momi!!! I need to pass this on....






momi said:


> Here is an excerpt  from a Bible Study I was asked to teach earlier this year: When God Shuts the Door:
> 
> 
> _Live with the Consequences
> We’ve all heard of death bed conversions.  Times when a person has lived their entire lives declining God’s offer of salvation and knowing they are near death accept His offer in their last hours.  ( Let me be clear, in no way am I saying that this is not a true confession of salvation and the person has waited too long to be saved - only The Lord knows this).  I know we have been taught that as long as we have breath in our bodies we can come to know Christ.  There have even been songs written about it “Don’t give up on God, because He won’t give up on you”.  However I do believe scripture paints a different picture.  Genesis 6:3 says “My Spirit will not always strive with man...”
> A person can get to the point that they have repeatedly rejected God and God then rejects him.  Grace ends and God gives men up and nations after they have hardened their hearts against Him.
> The work of the Holy Spirit is essential to our acceptance of Christ.  Jesus described the work of the Holy Spirit in John 16:8, "He will convict the world of sin, and of righteousness, and of judgment". The Spirit points out sin in our lives and "will guide you into all truth so that we will know right from wrong, good from bad, and understand that our sins need to be confessed to the Lord.  Jesus gives us the definition of unpardonable sin:
> “Assuredly, I say to you that all sins will be forgiven the sons of men, and whatever blasphemies they may utter; but he who blasphemes against the Holy Spirit never has forgiveness, but is subject to eternal condemnation...” (Mark 3 28-30)
> When the Holy Spirit convicts us of sin it is our opportunity to confess and repent of the sin before God.  If you can hear the Spirit convicting you we should not resist: “Today if you hear His voice, do not harden your heart”.  Resisting the Holy Spirit is dangerous because it leads to a hardening of the heart, and a person ability to receive the Spirit’s promptings decrease.  Paul also admonishes us not to grieve (or quench) the Holy Spirit of God, to do so could lead to the searing of our conscience - leaving us without the ability to distinguish right from wrong.
> It is pointless to set an alarm clock in a deaf man's room; He will never hear it. In the same way, when a person sets their alarm clock, but, day after day, they shut it off right away and go back to sleep, they become conditioned to ignoring the alarm. Eventually, the alarm clock doesn't even wake them up. The Holy Spirit works in a similar manner: if you keep "shutting Him off", one day the Holy Spirit will speak to you, and you won't hear His voice since you've become so accustomed to disregarding His pleadings. Take Saul for example: at one point, He was open to the Holy Spirit (1 Samuel 11:6), but because he continually rejected the God's leading and turned to sin, the Bible says that "the Spirit of the Lord departed from Saul" (1 Samuel 16:14).
> 
> The Lord is not slow in keeping His promise, as some understand slowness.  Instead He is patient with us, not wanting anyone to perish, but everyone to come to repentance.  He is not in heaven eagerly waiting on our hearts to become so hard that we cannot accept His gift of salvation.  He continues to draw, continues to call, and continues to reveal Himself to us.  However, if we are willing to interpret this passage correctly then we must face the fact that His patience does run out. It is very dangerous for a person to wait until their last breath to accept Christ.
> _


----------



## MrsHaseeb

How did Christianity become so broad? When the disciples were first called Christians it was a thing that separated them to Christ and Christ alone. Now everybody is calling themselves a Christian and slapping the word on all kinds of filth (I.e. gay Christians, Christian yoga, etc.). It has become nothing more than a mere title. It began as an honorable thing to be called a Christian and people watched how they walked and talked not to bring shame to Christ. I am convinced that those who loosely use the word have no fear of God... I believe that to be taking the name of the Lord in vain.

***This is just a random thought of mine.


----------



## momi

MrsHaseeb said:


> How did Christianity become so broad? When the disciples were first called Christians it was a thing that separated them to Christ and Christ alone. Now everybody is calling themselves a Christian and slapping the word on all kinds of filth (I.e. gay Christians, Christian yoga, etc.). It has become nothing more than a mere title. It began as an honorable thing to be called a Christian and people watched how they walked and talked not to bring shame to Christ. I am convinced that those who loosely use the word have no fear of God... I believe that to be taking the name of the Lord in vain.
> 
> ***This is just a random thought of mine.



I agree... which is why the church has flourished during persecution.  The wheat is separated from the chaff.


----------



## Nice Lady

"Lord, I am desperate for you..."


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Really,a "trenta" anointing ?


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> How many sinners were on the cross?



Wow, Healthy Hair.   This is a piercing question.   

I would say that it was: 

The entire human race, past, present and future...

The chastisement of our peace was upon His shoulders...


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> If you haven't watched Courageous yet, it's a must see.



This is such a wonderful movie.   We watched during one of our 'Family Nights' and every man in the room was quiet, especially during the 'Dedication Ceremony'.    They took that Resolution to heart.   

This is a 'must have' and a must see for EVERY Family and it will surely bring many men to Christ Jesus who are not there yet.   It is just that powerful. 

Thank you Healthy Hair for posting this.   I love the Kendrick movies.  They are a faithful brother team who bring forth the love and Word of God in film without compromise.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Shimmie said:


> Wow, Healthy Hair. This is a piercing question.
> 
> I would say that it was:
> 
> The entire human race, past, present and future...
> 
> The chastisement of our peace was upon His shoulders...


 


Hey Shimmie love, I meant to fix that as it doesn't read right, there where three crosses so the question would be more like were all three men sinners on the cross?

The answer would be yes, Jesus who knew no sin but took on sin for us.


----------



## Laela

Welchel's Encouragement today ..



> *You know, everybody needs encouragement and help at times, don’t they?  As I read 2 Corinthians 7, I realized that even the great Apostle Paul had his bad times when he needed other people.  He said in verse 5 “For when we came into Macedonia, this body of ours had no rest, but we were harassed at every turn—conflicts on the outside, fears within.”
> 
> Doesn’t that describe the way you feel at times?  Conflicts without, fears within?  But this is the spiritual giant, Paul, and it surprises us to realize that he would have these same feelings.  Well, we really need to remember that positions of prominence do not isolate anyone from being human.  Paul was tired and fearful.  He needed help.
> 
> Where did his help come from?  He goes on to say, “But God, who comforts the downcast, comforted us by the coming of Titus.”  He needed a friend at his side to comfort him, and so Titus came along.  We could say to Paul, “But wasn’t it enough to have the Lord there?”  And Paul would respond, “The Lord was there in the person of Titus.  He comforted me by sending Titus.”
> 
> Yes indeed, that’s how the Body of Christ should function.  God wants to use us in each other’s lives as messengers of comfort and encouragement, to pick each other up at those weary and frightened moments of our lives.  God has given us each other for that purpose.
> 
> Paul goes on to say that he was comforted by the good report Titus brought to him of the concern for his welfare by his friends in Corinth.  Paul needed to know that they cared, that they hadn’t forgotten him, and that they still loved him.
> 
> How often do we miss these opportunities to be God’s comfort in the lives of others?  How often do we need to be by a friend’s side when they’re experiencing dark days?  Or send a message to them—by email or snail mail or on the phone—just to say, I care.
> 
> Hallmark Cards has coined the phrase, “When you care enough to send the very best.”  When we as Christians care enough about each other, we can send our very best, which is the comfort of God pouring through us to those who need it.
> 
> Is there someone in your life today that needs a Titus?  Ask God to show you, and allow him to use you as his agent of comfort and encouragement.*


----------



## Laela

Heard by this pastor... *the only way to be fulfilled is to be filled full of the Holy Spirit. .*Love that...


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Something shifted in this house today. I could feel it before I got home today. Praise God!!


----------



## MrsHaseeb

1 Peter 1:13-15 ESV

Therefore, preparing your minds for action, and being sober-minded, set your hope fully on the grace that will be brought to you at the revelation of Jesus Christ. As obedient children, do not be conformed to the passions of your former ignorance, but as he who called you is holy, you also be holy in all your conduct,


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Is it possible to have the Holy Sprit but not be filed with Holy Spirit?


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Is it possible to have the Holy Sprit but not be filed with Holy Spirit?



Yes it is. That's why we are commanded in Ephesians to be filled. It requires that we yield to Him and remain in fellowship through prayer, fasting, and studying his Word.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

I'm single-minded in pursuit of you; don't let me miss the road signs you've posted.

Psalm 119:10 MSG


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Psalm 100:1-5 MSG

On your feet now—applaud God ! Bring a gift of laughter, sing yourselves into his presence. Know this: God is God, and God, God . He made us; we didn’t make him. We’re his people, his well-tended sheep. Enter with the password: “Thank you!” Make yourselves at home, talking praise. Thank him. Worship him. For God is sheer beauty, all-generous in love, loyal always and ever.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*“Therefore  I urge you, brethren, by the mercies of God, to present your bodies a  living and holy sacrifice, acceptable to God, which is your spiritual  service of worship.”  – Romans 12:1

 Jesus was a perfect example  of a living sacrifice. He died in obedience to His Father’s will. But  He rose again and now is a living sacrifice. He totally surrendered His  will to God’s will, even to the point of death.

 Presenting our bodies as a living sacrifice to God is the right  response to all that He has done for us. In doing so, we get our eyes  off of ourselves and onto Him. This is a sold-out kind of lifestyle, one  where we give up all of our rights in order to serve God. 

  Service at its best is worship! God wants all of our body, mind, soul,  and spirit. Total surrender is our spiritual service of worship!

 It is a way of living, not a list of things to do.*

Kay Arthur


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

*^^AMEN!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Hey Shimmie love, I meant to fix that as it doesn't read right, there where three crosses so the question would be more like were all three men sinners on the cross?
> 
> The answer would be yes, Jesus who knew no sin but took on sin for us.



Iwanthealthyhair67...   You always share what's needed for us to reflect upon and pray about and for.  

Love you much, precious sister.


----------



## luthiengirlie

i wish i knew. the next step ABBA but i TRUST YOU


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Isaiah 45:5-7 KJV
I am the Lord , and there is none else, there is no God beside me: I girded thee, though thou hast not known me: [6] That they may know from the rising of the sun, and from the west, that there is none beside me. I am the Lord , and there is none else. [7] I form the light, and create darkness: I make peace, and create evil: I the Lord do all these things .

You know what I love about the Lord? He is God and he makes no apologies for it. He will not bow down to our expectations, we must live up to His. Jesus I love you for being completely sovereign. Hallelujah!

After reading through momi's thread yesterday regarding the president I saw the depths of Satan's power over the minds of people. She was 100% right but the blinded minds just could not see it.... God is still sovereign and nothing happens without His authority as King! He is simply giving the people over to what they want. We cant try to take all the good God offers yet leave out His holy and righteous judgement.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

MrsHaseeb said:


> Isaiah 45:5-7 KJV
> I am the Lord , and there is none else, there is no God beside me: I girded thee, though thou hast not known me: [6] That they may know from the rising of the sun, and from the west, that there is none beside me. I am the Lord , and there is none else. [7] I form the light, and create darkness: I make peace, and create evil: I the Lord do all these things .
> 
> You know what I love about the Lord? He is God and he makes no apologies for it. He will not bow down to our expectations, we must live up to His. Jesus I love you for being completely sovereign. Hallelujah!
> 
> *After reading through momi's thread yesterday regarding the president I saw the depths of Satan's power over the minds of people. She was 100% right but the blinded minds just could not see it.... God is still sovereign and nothing happens without His authority as King! He is simply giving the people over to what they want. We cant try to take all the good God offers yet leave out His holy and righteous judgement.*


Girl, those people sit over there in the OT all day and post garbage....Garbage in...garbage out. They love everything that is perverted and unholy.  They live for sexual immorality and everything else that God hates.

They love strife and contention and they thrive for it so when anyone of us post over there, they can't stand the light and want us to come back here in the CF...as if this is the only place we are suppose to be.  Girl.... 
Their lives are filled with vitirol and sour grapes.  Their mouths are filled with all types of death and destruction...to themselves.  They talk about those that are true Christ Followers, but they don't understand that things for us are great because we have Jesus in our hearts and our lives belong to Him...it's them that have to be afraid of what the enemy is going to do to them....satan already have them in the palm of his hands....they are nothing but puppets in a world filled with sin and death. 

If I weren't who I am in Christ...I would say "Lord....let them all die in their sins." But, I have to remember who lives in me...but, it doesn't mean I don't have feelings...I do.  I choose not to say anything in that thread because I refuse to give my pearls to swine...yeah I said it.

ETA:
"Do not give what is holy to dogs, and do not throw pearls   before swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn and tear you to   pieces." (Matthew 7:6).

In other words:
"Do not   persist in offering what is sacred or of value to those who have no appreciation   for it, because your gift will not only become contaminated and be despised,   your generous efforts could also be rebuffed and perhaps even openly attacked."

ETAA:
I know not everyone is going to agree with my post...I really don't care.  This is how I am feeling and I don't feel like being mushy today.

Let me have my day.

Thank you.


----------



## sweetvi

Nice & Wavy said:


> Girl, those people sit over there in the OT all day and post garbage....Garbage in...garbage out. They love everything that is perverted and unholy.  They live for sexual immorality and everything else that God hates.
> 
> They love strife and contention and they thrive for it so when anyone of us post over there, they can't stand the light and want us to come back here in the CF...as if this is the only place we are suppose to be.  Girl....
> Their lives are filled with vitirol and sour grapes.  Their mouths are filled with all types of death and destruction...to themselves.  They talk about those that are true Christ Followers, but they don't understand that things for us are great because we have Jesus in our hearts and our lives belong to Him...it's them that have to be afraid of what the enemy is going to do to them....satan already have them in the palm of his hands....they are nothing but puppets in a world filled with sin and death.
> 
> If I weren't who I am in Christ...I would say "Lord....let them all die in their sins." But, I have to remember who lives in me...but, it doesn't mean I don't have feelings...I do.  I choose not to say anything in that thread because I refuse to give my pearls to swine...yeah I said it.
> 
> ETA:
> "Do not give what is holy to dogs, and do not throw pearls   before swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn and tear you to   pieces." (Matthew 7:6).
> 
> In other words:
> "Do not   persist in offering what is sacred or of value to those who have no appreciation   for it, because your gift will not only become contaminated and be despised,   your generous efforts could also be rebuffed and perhaps even openly attacked."




Oh you can say that again. I admire momi because she does not care!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

sweetvi said:


> Oh you can say that again. I admire momi because she does not care!


I admire her as well..but she better than me cause I just can't be that nice to those heathens.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Nice & Wavy said:


> I admire her as well..but she better than me cause I just can't be that nice to those heathens.



That's what I was thinking sis. I was getting heated. I had to get out of there and pray!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

MrsHaseeb said:


> That's what I was thinking sis. I was getting heated. I had to get out of there and pray!


I had to spit on the screen.  I mean, they say that our Lord and Savior will marry gays in a church?  So stupid and ignorant...dumb.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Nice & Wavy said:


> I admire her as well..but she better than me cause I just can't be that nice to those heathens.


 

I concur about momi, but like you I couldn't do it either.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I concur about momi, but like you I couldn't do it either.


I can't wait for my subscription to be up....this place is no longer a place to post safely...too much is being allowed and rules are being broken everyday and no one says a word.

If I wanted to be in a forum like this, I could have went to lipstickalley for free....

How can a christian accept this garbage?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Every way of a man is right in his own eyes: but the LORD ponders the hearts.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I cant take over there at all...

I know how you feel Sis but you are impacting so many with your ministry, when the truth is given them by any one of us they are then responsible for what they hear whether they accept it or not.



Nice & Wavy said:


> I can't wait for my subscription to be up....this place is no longer a place of safety...too much is being allowed and rules are being broken everyday and no one says a word.
> 
> If I wanted to be in a forum like this, I could have went to* lipstickalley* for free....
> 
> How can a christian accept this garbage?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

we work in Egypt but when work is done we return to Goshen.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I cant take over there at all...
> 
> I know how you feel Sis but you are impacting so many with your ministry, when the truth is given them by any one of us they are then responsible for what they hear whether they accept it or not.



I rarely go over there either. I read some of that stuff and I see that people are brainwashed, totally taken over by the powers of darkness and set in their ways. They refuse to change so I don't waste precious words. Momi 's thread simply confirmed why I don't go over there. Then when I do venture over to read, professing Christians are acting just like them, cursing and such. The Holy Spirit makes me aware of what I say because I house a holy God and we have been warned that we will be judged for every idle word we speak.. I can't stand seeing someone post over here for one thread then curse over there in another like it means nothing... But, I digress. I'm sure if you ask the devil he'll tell you he's a Christian so I can't be surprised by those things.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Nice & Wavy said:


> ETAA:
> I know not everyone is going to agree with my post...I really don't care.  This is how I am feeling and I don't feel like being mushy today.
> 
> Let me have my day.
> 
> Thank you.



Lol!!! How did I miss this? Too funny. And I understand.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

MrsHaseeb

which thread was this?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

MrsHaseeb said:


> Lol!!! How did I miss this? Too funny. And I understand.


....thanks, sis.  I'm just having a day today.... and I'm letting er'body know about it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I cant take over there at all...
> 
> I know how you feel Sis but you are impacting so many with your ministry, when the truth is given them by any one of us they are then responsible for what they hear whether they accept it or not.


Thank you sis...but, it's almost time!


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> MrsHaseeb
> 
> which thread was this?



You know that deserves a PM, lol.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you sis...but, it's almost time!



You know how  I feel about that...sad day.


----------



## momi

MrsHaseeb said:


> Isaiah 45:5-7 KJV
> I am the Lord , and there is none else, there is no God beside me: I girded thee, though thou hast not known me: [6] That they may know from the rising of the sun, and from the west, that there is none beside me. I am the Lord , and there is none else. [7] I form the light, and create darkness: I make peace, and create evil: I the Lord do all these things .
> 
> You know what I love about the Lord? He is God and he makes no apologies for it. He will not bow down to our expectations, we must live up to His. Jesus I love you for being completely sovereign. Hallelujah!
> 
> After reading through momi's thread yesterday regarding the president I saw the depths of Satan's power over the minds of people. She was 100% right but the blinded minds just could not see it.... God is still sovereign and nothing happens without His authority as King! He is simply giving the people over to what they want. We cant try to take all the good God offers yet leave out His holy and righteous judgement.



"He will not bow down to our expectations but we must live up to His"... 

Amen Sis. and His commands are not burdensome.  You are right - I guess people do want  all of His blessings and to "identify" with the Christian title  but nothing more outside of that. 

Thanks for sharing the scripture as well...


----------



## momi

Nice & Wavy said:


> Girl, those people sit over there in the OT all day and post garbage....Garbage in...garbage out. They love everything that is perverted and unholy.  They live for sexual immorality and everything else that God hates.
> 
> They love strife and contention and they thrive for it so when anyone of us post over there, they can't stand the light and want us to come back here in the CF...as if this is the only place we are suppose to be.  Girl....
> Their lives are filled with vitirol and sour grapes.  Their mouths are filled with all types of death and destruction...to themselves.  They talk about those that are true Christ Followers, but they don't understand that things for us are great because we have Jesus in our hearts and our lives belong to Him...it's them that have to be afraid of what the enemy is going to do to them....satan already have them in the palm of his hands....they are nothing but puppets in a world filled with sin and death.
> 
> If I weren't who I am in Christ...I would say "Lord....let them all die in their sins." But, I have to remember who lives in me...but, it doesn't mean I don't have feelings...I do.  I choose not to say anything in that thread because I refuse to give my pearls to swine...yeah I said it.
> 
> ETA:
> "Do not give what is holy to dogs, and do not throw pearls   before swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn and tear you to   pieces." (Matthew 7:6).
> 
> In other words:
> "Do not   persist in offering what is sacred or of value to those who have no appreciation   for it, because your gift will not only become contaminated and be despised,   your generous efforts could also be rebuffed and perhaps even openly attacked."
> 
> ETAA:
> I know not everyone is going to agree with my post...I really don't care.  This is how I am feeling and I don't feel like being mushy today.
> 
> Let me have my day.
> 
> Thank you.



Sis Wavy I'm with you. As Christ told the church in Revelations at some point we have to "strengthen what remains."


----------



## momi

sweetvi said:


> Oh you can say that again. I admire momi because she does not care!



Thanks Sweetvi  

Girl don't admire me - lol. To God be the glory because His word stands alone  precept upon precept!  I actually should be much more gracious... Smh.


----------



## momi

Nice & Wavy said:


> I admire her as well..but she better than me cause I just can't be that nice to those heathens.



LOL! God is so faithful. I'm over there talking about something I really probably should have left alone admittedly - but it had nothing at all to do with scripture. Less than a few replies in it turned into a debate on Christianity. I have noticed that with others that regularly post in the CF as well - do you think that it may be conviction? At least we know that they visit the CF - lol


----------



## momi

Nice & Wavy said:


> I can't wait for my subscription to be up....this place is no longer a place to post safely...too much is being allowed and rules are being broken everyday and no one says a word.
> 
> If I wanted to be in a forum like this, I could have went to lipstickalley for free....
> 
> How can a christian accept this garbage?



No Wavy I don't think so. I'm going to sell some chicken dinners for your 6.50 and pay it anonymously. LOL


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> You know how  I feel about that...sad day.


 love you, sis.



momi said:


> Sis Wavy I'm with you. As Christ told the church in Revelations at some point we have to "strengthen what remains."


Amen, sis.  I thank the Lord everyday for his mercy and His grace in my life.



momi said:


> LOL! God is so faithful. I'm over there talking about something I really probably should have left alone admittedly - but it had nothing at all to do with scripture. Less than a few replies in it turned into a debate on Christianity. I have noticed that with others that regularly post in the CF as well - do you think that it may be conviction? *At least we know that they visit the CF - lol*


I have deleted this part of my post because I feel as though I was judging some of them and that isn't right.  I honestly have been very upset these past few days reading some of the stuff on this forum and because of it, I made this post out of anger.  I was wrong and I have repented for making this post.



momi said:


> No Wavy I don't think so. I'm going to sell some chicken dinners for your 6.50 and pay it anonymously. LOL


Oh no....., don't do that...please don't.


----------



## luthiengirlie

i FELT LED TO SAY THIS.. I posted this over  t here and here..
concerning the gay issue.. I felt YHWH put this on my heart :as Believers * I am messianic* but as Believers.. this is an issue between this nation and the Most High..w e are to live set apart lives.. not violently debate folks.. folks have made their spiritual decisions.. and they have chosen.. maybe subconsciously to reap the price of their decisions.... and.... it's between them and the Most High.. the battle ain't ours... im not saying condone and allow it.. I'm saying love folks and live set apart.. they have chosen their path..sad to say but they have..


----------



## luthiengirlie

I have a gay family member..... and I love her.. she is my family... i have told her I disagree with gay marriage.... she knows this she understands this.. yet she has not jumped me for it.. so I don't know why folks cant have the same sense of maturity about dissent.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

luthiengirlie said:


> I have a gay family member..... and I love her.. she is my family... i have told her I disagree with gay marriage.... she knows this she understands this.. yet she has not jumped me for it.. so I don't know why folks cant have the same sense of maturity about dissent.



There is a spiritual force behind it trying to make the Christian bow down and shut up.


----------



## luthiengirlie

MrsHaseeb I  BELIEVE you hit the nail on the head


----------



## luthiengirlie

They have made their choice... So be it..


----------



## sweetvi

I'm really surprised at how LAX the mods have become......  Years ago, these threads would not make it past Page two.

Time is near.. Time is near. SMH


----------



## Nice & Wavy

sweetvi said:


> I'm really surprised at how LAX the mods have become......  Years ago, these threads would not make it past Page two.
> 
> Time is near.. Time is near. SMH


You said it girl.....  Like I said up-post, this place is no longer a place to post safely.  There are young teens on this forum yet they are allowed to read the garbage there.  They mentioned Shimmie more than once and talked about her like she doesn't exist, and yet...nothing.  I thought the rules were you weren't allowed to mention members names in posts, especially inflammatory posts like those.

Shame...shame on them.


----------



## Divine.

Wow that thread was a beast! I couldn't even get myself to post in it because I did not want to put myself in position where my beliefs could be attacked or questioned. That thread is a very good example of why you shouldn't quarrel with unbelievers. If they don't believe, then just let them be. I have no authority to pass judgement so I just keep my thoughts to myself. 

I didn't realize how many people weren't Christians until today. I knew they were out there, but it made me so sad to see that so many people don't believe in our savior! Now I understand why Jesus longs for our hearts so much. If anything that thread made me appreciate my relationship with Christ so much more.

I don't even feel comfortable posting in other boards anymore because all it takes is a quick post history search and everything you ever said will be thrown against you. For any of the ladies who might have participated in that thread, just remember every person is not going to believe in our God, our beliefs, and what has been written. We cannot place those expectations on people. Only Jesus can come to the unbeliever.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Divine. said:


> *Wow that thread was a beast! I couldn't even get myself to post in it* because I did not want to put myself in position where my beliefs could be attacked or questioned. That thread is a very good example of why you shouldn't quarrel with unbelievers. If they don't believe, then just let them be. I have no authority to pass judgement so I just keep my thoughts to myself.
> 
> I didn't realize how many people weren't Christians until today. I knew they were out there, but it made me so sad to see that so many people don't believe in our savior! Now I understand why Jesus longs for our hearts so much. If anything that thread made me appreciate my relationship with Christ so much more.
> 
> I don't even feel comfortable posting in other boards anymore because all it takes is a quick post history search and everything you ever said will be thrown against you. For any of the ladies who might have participated in that thread, just remember every person is not going to believe in our God, our beliefs, and what has been written. We cannot place those expectations on people. Only Jesus can come to the unbeliever.


You said it!  I didn't post either...just a waste of time...

Now, some of them that posted in that thread say they are believers...but, their actions there say something else.  $6.50 pays for ALL the forums, not just the CF.  It's unfair that members would tell other members where they need to post.  If that's the case, then the fee to post on the LHCF should be less for those who will just post in the CF.

I am a Christian...I am not a doormat, and neither are any other Christians on this forum.  To say some of the things to us as members like some do there shouldn't be tolerated.  It's bullying....plain and simple.

I do appreciate your post though and its very much appreciated by me and I will take your post to heart...


----------



## Divine.

Nice & Wavy said:


> You said it!  I didn't post either...just a waste of time...
> 
> Now, some of them that posted in that thread say they are believers...*but, their actions there say something else.*  $6.50 pays for ALL the forums, not just the CF.  It's unfair that members would tell other members where they need to post.  If that's the case, then the fee to post on the LHCF should be less for those who will just post in the CF.
> 
> I am a Christian...I am not a doormat, and neither are any other Christians on this forum.  To say some of the things to us as members like some do there shouldn't be tolerated.  It's bullying....plain and simple.
> 
> I do appreciate your post though and its very much appreciated by me and I will take your post to heart...



This! I didn't actually sit and read through all the posts but after a few all I could think was _This is why people don't take Christians seriously_. Not to say that anyone was wrong for voicing their opinions, but some battles just aren't worth it. 

I don't think it's fair the way Christians get targeted either. It's a Christian forum, yet we can't voice our opinions based on Christianity principles erplexed I'm sure most will say we're asking for it but I don't think that's the case at all. It's not fair that our thoughts and feelings are dismissed because of our beliefs. Everyone is not going to agree all the time! But belittling my God?  I can't get with that. No one else's religion (or lack there of) gets targeted except for us. 

I'm thankful the Christian Forum is here because you ladies have been keeping me grounded!


----------



## momi

sweetvi said:


> I'm really surprised at how LAX the mods have become......  Years ago, these threads would not make it past Page two.
> 
> Time is near.. Time is near. SMH



You have echoed my thoughts exactly... when did the forum become so "anti-christ?"  Maybe it is just more of the active members that have bullied others into silence... 

Honestly, I used to like the forum because I enjoy discussing current events and hearing others perspectives on issues... but now the obvious hatred toward God and His Word?


----------



## momi

Nice & Wavy said:


> You said it girl.....  Like I said up-post, this place is no longer a place to post safely.  There are young teens on this forum yet they are allowed to read the garbage there.  They mentioned Shimmie more than once and talked about her like she doesn't exist, and yet...nothing.  I thought the rules were you weren't allowed to mention members names in posts, especially inflammatory posts like those.
> 
> Shame...shame on them.





I couldn't believe what I was reading (they called me some type of name too)... but we are the ones accused of being intolerant and bigots.  For the time I remain here I will do us all a favor and not start participate in threads that are so controversial.  

As for the CF persecution - it's nothing compared to what the early Christians suffered. What, then, shall we say in response to these things? If God is for us, who can be against us? Romans 8:31


----------



## Nice & Wavy

momi said:


> I couldn't believe what I was reading (they called me some type of name too)... but we are the ones accused of being intolerant and bigots.  For the time I remain here I will do us all a favor and not start participate in threads that are so controversial.
> 
> As for the CF persecution - it's nothing compared to what the early Christians suffered. What, then, shall we say in response to these things? If God is for us, who can be against us? Romans 8:31


They called you names too...I can't even repeat here.  I just read through all of that thread and you know what....you did good posting that thread there and you didn't mention Christianity at all, yet because people on the forum know you are a Christian, they tried to lambast you and then say to you that you are the one who started it (bible bashing.)  It reminds me of a man who hits a woman, then turns around and tells her he only did it because he loves her....erplexed.

Persecution is going to happen...that's a given.  But, this place is not only for ministry for us, but a place where we can come to and participate in other topics as well.  To tell us that we must stay over here in CF is ignorant...knowing full well we ain't (yes I said ain't) gonna do that so, they are going to have to get over it.



momi said:


> You have echoed my thoughts exactly... *when did the forum become so "anti-christ?"*  Maybe it is just more of the active members that have bullied others into silence...
> 
> Honestly, I used to like the forum because I enjoy discussing current events and hearing others perspectives on issues... *but now the obvious hatred toward God and His Word?*


Anytime doors are left open, bugs..lizards...crickets...mice...palmetto's lol:y'all can tell I'm in Florida) will walk right in and take over.  We must make sure that the doors stay closed so that we aren't infiltrated with things that don't belong.  But...that must be the owner of the doors responsibility...

If we as the Christians on the forum leave here and go somewhere else..this place will no longer be the same.  



Divine. said:


> This! I didn't actually sit and read through all the posts but after a few all I could think was _This is why people don't take Christians seriously_. Not to say that anyone was wrong for voicing their opinions, but some battles just aren't worth it.
> 
> I don't think it's fair the way Christians get targeted either. It's a Christian forum, yet we can't voice our opinions based on Christianity principles erplexed I'm sure most will say we're asking for it but I don't think that's the case at all. It's not fair that our thoughts and feelings are dismissed because of our beliefs. Everyone is not going to agree all the time! But belittling my God?  I can't get with that. No one else's religion (or lack there of) gets targeted except for us.
> 
> *I'm thankful the Christian Forum is here because you ladies have been keeping me grounded!*


I am thankful you are here....

I think those that are christians who posted there have that right...no matter if some think its right or wrong.  There will always be those who will oppose the Word of God, because that's what they are hating...its not really the people, but who the people represent and His name is Jesus.  

Anyone that says that Jesus will marry gays with no problem is  and they say we are mental? 

There are those who say they are christians, yet hold on to beliefs that is totally contrary to God's Word.  There are some who will say something to them and when they do, they are hateful....this is backwards to me, literally...


----------



## luthiengirlie

I really wa snt trying to be snarky but its like.. Sighs they don't have a clue and the y LOVE  that state of being.. I am not always so kind.. Let eme stay there


----------



## Maracujá

Can someone help me understand Matthews 19:1-12 better, I'm having trouble with the last part especially where Jesus responds. TIA


----------



## Nice Lady

Take your dreams and the promises God has put in your heart, and every day declare that they will come to pass. - Joel Osteen


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Maracujá said:


> Can someone help me understand Matthews 19:1-12 better, I'm having trouble with the last part especially where Jesus responds. TIA


 

I like the KJV, but I would normally parallel with God's Word Translation (GWT) or the amplified.

GWT
*10*The disciples said to him, "If that is the only reason a man can use to divorce his wife, it's better not to get married." *11*He answered them, "Not everyone can do what you suggest. Only those who have that gift can. *12*For example, some men are celibate because they were born that way. Others are celibate because they were castrated. Still others have decided to be celibate because of the kingdom of heaven. If anyone can do what you've suggested, then he should do it." 

HTH


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Ephesians 2:8-10 NLT

God saved you by his grace when you believed. And you can’t take credit for this; it is a gift from God. Salvation is not a reward for the good things we have done, so none of us can boast about it. For we are God’s masterpiece. He has created us anew in Christ Jesus, so we can do the good things he planned for us long ago.


----------



## LucieLoo12

...............


----------



## MrsHaseeb

LucieLoo12 said:


> ...............



You're back! Yay!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

LucieLoo12 said:


> ...............


 


LucieLoo12 you've been gone for too long we have missed you


----------



## Nice Lady

I don't believe we are supposed to go through life defeated and not having enough money to pay our bills or send our kids to college. - Joel Osteen


----------



## LucieLoo12

MrsHaseeb said:


> You're back! Yay!


 


Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @LucieLoo12 you've been gone for too long we have missed you


 Yall make me feel so loved!   I miss you ladies!!  I took a well needed break


----------



## sweetvi

!

whatever happened to loolalooh?


----------



## Laela

Welcome Back LucieLoo12 !!! You've been missed in these parts... lol


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

The fact that Megan sees nothing wrong with her attire is very telling of her hearts condition.

And since she represents her husband ...oh my, smh


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> The fact that Megan sees nothing wrong with her attire is very telling of her hearts condition.
> 
> And since she represents her husband ...oh my, smh



Thank you Sis!!! She's not born again. When you become born again a nature change takes place. There are no "laws" on what a woman of God should wear because a true saint is led by the Holy Spirit in how they dress. She's an unregenerate religious person, not a true disciple of Christ so its pointless to discuss her dress. She needs to repent and seek the Holy Ghost...

As far as her husband, he is not a pastor according the Bible and he is unregenerate as well. The natural instinct of a man of God is to cover and protect his wife like Joseph protected Mary. He wasnt trying to put her out publicly to be embarrassed by people, he wanted to cover her. This man allowed his wife to go out in those types of cloths and shamefully, with her nipples showing... A disgrace.

Matthew 1:19 KJV
Then Joseph her husband, being a just man , and not willing to make her a publick example, was minded to put her away privily.


----------



## BrandNew

Recovering now, surgery went well. I will be resting for the next few days. Thank you for your prayers Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie

BrandNew said:


> Recovering now, surgery went well. I will be resting for the next few days. Thank you for your prayers Shimmie



 

God loves you     And this isn't just the 'random' cliche' that so many of us hear over and over again, void of meaning.    God truly loves you and He is making a way for you that you never ever thought or imagined could have ever existed and all you can say is ...  "But God"... 

Stay resting, okay?   For God has surely made a way for you to do so and not have any care about your cares.   He makes all things  (Brand) New.


----------



## Shimmie

LucieLoo12 said:


> ...............







Missed you, Angel.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

BrandNew said:


> Recovering now, surgery went well. I will be resting for the next few days. Thank you for your prayers Shimmie



I didn't know you had surgery but I'm glad to hear you're doing well.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

BrandNew said:


> Recovering now, surgery went well. I will be resting for the next few days. Thank you for your prayers Shimmie



happy to read the good news, I pray for your speedy recovery.


----------



## Laela

Children's presence is so nurturing...was feeling under the weather and rested... asked my lil niece to read with me.. she opened her Bible to Jeremiah 33; livened my spirit as she read...


----------



## Laela

BrandNew...glad to hear your surgery went well ! Speedy recovery to you, from me as well...


----------



## Nice Lady

“You can suffer the pain of change or suffer remaining the way you are.”   
  ―     Joyce Meyer


----------



## MrsHaseeb

1 Thessalonians 5:23-24 MSG

May God himself, the God who makes everything holy and whole, make you holy and whole, put you together—spirit, soul, and body—and keep you fit for the coming of our Master, Jesus Christ. The One who called you is completely dependable. If he said it, he’ll do it!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Jeramiah 5:30-31(NIV) “A horrible and shocking thing has happened in the land: 31 The prophets prophesy lies, the priests rule by their own authority, and my people love it this way. But what will you do in the end?


----------



## Laela

So, was connecting the dots for the kids the other night... I have faith the light will go on (or is it off? lol) in their heads one day soon. Explained as best I could the connection between Psalms 4 and Psalms 23... the Sheep and the Shepherd.


----------



## Leigh

Ok..............


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Has anyone heard from GoddessMaker? She has been on my mind.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^me to, it looks like she is taking a break ...please keep her covered in prayer.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^me to, it looks like she is taking a break ...please keep her covered in prayer.



I certainly will.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

MrsHaseeb said:


> Thank you Sis!!! She's not born again. When you become born again a nature change takes place. There are no "laws" on what a woman of God should wear because a true saint is led by the Holy Spirit in how they dress. She's an unregenerate religious person, not a true disciple of Christ so its pointless to discuss her dress. She needs to repent and seek the Holy Ghost...
> 
> *As far as her husband, he is not a pastor according the Bible and he is unregenerate as well. The natural instinct of a man of God is to cover and protect his wife like Joseph protected Mary. He wasnt trying to put her out publicly to be embarrassed by people, he wanted to cover her. This man allowed his wife to go out in those types of cloths and shamefully, with her nipples showing... A disgrace.*
> 
> Matthew 1:19 KJV
> Then Joseph her husband, being a just man , and not willing to make her a publick example, was minded to put her away privily.



ITA, MrsHaseeb. It truly saddens me that many men and women of God have forgotten or chosen not to accept God's design for marriage. A husband is supposed to protect and care for his wife, loving her as Jesus loved the church. A wife is to submit to her husband, respect him,  and be his helpmate. Many Christians have decided to allow the world's views of partnership (notice I did not say marriage) to dictate the design of their marriage. I hear women berating their husbands, man-bashing, and refusing to follow their husbands in their God-given leadership roles. I see men not even flinching when their wives are scantily clad (Megan Good) and taking on wimpy feminized personas that do not allow them to lead their families as God commanded. We are now seeing a generation of feminized boys who have been raised by these men. Where are the protective instincts that God places in the heart of husbands? Well, anytime that we step outside of God's plans, we are no longer in his grace. We can no longer expect the same blessings we would have had if we had been obedient. If we do not choose to stay within the guidelines of God's design for marriage we can only expect trouble and heartache. I apologize for getting a bit off topic, but the issue of Megan's dress didn't really start with the choice of a dress to wear.


----------



## BrandNew

MrsHaseeb said:


> Has anyone heard from GoddessMaker? She has been on my mind.



She ran on my mind just yesterday as well. I hope all is well with her.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Blackpearl1993 said:


> ITA, MrsHaseeb. It truly saddens me that many men and women of God have forgotten or chosen not to accept God's design for marriage. A husband is supposed to protect and care for his wife, loving her as Jesus loved the church. A wife is to submit to her husband, respect him,  and be his helpmate. Many Christians have decided to allow the world's views of partnership (notice I did not say marriage) to dictate the design of their marriage. I hear women berating their husbands, man-bashing, and refusing to follow their husbands in their God-given leadership roles. I see men not even flinching when their wives are scantily clad (Megan Good) and taking on wimpy feminized personas that do not allow them to lead their families as God commanded. We are now seeing a generation of feminized boys who have been raised by these men. Where are the protective instincts that God places in the heart of husbands? Well, anytime that we step outside of God's plans, we are no longer in his grace. We can no longer expect the same blessings we would have had if we had been obedient. If we do not choose to stay within the guidelines of God's design for marriage we can only expect trouble and heartache. I apologize for getting a bit off topic, but the issue of Megan's dress didn't really start with the choice of a dress to wear.



So much truth spoken here BlackPearl1993. I thank Jesus for your insight into this matter. The women of today are the result of the men forsaking the family and giving their authority over to the devil.


----------



## momi

MrsHaseeb said:


> Thank you Sis!!! She's not born again. When you become born again a nature change takes place. There are no "laws" on what a woman of God should wear because a true saint is led by the Holy Spirit in how they dress. She's an unregenerate religious person, not a true disciple of Christ so its pointless to discuss her dress. She needs to repent and seek the Holy Ghost...
> 
> As far as her husband, he is not a pastor according the Bible and he is unregenerate as well. _*The natural instinct of a man of God is to cover and protect his wife like Joseph protected Mary. He wasnt trying to put her out publicly to be embarrassed by people, he wanted to cover her. This man allowed his wife to go out in those types of cloths and shamefully, with her nipples showing... A disgrace.*_
> 
> Matthew 1:19 KJV
> Then Joseph her husband, being a just man , and not willing to make her a publick example, was minded to put her away privily.




... so true


----------



## Laela

------------ nevermind -------------


----------



## Laela

*Acts 10:34*
_Then Peter began to speak: "I now realize how true it is that God does not show favoritism_

The "favor" that comes from God can only come through Jesus, not works, status in society, etc. He will see Jesus, when He looks at me. Thank you Father, for your saving Grace.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Homosexuals want to use black people's civil right issues to push their agenda while a white man can get off for killing a young black boy still? That's pretty awful considering how everyone is going out of their way to make homosexuals comfortable and force people to accept them. I'm not a person who talks about race because I feel that the only way you can unite people is in Jesus Christ. I just find the situation ironic and pathetic. All of this is to create racial war so they can control people. There is no hope in this place. As each day passes I'm more and more ready to see Jesus crack the sky. I wonder if our dear president will call as eagerly to comfort this family as he does to congratulate the gays when they have a "victory." I pray in Jesus name that this does not result in rioting and racial tension but unfortunately the Bible has prophesied it. If it doesn't happen now it may happen anytime.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Even more ridiculous... so apparently stores are discontinuing Paula Deen products for racism because she used the n-word while Zimmerman gets off after taking a life and the government is forcing people to accept sodomites. This place is wicked man. Its time to really surrender to Jesus because this place is being turned into hell.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Now I'm understanding why the Lord brought me to Florida.....



Oh Lord...give me the strength to endure this.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

John 16:33 NET

I have told you these things so that in me you may have peace. In the world you have trouble and suffering, but take courage – I have conquered the world.”

I love this translation of this verse. We were promised trouble and suffering in this world but we were also promised peace and power to overcome in Christ Jesus.


----------



## JaneBond007

I've resigned myself to just mainly stick in our catholic section...and I admit, I'm all human and know it...I was extremely angry by this "verdict."  And I know G-d gives peace and protection...however...................

People are very short-sighted, especially religious people who might NOT be targeted for discrimination.  They don't remember history and they can't even feel the hatred they hold inside, hidden away from others' detection...or they don't realize others sense it.  When you look at Nazi Germany, they didn't carry out what they did alone.  They didn't even just use the Judenrat administrators...but common people...those in the churches and elsewhere who had hatred of the Jews long before.  Nazism and the final solution was born out of what's fueling the hatred against Blacks and what is demonstrated in the Zimmerman case.  You cannot carry out evil plans of death without hatred in the heart.  Whatever comes from that place of evil in the heart will design the mind and that is the force of first action.  For all the Paula Deens' out there who never thought their words were weighty, what can we say?  Some see, others conceal, and a whole lotta OTHERS are blind.  I feel for anyone in Florida, including my family and friends, who just might be a little more nervous these days.  Shame, shame, shame...and to see the numbers of "christians" who support Zimmerman because they think they can conceal absolute racism and hatred..."oh, that little discomfort being around those kinds of people..."  How that spirals into murder!


----------



## mrselle

I was upset earlier today.  All of my issues were "easy" fixes, but I let the issues take control before God whispered to me, "Ok, so what are you going to do about it?"  Issues handled.  Lord, please help me to be slow to react.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

James 1:12 ESV 
Blessed is the man who remains steadfast under trial, for when he has stood the test he will receive the crown of life, which God has promised to those who love him.


----------



## blazingthru

For the *word of God is living and powerful*, and sharper than any two-edged sword, piercing even to the division of soul and spirit, and of joints and marrow, and is a discerner of the thoughts and intents of the heart. 13 And there is no creature hidden from His sight, but all things are naked and open to the eyes of Him to whom we must give account.


----------



## Reminiscing

I've been thinking about changing careers for about a year now, not because I hate what I do but because the industry I'm in is not very friendly and accepting of a black woman in a high position and the unnecessary drama they put me through is really starting to take a toll on me.  I do not enjoy my job as much as I used to and to add to it, I'm freelance so I don't always have the stability of working year round.  But anyway...

I've been tossing several new career options around in my mind but the only thing that makes my heart jump is ministry.  I always knew I would become active in a ministry at some point, maybe even spearhead one but now that I'm desiring to change careers, does this mean that God wants me to do it full time?  Or is it just my emotions and the frustration from my job making me feel this way?  

These are just my random thoughts I'm sharing.  I know that God is the only one who can reveal His plan to me, but I'm praying about and it would be great if you can help me pray too. I started working on the ministry that God has placed on my heart.  I took the first step he gave me and now I'm praying for courage to take the next step.  I sit in awe some times at the way God works.  I never imagined I'd feel this much passion about ministry.


----------



## LucieLoo12

The bible says holiness without, no man shall see the Lord.Why is holiness not being taught in the churches today? He said be ye holy, for I am holy. God has called us to a set apart, consecrated life unto Him. He never intended His people to be doubleminded or defiled by the things of this life. What is all this new teaching about grace, grace, grace, grace. The bible says grace teaches us to DENY ungodliness and to live soberly and righteous in THIS life. What is this sin, sin, sin and just ask God to forgive me and go back to sinning. Forgiveness does not get you into heaven but repentance does. He said unless you be converted, you shall no wise enter into the kingdom of heaven. We MUST be changed and conformed into the image of His son. This is not a option, but a commandment. Jesus didnt just die for our sins so we can live a life of bondage, but He died to give us power to overcome sin. Churches give their congregation excuse to sin with saying stuff like " Everybody gone sin a little bit" and "God know your heart, it's ok".

This post is not directed toward anyone just ranting on with my thoughts, nor is it to attack. I just get so burden seeing people living their life bound and not knowing how to be free because they are being taught false doctrines. Jesus said he came to give us life more abundantly. God bless.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

LucieLoo12 said:


> The bible says holiness without, no man shall see the Lord.Why is holiness not being taught in the churches today? He said be ye holy, for I am holy. God has called us to a set apart, consecrated life unto Him. He never intended His people to be doubleminded or defiled by the things of this life. What is all this new teaching about grace, grace, grace, grace. The bible says grace teaches us to DENY ungodliness and to live soberly and righteous in THIS life. What is this sin, sin, sin and just ask God to forgive me and go back to sinning. Forgiveness does not get you into heaven but repentance does. He said unless you be converted, you shall no wise enter into the kingdom of heaven. We MUST be changed and conformed into the image of His son. This is not a option, but a commandment. Jesus didnt just die for our sins so we can live a life of bondage, but He died to give us power to overcome sin. Churches give their congregation excuse to sin with saying stuff like " Everybody gone sin a little bit" and "God know your heart, it's ok".
> 
> This post is not directed toward anyone just ranting on with my thoughts, nor is it to attack. I just get so burden seeing people living their life bound and not knowing how to be free because they are being taught false doctrines. Jesus said he came to give us life more abundantly. God bless.



See.... This right here is why you aren't allowed to take breaks from us! Lol. Something to make us pause and think about what we really should be doing. Amen Sis!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I see, I need to catch up ...


----------



## stephluv

i rarely go in the section of the forum but I saw that title and had to look kinda hoping that she would speak on religion and i'm happy she did

Tamara Mowley on losing virginity


----------



## Laela

I like that God's ways aren't our (human) ways.... there are times Divine Intervention needs to interrupt.. so what if things are left undone, incomplete. There is always a reason.


----------



## Nice Lady

*There is nothing that is ever hidden. God is a revealer. *


----------



## Nice Lady

People are so bold and it's sad when you are Christian involved in stalking. Posting stuff out of context online to scare off a Christian that you never knew is sick for almost 2+ years and you are telling on yourself. An evildoer and associates are counting on a victim of their crime to stay quiet. Never stay quiet! Pursue legal means against them. A sociopath will call a war when a person is about changing lives especially a covetous one. Sociopaths are not limited to people calling on Jesus:

*"All warfare is based on deception"

Though the wicked sprout like weeds and evildoers flourish, they will be destroyed forever.*


----------



## Nice Lady

God's lovingkindness is amazing


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Colossians 3:2-3 AMP

And set your minds and keep them set on what is above (the higher things), not on the things that are on the earth. For [as far as this world is concerned] you have died, and your [new, real] life is hidden with Christ in God.


----------



## Nice Lady

“Stop determining your worth and value by what other people say. Be determined by what the Word of God (scriptures)says.” 
― Joyce Meyer


----------



## Maracujá

This may come across as rambling and I apologize beforehand for that but I just had to share this epiphany I've had as of late. As Christians we all love to quote 1 Cor 13:4, I used to just recite it all fast and think to myself: what a beautiful definition of love. It wasn't since my pastor paused on each definition and explained what it truly implied that I've decided to delve even deeper on this scripture. And not too long ago I read an article on ForHarriet.com about our 'fast food society', how everything is done in a rush now and it hit me. A lot of people nowadays complain about how there's just no love in the world anymore and how is this manifesting itself? By the lack of patience that we have for one another.


----------



## Laela

Today a nice breeze was blowing in our faces in the car... no a/c needed. An air conditioner "conditions" the air, or alters its properties. But God already made the air the way it should be... It's the little things, like that, that keep me in awe and reminds me of God's marvelous works of His Hand... what's the little things that keep you in awe? (rhetorical)...


----------



## JaneBond007

MrsHaseeb said:


> That's exactly why I posted that verse above.  There is no race in Christ. I have the same love for all brethren be  they black or white but I also have nothing against people in the world  who are other races. The Bible says that in the last days nation will  rise against nation, l.




@MrsHaseeb
I believe the last days began with the advent of Jesus until now and until.  Things certainly are getting worse. People do not realize that they cannot fight evil with more evil.  People are surely frustrated and angry they they are not being treated fairly and that their human dignity is not protected nor respected.  But they err to believe this gives them the right to pass on the hatred.  I believe racism and racial prejudice (of course, many believe Blacks cannot ever be racist) are grave sins, among others.  How does a society become destroyed?  Usually from within at the hands of it's people and against themselves.    I am in no way perfect, but I try.  And if I have to stand alone knowing the truth about this awful, unjust attitude, I'll choose to be alone as I've chosen most of my life.  People are afraid to stand alone and uphold the truth.  Others don't care and  promote wickedness.  Whether they like it or leave it, they are all in this mess together and it's up to them to figure it out...and it won't work until they uphold each others' human dignity.


----------



## LucieLoo12

Yesturday's message was so good! It was talking about the 10 virgins,5 wise,5 foolish. It really made me examine my "lamp" and make sure I'm always keeping it full because you never know when He will return. Some people are just satisfied with having lamp, making people think they got something or they got power, but they walking around dead and empty. Having a name that they are alive but dead. But I want the real deal! The power, not just the form of it. He also talked about the women with the issue of blood and how she pressed her way to Jesus. You got to get desperate to begin to see results. Can you imagine how bad this woman smelled and how she was probably shunned by society because of her condition, but she didn't care. She needed Him. Her faith caused her to push through the impossible, and her only touching His garment made her whole. It's all about faith and determination. Several times in the gospel it says "Thy faith has made thee whole". This is what I've been meditating on.


----------



## Laela

Enjoying this Word on "fullness"



> "What does fullness look like? It looks like loving people like Christ loves you. It's not about power and authority. Paul never disconnected fullness from the First and Second Commandments. When one truly experiences the catalytic love of Christ, they are able to bear all with the inconvenience of people's brokenness; God's Power is awesome and will get your attention but it's the tenderness of God that keeps the heart..."



I've had certain loved ones on my mind since hearing this... Glory be to God for his faithful servant who shared that Word.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Colossians 3:11 NCV

In the new life there is no difference between Greeks and Jews, those who are circumcised and those who are not circumcised, or people who are foreigners, or Scythians. There is no difference between slaves and free people. But Christ is in all believers, and Christ is all that is important.


----------



## LucieLoo12

I'm not trying to step on any toes when I say this or maybe it's something I'm not getting but why is there so much anomosity against white people on this board?  Yes, I understand there is racism in the world, I'm not that naive, but it seems like a dislike for the whole entire race. And not like a passive dislike but like a real aggression, its.....scary.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

LucieLoo12 said:


> I'm not trying to step on any toes when I say this or maybe it's something I'm not getting but why is there so much anomosity against white people on this board?  Yes, I understand there is racism in the world, I'm not that naive, but it seems like a dislike for the whole entire race. And not like a passive dislike but like a real aggression, its.....scary.



That's exactly why I posted that verse above. There is no race in Christ. I have the same love for all brethren be they black or white but I also have nothing against people in the world who are other races. The Bible says that in the last days nation will rise against nation, which is referring to ethnic group against ethnic group. This has been prophesied but the media played up that Trayvon Martin case to get people in animosity. I wish people would wake up and realize that the only enemy we have is the devil.


----------



## luthiengirlie

I keep having these horrible dreams.. that my mom injected my brother with the mark of the beast so he could have food to eat.. and I see her weeping saying I had to.. I had to.. I didn't want to.. I had to... sighs..


----------



## Lissa0821

I need to develop a new hunger and thrist for the God and His Word.  My inner man is straved and even I have noticed I got a stank attitude lately.  I am too busy with things that are not increasing my faith walk or encouraging me to walk in love.    There is no internal or external victory where the revelation of God's word is absent.    Just because an activity is not bad, doesn't mean it is good for your walk with God.  (I am preaching to myself.)


----------



## Laela

Yeah, well we really cannot deny or overlook the historical unfairness toward people of color...  but I understand what you mean.




MrsHaseeb said:


> That's exactly why I posted that verse above. There is no race in Christ. I have the same love for all brethren be they black or white but I also have nothing against people in the world who are other races. The Bible says that in the last days nation will rise against nation, which is referring to ethnic group against ethnic group. This has been prophesied but the media played up that Trayvon Martin case to get people in animosity. I wish people would wake up and realize that the only enemy we have is the devil.


----------



## Laela

I've been enjoying Mary Welchel this week on hiding places... that God allows us to face the music in the places we most likely run to, like Jonah. Food for thought this week. Can never tire of Psalms 91:1, either.   All who run to Him, He will in no wise cast out.


----------



## brg240

hey ladies, I just wanted to share a link. Legacy Conference is going on right now and they have a live stream up. I haven't been but my bro has been in the past (and is there now) and I know he's been ministered to while there.


http://truegod.tv/legacylive

Here is the mission of Legacy in case your wondering


> Mission
> 
> The Legacy exists to equip those that are serious about being disciples of Christ to make disciples for Christ.
> Our Core Values
> 
> Sola Scriptura (By Scripture Alone)
> Sola scriptura is the teaching that the Bible is the only inspired and authoritative word of God, is the only source for Christian doctrine, and is accessible to all.
> 
> Sola Fide (By Faith Alone)
> Sola fide is the teaching that justification (interpreted as, “being declared right by God”), is received by faith only, without any mixture of or need for good works, though saving faith is always evidenced by good works.
> 
> Sola Gratia (By Grace Alone)
> Sola gratia is the teaching that salvation comes by God’s grace or “unmerited favor” only — not as something merited by the sinner. This means that salvation is an unearned gift from God for Jesus’ sake.
> 
> Solus Christus (Christ Alone)
> Solus Christus is the teaching that Christ is the only mediator between God and man, and that there is salvation through no other.
> 
> Soli Deo Gloria (Glory to God Alone)
> Soli Deo gloria is the teaching that all glory is to be due to God alone, since salvation is accomplished solely through His will and action — not only the gift of the all-sufficient atonement of Jesus on the cross but also the gift of faith in that atonement, created in the heart of the believer by the Holy Spirit.
> Our Distinctives
> 
> The Legacy targets a primarily urban audience.
> The Legacy is biblically-based.
> The Legacy models disciple-making relationships.
> The Legacy encourages application of the knowledge that is acquired.
> The Legacy is affordable.


----------



## momi

brg240 said:


> hey ladies, I just wanted to share a link. Legacy Conference is going on right now and they have a live stream up. I haven't been but my bro has been in the past (and is there now) and I know he's been ministered to while there.
> 
> http://truegod.tv/legacylive
> 
> Here is the mission of Legacy in case your wondering



Thanks @btg240


----------



## momi

MrsHaseeb said:


> That's exactly why I posted that verse above. There is no race in Christ. I have the same love for all brethren be they black or white but I also have nothing against people in the world who are other races. The Bible says that in the last days nation will rise against nation, which is referring to ethnic group against ethnic group. This has been prophesied but the media played up that Trayvon Martin case to get people in animosity. I wish people would wake up and realize that the only enemy we have is the devil.



I've never considered this verse in that way. Wow

Thanks.


----------



## Shimmie

luthiengirlie said:


> I keep having these horrible dreams.. that my mom injected my brother with the mark of the beast so he could have food to eat.. and I see her weeping saying I had to.. I had to.. I didn't want to.. I had to... sighs..



luthiengirlie... 

Most dreams are given to us to 'prevent' what God is showing us in the dream.  A warning and an appeal to pray for the persons we dream about.

Remember the dreams that Pharoah had and God gave the interpretation to Joseph about the 7 lean cows who came up from the Nile and began to swallow the fatter cows?   (Refer to Genesis 41)  

It was a warning of a famine in the land that would be soon approaching and to prepare for it.     Which is what Joseph did.   They began to store up the wheat, the corn, the water supplies so that there would be provision during the famine.  

Pray for your mother that her faith will not fail.  That she will begin to grow closer to the Lord and to believe Him and not be one of those who succomb to the 'mark' of a beast that we shall not honour, in Jesus' Name. 

I cannot tell you how many times God has awaken me from sleep to 'pray' for my son because he was in 'trouble' and each time, God's rescue came on his behalf.   Many, many times.   

You see, God showed this to you about your mom and your brother ahead of time in order to prevent it from coming to pass.   He hears your prayers; He knew you would listen to Him in this dream.   

Never fear a dream.   They are always a Gift from God, no matter how unnerving they may seem.    He wants your mom to be covered in prayers that only you can pray for her to be 'saved', in Jesus' Name, Amen.  

I set my heart in agreement for your prayers for your Mom and Brother, in Jesus' Name.   Thanking God for the gift of knowing ahead of time.    Amen.


----------



## Renewed1

Well this song has been on my mind today.

Tye Tribbett - I want it all back!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CT0SqO5VgVw


----------



## Blackpearl1993

A good word that was shared with me:

If you are Christian, you are a part of the church. What if the whole church were just like you? What if everyone in the church prayed as often as you prayed? Would we be a praying church? What if everyone in the church evangelized as often as you evangelize? Would we be an evangelizing church? What if everyone in the church gave as faithfully from their finances as you give? Would we have a church that is resourced? What if everyone in the church were just like you? The church is made up of us. Every one of us makes a difference. We contribute either to the strength of the church or to the weakness of it. It is easy to point an accusing finger and say, "The church needs to do this. . . ." But here is the question: What about you? --from "Revival is Personal," article.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Some more good word:

www.generationcedar.com/main/2013/07/motherhood-its-what-god-gave-you-time-...


----------



## luthiengirlie

Shimmie said:


> luthiengirlie...
> 
> Most dreams are given to us to 'prevent' what God is showing us in the dream.  A warning and an appeal to pray for the persons we dream about.
> 
> Remember the dreams that Pharoah had and God gave the interpretation to Joseph about the 7 lean cows who came up from the Nile and began to swallow the fatter cows?   (Refer to Genesis 41)
> 
> It was a warning of a famine in the land that would be soon approaching and to prepare for it.     Which is what Joseph did.   They began to store up the wheat, the corn, the water supplies so that there would be provision during the famine.
> 
> Pray for your mother that her faith will not fail.  That she will begin to grow closer to the Lord and to believe Him and not be one of those who succomb to the 'mark' of a beast that we shall not honour, in Jesus' Name.
> 
> I cannot tell you how many times God has awaken me from sleep to 'pray' for my son because he was in 'trouble' and each time, God's rescue came on his behalf.   Many, many times.
> 
> You see, God showed this to you about your mom and your brother ahead of time in order to prevent it from coming to pass.   He hears your prayers; He knew you would listen to Him in this dream.
> 
> Never fear a dream.   They are always a Gift from God, no matter how unnerving they may seem.    He wants your mom to be covered in prayers that only you can pray for her to be 'saved', in Jesus' Name, Amen.
> 
> I set my heart in agreement for your prayers for your Mom and Brother, in Jesus' Name.   Thanking God for the gift of knowing ahead of time.    Amen.





:blowkiss: thank you PRAISING YHWH for his answer to prayers concerning this


----------



## Laela

*Psalms 33*

_7 An horse is a vain thing for safety: neither shall he deliver any by his great strength.
18 Behold, the eye of the LORD is upon them that fear him, upon them that hope in his mercy;
19 To deliver their soul from death, and to keep them alive in famine.
20 Our soul waiteth for the LORD: he is our help and our shield.
21 For our heart shall rejoice in him, because we have trusted in his holy name.
22 Let thy mercy, O LORD, be upon us, according as we hope in thee_


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> *Psalms 33*
> 
> _7 An horse is a vain thing for safety: neither shall he deliver any by his great strength.
> 18 Behold, the eye of the LORD is upon them that fear him, upon them that hope in his mercy;
> 19 To deliver their soul from death, and to keep them alive in famine.
> 20 Our soul waiteth for the LORD: he is our help and our shield.
> 21 For our heart shall rejoice in him, because we have trusted in his holy name.
> 22 Let thy mercy, O LORD, be upon us, according as we hope in thee_



Dearest Laela  Rose...

Thank you   

I mean it... _'Thank you'.  _

You posted God's answer to a question that I just asked Him.   I came in here at 'random'... purely random as I don't visit this thread as much.   God lead me to His answer... _not so random_.  Praise God.


----------



## Divine.

Remember to take up any issues with God...


----------



## sweetvi

Divine.

I was just going through something and had to read some scriptures/ I feel so energized now. I hope you feel better  good night

"Not only that, but we rejoice in our sufferings, knowing that suffering produces endurance, and endurance produces character, and character produces hope, and hope does not put us to shame, because God’s love has been poured into our hearts through the Holy Spirit who has been given to us.” (Romans 5:3-5, ESV)

"Count it all joy… when you meet trials of various kinds, for you know that the testing of your faith produces steadfastness. And let steadfastness have its full effect, that you may be perfect and complete, lacking in nothing. Blessed is the man who remains steadfast under trial, for when he has stood the test he will receive the crown of life, which God has promised to those who love him.” (James 1:2-4 & 12, ESV)

"And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, To them who are the called according to His purpose.” (Romans 8:28)

http://www.jollynotes.com/bible-ver...etting-discouraged-overcoming-discouragement/


----------



## Laela

Shimmie... you're most welcomed! I'm glad to see it blessed you because I'd almost didn't post it.  God is Good!






Shimmie said:


> Dearest Laela  Rose...
> 
> Thank you
> 
> I mean it... _'Thank you'.  _
> 
> You posted God's answer to a question that I just asked Him.   I came in here at 'random'... purely random as I don't visit this thread as much.   God lead me to His answer... _not so random_.  Praise God.


----------



## Divine.

Thanks sweetvi. I was having a moment last night lol I'm still disappointed about how things are going right now but I had to make a decision: either be mad or trust that God has everything under control. I'm choosing to trust Him...I just hope this phase ends soon.


----------



## Laela

I so agree with this message... we truly are ONE BODY. 



> July 28
> *Ephesians 2:16 *
> Together as one body, Christ reconciled both groups to God by means of his death on the cross, and our hostility toward was put to death. (New Living Translation)
> 
> It is quite fascinating the things we have the power to resurrect. Christ put the hostility between Jews and Gentiles to death. We were strangers and outcasts concerning the covenant of promise. Gentiles were not chosen to carry the oracles of God, but Gentiles were always intended to benefit from the goodness of God. The cross accomplished much more than we will ever know. When we refuse to get along, we have effectively raised from the dead, things that God put to death in Christ. When the kingdom finally arrives, there will only be one body of people. There will be no need for denominations, factions, or any other type of splinter group. There really is no need for denominations today. Distinct groups exist more for the comfort of man than for the glory of God. It is a shame that hostility keeps different groups apart. There are plenty of reasons to be hostile towards the schemes of the adversary. We don't really have the time, resources, or freedom to display hostility within the Body. Since God went through the trouble of killing something, what makes us think He wants us to give it life again?
> 
> _
> Elder S R Henderson, Associate Pastor
> The Rock Baptist Church_


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

One thing that I know beyond a shadow of a doubt (and I can not be convinced otherwise) is that God can do ANYTHING.  He leaves no stone un-turned, He is not a 'halfway' God or an 'almost' God.  Whatever he does is well done and complete.

To suggest that He partially heals, partially delivers or partially sets free, goes against His very nature, it's His desire to see us healthy, whole and complete in Him.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

My son shared this Scripture with me today:



> James 1:2-3 - The Message
> Faith Under Pressure
> 
> 2-4 Consider it a sheer gift, friends, when tests and challenges come at you from all sides. You know that under pressure, your faith-life is forced into the open and shows its true colors. So don’t try to get out of anything prematurely. Let it do its work so you become mature and well-developed, not deficient in any way.




1) It's such a blessing that my son is taking an interest in the Word after much encouragement Praise God.  It's my fault that he wasn't brought up in the Word from day one.  I am so grateful that he is now interested in studying.

2) This was just the Word I need to hear this morning


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Acts 17
24 “The God who made the world and everything in it is the Lord of heaven and earth and does not live in temples built by human hands. 25 And he is not served by human hands, as if he needed anything. Rather, he himself gives everyone life and breath and everything else. 26 From one man he made all the nations, that they should inhabit the whole earth; and he marked out their appointed times in history and the boundaries of their lands. 27 God did this so that they would seek him and perhaps reach out for him and find him, though he is not far from any one of us. 28 ‘For in him we live and move and have our being.’ As some of your own poets have said, ‘We are his offspring.’

29 “Therefore since we are God’s offspring, we should not think that the divine being is like gold or silver or stone—an image made by human design and skill. 30 In the past God overlooked such ignorance, but now he commands all people everywhere to repent.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Acts 17
> 24 “The God who made the world and everything in it is the Lord of heaven and earth and does not live in temples built by human hands. 25 And he is not served by human hands, as if he needed anything. Rather, he himself gives everyone life and breath and everything else. 26 From one man he made all the nations, that they should inhabit the whole earth; and he marked out their appointed times in history and the boundaries of their lands. 27 God did this so that they would seek him and perhaps reach out for him and find him, though he is not far from any one of us. 28 ‘For in him we live and move and have our being.’ As some of your own poets have said, ‘We are his offspring.’
> 
> 29 “Therefore since we are God’s offspring, we should not think that the divine being is like gold or silver or stone—an image made by human design and skill. 30 In the past God overlooked such ignorance, but now he commands all people everywhere to repent.



Glory to Jesus! It takes the Holy Spirit to shed light on the power of those verses.


----------



## Nice Lady

“Is there any real purpose in being alive if all we are going to do is get up every day and live only for ourselves?
Live your life to help others. Give & live selflessly.”   
  ―     Joyce Meyer


----------



## Holla

Random:

I believe sometimes you have to speak a word over your life.  I'll never forget the times when I said a word and God moved on my behalf.  I'll never forget.  I stayed up for almost 3 days straight with no sleep after saying, "I can do all things through God who strengthens me" right before a long night (turned days) of moving.  Just the other day, I prayed and thanked God for keeping me from dangers seen and unseen.  Moments later, I slammed my brakes and avoided a collision where the other driver would have hit me, driver's side, had I not seen her run the stop sign. I believe in the power of prayer. I believe that God's word is true and that He hears us.  Sometimes, I moved to tears with all that HE has done for me.


----------



## janiebaby

Yes! ^^ I came in here to praise God for getting me to avoid a potentially bad situation. Thank God for guiding my footsteps.


----------



## Holla

Every day, a woman I know posts how many miles she ran.  Every day, she'll post something like, "5 mile run" or "3 miles with baby girl".  Nothing else. Just that one liner.

I should be so bold with my faith and post something like "prayed at noon" or "prayed after getting out of bed". 

How much more would I stick to it if I held myself accountable by publicly professing it?!?!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^ask Holy Spirit to check you and He does so you WILL be accountable, publishing it to the world will only leave you feeling condemned when you fall short.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I love this scripture so much

II Chronicles 16

9"For the eyes of the LORD move to and fro throughout the earth that He may strongly support those whose heart is completely His.

This right here tells me that He is seeking me out to help me, I love it!!!


----------



## Laela

Only God can open great big doors, when little doors close or slam in your face. Just remember, to really truly TRUST GOD in everything. When you think He's forgotten you because you didn't get what you desire (better), you'll discover that, all along, He was preparing you for Best. His desire for you is bigger than you can imagine!


----------



## sweetvi

^^^^^
Thank you!


----------



## nathansgirl1908

This was posted at a church I went to last night.

Don't even know how to post it right side up.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

nathansgirl1908 said:


> This was posted at a church I went to last night.
> 
> Don't even know how to post it right side up.



No... Just no. Mixing the sacred and the profane. This is disgraceful.


----------



## Maracujá

This world we live in, especially the land of "freedom of expression", is so interesting sometimes...You're free to express anything you want except for faith (i.e. Jesus but everything else is okay). - Namie Bimba


----------



## Holla

I love being around Godly couples. Basically couples who follow God and their relationship is strong. They have such an aura and a calming effect on those around them. I love it!


----------



## Nice Lady

*
No matter What, no matter How, Where or Who ~ you can almost ALWAYS turn around and get a SECOND chance. - Dawn Abraham*


----------



## Maracujá

I had been praying this morning about something, just having a conversation with Him then I opened up my Bible and He confirmed something to me.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

As Christians, we have much to celebrate - and not alone or just a few times a year! We're to meet regularly with others who follow Christ, to encourage one another in love and good works (Heb.10:24-25), and to celebrate the goodness of the Lord. The psalmist encouraged all people to recall "the works of God" and lift their voices together in praise to Him (Ps. 66:5-8).


Let's celebrate God's love and goodness with those who share our excitement. God's outpouring of His grace, mercy, and daily provision are just a few of the many reasons to rejoice!


Let us celebrate together;
Lift our voice in one accord,
Singing of God's grace and mercy
And the goodness of the Lord.


If you know Christ, you always have a reason to celebrate.


Scripture Text:- Psalm 66:1-2 "Make a joyful shout to God, all the earth! Sing out the honor of His name".


----------



## aribell

Praising the Lord for healing.  I was having carpal tunnel/tendonitis symptoms in both wrists and arms, but especially the left.  It started feeling like possible nerve damage.  I thought my piano playing was possibly over.  I made the request to the church, then at prayer group they laid on hands, and one woman identified exactly the spot where it hurt the most, prayed over it.  Later that evening, there was a gentle "pop" and all the pain dissipated.  Everything is right as rain today--no issues at all--even though these symptoms really started years ago.


----------



## felic1

nicola.kirwan said:


> Praising the Lord for healing. I was having carpal tunnel/tendonitis symptoms in both wrists and arms, but especially the left. It started feeling like possible nerve damage. I thought my piano playing was possibly over. I made the request to the church, then at prayer group they laid on hands, and one woman identified exactly the spot where it hurt the most, prayed over it. Later that evening, there was a gentle "pop" and all the pain dissipated. Everything is right as rain today--no issues at all--even though these symptoms really started years ago.


 

Wonderful Jesus! I am really happy for you!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

nicola.kirwan 

Hearing about the miracles of God brings me great joy, I am reminded that God is still in the miracle working business, now that may be small to some but that a big deal to you...and just think to God its a minute thing for Him to do, He's able and willing to do more, much, much more.


----------



## Nice Lady

On certain things, you stand by your word. Some things are totally laughable. Yup


----------



## JaneBond007




----------



## Nice & Wavy

*Day by Day (Daily Devotional)
*

*So you shall put away the evil from among you. (Deuteronomy 22:21b)

 It is a dangerous and costly mistake not to take temptation seriously.  The sad testimony of many who have succumbed to sin’s enticements is  that they thought they were strong enough to remain in the midst of  temptation and resist it. God requires that His people remove evil from  their midst (Deut. 21:21). One way to do this is to remove anything in  your environment that may tempt you to sin. When wickedness surrounds  you, you are in danger of becoming anesthetized to its destructive  potential. Never assume that you are immune to temptation. Do not  underestimate the craftiness of the evil one.

 God does not  tolerate evil, for evil cost the death of His Son. Sin causes untold  pain and destruction to everyone it touches. Treating evil lightly shows  foolish disregard for God’s redemptive work. An honest evaluation of  your life will reveal temptations that you should remove, such as some  forms of entertainment or ungodly relationships. When God convicts you  of evil in your midst, remove it immediately!

 There are times,  however, when you are powerless to remove ungodly influences, so you  must remove yourself from the temptation. Paul urges us to avoid every  kind of evil (1 Thess. 5:22). When Joseph was enticed to commit adultery  by his master’s wife, he fled immediately! (Gen. 39:12).

 Do  not lose your abhorrence of sin. Be diligent to keep any form of  temptation out of your home, out of your relationships, out of your  mind. You can do this only by maintaining your love relationship with  God, recognizing that you are powerless to resist temptation in your own  strength. You will not be able to walk closely with God unless you see  sin as He sees it. Darkness and light cannot coexist. Run from the  darkness to the light!*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Love, love, love this!  

http://www.godvine.com/Hundreds-of-Christians-Dance-fb-gv-3756.html


----------



## MrsHaseeb

1 Peter 5:8-10 KJV
Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour: [9] Whom resist stedfast in the faith, knowing that the same afflictions are accomplished in your brethren that are in the world. [10] But the God of all grace, who hath called us unto his eternal glory by Christ Jesus, after that ye have suffered a while, make you perfect, stablish, strengthen, settle you .

Perfection comes after suffering. I have learned that many times the reason the Lord does not deliver us from difficult situations because he is trying to perfect something in us. I'm learning not to complain... Saints all over the world are going through equally difficult hardships. Praying for me and all saints. Thank you Jesus.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Nice & Wavy said:


> Love, love, love this!
> 
> http://www.godvine.com/Hundreds-of-Christians-Dance-fb-gv-3756.html



The video was only 1 second long? Ill try to watch it on the computer, maybe my phone is the issue.


----------



## lilanie

deleted...


----------



## Ms Red

3 years ago my mother and I decided to build a house together. In that timespan our normally closeknit relationship has deteriorated into almost like strangers or roomates. My mother is in her 60s, me in my early 30s. We both have a personal relationship with God. But at this moment in time, I need prayer and guidance. She is terribly unhappy and I am terribly miserable. Having been widowed unexpectedly 10 years ago, her "retired" life is nothing like she pictured it (Miserable, Alone) and my own life just consists of work. I am trying to have a personal life but it's a work in progress. I don't clean as well as she does. I try. I don't cook as well as she does. I try. She berates, complains and nags about EVERYTHING. I have learned to do around-the-house handiwork, I clean and have a schedule. It's never enough. Today culminated in her screaming and yelling at me (I have learned to hold my tongue, not yell back) because my office space was "cluttered." I can't take any more.

 I have not lived with a parent in decades (I left home at 15) but always maintained a good relationship with my mother (I guess from afar). She has had health challenges lately and needed my help and I'm glad I've been there for her. But she is totally unhappy. I am totally unhappy. We feel that (through prayer, supplication and discernment), God placed us here together for a reason ... but I feel a spirit of melancholy and divisiveness. I'm trying to pray my way out of it (that's all I know), I'm trying to shut my mouth (I can make things worse with the way I say things) but neither of us should feel like prisoners here. There isn't an alternative living situation at the moment. Please pray for us. Some days both of us feel as if we'd each rather be ANYWHERE but here. The only reprieve we get is that I travel for work a couple of times a month and even then, she calls all day and usually it's with complaints (something went wrong around the house, etc.) She doesn't know ANYONE in this town after 3 yrs and isn't interested in meeting new friends. 

Thanks in advance for the prayers.


----------



## JaneBond007

Sell her your part of the house and get your space.  Praying for you.  She's hurt and frustrated.  You're equally frustrated.  Praying for you 2.


----------



## loolalooh

Don't forget your testimonies and witnessing moments.  You may draw back on them for encouragement, faith, and strength when the world seems so dark on the outside.  WRITE THEM DOWN and keep them well.


----------



## Laela

> Beloved, how do you see God today? Do you see Him as someone who constantly points out your faults and mistakes and condemns you for them? Nothing could be further from the truth. God is for you. He is not present to find fault with you, but He is always with you to guide you and make you a success in everything that you do. *- Joseph Prince's exhortation of Isaiah 48:17:*



_*"*This is what The Lord says—
    your Redeemer, the Holy One of Israel:
“I am the Lord your God,
    who teaches you what is best for you,
    who directs you in the way you should go.*"*_​


----------



## Laela

_An ounce of Praise yields a pound of Victory ..._

You can't believe for folks. I see one talking herself out of a job, then wondering why she doesn't get promoted or even considered for less than she deserves. The spoken word is powerful, especially when you believe it -- either way.   If managment hear you saying "I can't" .."I won't"... they won't. When I think of this, it's no different from Father God hearing a heart produce faith-based words vs words void of faith. Thanking Father God today IN everything, IN advance. My observations of late on recent event. ... where is PinkPebbles? Time for a praise-a-thon, _non_? lol


 Thank you Jesus...


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Love, love, love this!
> 
> http://www.godvine.com/Hundreds-of-Christians-Dance-fb-gv-3756.html



They're neither Jew nor Greek... all are One giving Glory unto God in the spirit of love and joy.  

All colors, all ages, all sizes, still dancing in time and harmony in perfect step with one another. 

I love this, too.


----------



## Shimmie

nicola.kirwan said:


> Praising the Lord for healing.  I was having carpal tunnel/tendonitis symptoms in both wrists and arms, but especially the left.  It started feeling like possible nerve damage.  I thought my piano playing was possibly over.  I made the request to the church, then at prayer group they laid on hands, and one woman identified exactly the spot where it hurt the most, prayed over it.  Later that evening, there was a gentle "pop" and all the pain dissipated.  Everything is right as rain today--no issues at all--even though these symptoms really started years ago.



Praise God, Nicola.  Praising God for your miracle.   This is so joyful to know how God has touched you with so much love.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I love this scripture so much
> 
> II Chronicles 16
> 
> 9"For the eyes of the LORD move to and fro throughout the earth that He may strongly support those whose heart is completely His.
> 
> This right here tells me that He is seeking me out to help me, I love it!!!



I love this too... thank you Healthy Hair for sharing this blessing with us.  

Really..... thank you, dear and precious sister.


----------



## Nice Lady

You know, there is always times where you feel discouraged and things coming against you, but I don't know if I ever wanted to throw in the towel.
- Joel Osteen


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Ms Red said:


> 3 years ago my mother and I decided to build a house together. In that timespan our normally closeknit relationship has deteriorated into almost like strangers or roomates. My mother is in her 60s, me in my early 30s. We both have a personal relationship with God. But at this moment in time, I need prayer and guidance. She is terribly unhappy and I am terribly miserable. Having been widowed unexpectedly 10 years ago, her "retired" life is nothing like she pictured it (Miserable, Alone) and my own life just consists of work. I am trying to have a personal life but it's a work in progress. I don't clean as well as she does. I try. I don't cook as well as she does. I try. She berates, complains and nags about EVERYTHING. I have learned to do around-the-house handiwork, I clean and have a schedule. It's never enough. Today culminated in her screaming and yelling at me (I have learned to hold my tongue, not yell back) because my office space was "cluttered." I can't take any more.
> 
> I have not lived with a parent in decades (I left home at 15) but always maintained a good relationship with my mother (I guess from afar). She has had health challenges lately and needed my help and I'm glad I've been there for her. But she is totally unhappy. I am totally unhappy. We feel that (through prayer, supplication and discernment), God placed us here together for a reason ... but I feel a spirit of melancholy and divisiveness. I'm trying to pray my way out of it (that's all I know), I'm trying to shut my mouth (I can make things worse with the way I say things) but neither of us should feel like prisoners here. There isn't an alternative living situation at the moment. Please pray for us. Some days both of us feel as if we'd each rather be ANYWHERE but here. The only reprieve we get is that I travel for work a couple of times a month and even then, she calls all day and usually it's with complaints (something went wrong around the house, etc.) She doesn't know ANYONE in this town after 3 yrs and isn't interested in meeting new friends.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the prayers.


 
@Ms Red 

As long as you keep quiet, you can expect much of the same. It is not God's desire for his children to live in misery, the fullness of God can not operate in such surroundings.

Go before God in prayer and fasting and ask the Lord to give you the boldness and wisdom to approach your mom. 

Re-post this in the prayer thread so others can pray for you and your mom, it sounds like she is bitter about some things, bitterness has stolen her joy and will separate you both from God. 

Right now speak the word over your situation, the word of God says declare a thing and it shall be established and where the Spirit of God is there is liberty.

Praying for you Sis.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> They're neither Jew nor Greek... all are One giving Glory unto God in the spirit of love and joy.
> 
> All colors, all ages, all sizes, still dancing in time and harmony in perfect step with one another.
> 
> I love this, too.


----------



## Laela

You know, I'm always glad when  people (saved or not) are thankful to Almighty God. It's a powerful thing to witness, because it is Almighty God who causes His sun to rise on the evil and the good, and lets it rain on the righteous and the unrighteous.


----------



## Nice Lady

*A deceased pastor always said that when people set evil plots against others and they fail. They in turn call those who aborted their evil plots and the ones it was aimed at--evil. He was a loving and forgiving person.

Some things that are good we never forget. Selah *


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*And be kind to one another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, just as God in Christ forgave you. (Ephesians 4:32)
 
 The Book of Ephesians describes the behavior that ought to characterize  Christians as they relate to one another. Our actions ought to be  permeated with kindness. Kindness is love expressed in practical ways;  it is putting the needs of others before our own. It is intentionally  considering ways to meet other people’s needs. Being tenderhearted means  that we are keenly sensitive to the feelings of others. When a fellow  Christian experiences sorrow, we grieve also (1 Cor. 12:26). When  another believer is joyful, we, too, rejoice. Being tenderhearted means  showing compassion toward those around us.
 
 We show forgiveness  because we, too, fall short of God’s ideal. Knowing that God has  graciously saved us from destruction motivates us to forgive others when  they offend us. Often we are less patient with our fellow Christians  than we are with nonbelievers. We expect more of Christians, and we feel  betrayed when they fail us. When this happens, we need to look closely  at the cross and remember the forgiveness we received there. We must set  aside the self-centered attitude that leads to impatience and criticism  of others.
 
 Jesus did not say that the world will know Him by  our miracles, by our grand testimonies, or by our vast Bible knowledge.  The world will know Him by the love that Christians show to one another  (John 13:35). Are you constantly in conflict with others? Ask God to  give you kindness, a tender heart, and a forgiving spirit. As you allow  the Spirit to build these qualities into you, your life will be a  blessing to others around you.*


----------



## mrselle

Nice & Wavy said:


> *And be kind to one another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, just as God in Christ forgave you. (Ephesians 4:32)
> 
> The Book of Ephesians describes the behavior that ought to characterize  Christians as they relate to one another. Our actions ought to be  permeated with kindness. Kindness is love expressed in practical ways;  it is putting the needs of others before our own. It is intentionally  considering ways to meet other people’s needs. Being tenderhearted means  that we are keenly sensitive to the feelings of others. When a fellow  Christian experiences sorrow, we grieve also (1 Cor. 12:26). When  another believer is joyful, we, too, rejoice. Being tenderhearted means  showing compassion toward those around us.
> 
> We show forgiveness  because we, too, fall short of God’s ideal. Knowing that God has  graciously saved us from destruction motivates us to forgive others when  they offend us. Often we are less patient with our fellow Christians  than we are with nonbelievers. We expect more of Christians, and we feel  betrayed when they fail us. When this happens, we need to look closely  at the cross and remember the forgiveness we received there. We must set  aside the self-centered attitude that leads to impatience and criticism  of others.
> 
> Jesus did not say that the world will know Him by  our miracles, by our grand testimonies, or by our vast Bible knowledge.  The world will know Him by the love that Christians show to one another  (John 13:35). Are you constantly in conflict with others? Ask God to  give you kindness, a tender heart, and a forgiving spirit. As you allow  the Spirit to build these qualities into you, your life will be a  blessing to others around you.*



I needed to read this today.


----------



## Divine.

I learned something so valuable. No matter how much you pray, you can't change God's will. If what you're praying for is not within His will, you just have to accept the "no" and trust that God's plan is better.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

mrselle said:


> I needed to read this today.


Amen, sis!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

COURAGE TO STAND ALONE


It was a morally dark night in Babylon - darker than your workplace, school, or community. King Belshazzar had willfully blasphemed God by desecrating the sacred goblets looted from the temple in Jerusalem. Now Babylon and Belshazzar were about to face God's judgement.


Yet in the midst of this gross darkness shone the light of a single witness - the prophet Daniel. Because of his reputation as a man with "the Spirit of the Holy Spirit of the Holy God" (Dan. 5:11), he was summoned to interpret the mystifying message on the wall.

Daniel could have softened God's warnings to give it a meaning the king and his court would rather hear. He could have omitted the part about judgement and death. But instead of muddling the message to please the king, Daniel remained true to God. Standing alone before Belshazzar and his drunken court, he boldly spoke the whole truth.

It took enormous courage for Daniel to do that, but the threat from an earthly king was nothing compared to his allegiance to the King of heaven. Daniel feared Belshazzar so little because he feared God so much.
When we share Daniel's heavenly perspective, we too will fing God gives us the courage to stand alone.

In need of strength, we melt into the crowd and find that strength grows more elusive still,
Our courage gone, we call upon the Lord and find our strength renewed to do His will.




When we know God stands with us, it doesn't matter who stands against us.


Scripture Text:There is a man in whom is the Spirit of the Holy God - Daniel 5:11


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> COURAGE TO STAND ALONE
> 
> 
> It was a morally dark night in Babylon - darker than your workplace, school, or community. King Belshazzar had willfully blasphemed God by desecrating the sacred goblets looted from the temple in Jerusalem. Now Babylon and Belshazzar were about to face God's judgement.
> 
> 
> Yet in the midst of this gross darkness shone the light of a single witness - the prophet Daniel. Because of his reputation as a man with "the Spirit of the Holy Spirit of the Holy God" (Dan. 5:11), he was summoned to interpret the mystifying message on the wall.
> 
> Daniel could have softened God's warnings to give it a meaning the king and his court would rather hear. He could have omitted the part about judgement and death. But instead of muddling the message to please the king, Daniel remained true to God. Standing alone before Belshazzar and his drunken court, he boldly spoke the whole truth.
> 
> It took enormous courage for Daniel to do that, but the threat from an earthly king was nothing compared to his allegiance to the King of heaven. Daniel feared Belshazzar so little because he feared God so much.
> When we share Daniel's heavenly perspective, we too will fing God gives us the courage to stand alone.
> 
> In need of strength, we melt into the crowd and find that strength grows more elusive still,
> Our courage gone, we call upon the Lord and find our strength renewed to do His will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we know God stands with us, it doesn't matter who stands against us.
> 
> 
> Scripture Text:There is a man in whom is the Spirit of the Holy God - Daniel 5:11



My God....My God....My God....    


Healthy Hair..........  PLEASE Make This a Separate Thread so that I can ask the Mods to make this a Sticky.    PLEASE....

This MUST be upfront and Center.    

I'm sending a message to your home email to make sure you get this.   This has to be a separate thread.    As Christians more than ever before we must adhere to this message and remain faithful to the cause and to the Word of God of which He has called us to.   

We need this...up front and center.  

Thank you Love...

Shimmie


----------



## MsDee14

So nervous yet excited to embark on this spiritual journey. Hoping to bless many people on this mission trip and be one step closer to the Lord. 

1 Peter 4:10
As each one has received a gift, minister it to one another, as good stewards of the manifold grace of God.


----------



## Ms Red

Thank you sis. I am petitioning God and re-reading the Word. I am leaning on Him. 





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Ms Red
> 
> As long as you keep quiet, you can expect much of the same. It is not God's desire for his children to live in misery, the fullness of God can not operate in such surroundings.
> 
> Go before God in prayer and fasting and ask the Lord to give you the boldness and wisdom to approach your mom.
> 
> Re-post this in the prayer thread so others can pray for you and your mom, it sounds like she is bitter about some things, bitterness has stolen her joy and will separate you both from God.
> 
> Right now speak the word over your situation, the word of God says declare a thing and it shall be established and where the Spirit of God is there is liberty.
> 
> Praying for you Sis.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

"Here I am. Witness against me before the LORD and before His anointed:  Whose ox have I taken, or whose donkey have I taken, or whom have I  cheated? Whom have I oppressed, or from whose hand have I received any  bribe with which to blind my eyes? I will restore it to you." And they  said, "You have not cheated us or oppressed us, nor have you taken anything from any man's hand." (1 Samuel 12:3-4)

 There is a freedom that comes in having nothing to hide. Living a life  of integrity allows you this freedom. Your integrity is measured not by  what you say about yourself but by what God and people say about you.  Samuel had lived all his life among the people of God. Leaders who  preceded him were dishonest and corrupt; it would have been easy for  Samuel to compromise in his dealings as well. Near the end of his life,  however, Samuel could boldly stand before his nation and ask them to  reveal any offense he had committed against any of them. They could not  think of one.

 In his position of leadership, Samuel could have  taken advantage of people. Yet because he carefully guarded his motives  and kept his relationships blameless, Samuel could fearlessly ask the  people to report if he had mistreated them in any way. It takes courage  to open your life up to the scrutiny of others, but Samuel did not fear  what others would say about him. He did not have to avoid anyone whom he  had offended. He had a confidence that comes from living a blameless  life.

 If you have mistreated others, you cannot change the  past, but you can choose to live with absolute integrity from this day  forward. Living righteously frees you to face any person unashamedly,  knowing you have behaved in a Christlike manner. If your reputation is  stained, seek forgiveness from those you have offended. Ask God to guide  you daily in your relationships so that you have no regrets about your  treatment of others.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Jump right into the Pool of Mercy (Bathesda) for your healing, don’t be too concerned about who the water splashes on, maybe they will be healed too.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

After reading Shimmie's thread on Weak Willed Church, I was reminded about something that I shared with the ladies of the Prayer Call

...............................

I want to share with you a message that I heard last night from one of my dear sisters in the Lord, such a powerful word from Psalms 91, many things stood out to me but time would not permit me to go into them all.

As regards to prayer she said that we must take back our homes, families and streets (neighborhoods) from the enemies hold. The Lord woke her up one morning and had her walk barefoot throughout the streets of her neighborhood, declaring peace, pleading the blood of Jesus on homes and the very airspace of her neighborhood. It is in our speaking, God spoke and it was, it came into being and so we must declare, and put him in remembrance of what He says he will do, not for His sake but for our sakes (this includes our families and friends we are interceding on behalf of our future generation and people we do not even know and may never meet). 

I don’t know what the Lord will ask you(me) to do but I pray a spirit of boldness on each of you including myself, I pray that we be like Joshua and not be afraid of the look on the faces of men, don’t be concerned about the naysayers because God’s thoughts and ways are deeper and higher than ours. He said he uses the foolish things to confound the wise 

These are serious times; called for much work, much faith, and much boldness and I don’t want to be left out of anything that God is doing in this season and I pray the same for each of you.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Matthew 10

34“Do not suppose that I have come to bring peace to the earth. I did not come to bring peace, but a sword. 35For I have come to turn


“ ‘a man against his father,

a daughter against her mother,

a daughter-in-law against her mother-in-law—

36a man’s enemies will be the members of his own household.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> After reading Shimmie's thread on Weak Willed Church, I was reminded about something that I shared with the ladies of the Prayer Call
> 
> ...............................
> 
> I want to share with you a message that I heard last night from one of my dear sisters in the Lord, *such a powerful word from Psalms 91*, many things stood out to me but time would not permit me to go into them all.
> 
> As regards to prayer she said that we must take back our homes, families and streets (neighborhoods) from the enemies hold. The Lord woke her up one morning and had her walk barefoot throughout the streets of her neighborhood, declaring peace, pleading the blood of Jesus on homes and the very airspace of her neighborhood. It is in our speaking, God spoke and it was, it came into being and so we must declare, and put him in remembrance of what He says he will do, not for His sake but for our sakes (this includes our families and friends we are interceding on behalf of our future generation and people we do not even know and may never meet).
> 
> I don’t know what the Lord will ask you(me) to do but I pray a spirit of boldness on each of you including myself, I pray that we be like Joshua and not be afraid of the look on the faces of men, don’t be concerned about the naysayers because God’s thoughts and ways are deeper and higher than ours. He said he uses the foolish things to confound the wise
> 
> These are serious times; called for much work, much faith, and much boldness and I don’t want to be left out of anything that God is doing in this season and I pray the same for each of you.




--------------------------


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^and I'm about to join you sis, oh wow ....deep is crying out unto deep


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^and I'm about to join you sis, oh wow ....deep is crying out unto deep


Yes....come join me sis!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*Choose principle over popularity. Sometimes you have to do what’s right even when it doesn’t feel good.*


----------



## Laela

God isn't a half-way God; so, He won't _try _to tell me anything...He simply does. Sometimes, it's in the most unexpected ways, through the most unlikely people/events.


----------



## brg240

I wish that Christians would remember that honoring your parents is a commandment. :/ It doesn't end when you are an adult. And it needs to be followed, it's just as much as a commandment as all of the other ones.

I am just bummed out b/c someone very close to me isn't doing this. Honestly it breaks my heart. And it also just solidifies my feelings of never having children


----------



## Nice & Wavy

God did not give us armor for the back, because He didn't except us to run away from the battle. He gave us the breastplate of righteousness to protect our heart, lungs and other vital organs. The helmet of salvation protects our head. The shield of faith is meant to protect us from the fiery darts of doubt and unbelief. The girdle of truth covers our reproductive organs, the parts that allow us to give birth to His promises and plans. The shoes prepare us to run with the good news and deliver the gospel of peace. The sword of the Spirit, which is the word of God, is the only offensive weapon He thought it necessary to give us.

You need to understand that, even in the appointed place, famine will come from time to time. Don't run! Stand! Fight! You are ready for battle!


----------



## sweetvi

can't get this song and lyrics out of my head


Oceans  Hillsong

http://youtu.be/dy9nwe9_xzw


----------



## blazingthru

Proverbs 15:3
King James Version (KJV)
3 *The eyes of the Lord are in every place, beholding the evil and the good.*


----------



## blazingthru

Revelation 20:11-12
King James Version (KJV)
11 And I saw a great white throne, and him that sat on it, from whose face the earth and the heaven fled away; and there was found no place for them.

12 And I saw the dead, small and great, stand before God; and the books were opened: and another book was opened, which is the book of life: and the dead were judged out of those things which were written in the books, according to their works.

These dead or the lost, not the saints.  The saints are judge today now while its called today for you. Give an ear


----------



## Nice Lady

I guess God is moving. I had a conversation about giving a relative sermon by Creflo Dollar on being Empowered by the Blood on Friday. I guess God is moving because I saw it somewhere else, not too far. Godly timing ALWAYS! 

My question is how is someone operating in the prophetic when they have prophesied 3000+ times and missed it, can't get out of there situation and if they got it right, they are repeating someone's words (ie, copycat situation). Well, I guess I have answered my own question--don't need to call around or cross boundaries.


----------



## Laela

I enjoyed spending time with my beautiful niece, heading back to college.... I want nothing but the best for her in all areas of her life. So glad her head is solid. Please keep in prayer all college students heading back to school ..this truly is a generation that needs our prayers and support, no matter what.  And we can't give up on them. Happy Sunday, everyone!

Amein~


----------



## Laela

@ bolded, that is so true. It's unfortunate your friend doesn't see the need to honor their parents as an adult. They may no longer be A CHILD, but she is still their mother and they can't change that. I believe children are an assignment from God... I pray you don't allow others' actions to sway you to not wanting to have children (if you really do). God bless...





brg240 said:


> I wish that Christians would remember that honoring your parents is a commandment. :*/ It doesn't end when you are an adult.* And it needs to be followed, it's just as much as a commandment as all of the other ones.
> 
> I am just bummed out b/c someone very close to me isn't doing this. Honestly it breaks my heart. And it also just solidifies my feelings of never having children


----------



## Nice Lady

*“Do anything you can do to keep your mind off yourself. Courage is fear that has said its prayers and decided to go forward anyway.” -Joyce Meyer*


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I am looking with great longing and expectancy to see the word spoken over the children of God manifested in their lives.  Everything that God promised he will do, He WILL do, his words will not fall to the ground but will accomplish everything it has set out to do.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

God is not a man, that he should lie; neither the son of man, that he should repent: hath he said, and shall he not do it? or hath he spoken, and shall he not make it good?

The promises of God is yeah and Amen.

He is faithful who has promised.


----------



## Nice Lady

“I’m a fifteen year-old high school drop out, it could have turned out a lot worse for me than it did. Ultimately God had a plan for my life. I’m very grateful that when I didn’t have a plan, He had a plan.” ” -Sheryl Brady


----------



## Nice Lady

I think the first step is to understand that forgiveness does not exonerate the perpetrator. Forgiveness liberates the victim. It's a gift you give yourself.
T. D. Jakes


----------



## Laela

That pastor telling his congregation he disapproves of weaves is sure causing a stir... and stirring up some strong emotions.  Would love to see a discussion on this side of the board ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> That pastor telling his congregation he disapproves of weaves is sure causing a stir... and stirring up some strong emotions.  *Would love to see a discussion on this side of the board *...


I think I'm going to delete my post...


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Nice & Wavy said:


> I think I'm going to delete my post...



For what? Its an open discussion posed for whoever wanted to to participate.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

MrsHaseeb said:


> For what? Its an open discussion posed for whoever wanted to to participate.


As I stated in the other thread, I don't feel to discuss the topic any further.

Everyone else can carry on...


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Nice & Wavy said:


> As I stated in the other thread, I don't feel to discuss the topic any further.
> 
> Everyone else can carry on...



Only 3 people participated in the thread thus far so.... there wasn't much of a discussion yet but ok


----------



## Nice & Wavy

MrsHaseeb said:


> Only 3 people participated in the thread thus far so.... there wasn't much of a discussion yet but ok


Thanks for sharing that with me...I didn't recognize that at all.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

MrsHaseeb said:


> You know, I'm not sure what the attitude is about. If I have done or said something you're offended by, I am approachable. You could have come to me personally as a fellow Christian without taking it here. I have no issue acknowledging if I have offended someone and we could have gotten it take care of without taking hits below the belt and undue sarcasm. This was not even necessary and definitely not Christ like.


You should know me by now, but since it doesn't seem like you do, I will let you know something about me:

I don't catch attitudes...., that's not my style.  If I have something to say to someone, I will tell them directly, not around the bush or behind it for that matter.  If I had a problem with you or as you put it, 'offended', I would have come to you directly...that you can count on...

Whatever the problem you have, maybe that's something you need to pray about and ask the Lord to reveal to you what it is.  

Hit below the belt? Undue sarcasm?  What is wrong with you.....  Girl, I don't have time for that...nope, not today or tomorrow.  And now you are telling me that its not Christlike?  Girl, bye

Let's just leave this conversation as a misunderstanding because I'm not going to continue having a conversation over something that's silly.  Just silly.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Nice & Wavy said:


> You should know me by now, but since it doesn't seem like you do, I will let you know something about me:
> 
> I don't catch attitudes...., that's not my style.  If I have something to say to someone, I will tell them directly, not around the bush or behind it for that matter.  If I had a problem with you or as you put it, 'offended', I would have come to you directly...that you can count on...
> 
> Whatever the problem you have, maybe that's something you need to pray about and ask the Lord to reveal to you what it is.
> 
> Hit below the belt? Undue sarcasm?  What is wrong with you.....  Girl, I don't have time for that...nope, not today or tomorrow.  And now you are telling me that its not Christlike?  Girl, bye
> 
> Let's just leave this conversation as a misunderstanding because I'm not going to continue having a conversation over something that's silly.  Just silly.



You're doing exactly what you claim you don't do right here in this post. Undue sarcasm and below the belt remarks. I simply asked why you didn't want to participate in an open thread as I typically enjoy what you post and it turned into comments that weren't even necessary. It wasn't like a whole bunch of folks came in and derailed the thread so I simply asked a question. Should have been simple enough. I have no issue with you, and like you I'm very upfront if I have something to say but please don't try to act like I'm being totally unreasonable in what I'm saying. Read your own post and you'll see your attitude plainly, if you can't then there are bigger issues. Either way, I certainly need for the Lord to hear my prayers and I'm more than willing to acknowledge if I have done or said something wrong even if you choose not to. So, if I am being unreasonable or misunderstood you, my apologies. God resists the proud... That's not the category I want to fall into. You have a good night.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

MrsHaseeb said:


> You're doing exactly what you claim you don't do right here in this post. Undue sarcasm and below the belt remarks. I simply asked why you didn't want to participate in an open thread as I typically enjoy what you post and it turned into comments that weren't even necessary. It wasn't like a whole bunch of folks came in and derailed the thread so I simply asked a question. Should have been simple enough. I have no issue with you, and like you I'm very upfront if I have something to say but please don't try to act like I'm being totally unreasonable in what I'm saying. Read your own post and you'll see your attitude plainly, if you can't then there are bigger issues. Either way, I certainly need for the Lord to hear my prayers and I'm more than willing to acknowledge if I have done or said something wrong even if you choose not to. So, if I am being unreasonable or misunderstood you, my apologies. God resists the proud... That's not the category I want to fall into. You have a good night.


Alrighty then....you told me.

I'm going to bed...have a good night!


----------



## MrsHaseeb

2 Corinthians 5

14 For the love of Christ controls us, having concluded this, that one died for all, therefore all died ; 15 and He died for all, so that they who live might no longer live for themselves, but for Him who died and rose again on their behalf.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Nice & Wavy said:


> Alrighty then....you told me.
> 
> I'm going to bed...have a good night!



:-( .........


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

One thing I hate to see is any kind of discord in the body, sometimes even the slightest most misunderstood thing can derail us and bring division.

leave it to the tea drinkers, popcorn eaters and pot stirrers.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> One thing I hate to see is any kind of discord in the body, sometimes even the slightest most misunderstood thing can derail us and bring division.
> 
> leave it to the tea drinkers, popcorn eaters and pot stirrers.


I agree, Iwanthealthyhair67.  Any part I have in it, I'm sorry.  I have noticed much of this lately, so this is why I don't come into the CF much anymore...its just something that is here and was here when I first came to this forum.  

We really can't blame others for what we can control in the Body of Christ.  I certainly should know better.  I try to come in this forum to do something different than what I do in my real life.  In addition, I like posting encouraging, uplifting topics that will edify the saints, just like I do in my real life.  I don't have discord outside of here, so it bothers me when it does happen here...it really does bother me.  I know I don't have to feed into it, but I do and for that I apologize.

On that note, I thank God for the people that I have met here and will/do have relationship with outside of here once I'm no longer here, which will be in a few months.

Thank you for always caring and being loving and not judgmental when you post.  I for one take heed to what you say to me and I appreciate you and your ministry.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

God is love.  We were created in His image to receive love from Him and give it back to Him, with the intensity He gives it to us!


----------



## Nice Lady

*Posted this on thread for "Pastor suggests weave ban at church" and it needs to be re-iterated. God's children shouldn't fear the devil at all: *

No need to worry about whose involved in occult practices. The devil knows he's already defeated although he persists in terroristic practices. A believer just needs to stand in his/her authority. The devil is bound and arrested once we stand in our authority


I will cut off sorceries from your hand,
And you shall have no soothsayers (Micah 5:12)

Additionally, if believers are questioning their authority because their faith have failed them. They need to remember that he said that devils would cast out demons in his name. So, in essence, don't be afraid of weave worn by a devil or else, we need to be afraid of a hairdresser doing a shape up for someone with 2 inches of hair pressed.

*Remember always, TRUE Christianity makes the devil run when we understand our Inheritance to not fear the OCCULT! You have the POWER! *


----------



## Laela

Amein~ Love you both ! (Matt. 5:9)




MrsHaseeb said:


> 2 Corinthians 5
> 
> 14 For the love of Christ controls us, having concluded this, that one died for all, therefore all died ; 15 and He died for all, so that they who live might no longer live for themselves, but for Him who died and rose again on their behalf.





Nice & Wavy said:


> God is love.  We were created in His image to receive love from Him and give it back to Him, with the intensity He gives it to us!


----------



## Nice Lady

Choosing to be positive and having a grateful attitude is going to determine how you're going to live your life.
Joel Osteen


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I john 2

22 Who is a liar but he that denieth that Jesus is † the Christ? He is antichrist, that denieth the Father and the Son. Whosoever

23

 denieth the Son, the same hath not the Father: (but) he that acknowledgeth the Son hath the Father also.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Laela said:


> Amein~ Love you both ! (Matt. 5:9)



Love you and all the ladies here as well


----------



## MrsHaseeb

My soul aches when I see the way the enemy is attacking our youth. I pray that every attack the enemy has forecasted against our youth to destroy them and turn them against Jesus Christ will be rendered powerless and totally destroyed in Jesus name.


----------



## Shimmie

I called the police this evening on my upstairs neighbor.  I made it clear that he is NEVER to knock on my door ever again.   

This is a temporary move for me, in the interim, I will not be bothered by neighbors who have unruly habits.    I don't care if he is white.   He's knows now, that I do not play.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> I called the police this evening on my upstairs neighbor.  I made it clear that he is NEVER to knock on my door ever again.
> 
> This is a temporary move for me, in the interim, I will not be bothered by neighbors who have unruly habits.    I don't care if he is white.   He's knows now, that I do not play.


Shimmie....why did he knock on your door?  What is his problem?  What did the cops do?  I'm sorry you had to go through this...geez.


----------



## JaneBond007

Shimmie


  You have a fan that was smashed at first try.    Chutzpah!  I don't know why I find this so funny but he probably thought he was going to get to know you.  911!!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Shimmie....why did he knock on your door?  What is his problem?  What did the cops do?  I'm sorry you had to go through this...geez.



The same issue that I shared with you over the phone ... his loud music.   I sent another complaint to management.  However, he thinks that he can still be disrespectful and play it anyway.    He'd stop for a while and then start up again, thinking that we'd allow it to continue.  

This evening when I got home, it was loud again.  I 'tapped' look the ceiling with my umbrella.   Then he came downstairs and knocked on my door.  I scared the mess out of him and then called the police and made it clear to the police that he is never to knock on my door again....ever! And that if he ever knocks on my door again, that I was not playing games. 

He's a white guy who plays ghetto music... you know, that rap mess.   I'm not hearing it.      I'm the only 'Brown' one here and it obvious that he thinks he is above my 'Brown' reproach.   I don't think so.    He found out today, that I am not one to play with.   I didn't stutter nor did I back down.   If it's one thing that brings out the 'gangsta' in me is when someone white thinks they are above me.    That's when I tear them down (in words of intelligence), no cursing, but they know that I am not one to mess with. 

With the police, he'll never be able to tell a 'white lie' and say that I said something that I did not.


----------



## Shimmie

JaneBond007 said:


> Shimmie
> 
> 
> You have a fan that was smashed at first try.    Chutzpah!  I don't know why I find this so funny but he probably thought he was going to get to know you.  911!!



He's not fan.  He's a jerk that thinks he is above reproach.  He thought he has the right to approach me with that white above Black attitude.   I bet he won't do it again.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> The same issue that I shared with you over the phone ... his loud music.   I sent another complaint to management.  However, he thinks that he can still be disrespectful and play it anyway.    He'd stop for a while and then start up again, thinking that we'd allow it to continue.
> 
> This evening when I got home, it was loud again.  I 'tapped' look the ceiling with my umbrella.   Then he came downstairs and knocked on my door.  I scared the mess out of him and then called the police and made it clear to the police that he is never to knock on my door again....ever! And that if he ever knocks on my door again, that I was not playing games.
> 
> He's a white guy who plays ghetto music... you know, that rap mess.   I'm not hearing it.      I'm the only 'Brown' one here and it obvious that he thinks he is above my 'Brown' reproach.   I don't think so.    He found out today, that I am not one to play with.   I didn't stutter nor did I back down.   If it's one thing that brings out the 'gangsta' in me is when someone white thinks they are above me.    That's when I tear them down (in words of intelligence), no cursing, but they know that I am not one to mess with.
> 
> With the police, he'll never be able to tell a 'white lie' and say that I said something that I did not.


Oh gosh...I'm sorry that he continues to do that...crazy.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Oh gosh...I'm sorry that he continues to do that...crazy.



It's the attitude Sis.  That's he's entitled.  I served him on a platter tonight; I am not one to be messed with.   He really thinks that he has an upper level.   

He has YET to see my Blackness which has far more intelligence than he can handle.   I have as much right to live here, if not more.  And it will be a peaceable habitation as God has promised me in His Word.  :

I'm going to bed... thank you for your support.   I mean it. 

Love to you and Pastor A...


----------



## JaneBond007

Shimmie said:


> He's not fan.  He's a jerk that thinks he is above reproach.  He thought he has the right to approach me with that white above Black attitude.   I bet he won't do it again.





Ahhhh, I get it.  How does he think it's okay with all that noise?  He's mad you complained.  So be it.  I'm glad you called the police.


----------



## Shimmie

JaneBond007 said:


> Ahhhh, I get it.  How does he think it's okay with all that noise?  He's mad you complained.  So be it.  I'm glad you called the police.



Thanks JaneBond007...  

He will never be able to lie or misquote what I had to say regarding this issue.   It was also to let him know that I am not one to contend with.  He is not that white that he cannot be taken to jail.  Let him rap on that for a while.  I'm not playing games with his mess.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Praise the Lord for His Word!  His Word is truth and life to all who hear and read.  I praise God that there are those who believe His Word and obey it and see the fruit in their lives....30, 60, 100 fold return is theirs!

The Bible is clear....Let God's Word be true and every man a liar!

Jesus is Lord!!!
*
2 Timothy 2: 3-26*
*3  Thou therefore endure hardness, as a good soldier of Jesus Christ.*

*4             No man that warreth entangleth himself with the affairs of this life; that he may please him who hath chosen him to be a soldier.*


5             And if a man also strive for masteries, _yet_ is he not crowned, except he strive lawfully.


6             The husbandman that laboureth must be first partaker of the fruits.


7             Consider what I say; and the Lord give thee understanding in all things.


8             Remember that Jesus Christ of the seed of David was raised from the dead according to my gospel:


9             Wherein I suffer trouble, as an evil doer, _even_ unto bonds; but the word of God is not bound.


10             Therefore  I endure all things for the elect's sakes, that they may also obtain  the salvation which is in Christ Jesus with eternal glory.


11             _It is_ a faithful saying: For if we be dead with _him_, we shall also live with _him_:


12             If we suffer, we shall also reign with _him_: if we deny _him_, he also will deny us:


*13             If we believe not, yet he abideth faithful: he cannot deny himself.*


*14             Of these things put them in remembrance, charging them before the Lord that they strive not about words to no profit, but to the subverting of the hearers.*


*15             Study to shew thyself approved unto God, a workman that needeth not to be ashamed, rightly dividing the word of truth.*

*16             But shun profane and vain babblings: for they will increase unto more ungodliness.*


*17             And their word will eat as doth a canker: of whom is Hymenaeus and Philetus;*

*18             Who concerning the truth have erred, saying that the resurrection is past already; and overthrow the faith of some.*


19             Nevertheless  the foundation of God standeth sure, having this seal, *The Lord knoweth  them that are his.* And, Let every one that nameth the name of Christ  depart from iniquity.


*20             But  in a great house there are not only vessels of gold and of silver, but  also of wood and of earth; and some to honour, and some to dishonour.*


21             If a man therefore purge himself from these, he shall be a vessel unto honour, sanctified, and meet for the master's use, _and_ prepared unto every good work.


22             Flee also youthful lusts: but follow righteousness, faith, charity, peace, with them that call on the Lord out of a pure heart.


23             But foolish and unlearned questions avoid, knowing that they do gender strifes.


24             And the servant of the Lord must not strive; but be gentle unto all _men_, apt to teach, patient,


25             In  meekness instructing those that oppose themselves; if God peradventure  will give them repentance to the acknowledging of the truth;


26             And _that_ they may recover themselves out of the snare of the devil, who are taken captive by him at his will.


======================

*2 Timothy 3*
1             This know also, that in the last days perilous times shall come.


2             For men shall be lovers of their own selves, covetous, boasters, proud, blasphemers, disobedient to parents, unthankful, unholy,


3             Without natural affection, trucebreakers, false accusers, incontinent, fierce, despisers of those that are good,


4             Traitors, heady, highminded, lovers of pleasures more than lovers of God;


*5             Having a form of godliness, but denying the power thereof: from such turn away.*

*6             For of this sort are they which creep into houses, and lead captive silly women laden with sins, led away with divers lusts,*


*7             Ever learning, and never able to come to the knowledge of the truth.*


*8             Now  as Jannes and Jambres withstood Moses, so do these also resist the  truth: men of corrupt minds, reprobate concerning the faith.*

*9             But they shall proceed no further: for their folly shall be manifest unto all men, as theirs also was.*


10             But thou hast fully known my doctrine, manner of life, purpose, faith, longsuffering, charity, patience,


11             *Persecutions, afflictions, which came unto me at Antioch, at Iconium, at Lystra; what persecutions I endured: but out of them all the Lord delivered me.*


12             *Yea, and all that will live godly in Christ Jesus shall suffer persecution.*


13             But evil men and seducers shall wax worse and worse, deceiving, and being deceived.


14 *            But continue thou in the things which thou hast learned and hast been assured of, knowing of whom thou hast learned them;*


15             And  that from a child thou hast known the holy scriptures, which are able  to make thee wise unto salvation through faith which is in Christ Jesus.


1*6**             All scripture is given by inspiration of God, and is profitable for doctrine, for reproof, for correction, for instruction in righteousness:*


17             That the man of God may be perfect, throughly furnished unto all good works.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> It's the attitude Sis.  That's he's entitled.  I served him on a platter tonight; I am not one to be messed with.   He really thinks that he has an upper level.
> 
> He has YET to see my Blackness which has far more intelligence than he can handle.   I have as much right to live here, if not more.  And it will be a peaceable habitation as God has promised me in His Word.  :
> 
> I'm going to bed... thank you for your support.   I mean it.
> 
> Love to you and Pastor A...


I understand....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> Amein~ Love you both ! (Matt. 5:9)


Thanks, Laela!  Love you too!


----------



## Nice Lady

You have to embrace who are....that's all I will say for now.


----------



## Renewed1

Shimmie I'm sorry you had to go through that.  One of my neighbors smoke weed.  I was about to catch a case  the next time it happened.  And it never did, thank God!

I pray for DETACHED houses for God's people.   I hate living under "one roof" with random strangers.


----------



## Shimmie

Renewed1 said:


> Shimmie I'm sorry you had to go through that.  One of my neighbors smoke weed.  I was about to catch a case  the next time it happened.  And it never did, thank God!
> 
> I pray for DETACHED houses for God's people.   I hate living under "one roof" with random strangers.



 

Thank you for your precious message.   Really.....   Thank you Renewed1. 

If weed was being smoked I truly would have caught a case.    He'd be a toasted weed for sure.  

Precious Lady... thanks again.   I'm much better today and it's been very quiet upstairs as well.   I also prayed for him; that surrenders his heart to Jesus, all the way.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I love this forum. I really do...


----------



## JaneBond007

Isaiah 51:10

Was it not You who dried up the sea, The waters of the great deep; Who made the depths of the sea a pathway For the redeemed to cross over?


----------



## Shimmie

AtlantaJJ said:


> I love this forum. I really do...



There are many, many, MANY here in this forum who love you too.  I am one of them.


----------



## Laela

I've been reaaaalllly enjoying Welchel's broadcast this week, What is Caesar's and What is God's? Good food on being a good steward at work, if anyone is interested!

http://christianworkingwoman.org/broadcast/what-is-caesars-and-what-is-gods-4/


----------



## Laela

Sorry to hear you encountered a noisy, conceited neighbor right after moving; Shimmie  I'm glad you stood firm and that it's all good now. @ the bolded ... Amein to that! 




Shimmie said:


> Thank you for your precious message.   Really.....   Thank you Renewed1.
> 
> If weed was being smoked I truly would have caught a case.    He'd be a toasted weed for sure.
> 
> Precious Lady... thanks again.   I'm much better today and it's been very quiet upstairs as well.  * I also prayed for him; that surrenders his heart to Jesus, all the way.*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

AtlantaJJ said:


> I love this forum. I really do...





Shimmie said:


> There are many, many, MANY here in this forum who love you too.  I am one of them.


I am one of them too!

AtlantaJJ...you have always been a woman of substance in this forum.  I appreciate your gentleness in spirit and how you look at everything with a humbleness that is so becoming!  Love you dearly....


----------



## hair4romheaven

God is so good. He is the beginning & end of all things. My love for my lord grows daily as I increase my relationship with him. I've preached his word most of my life but have run from complete obedience as I'm a leader & a woman who preaches his word to non-believers & those in need. 
Thank you lord for giving me a gift of prophecy and discernment. I'll no longer run as I know it's a gift to help those in need.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

hair4romheaven said:


> God is so good. He is the beginning & end of all things. My love for my lord grows daily as I increase my relationship with him. I've preached his word most of my life but have run from complete obedience as *I'm a leader & a woman who preaches his word to non-believers & those in need. *
> Thank you lord for giving me a gift of prophecy and discernment. I'll no longer run as I know it's a gift to help those in need.


Love this post....BOOM!!!

God bless you, woman of God!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*“O  LORD, the God of our fathers, are You not God in the heavens? And are  You not ruler over all the kingdoms of the nations? Power and might are  in Your hand so that no one can stand against You.”*
 2 Chronicles 20:6

 When you feel overwhelmed because of the forces that are coming against  you, remember what Jehoshaphat did (2 Chronicles 20:6-12). He focused  on God, His sovereignty, His power; then he made his request according  to the promises of God. 

 This was written for your encouragement. It’s an example you can follow today. Don't forget - God is Ruler Over All!
By: Kay Arthur


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Laela said:


> I've been reaaaalllly enjoying Welchel's broadcast this week, What is Caesar's and What is God's? Good food on being a good steward at work, if anyone is interested!
> 
> http://christianworkingwoman.org/broadcast/what-is-caesars-and-what-is-gods-4/



I was just praying about this today. The Holy Spirit is working with me in this area. Thank you for the word in season!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I've been reading this book about positive thinking from a spiritual perspective. Its really been a blessing to me. It has quotes from the bible and other helpful tidbits to change your thinking. It really does work. I've noticed a deepening of faith in God. 

I've been writing in my diary and posting quotes from the bible that relate to my experience. Its really helpful to ruminate on them. I hope to get closer and closer to god as time goes on. 

I'm doing a fast from wrong thinking for 30 days.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Stand  up for what's right and be the light of the world and the salt of the  earth. Stop living in compromise and bowing to sin. Put your foot down  and let the world know "As for me and my house, we will serve the Lord!"  
  Don't be afraid to rock the boat. Otherwise, the wind and rain  will come and turn your boat upside down. At least if a storm comes  because of your stand in Christ, you know that Jesus is in the boat with  you.

Each  decision you make has short term results, but it also shapes your  future. Your today is the result of all the decisions you've made to  this point, and your tomorrow is the sum of the decisions you make  today. So, never make permanent decisions based on temporary  circumstances because you have to manage the fruit of the decision for  the rest of your life.

We  could learn a lot from trees about how to weather a storm. When the  pressure comes, a tree forces its roots deeper into the ground so it can  stand firm and not blow over. Notice, it doesn't uproot itself and move  to a less threatening location. It stands firm against the harsh winds,  and so can you. There is a purpose behind your pain, and if you'll let  it root you deeper in the Lord instead of driving you away, you'll come  out of your storm stronger, more mature, firm and immovable. Storms make  us steadfast.

God  always has your very best interest at heart. Always. He has a plan  that's going to bless you and all those around you, regardless of how  bad things may look right now. Don't be fooled by what you see. Your  circumstances will not change God's plans for you, but God's plans will  change your circumstances. God isn't finished yet. Your circumstances  are a work in progress. 

Be encouraged!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

TODAY,  CHOOSE ... to walk away from petty arguments, to walk away from  repeated mistakes, and to walk away from careless words. – CHOOSE peace.  CHOOSE wisdom. CHOOSE progress. ~~*CALLED Magazine*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

There is power, in the Name of Jesus......
Break every chain, break every chain, break every chain!


----------



## Nice Lady

*Instead of mourning and sadness over what has been, our heavenly Father gives us joy about what can be and what will be.
- Paula White*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Meditate  daily on what God promised, not what the devil shows you or even people who constantly talk about what the devil is doing. Things we  meditate on day and night become a reality. Constantly thinking and  expressing thoughts of fear will bring them into existence (Mark 11:22). 

 Watch who you associate  with because fear and negative thinking is contagious. People that are constantly  talking negatively about their or other people's marriages, finances, children etc. are very  dangerous to our spiritual health. Listening to their rhetoric will  infect us with fear and will produce worry and anxiety in those same  areas of our life.  Avoid close relationships with people like that just like you’d  avoid the plague! It will hinder your faith-walk with God.


----------



## Nice Lady

Failing competition...where your perceived threat isn't caught up like you are.


----------



## Laela

I'm glad so glad to hear that AtlantaJJ and you're very welcomed! Some of it I am still meditating on.  


AtlantaJJ said:


> I was just praying about this today. The Holy Spirit is working with me in this area. Thank you for the word in season!


----------



## Nice Lady

*Some people are determined to drag people down because they have never gotten off the ground. But you have a choice to follow them or make real progress in life. Ok, progress:*

“Everytime you feed the flesh, you strenghten it. This is good if you are trying to build a good habit, but detrimental if you are trying to stop a bad habit. The way to "kill the flesh" is to starve it; to stop feeding it.” 
― Joyce Meyer


----------



## Nice Lady

*Fearlessness helps us to forging ahead with GOD's WORK*


----------



## Laela

*Matt 5:9*

Amplified Bible (AMP)
Blessed (enjoying [a]enviable happiness, *spiritually prosperous—[c]with life-joy and satisfaction in God’s favor and salvation, regardless of their outward conditions) are the makers and [d] maintainers of peace, for they shall be called the sons of God!*


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Saw this on FB. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Sosa

I want to see the Power of God manifested and being demonstrated in the church soo badly.  It's ok to visit the sick...but how better it would be to heal them!

I believe miracles are still for today. I looked over at the signer (for the deaf ppl) during service today and thought, I'm going to learn to sign. So I can reach the deaf one day...man, I wish I could open their ears. Not me, I mean, God of course. I'm sure many of them want to hear...have they given up on ever hearing...and what about the children? Are they supposed to accept that they can't hear? Sigh...idk. musings.

Then again, what if they don't want to hear? Can't run around healing ppl who dont really want it. Hmmm...but at least they should know it's available if they want it. And be given an invitation. Much like salvation I guess. Jesus is brilliant... whosoever will may come. That's a great approach. But...how? 

(Random)


----------



## Nice & Wavy

The Holy Spirit knows how to speak the truth to a person whose listening to Him.  His voice is so clear...crystal clear and so vivid to me.  I can't express enough of how much He speaks to me and directs my paths.

I have been hearing His voice for 26 years.  His voice never changes...He always remains the same and He always speaks the heart of the Father.  I wouldn't know what I would do if I couldn't hear His voice anymore.  There have been times when I didn't want to hear His voice because I wanted to do my own thing, but He is so gentle....and with a still small voice, He spoke to my heart and I could not help but listen.

I pray that you too can hear the voice of the Holy Spirit and that you will know His voice and the voice of a stranger you will not follow.  There are so many 'voices' out here in the world that speaks...but not all voices speak the truth that comes from the Father.  Know Him and know that He speaks clearly to you.  That way, you don't get confused or be led away by the enemy and the voices he uses.

_*"...and you will know the truth, and the truth will set you free.”  "So if the Son sets you free, you will be free indeed."*_ John 8: 32 & 36

_*"But the anointing that you received from him abides in you, and you have  no need that anyone should teach you. But as his anointing teaches you  about everything, and is true, and is no lie—just as it has taught you,  abide in him.*__*" *_ I John 2:27
_*
Truly, truly, I say to you, he who  does not enter the sheepfold by the door but climbs in by another way,  that man is a thief and a robber. But he who enters by the door is the shepherd of the sheep. To him the gatekeeper opens. The sheep hear his voice, and he calls his own sheep by name and leads them out. When he has brought out all his own, he goes before them, and the sheep follow him, for they know his voice. A stranger they will not follow, but they will flee from him, for they do not know the voice of strangers.” This figure of speech Jesus used with them, but they did not understand what he was saying to them.

*__*So Jesus again said to them, “Truly, truly, I say to you, I am the door of the sheep. All who came before me are thieves and robbers, but the sheep did not listen to them. I am the door. If anyone enters by me, he will be saved and will go in and out and find pasture. The thief comes only to steal and kill and destroy. I came that they may have life and have it abundantly. I am the good shepherd. The good shepherd lays down his life for the sheep. He  who is a hired hand and not a shepherd, who does not own the sheep,  sees the wolf coming and leaves the sheep and flees, and the wolf  snatches them and scatters them. He flees because he is a hired hand and cares nothing for the sheep. I am the good shepherd. I know my own and my own know me, just as the Father knows me and I know the Father; and I lay down my life for the sheep. And  I have other sheep that are not of this fold. I must bring them also,  and they will listen to my voice. So there will be one flock, one  shepherd.  *_
John 10: 1-16


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I love that you desire this....I know that the Lord is going to answer your prayer....Yes indeed!



Sosa said:


> *I want to see the Power of God manifested and being demonstrated in the church soo badly.  It's ok to visit the sick...but how better it would be to heal them!*
> 
> I believe miracles are still for today. I looked over at the signer (for the deaf ppl) during service today and thought, I'm going to learn to sign. So I can reach the deaf one day...man, I wish I could open their ears. Not me, I mean, God of course. I'm sure many of them want to hear...have they given up on ever hearing...and what about the children? Are they supposed to accept that they can't hear? Sigh...idk. musings.
> 
> Then again, what if they don't want to hear? Can't run around healing ppl who dont really want it. Hmmm...but at least they should know it's available if they want it. And be given an invitation. Much like salvation I guess. Jesus is brilliant... whosoever will may come. That's a great approach. But...how?
> 
> (Random)


----------



## Nice Lady

When you have confidence in God's love, you will never be afraid again. -Gregory Dickow


----------



## Shimmie

Belle Du Jour said:


> Saw this on FB. Couldn't resist.



 

As the 'Deacon Choir' would say:  

Wellllllllll


----------



## Nice Lady

Faith is like electricity. You can’t see it, but you can see the light. 
- Gregory Dickow, Pastor and founder of Life Changers International Church, Chicago, Illinois


----------



## Shimmie

"The Grace Card"

If you can watch this movie, please do so.  It is amazing.  

It's on again right now on the 'UP' (for Uplifting -- Christian channel).


It's an excellent movie on Grace.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

All who can, please watch this video. Considering the rise of homosexuality and promiscuity, I do believe this is one way the enemy is doing it. This is something we can be aware to put before the Lord in prayer. We need his grace and mercy like never before now. :-(

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auv6c0-FsjU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Laela

> *August 25*
> 
> Proverbs 4:18
> The way of the righteous is like the first gleam of dawn, which shines ever brighter until the full light of day. (New Living Translation)
> 
> Sometimes it can be a bit difficult to tell when you're still headed in the right direction. One of the components of the right way is peace. When you're walking with God, you will have a sense of inner peace. Not only that, but your peace will increase even if the intensity increases. Some like to say that difficulty is a sign that God is pushing against you. Well, lack of peace is a bigger indication that God is pushing against you. As the sun gets brighter, everything gets clearer, warmer, and more responsive. God wants to unfold His will and make it brighter as you continue to walk with Him. When the light of day is full, your enemies can't hide like they will when the path is dark. You are also much less prone to stumble when the road is illuminated. When God is directing your path, you will know when to pause, when to refresh yourself, when to speed up, and when to pull over. The right way is a journey: not a sprint. Progress is always gradual and continual. Learn everything you can along the way because you don't ever get a second chance at life.
> 
> Elder S R Henderson, Associate Pastor
> The Rock Baptist Church




*Charles Spurgeon:*

_Warm-hearted saints keep each other warm, but cold is also contagious._

_If our heart is warm it is an index that the sun is shining, and when we enjoy his heat we shall soon behold his light._ [expo on Psalms 45]


----------



## Maracujá

MrsHaseeb said:


> All who can, please watch this video. Considering the rise of homosexuality and promiscuity, I do believe this is one way the enemy is doing it. This is something we can be aware to put before the Lord in prayer. We need his grace and mercy like never before now. :-(
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auv6c0-FsjU&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Thank you so much for posting this, I put it on my twitter I've always been against birth control pills, I try warning my sisters about it but they won't listen, just gotta keep doing it I guess. What she said in the beginning about women omitting something that is odorless and colorless but attracts men really hit me and makes absolute sense. I've never had the urge to dress scantily clad or any of that, I now understand why.


----------



## Nice Lady

Grace and mercy are given to Christians. But as one pastor has said, the people that want everyone to show them grace and mercy are always the ones to be ugly to other people. If you want grace and mercy, sow it regularly and not nice-nasty.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

It really was a good movie, I hope to watch it again.



Shimmie said:


> "The Grace Card"
> 
> If you can watch this movie, please do so. It is amazing.
> 
> It's on again right now on the 'UP' (for Uplifting -- Christian channel).
> 
> 
> It's an excellent movie on Grace.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Maracujá said:


> Thank you so much for posting this, I put it on my twitter I've always been against birth control pills, I try warning my sisters about it but they won't listen, just gotta keep doing it I guess. What she said in the beginning about women omitting something that is odorless and colorless but attracts men really hit me and makes absolute sense. I've never had the urge to dress scantily clad or any of that, I now understand why.



It also makes sense why women have such difficulty getting married now and why men are so passive and do not approach women. Those things were designed by God to make a woman desirable for marriage. What really hurt me is the fact that its in the water. I actually once heard that and also heard that its absorbed into the blood stream during showers ... I look around at our young men becoming homosexuals in mass and our young ladies walking around dressed like hookers and post op trannies and my heart aches. Add this to planned parenthood and their schemes to obliterate the black race and all they're doing to the food and I'm just grieved. This is out of control. We need God to fix this because it is beyond anything we could ever do. Initially I was only against birth control because I knew it creates a little abortion factory in your womb despite what they tell most women. In fact, the day after pill is only a combination of birth control pills. That says a lot. How many babies are being aborted from years of birth control? How much have we gotten away from God's plan because we listen to the lies of the world? Women get angry over being told about this though you'd think there would be repentance then joy for them finding out...


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> It really was a good movie, I hope to watch it again.



Iwanthealthyhair67 ... I'm glad you were able to see it, too.   

The End was the most tearful.  All of these men were broken by God's Grace.  

Powerful movie.   I truly didn't expect it to be as good as it was.  The story line went beyond the typical format.    The UP network has become a favorite of mine.  The Hallmark channels (two of them) have also produced several movies that keep God involved; not omitted.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> "The Grace Card"
> 
> If you can watch this movie, please do so.  It is amazing.
> 
> It's on again right now on the 'UP' (for Uplifting -- Christian channel).
> 
> 
> It's an excellent movie on Grace.





Shimmie said:


> @Iwanthealthyhair67 ... I'm glad you were able to see it, too.
> 
> The End was the most tearful.  All of these men were broken by God's Grace.
> 
> Powerful movie.   I truly didn't expect it to be as good as it was.  The story line went beyond the typical format.    The UP network has become a favorite of mine.  The Hallmark channels (two of them) have also produced several movies that keep God involved; not omitted.


I don't have that channel (At&T)  I'm wondering if I can see it online...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Nice & Wavy said:


> I don't have that channel (At&T) I'm wondering if I can see it online...


 

It's on the Gospel Network Channel or what they now call Uplifting..hopefully you can see online, I cried at the end it was very touching ...my nephew was like aunty are you crying? I was like boo hoo hoo, no..


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> It's on the Gospel Network Channel or what they now call Uplifting..hopefully you can see online, I cried at the end it was very touching ...my nephew was like aunty are you crying? I was like boo hoo hoo, no..


Oh, I believe I have that channel...duh.  I didn't know they changed it to Uplifting.  Thanks, sis


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Oh, I believe I have that channel...duh.  I didn't know they changed it to Uplifting.  Thanks, sis



  Sis, I've been watching this station for a while and I didn't realize they had changed their name as well.   

But check this out..

I don't remember their Original name....  It was 'G" something or other.  

Anyhoo...

Here's the full movie online.  

http://www.cross.tv/85709

This Pastor's compassion reminds me so much of Pastor A.  Very loving and full of heart, and so much wisdom.  

You and Pastor A can watch this while having lunch.  

And save me some of dat' Mojo chicken and salad.      Please.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> It's on the Gospel Network Channel or what they now call Uplifting..hopefully you can see online, I cried at the end it was very touching ...my nephew was like aunty are you crying? I was like boo hoo hoo, no..



That's it!  GNC!   That's the former name of this station.  I drew a blank 

You'd think I'd remember, as it has the name of one of the famous vitamin stores, GNC.    

Thanks Healthy Hair for posting this.   God knew I'd need this answer.


----------



## Maracujá

MrsHaseeb said:


> It also makes sense why women have such difficulty getting married now and why men are so passive and do not approach women. Those things were designed by God to make a woman desirable for marriage. What really hurt me is the fact that its in the water.* I actually once heard that and also heard that its absorbed into the blood stream during showers* ... I look around at our young men becoming homosexuals in mass and our young ladies walking around dressed like hookers and post op trannies and my heart aches. Add this to planned parenthood and their schemes to obliterate the black race and all they're doing to the food and I'm just grieved. This is out of control. We need God to fix this because it is beyond anything we could ever do. Initially I was only against birth control because I knew it creates a little abortion factory in your womb despite what they tell most women. In fact, the day after pill is only a combination of birth control pills. That says a lot. How many babies are being aborted from years of birth control? How much have we gotten away from God's plan because we listen to the lies of the world? Women get angry over being told about this though you'd think there would be repentance then joy for them finding out...




Does a water filter help?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Not too sure how true this is, but its an interesting read and one I truly can believe...

***A MUST READ***
 A man of 32 years, was smoking, while smoking his cigarette, he puffed out some smoke into the air and said:'God, that's for you.' He died at the age of 32 of LUNG CANCER in a horrible manner.

 The man who built the Titanic.  After the construction of Titanic, a reporter asked him how safe the Titanic would be. With an ironic tone he said: 'Not even God can sink it'.  The result: I think you all know what happened to the Titanic

 Marilyn Monroe (Actress)
 She was visited by Billy Graham during a presentation of a show. He said the Spirit of God had sent him to preach to her.  After hearing what the Preacher had to say, she said:  'I don't need your Jesus'. A week later, she was found dead in her apartment.

 Bon Scott (Singer)
 The ex-vocalist of the AC/DC. On one of his 1979 songs he sang: 'Don't stop me; I'm going down all the way, down the highway to hell'.  On the 19th of February 1980, Bon Scott was found dead, he had been choked by his own vomit.

 Campinas (IN 2005)
 In Campinas , Brazil a group of friends, drunk, went to pick up a friend.The mother accompanied her to the car and was so worried about the
drunkenness of her friends and she said to the daughter holding her hand,
who was already seated in the car: 'My Daughter, Go With God And May He Protect You.' She responded: 'Only If He (God) Travels In The Trunk,
cause Inside Here.....It's Already Full '.  Hours later, news came by  that they had been involved in a fatal accident, everyone had died, the car could not be recognized what type of car it had been, but surprisingly, the trunk was intact.  The police said there was no way the trunk could have remained intact. To their surprise, inside the trunk was a crate of eggs, none was broken

Christine Hewitt (Jamaican Journalist & entertainer) said the Bible (Word of God) was the worst book ever written.  In June 2006 she was found burnt beyond recognition in her motor vehicle.

Many more important people have forgotten that there is no other name that was given so much authority as the name of Jesus. Many have died, but only Jesus died and rose again, and he is still alive....'Jesus'


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Sis, I've been watching this station for a while and I didn't realize they had changed their name as well.
> 
> But check this out..
> 
> I don't remember their Original name....  It was 'G" something or other.
> 
> Anyhoo...
> 
> Here's the full movie online.
> 
> http://www.cross.tv/85709
> 
> This Pastor's compassion reminds me so much of Pastor A.  Very loving and full of heart, and so much wisdom.
> 
> You and Pastor A can watch this while having lunch.
> 
> And save me some of dat' Mojo chicken and salad.      Please.


Oh, thank you for the movie...we will watch it later today.  Thank you for your kind words about dh...I agree! 

When there is chicken in the house, the chicken hawk (Pastor A) eats it all...


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Maracujá said:


> Does a water filter help?



I have no clue... I'm going to be praying about this because I am completely disturbed.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Not too sure how true this is, but its an interesting read and one I truly can believe...
> 
> ***A MUST READ***
> A man of 32 years, was smoking, while smoking his cigarette, he puffed out some smoke into the air and said:'God, that's for you.' He died at the age of 32 of LUNG CANCER in a horrible manner.
> 
> The man who built the Titanic.  After the construction of Titanic, a reporter asked him how safe the Titanic would be. With an ironic tone he said: 'Not even God can sink it'.  The result: I think you all know what happened to the Titanic
> 
> Marilyn Monroe (Actress)
> She was visited by Billy Graham during a presentation of a show. He said the Spirit of God had sent him to preach to her.  After hearing what the Preacher had to say, she said:  'I don't need your Jesus'. A week later, she was found dead in her apartment.
> 
> Bon Scott (Singer)
> The ex-vocalist of the AC/DC. On one of his 1979 songs he sang: 'Don't stop me; I'm going down all the way, down the highway to hell'.  On the 19th of February 1980, Bon Scott was found dead, he had been choked by his own vomit.
> 
> Campinas (IN 2005)
> In Campinas , Brazil a group of friends, drunk, went to pick up a friend.The mother accompanied her to the car and was so worried about the
> drunkenness of her friends and she said to the daughter holding her hand,
> who was already seated in the car: 'My Daughter, Go With God And May He Protect You.' She responded: 'Only If He (God) Travels In The Trunk,
> cause Inside Here.....It's Already Full '.  Hours later, news came by  that they had been involved in a fatal accident, everyone had died, the car could not be recognized what type of car it had been, but surprisingly, the trunk was intact.  The police said there was no way the trunk could have remained intact. To their surprise, inside the trunk was a crate of eggs, none was broken
> 
> Christine Hewitt (Jamaican Journalist & entertainer) said the Bible (Word of God) was the worst book ever written.  In June 2006 she was found burnt beyond recognition in her motor vehicle.
> 
> Many more important people have forgotten that there is no other name that was given so much authority as the name of Jesus. Many have died, but only Jesus died and rose again, and he is still alive....'Jesus'



 Whew!   

These comments sound like a lot the posts I see in and out of this forum.  

Here's more about the Titanic:   Look how close they were to being rescued, yet the circumstances / obstacles that hindered it. 

-----------------------------

Titanic (tītăn`ĭk), British liner that sank on the night of Apr. 14–15, 1912, less than three hours after crashing into an iceberg in the N Atlantic S of Newfoundland. 

More than 1,500 lives were lost. The Titanic, thought to be the fastest ship afloat and almost unsinkable, was on her maiden voyage and carried many notables among the more than 2,200 persons aboard. 

*These circumstances made the loss seem the more appalling to the public in England and the United States.*

Official and other investigations revealed that messages of warning had been sent but had either not been received by the commanding officers or had been ignored by them. The ship had continued at full speed even after the warnings were sent. She did not carry sufficient lifeboats, and many of the lifeboats were launched with only a few of the seats occupied. 

*Other vessels in the vicinity were unable to reach the Titanic before she sank; one, only 10 mi (16 km) away, did not respond because her wireless operator had retired for the evening. *

A study published in 2008 revealed that the disaster can be blamed at least partially on low-grade rivets used in some portions of the ship, which broke on impact and caused the ill-fated liner to sink rapidly.

The disaster brought about measures to promote safety at sea, particularly the establishment of a patrol to make known the location of icebergs and of stringent regulations about the proper number and proper equipment of lifeboats to be carried by vessels. The catastrophe inspired a large literature. An expedition led by Robert D. Ballard discovered the wreck in 1985.

---------------------------------


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Oh, thank you for the movie...we will watch it later today.  Thank you for your kind words about dh...I agree!
> 
> When there is chicken in the house, the chicken hawk (Pastor A) eats it all...



Sis, you are so very welcome.  I was surprised that it was online so soon after it premiered.    You and Pastor will love this.   I'm serious, the Pastor in this movie reminds me so much of Pastor A.  The kind sense of love and with a loving sense of humour and full of compassion.   

I don't want to give it away... we'll talk for sure after you watch it.   

As for the 'chicken'.... Man!  I had a taste for the seasoning.   I'm headed home in October, hide the wings for me.   Oh well, back to my shredded lettuce and tomatoes.   

OOOOOoooooooooo, Major FYI.   

Cooked tomatoes are the best source of lycopene.    When cooked, the tomatoes release this valuable phytonuttrient at it's highest level.   It's excellent for healing the body...  

Off to the Train... 

:blowkiss:


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Whew!
> 
> These comments sound like a lot the posts I see in and out of this forum.
> 
> Here's more about the Titanic:   Look how close they were to being rescued, yet the circumstances / obstacles that hindered it.
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> Titanic (tītăn`ĭk), British liner that sank on the night of Apr. 14–15, 1912, less than three hours after crashing into an iceberg in the N Atlantic S of Newfoundland.
> 
> More than 1,500 lives were lost. The Titanic, thought to be the fastest ship afloat and almost unsinkable, was on her maiden voyage and carried many notables among the more than 2,200 persons aboard.
> 
> *These circumstances made the loss seem the more appalling to the public in England and the United States.*
> 
> Official and other investigations revealed that messages of warning had been sent but had either not been received by the commanding officers or had been ignored by them. The ship had continued at full speed even after the warnings were sent. She did not carry sufficient lifeboats, and many of the lifeboats were launched with only a few of the seats occupied.
> 
> *Other vessels in the vicinity were unable to reach the Titanic before she sank; one, only 10 mi (16 km) away, did not respond because her wireless operator had retired for the evening. *
> 
> A study published in 2008 revealed that the disaster can be blamed at least partially on low-grade rivets used in some portions of the ship, which broke on impact and caused the ill-fated liner to sink rapidly.
> 
> The disaster brought about measures to promote safety at sea, particularly the establishment of a patrol to make known the location of icebergs and of stringent regulations about the proper number and proper equipment of lifeboats to be carried by vessels. The catastrophe inspired a large literature. An expedition led by Robert D. Ballard discovered the wreck in 1985.
> 
> ---------------------------------


Oh wow....that's crazy....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Sis, you are so very welcome.  I was surprised that it was online so soon after it premiered.    You and Pastor will love this.   I'm serious, the Pastor in this movie reminds me so much of Pastor A.  The kind sense of love and with a loving sense of humour and full of compassion.
> 
> I don't want to give it away... we'll talk for sure after you watch it.
> 
> As for the 'chicken'.... Man!  I had a taste for the seasoning.   I'm headed home in October, hide the wings for me.   Oh well, back to my shredded lettuce and tomatoes.
> 
> OOOOOoooooooooo, Major FYI.
> 
> Cooked tomatoes are the best source of lycopene.    When cooked, the tomatoes release this valuable phytonuttrient at it's highest level.   It's excellent for healing the body...
> 
> Off to the Train...
> 
> :blowkiss:


 Thank you, sis... He said to give you that

Girl...when he's done, even the bones don't have a chance...jk.  But, when you come...I will make some good chicken for you!

I cook with tomatoes all the time.  I especially love to saute' them with fresh garlic, scallions, olive oil, cilantro and spinach and then mix it in with whole grain pasta.....  So good.  I like to grill them on the stove too and make a Grilled Tomato Sandwich with a little lite mayo......

But tonight...I am making Jerk Turkey Wings, Jasmine Rice and Veggies....  I will take a pic of the Jerk Wings and share with you....


----------



## Laela

Errr..did somebody say "jerk"??? 






Shimmie, thanks for the link to that movie. I saw your post earlier and I'll lbe sure to watch; it sounds interesting!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Oh wow....that's crazy....



The Titanic... they were THAT CLOSE to rescue...that close.  Only 10 miles and yet they couldn't get through.   

The history of the Titanic has always amazed me; the circumstances around it are just beyond coincidence.   Here's another link with information. 

http://www.titanicuniverse.com/titanic-the-unsinkable-ship/1443


It reminds me of the Children of Israel who were just around the corner from the 'Promised Land'... that close, yet never made it, the generations which rebelled died out.  The Land wasn't reached until 40 years later.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you, sis... He said to give you that
> 
> Girl...when he's done, even the bones don't have a chance...jk.  But, when you come...I will make some good chicken for you!
> 
> I cook with tomatoes all the time.  I especially love to saute' them with fresh garlic, scallions, olive oil, cilantro and spinach and then mix it in with whole grain pasta.....  So good.  I like to grill them on the stove too and make a Grilled Tomato Sandwich with a little lite mayo......
> 
> But tonight...I am making Jerk Turkey Wings, Jasmine Rice and Veggies....  I will take a pic of the Jerk Wings and share with you....



   I love you, Pastor A....   


Yall' got Jasmine Rice ? ? ?     I'm missing all the good cookin'.   

Enjoy, Angels.   Enjoy your meal and the movie.    

:blowkiss:


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Errr..did somebody say "jerk"???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shimmie, thanks for the link to that movie. I saw your post earlier and I'll lbe sure to watch; it sounds interesting!



I know, Laela...   Sis can cook.      You and I can head right on over there.   




As for the movie, Laela, it was surprisingly good.   I cried at the end.  It was just that good.    Enjoy it, Precious Laela.   You and Hubby, enjoy it.   I'll make sure Precious Wavy sends you a whole dish of Jerk chicken.  


Iwanthealthyhair67....  Precious One, did you cry at the end of the movie as well?  I really like this movie.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> Errr..did somebody say "jerk"???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Shimmie, thanks for the link to that movie. I saw your post earlier and I'll lbe sure to watch; it sounds interesting!





Shimmie said:


> I love you, Pastor A....
> 
> 
> Yall' got Jasmine Rice ? ? ?     I'm missing all the good cookin'.
> 
> Enjoy, Angels.   Enjoy your meal and the movie.
> 
> :blowkiss:



For you and Laela 

Jerk Turkey Wings (cut from the market) So good.
The turkey actually looks light in the picture, but its actually darker and crispier on the edges....


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> For you and Laela
> 
> Jerk Turkey Wings (cut from the market) So good.
> The turkey actually looks light in the picture, but its actually darker and crispier on the edges....



"Crispy Edges"   


NOW you done, done it.   I lovvvvvvvvvvvvve 'Crispy Edges'.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> "Crispy Edges"
> 
> 
> NOW you done, done it.   I lovvvvvvvvvvvvve 'Crispy Edges'.


  

Yup....crispy edges...I love crispy edges too.  I was hoping to show it in the pic, but I took the pic with my phone so its not as good as I would like.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yup....crispy edges...I love crispy edges too.  I was hoping to show it in the pic, but I took the pic with my phone so its not as good as I would like.



That's okay, I heard the 'crispy crunch' loud and clear all the way up here.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Jerk Turkey is the bomb, can I have some?


----------



## Shimmie

It's a beautiful God-given day... always.  

Thank you Lord Jesus for being our Lord and Saviour.  

Only You, Lord.  Only You, could love us so much and more. 

Only You.   

We bow our hearts before You.... Only You.


----------



## Shimmie

Because of Jesus...  

'*e*vil shall not Triumph over *G*ood'.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Numbers 23:19

God is not a man, that he should lie; neither the son of man, that he should repent: *hath he said, and shall he not do it? or hath he spoken, and shall he not make it good*?

This scripture has been popping up over and over again, I realized that I never quote it in it's entirety.  There is reassurance and promise in this scripture.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> That's okay, I heard the 'crispy crunch' loud and clear all the way up here.






Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Jerk Turkey is the bomb, can I have some?


But of course!!!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> But of course!!!



You may as well make room for all a' us'    

I get the room with the view .......... of the beach and sand.

O' and I drink Coconut water with a slice of fresh pineapple, 2 ounces of fresh pineapple juice poured over crushed ice. 

Make that 3 ounces....  

Sis, I don't ask for much.  Do I ?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> You may as well make room for all a' us'
> 
> I get the room with the view .......... of the beach and sand.
> 
> O' and I drink Coconut water with a slice of fresh pineapple, 2 ounces of fresh pineapple juice poured over crushed ice.
> 
> Make that 3 ounces....
> 
> Sis, I don't ask for much.  Do I ?


The one thing I have is room.....  I wish I were on the beach, but will a couple of Palm Trees do?

I have Coconut Water in the fridge...will get the pineapple and juice...that sounds so good

You don't ask for much and I will have it for you as soon as you come to my house....I promise!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> The one thing I have is room.....  I wish I were on the beach, but will a couple of Palm Trees do?
> 
> I have Coconut Water in the fridge...will get the pineapple and juice...that sounds so good
> 
> You don't ask for much and I will have it for you as soon as you come to my house....I promise!



   Thank you Precious Wavy.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Thank you Precious Wavy.


 sis!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

> On a sunny Sunday afternoon, two young church members were going  door to door to invite people to visit their services. When they knocked  on one door, it was immediately clear the woman who answered was not  happy to see them.  She told them in no uncertain terms that she did not want to hear  their message, and before they could say anything more, she slammed the  door in their faces.
> 
> To her surprise, however, the door did not close; in fact, it bounced  back open. She tried again, really putting her back into it, and  slammed it again with the same result - the door bounced back open.  Convinced these rude young people were sticking their foot in her  door, she reared back to give it a slam that would teach them a lesson.  Just then, one of them said quietly: "Ma'am, before you do that again,  you really need to move your cat."


There are times in our lives when we need to pay attention to how we are perceived not only by others, but to ourselves.  This story represents a woman who could care less about others and in turn was "careless" by injuring her cat.  I'm sure she didn't want to do that, but because she didn't care about what others had to say to her, she missed the opportunity to see that her cat was in danger.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> There are times in our lives when we need to pay attention to how we are perceived not only by others, but to ourselves.  This story represents a woman who could care less about others and in turn was "careless" by injuring her cat.  I'm sure she didn't want to do that, but because she didn't care about what others had to say to her, she missed the opportunity to see that her cat was in danger.



Yikes!   That's Ministry.    We only hurt ourselves or those we love by rejecting God.   I know this, first hand.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Yikes!   That's Ministry.    We only hurt ourselves or those we love by rejecting God.   I know this, first hand.


Exactly and I was prompted to write this before going to teach tonight because I see this on a daily and I pray that someone gets it....for real this time, I really do...that is my prayer!

Love you, sis


----------



## Laela

Aw man, that jerk turkey looks so tasty...crispy edges... 
Thank you for sharing..I can almost smell it looking at that pic.. my goodness 



Nice & Wavy said:


> For you and Laela
> 
> Jerk Turkey Wings (cut from the market) So good.
> The turkey actually looks light in the picture, but its actually darker and crispier on the edges....


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I am about to step out of the boat Lord Jesus, help me keep my eyes on You and You alone. Amen.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Psalms 119:130
130The unfolding of Your words gives light; It gives understanding to the simple. - NIV

The entrance of thy words giveth light; it giveth understanding unto the simple. - KJV


----------



## Laela

We watched this teenager's match yesterday, and I was happy that she won.  I was just as happy that, despite her circumstances and her past, she knew Who to thank on national TV.. What a winning attitude!

*17-Year-Old Victoria Duval Is ‘Thankful To God’ For Her Victory In U.S. Open*


----------



## Shimmie

AtlantaJJ said:


> I am about to step out of the boat Lord Jesus, help me keep my eyes on You and You alone. Amen.



_"Lord if that be you, bid me come unto the waters, unto You"...._

(Matthew 14:28)


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Not too sure how true this is, but its an interesting read and one I truly can believe...
> 
> ***A MUST READ***
> A man of 32 years, was smoking, while smoking his cigarette, he puffed out some smoke into the air and said:'God, that's for you.' He died at the age of 32 of LUNG CANCER in a horrible manner.
> 
> The man who built the Titanic.  After the construction of Titanic, a reporter asked him how safe the Titanic would be. With an ironic tone he said: 'Not even God can sink it'.  The result: I think you all know what happened to the Titanic
> 
> Marilyn Monroe (Actress)
> She was visited by Billy Graham during a presentation of a show. He said the Spirit of God had sent him to preach to her.  After hearing what the Preacher had to say, she said:  'I don't need your Jesus'. A week later, she was found dead in her apartment.
> 
> Bon Scott (Singer)
> The ex-vocalist of the AC/DC. On one of his 1979 songs he sang: 'Don't stop me; I'm going down all the way, down the highway to hell'.  On the 19th of February 1980, Bon Scott was found dead, he had been choked by his own vomit.
> 
> Campinas (IN 2005)
> In Campinas , Brazil a group of friends, drunk, went to pick up a friend.The mother accompanied her to the car and was so worried about the
> drunkenness of her friends and she said to the daughter holding her hand,
> who was already seated in the car: 'My Daughter, Go With God And May He Protect You.' She responded: 'Only If He (God) Travels In The Trunk,
> cause Inside Here.....It's Already Full '.  Hours later, news came by  that they had been involved in a fatal accident, everyone had died, the car could not be recognized what type of car it had been, but surprisingly, the trunk was intact.  The police said there was no way the trunk could have remained intact. To their surprise, inside the trunk was a crate of eggs, none was broken
> 
> Christine Hewitt (Jamaican Journalist & entertainer) said the Bible (Word of God) was the worst book ever written.  In June 2006 she was found burnt beyond recognition in her motor vehicle.
> 
> Many more important people have forgotten that there is no other name that was given so much authority as the name of Jesus. Many have died, but only Jesus died and rose again, and he is still alive....'Jesus'



Nice & Wavy....

I came across this scripture and remembered your post:  

_“In the last times there will be people who laugh about God, following their own evil desires which are against God.”  These are the people who divide you, people whose thoughts are only of this world, who do not have the Spirit.

But dear friends, use your most holy faith to build yourselves up, praying in the Holy Spirit.  Keep yourselves in God’s love as you wait for the Lord Jesus Christ with his mercy to give you life forever. 

Jude 1:18-21 NCV_

I don't want to see anyone suffer and go to hell.     Life matters, both here on earth and after.    It matters to honour God and to trust Him.  

I'm praying for those who 'curse' God and rebel against Him.  I'm praying that they each (all) surrender their hearts to God and believe in His love for them which is far truer than their choice not to believe in Him.  

In Jesus' Name, Father God, let them be set free to know, to love and to honour you.   Amen.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

This right here is a Selah scripture, the whole chapter is powerful.

Eph 3:19

19and to know the love of Christ which surpasses knowledge, that you may be filled up to all the fullness of God20Now to Him who is able to do far more abundantly beyond all that we ask or think, *according to the power that works within us*, 



But consider this; we are our own hindrances the reason why we haven’t been experiencing the fullness God in every area of our lives as we should, is because of doubt, fear and unbelief therefore, we have no power.


----------



## blazingthru

Wine

Although not the normal drink of the day, intoxicating wines did exist in Bible times, and in every case they receive unfavorable reference. *Deut. 32:23,24,33; Prov. 4:14-17; Hab. 2:5,15; Ps. 58:4; Hos. 7:5; Ps. 60:3; Isa. 5:22; 28:7,8; Jer. 25:15. 
*

Deuteronomy 32:23
King James Version (KJV)
23 I will heap mischiefs upon them; I will spend mine arrows upon them.

Deuteronomy 32:24
King James Version (KJV)
24 They shall be burnt with hunger, and devoured with burning heat, and with bitter destruction: I will also send the teeth of beasts upon them, with the poison of serpents of the dust.


Deuteronomy 32:33
King James Version (KJV)
33 Their wine is the poison of dragons, and the cruel venom of asps.

Proverbs 4:14-17
King James Version (KJV)
14 Enter not into the path of the wicked, and go not in the way of evil men.

15 Avoid it, pass not by it, turn from it, and pass away.

16 For they sleep not, except they have done mischief; and their sleep is taken away, unless they cause some to fall.

17 For they eat the bread of wickedness, and drink the wine of violence.

Habakkuk 2:5
King James Version (KJV)
5 Yea also, because he transgresseth by wine, he is a proud man, neither keepeth at home, who enlargeth his desire as hell, and is as death, and cannot be satisfied, but gathereth unto him all nations, and heapeth unto him all people:

Habakkuk 2:15
King James Version (KJV)
15 Woe unto him that giveth his neighbour drink, that puttest thy bottle to him, and makest him drunken also, that thou mayest look on their nakedness!


Psalm 58:4
King James Version (KJV)
4 Their poison is like the poison of a serpent: they are like the deaf adder that stoppeth her ear;


Hosea 7:5
King James Version (KJV)
5 In the day of our king the princes have made him sick with bottles of wine; he stretched out his hand with scorners.

Psalm 60:3
King James Version (KJV)
3 Thou hast shewed thy people hard things: thou hast made us to drink the wine of astonishment.

Isaiah 5:22
King James Version (KJV)
22 Woe unto them that are mighty to drink wine, and men of strength to mingle strong drink:

Isaiah 28:7
King James Version (KJV)
7 But they also have erred through wine, and through strong drink are out of the way; the priest and the prophet have erred through strong drink, they are swallowed up of wine, they are out of the way through strong drink; they err in vision, they stumble in judgment.


Isaiah 28:8
King James Version (KJV)
8 For all tables are full of vomit and filthiness, so that there is no place clean.


Jeremiah 25:15
King James Version (KJV)
15 For thus saith the Lord God of Israel unto me; Take the wine cup of this fury at my hand, and cause all the nations, to whom I send thee, to drink it.


----------



## Leigh

blazingthru said:


> Wine
> 
> Although not the normal drink of the day, intoxicating wines did exist in Bible times, and in every case they receive unfavorable reference. Deut. 32:23,24,33; Prov. 4:14-17; Hab. 2:5,15; Ps. 58:4; Hos. 7:5; Ps. 60:3; Isa. 5:22; 28:7,8; Jer. 25:15.
> 
> 
> Deuteronomy 32:23
> King James Version (KJV)
> 23 I will heap mischiefs upon them; I will spend mine arrows upon them.
> 
> Deuteronomy 32:24
> King James Version (KJV)
> 24 They shall be burnt with hunger, and devoured with burning heat, and with bitter destruction: I will also send the teeth of beasts upon them, with the poison of serpents of the dust.
> 
> Deuteronomy 32:33
> King James Version (KJV)
> 33 Their wine is the poison of dragons, and the cruel venom of asps.
> 
> Proverbs 4:14-17
> King James Version (KJV)
> 14 Enter not into the path of the wicked, and go not in the way of evil men.
> 
> 15 Avoid it, pass not by it, turn from it, and pass away.
> 
> 16 For they sleep not, except they have done mischief; and their sleep is taken away, unless they cause some to fall.
> 
> 17 For they eat the bread of wickedness, and drink the wine of violence.
> 
> Habakkuk 2:5
> King James Version (KJV)
> 5 Yea also, because he transgresseth by wine, he is a proud man, neither keepeth at home, who enlargeth his desire as hell, and is as death, and cannot be satisfied, but gathereth unto him all nations, and heapeth unto him all people:
> 
> Habakkuk 2:15
> King James Version (KJV)
> 15 Woe unto him that giveth his neighbour drink, that puttest thy bottle to him, and makest him drunken also, that thou mayest look on their nakedness!
> 
> Psalm 58:4
> King James Version (KJV)
> 4 Their poison is like the poison of a serpent: they are like the deaf adder that stoppeth her ear;
> 
> Hosea 7:5
> King James Version (KJV)
> 5 In the day of our king the princes have made him sick with bottles of wine; he stretched out his hand with scorners.
> 
> Psalm 60:3
> King James Version (KJV)
> 3 Thou hast shewed thy people hard things: thou hast made us to drink the wine of astonishment.
> 
> Isaiah 5:22
> King James Version (KJV)
> 22 Woe unto them that are mighty to drink wine, and men of strength to mingle strong drink:
> 
> Isaiah 28:7
> King James Version (KJV)
> 7 But they also have erred through wine, and through strong drink are out of the way; the priest and the prophet have erred through strong drink, they are swallowed up of wine, they are out of the way through strong drink; they err in vision, they stumble in judgment.
> 
> Isaiah 28:8
> King James Version (KJV)
> 8 For all tables are full of vomit and filthiness, so that there is no place clean.
> 
> Jeremiah 25:15
> King James Version (KJV)
> 15 For thus saith the Lord God of Israel unto me; Take the wine cup of this fury at my hand, and cause all the nations, to whom I send thee, to drink it.



John 2:3-12
When the wine ran out, the mother of Jesus said to him, “They have no wine.” And Jesus said to her, “Woman, what does this have to do with me? My hour has not yet come.” His mother said to the servants, “Do whatever he tells you.”
 Now there were six stone water jars there for the Jewish rites of purification, each holding twenty or thirty gallons. Jesus said to the servants, “Fill the jars with water.” And they filled them up to the brim. And he said to them, “Now draw some out and take it to the master of the feast.” So they took it. When the master of the feast tasted the water now become wine, and did not know where it came from (though the servants who had drawn the water knew), the master of the feast called the bridegroom and said to him, “Everyone serves the good wine first, and when people have drunk freely, then the poor wine. But you have kept the good wine until now.” This, the first of his signs, Jesus did at Cana in Galilee, and manifested his glory. And his disciples believed in him.


----------



## Nice Lady

“Each day is God's gift to you. What you do with it is your gift to Him.” 
― T.D. Jakes, Maximize the Moment: God's Action Plan For Your Life


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> @Nice & Wavy....
> 
> I came across this scripture and remembered your post:
> 
> _“In the last times there will be people who laugh about God, following their own evil desires which are against God.”  These are the people who divide you, people whose thoughts are only of this world, who do not have the Spirit.
> 
> But dear friends, use your most holy faith to build yourselves up, praying in the Holy Spirit.  Keep yourselves in God’s love as you wait for the Lord Jesus Christ with his mercy to give you life forever.
> 
> Jude 1:18-21 NCV_
> 
> I don't want to see anyone suffer and go to hell.     Life matters, both here on earth and after.    It matters to honour God and to trust Him.
> 
> I'm praying for those who 'curse' God and rebel against Him.  I'm praying that they each (all) surrender their hearts to God and believe in His love for them which is far truer than their choice not to believe in Him.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Father God, let them be set free to know, to love and to honour you.   Amen.


Amen, sis...amen!  This is why the Lord uses you so much because you have a heart to not see anyone lost.  If we all had that heart, there will be many who would come to Christ and be saved.

Thank you for that awesome prayer!  Love you, sis


----------



## Pooks

[



Nice & Wavy said:


> We  could learn a lot from trees about how to weather a storm. When the  pressure comes, a tree forces its roots deeper into the ground so it can  stand firm and not blow over. Notice, it doesn't uproot itself and move  to a less threatening location. It stands firm against the harsh winds,  and so can you. There is a purpose behind your pain, and if you'll let  it root you deeper in the Lord instead of driving you away, you'll come  out of your storm stronger, more mature, firm and immovable. Storms make  us steadfast.
> 
> God  always has your very best interest at heart. Always. He has a plan  that's going to bless you and all those around you, regardless of how  bad things may look right now. Don't be fooled by what you see. Your  circumstances will not change God's plans for you, but God's plans will  change your circumstances. God isn't finished yet. Your circumstances  are a work in progress.
> 
> Be encouraged!



I LOVE this N&W! Sharing! 



Nice & Wavy said:


> TODAY,  CHOOSE ... to walk away from petty arguments, to walk away from  repeated mistakes, and to walk away from careless words. – CHOOSE peace.  CHOOSE wisdom. CHOOSE progress. ~~*CALLED Magazine*



I needed this.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Pooks said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this N&W! Sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> I needed this.


Hi  Pooks!


----------



## Nice Lady

Since new developments are the products of a creative mind, we must therefore stimulate and encourage that type of mind in every way possible.
    Author: George Washington Carver


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Acts 1:9-11 KJV
And when he had spoken these things, while they beheld, he was taken up; and a cloud received him out of their sight. [10] And while they looked stedfastly toward heaven as he went up, behold, two men stood by them in white apparel; [11] Which also said, Ye men of Galilee, why stand ye gazing up into heaven? this same Jesus, which is taken up from you into heaven, shall so come in like manner as ye have seen him go into heaven.

Even so, come Lord Jesus!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Praying for the situation regarding Syria and the Middle East.  

Praying for the Peace of Jerusalem.

Praying for the leaders in the United States of America for wisdom.

Just praying, man....just praying.

_Oh God...that you will be with us, your people...and protect and cover us and keep us from harm.  I know that the time is very close...near as to our very breath, but I ask that as I continue to preach your gospel and lead people who don't know you to Jesus, that you surround us and keep us so that we can lead as many people as we can.  There are so many that won't make it in...and that makes me  weep.  But, I trust you and I know that you will not fail...you can't fail...hallelujah!

Thank you, Father...thank you for your goodness and your mercy, which endures forever...great is your faithfulness to me!  In Jesus name...Amen!_


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Paul referred to himself as a 'doulos' that means he didn't belong to himself he was a slave to Christ...


You can't serve God and still 'be in charge' of your own life....


----------



## JaneBond007

"People understand me so poorly that they don't even understand my complaint about them not understanding me."


~Soren Kierkegaard ~


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*1 Corinthians 6:9-10 KJV*
_"Know ye not that the  unrighteous shall not inherit the kingdom of God? Be not deceived:  neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor effeminate, nor  abusers of themselves with mankind, Nor thieves, nor covetous, nor  drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners, shall inherit the kingdom of  God."

__9 Or do you not know that the unrighteous[a] will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived: neither the sexually immoral, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor men who practice homosexuality,[b] 10 nor thieves, nor the greedy, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor swindlers will inherit the kingdom of God.  _*English Standard Version*

_9 Do you not know that the unrighteous and the wrongdoers will not inherit or have any share in the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived (misled): neither the impure and immoral, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor those who participate in homosexuality,__10 Nor cheats (swindlers and thieves), nor greedy graspers, nor drunkards, nor foulmouthed revilers and slanderers, nor extortioners and robbers will inherit or have any share in the kingdom of God._ *Amplified*

_9-10 Don’t  you realize that this is not the way to live? Unjust people who don’t  care about God will not be joining in his kingdom. Those who use and  abuse each other, use and abuse sex, use and abuse the earth and  everything in it, don’t qualify as citizens in God’s kingdom. _ *The Message*

_9 ¿O no sabéis que los injustos no heredarán el reino de Dios? No os dejéis engañar: ni los inmorales, ni los idólatras, ni los adúlteros, ni los afeminados, ni los homosexuales, __10 ni los ladrones, ni los avaros, ni los borrachos, ni los difamadores[a], ni los estafadores heredarán el reino de Dios. _ *(La Biblia de las Américas)*


The Truth can't get no plainer than this.  The Word of God is the Truth, spoken in any language...everything else is a lie.

Praise the Name of the Lord!

*
*


----------



## Shimmie

Catching up with reading the many wonderful posts in this thread.   Thank you all for being such a blessing...   

There are many posts that I've missed. I've skipped over so many without meaning to.   Taking some time to read as many as I can.    

To All...

:blowkiss:


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

There was no king...and every man did what seemed right in his own eyes.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Interesting.

Gay churches?  First Gentleman and First Wife?  And they say its "God Approved!"???  Really....really?

...._oh my Lord_...

The only thing God approves of His Word and His Word says this:

_*"For it is time for judgment to begin at the household of God; and if it begins with us, what will be the outcome for those who do not obey the gospel of God?" *_ I Peter 4:17



So they will continue to mock God and tell HIM how they are going to live their lives....oooookkkkkkkkkkk.



> We know that satan is a liar and the father of lies (John 8:44).  He is a counterfeiter, never having created anything himself, but only  copying and perverting all God has made. Satan promotes a counterfeit  gospel. (2 Cor. 11:3,4), institutes counterfeit ministers (2 Cor. 11:13-15), presents counterfeit doctrine (2 Tim. 4:1, Gal 1:6-7), even has a counterfeit communion table (1 Cor. 10:19-21), has a counterfeit power of lying signs, wonders and miracles (2 Thess. 2:8-10), even promotes a counterfeit messiah (2 Thess. 2:3,4).
> 
> Satan is such a liar he copies God's instructions on how to remember  Him. In so doing, perverts God's original intent to a corrupt one.
> 
> Our loving God gave us the _choice _to follow Him. I sincerely pray  you have made that choice. The best way to see through counterfeit  gospels, gods, doctrines, and commandments, are to know the _real _ones  through and through. Read the bible each day, practice memorizing  scriptures. Pray deeply in your walk with the Lord, not just quickie  hello prayers or "I want" prayers seeking His hands.
> 
> Seek His face.
> 
> _(Excerpt of "Satan is a Counterfeit")_


----------



## Nice Lady

*Sometimes when you take strong stands, if you're not called to do it, you're dividing the audience you're trying to reach.
Joel Osteen *​


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

they are under STRONG delusion, and recently brought a child into that environment...smh



Nice & Wavy said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Gay churches? First Gentleman and First Wife? And they say its "God Approved!"??? Really....really?
> 
> ...._oh my Lord_...
> 
> The only thing God approves of His Word and His Word says this:
> 
> _*"For it is time for judgment to begin at the household of God; and if it begins with us, what will be the outcome for those who do not obey the gospel of God?" *_I Peter 4:17
> 
> 
> 
> So they will continue to mock God and tell HIM how they are going to live their lives....oooookkkkkkkkkkk.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> they are under STRONG delusion, and recently brought a child into that environment...smh


After seeing that post you put up about BTDJ, all I have to say is...my Lord, this isn't a good look.


----------



## sweetvi

Wisdom is nothing to do with acquiring knowledge, but everything to do with its application.........


----------



## sweetvi

I hope someone does a thread about Damascus.......I would love to hear your perspective


----------



## Nice & Wavy

sweetvi said:


> I hope someone does a thread about Damascus.......I would love to hear your perspective


All I'm going to say about this is this:

I believe its a set up against Israel.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

@Nice & Wavy


Luke 12
47And that servant, which knew his lord's will, and prepared not himself, neither did according to his will, shall be beaten with many stripes. 48But he that knew not, and did commit things worthy of stripes, shall be beaten with few stripes. For unto whomsoever much is given, of him shall be much required: and to whom men have committed much, of him they will ask the more.


Those who know and know little will be punished, we have no excuse.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Nice & Wavy
> 
> Luke 12
> 47And that servant, which knew his lord's will, and prepared not himself, neither did according to his will, shall be beaten with many stripes. 48But he that knew not, and did commit things worthy of stripes, shall be beaten with few stripes. For unto whomsoever much is given, of him shall be much required: and to whom men have committed much, of him they will ask the more.
> 
> Those who know and know little will be punished, we have no excuse.


You are so right...there is no excuse.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Nice & Wavy said:


> All I'm going to say about this is this:
> 
> I believe its a set up against Israel.



Yes, and that's going to be very important for the start of end time sequences. Depending on what happens here, it could certainly be the real indication that the end is closer than we can imagine.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

MrsHaseeb said:


> Yes, and that's going to be very important for the start of end time sequences. Depending on what happens here, it could certainly be the real indication that the end is closer than we can imagine.




I'm on a mission....to lead as many people to Christ as I can.  I really want to have a heart like the Lord:

*"*The Lord is not slow to fulfill his promise as some count slowness, but  is patient toward you,* not wishing that any should perish, but that all  should reach repentance."  *2 Peter 3:9

I look at what's happening and I am reminded of this scripture:

*"When the sentence for a crime is not quickly carried out, people's hearts are filled with schemes to do wrong.**"* Ecclesiastes 8:11


----------



## MrsHaseeb

I say come Lord Jesus. We have gotten to a stage in humanity where what has been done can't be reversed. Its going to take GOD. When I go to the stores now, our young ladies are dressed like prostitutes and post op trannies, our young men have their pants pulled down to their knees or are androgynous or running in a pack with homosexuals. Everybody is tattooed now. You're hard pressed to just find a normal looking person. And you know, it breaks my heart.... My heart is toward the youth because this is who the devil is targeting. This can't go on... GOD is going to have to fix this. This possible war is ultimately going to happen and further their demonic agenda .. The economy will collapse and I believe shortly after the mark of the beast system will be implemented; the one world economic system where you won't be able to buy or sell without the mark.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

And with all of these things we are seeing.....its only the beginning.  There are worse things on the horizon.

But God...

_*"For the revelation awaits an appointed time; it speaks of the end and will not prove false. Though it linger, wait for it; it will certainly come and will not delay."*_ Habakkuk 2:3

ETA:
*And the Lord said, "Hear what the unrighteous judge said; now, will not God bring about justice for His elect who cry to Him day and night, and will He delay long over them? "I  tell you that He will bring about justice for them quickly. However,  when the Son of Man comes, will He find faith on the earth?" *Luke 18:6-8


----------



## Laela

My sentiments ... 

I'd like to see a discussion as well.. I believe that Psalms 83, Jer 49 and Isaiah 17, which talks of the destruction of Damascus, all speak to what's going on today. Modern day Damascus sits on the same site as the ancient city.

We all know it was on the way to Damascus that Saul was converted... 



Nice & Wavy said:


> All I'm going to say about this is this:
> 
> I believe its a set up against Israel.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^^I think I'll be reading those scriptures the first chance I get.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> My sentiments ...
> 
> I'd like to see a discussion as well.. I believe that Psalms 83, Jer 49 and Isaiah 17, which talks of the destruction of Damascus, all speak to what's going on today. Modern day Damascus sits on the same site as the ancient city.
> 
> We all know it was on the way to Damascus that Saul was converted...


Thank you for these scriptures....this one here....

Jer. 49
Therefore, hear what the Lord has planned against Edom,
    what he has purposed against those who live in Teman:
The young of the flock will be dragged away;
    their pasture will be appalled at their fate.
21 *At the sound of their fall the earth will tremble;* *their cry will resound to the Red Sea.*[c]
22 *Look! An eagle will soar and swoop down,**
    spreading its wings over Bozrah.*
In that day the hearts of Edom’s warriors
    will be like the heart of a woman in labor.


----------



## Divine.

I have been playing around with God lately. I have been stressing over things that don't matter! Things that shouldn't be my concern. Engaging in things that I shouldn't just because God didn't give me what I wanted. After reading Isaiah 17, it hit me: I'm wasting time idolizing the things of this earth. None of this stuff matters. My salvation is more important than these worldly desires I have. 

The Holy Spirit has overwhelmed me with such a sense of calmness over a situation that has been plaguing me for months that I could not ignore this feeling. I was wondering why now? I'm thankful for it, because now I see how foolish I was. Jesus is coming back and I'm over here worried about some nonsense. Thank you Jesus for waking me up!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Divine. said:


> I have been playing around with God lately. I have been stressing over things that don't matter! Things that shouldn't be my concern. Engaging in things that I shouldn't just because God didn't give me what I wanted. After reading Isaiah 17, it hit me: I'm wasting time idolizing the things of this earth. None of this stuff matters. My salvation is more important than these worldly desires I have.
> 
> The Holy Spirit has overwhelmed me with such a sense of calmness over a situation that has been plaguing me for months that I could not ignore this feeling. I was wondering why now? I'm thankful for it, because now I see how foolish I was. Jesus is coming back and I'm over here worried about some nonsense. Thank you Jesus for waking me up!


BOOM!!! Amen!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Just took this picture of a Rainbow that GOD created....satan can't copy, no matter how much he tries!


----------



## Shimmie

I made a post cautioning the dangers of being involved with vision boards and the loa...

The popularity of these threads aren't as they used to be in this forum.  

The originator of the loa 'the secret thread' and the vision board thread are no longer here and it is not because they were banned.  They were both very popular and good members here but they got on the wrong path and entered into a dark world which in turn wrecked havoc in their personal lives. 

I'm not happy that this happened.  It's scary, to be perfectly honest.  However the dark world is no place for Christians to tamper with.  

If you want something in life, the loa is no place to play, neither is having a vision board for manifesting what one wants in this life.  It's dangerous ground to be upon.   

Seek God and seek God's Word, period.   Let the Holy Spirit be the leader and guide of all things in one's life.   There is no other way.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Just took this picture of a Rainbow that GOD created....satan can't copy, no matter how much he tries!



This is beautiful...


----------



## sweetvi

Shimmie

I actually remember reading it just the other day.  If someone does  not have discernment, then I can see how harmless they think it is.  It breaks my heart to hear that and just like they saw the truth,  so will those who are supporting this same sex nonsense.   God's word is the same yesterday, today and tomorrow


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

1 Corinthians 2:14  ESV 

The natural person does not accept the things of the Spirit of God, for they are folly to him, and he is not able to understand them because they are spiritually discerned. 


The natural person is the unsaved or unregenerated man...spiritual discernment is not based on our own observation or a gut feeling but revelation by Holy Spirit.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> I made a post cautioning the dangers of being involved with vision boards and the loa...
> 
> The popularity of these threads aren't as they used to be in this forum.
> 
> The originator of the loa 'the secret thread' and the vision board thread are no longer here and it is not because they were banned.  They were both very popular and good members here but they got on the wrong path and entered into a dark world which in turn wrecked havoc in their personal lives.
> 
> I'm not happy that this happened.  It's scary, to be perfectly honest.  However the dark world is no place for Christians to tamper with.
> 
> If you want something in life, the loa is no place to play, neither is having a vision board for manifesting what one wants in this life.  It's dangerous ground to be upon.
> 
> Seek God and seek God's Word, period.   Let the Holy Spirit be the leader and guide of all things in one's life.   There is no other way.


Thank you so much for this post.  It certainly reveals that you care for the whole person.  The Lord is using you, sis and I for one am grateful that you post truths....Christians must not tamper with evil of any kind.


----------



## Maracujá

Shimmie: about vision boards: what if you just use it as a reminder of what you wish to focus on that particular year and not necessarily for loa?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

This is where we are:

 2 Timothy Chapter 4
(3) For the time will come when they will not endure sound doctrine; but after their own lusts shall they heap to themselves teachers, having itching ears;
(4) And they shall turn away their ears from the truth, and shall be turned unto fables.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Joyce Meyer's conference is here in Atlanta September 26th, 27th and 28th.  Any one planning to attend?

I plan to attend.

Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


----------



## Nice & Wavy

AtlantaJJ said:


> Joyce Meyer's conference is here in Atlanta September 26th, 27th and 28th.  Any one planning to attend?
> 
> I plan to attend.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


I live in Florida so I won't be able to attend.  I did go to one of her conferences many years ago....


----------



## Nice Lady

We are only control of ourselves! That's something to be learned in life! We cannot control others. This gives us more time to handle our business and other things of significance.


----------



## Nice Lady

Our thoughts become our words. Our words become our actions. Our actions become our habits. Our habits become our character. Our character becomes our destiny.
Paula White


----------



## Nice & Wavy

-----------------


----------



## Nice & Wavy

When  your vertical relationship with God is pure and holy, then we are better  able to succeed at our horizontal relationships with people. The main  purpose for getting free from satan is not so that your life will be  more comfortable. The purpose is for you to then reach down and  strengthen others who are in the same place you once were. 

Seek to be an  encourager!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

----------------


----------



## Nice & Wavy

-----------------


----------



## Laela

Some days a good, hearty laugh are in order... love you ladies!.


----------



## Laela

Thank you for this... I had a long hectic day and this is a good reminder that I *have *patience to work with others for a more desirable outcome; I won't be tricked into thinking I don't have patience. Glad I came to RT first... that laugh lightened the tiredness.. no wine for me, though. But I'll have a non-alcoholic piña colada, right about now..   





Nice & Wavy said:


> When  your vertical relationship with God is pure and holy, then we are better  able to succeed at our horizontal relationships with people. The main  purpose for getting free from satan is not so that your life will be  more comfortable. *The purpose is for you to then reach down and  strengthen others who are in the same place you once were*.
> 
> Seek to be an  encourager!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> Some days a good, hearty laugh are in order... love you ladies!.


Girl....you aren't kidding...I need to laugh too, actually...you know I love to laugh...



Laela said:


> Thank you for this... I had a long hectic day and this is a good reminder that I *have *patience to work with others for a more desirable outcome; I won't be tricked into thinking I don't have patience. Glad I came to RT first... that laugh lightened the tiredness.. no wine for me, though. But I'll have a non-alcoholic piña colada, right about now..


You are more than welcome and I'm glad that it put a smile on your face.  I hope it made you ugly snort, after those glasses you hit me with yesterday....

I don't drink either, but....JB does so I put that in to make her laugh.  People must laugh...the Bible says "Laughter is as good as medicine" so it's good for you.


----------



## Laela

Naw, it was more like a chortle.. I got a good bellyful, too.. lol





Nice & Wavy said:


> Girl....you aren't kidding...I need to laugh too, actually...you know I love to laugh...
> 
> You are more than welcome and I'm glad that it put a smile on your face.  I hope *it made you ugly snort,* after those glasses you hit me with yesterday....
> 
> I don't drink either, but....JB does so I put that in to make her laugh.  People must laugh...the Bible says "Laughter is as good as medicine" so it's good for you.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Girl....you aren't kidding...I need to laugh too, actually...you know I love to laugh...
> 
> You are more than welcome and I'm glad that it put a smile on your face.  I hope it made you ugly snort,
> 
> *after those glasses you hit me with yesterday*....
> 
> I don't drink either, but....JB does so I put that in to make her laugh.  People must laugh...the Bible says "Laughter is as good as medicine" so it's good for you.



   I love those glasses... I had to borrow them from you, Sis.  If you can't find them.... it's not cause' you don't have 20/20....  


 

I still got em' on.   "Ain't I cute?"


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

This is not directed at anyone in particular, but if the cap fits repent (I did)

When the truth is spoken whether gently or firmly often times it hits 'flesh', the flesh never wants to be told that it's wrong, it never wants to be told what to do, how to do, or when to do.  We live in our feelings and the flesh always wants to be comfortable, agreed with and appeased. 

The bible says the flesh is at enmity with the spirit,  it's hostile towards God, it does not subject itself to the laws of God, it cannot not even comprehend the things of God, the ways of God, the word of God (because we are limited in our own intellect without HS), because of its mindset....let's walk in the spirit so that we can please GOD.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> This is not directed at anyone in particular, but if the cap fits repent (I did)
> 
> When the truth is spoken whether gently or firmly often times it hits 'flesh', the flesh never wants to be told that it's wrong, it never wants to be told what to do, how to do, or when to do.  We live in our feelings and the flesh always wants to be comfortable, agreed with and appeased.
> 
> The bible says the flesh is at enmity with the spirit,  it's hostile towards God, it does not subject itself to the laws of God, it cannot not even comprehend the things of God, the ways of God, the word of God (because we are limited in our own intellect without HS), because of its mindset....let's walk in the spirit so that we can please GOD.



I receive this correction, because I know I full of 'flesh' and need more and more of God's indwelling in me each moment of each day.   

There's no making it in this life without God.  None.   

Thank you Healthy Hair for the loving 'rebuke'.   I'm not turning it away.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

"Now may the Lord of peace himself give you peace at all times and in every way. The Lord be with all of you." 2 Thessalonians 3:16


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Praise the Lord! The old thread is back and I can read through the encouraging posts!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Yayyyyyyyy


----------



## Laela

TY mods for keeping this thread alive!  

REPOST



Psalms 122 says to pray for the Peace of Jerusalem. I believe in unceasing prayer for Israel, the people and the physical place. But does anyone else believe that when we pray for the peace of Jerusalem we're also praying for the Body of Christ?  WE ARE Israel..   When we pray in earnest for peace for others, we maintain Peace into our own beings. Not the kind of peace the world gives, God's Peace [ that tranquil state of a soul assured of its salvation through Christ]:

*Psalm 122
*
_A song of ascents. Of David.

1 I rejoiced with those who said to me,
    “Let us go to the house of the Lord.”
2 Our feet are standing
    in your gates, Jerusalem.
3 Jerusalem is built like a city
    that is closely compacted together.
4 That is where the tribes go up—
    the tribes of the Lord—
to praise the name of the Lord
    according to the statute given to Israel.
5 There stand the thrones for judgment,
    the thrones of the house of David.
6 Pray for the peace of Jerusalem:
    “May those who love you be secure.
7 May there be peace within your walls
    and security within your citadels.”
8 For the sake of my family and friends,
    I will say, “Peace be within you.”
9 For the sake of the house of the Lord our God,
    I will seek your prosperity. 
_


----------



## aribell

On my mind lately: "Wisdom is justified by all her children."  Luke 7:35


----------



## reeko43

Cant sleep. Led to read through the Christian forum. Very encouraging.  Comforting to see Christians with great love for the one true God. Thank you

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Note 2


----------



## Shimmie

Lissa0821 said:


> I have been having issues with my next neighbor not picking up behind thier dog in the back yard we share for months.  I have complained on several occasions to my landlord and they pick it up for a few days.  Next, the cycle of not picking up starts all over again.  Well, I called my landlord last week in sheer frustration and used some words (several)  that are not in the bible  to express myself.  He once again promised to enforce changes with my neighbor.
> 
> Today, I was talking to my co-worker about the fact, I haven't seen not one change to this issues, all my cursing and being out of character wasn't worth it.
> 
> She said something that for me was profound.  She said stop getting upset over what has or hasn't happened.  Plan your exit stragety,  pray ask God to order your step.  Be open to hear from him so that he can lead you.
> 
> As you work on figuring what God next step for you concerning your living arrangement, it will keep you out of frustration and lower your blood pressure.
> 
> I just stared at her for a minute, thinking she is absolutely correct, I can make a God move rather than an emotional move out of this present situation.



Lissa0821...

I've been reading through this thread and I cannot tell you how this message has blessed me.   Thank you again, for sharing this.   It's very timely for me and most indeed a blessing and the answer to prayer.  

God bless you and I pray that all is well  for you.


----------



## Laela

If anyone desires to hear a powerful sermon on prayer..this is one... 

*True Prayer, True Power*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

reeko43 said:


> Cant sleep. Led to read through the Christian forum. Very encouraging.  Comforting to see Christians with great love for the one true God. Thank you
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Note 2


Love your posts...nice to see you posting in the CF.  Hope to see more of them....


----------



## Sosa

As I look back over my life...and I think things over...I can truly say, that I've been blessed- I have a testimony!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Amen!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^I'm borrowing that


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^I'm borrowing that




Whoever wrote it though should have done a spell check on "Angels instead of Angles".....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Nice & Wavy said:


> Whoever wrote it though should have done a spell check on "Angels instead of Angles".....



I wish I could correct that, probably make sense to type it over.


----------



## Renewed1

Dear Lord give me strength!  I'm really trying.


----------



## Maracujá

Where are you ladies getting your news from? I stopped watching the mainstream news about three to four years ago but I feel like I simply don't know what's really going on in the world which is not a good thing at all. Any websites/magazines/journals you would recommend?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I just downloaded 7 versions of the Bible to my iPad to read offline. I will read the Bible in it's entirety. I hear that it's life a life changing experience. That's exactly what I need!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

My son is going to church next Sunday.

Praise Ye the Lord!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Maracujá said:


> Where are you ladies getting your news from? I stopped watching the mainstream news about three to four years ago but I feel like I simply don't know what's really going on in the world which is not a good thing at all. Any websites/magazines/journals you would recommend?


I watch the mainstream news...I chew the meat, and spit out the bones.

However, you can google 'Christian News' and get more than one website to get information about World News, etc.

HTH


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Hallelujah!  God is at work!!!



Nice & Wavy said:


> My son is going to church next Sunday.
> 
> Praise Ye the Lord!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Hallelujah!  God is at work!!!


Yes He is...Yes He is!!!!

Thank you, sister for your encouraging words!  Love you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

"If a kingdom is divided against itself, that kingdom cannot stand. "If a house is divided against itself, that house will not be able to stand."  Mark 3:25-26


----------



## Laela

Sharing an enjoyable story:



> WHO IS YOUR DADDY?​
> *A seminary professor was vacationing with his wife in Gatlinburg, Tennessee. One morning they were eating breakfast at a little restaurant hoping to enjoy a quiet family meal. While they were waiting for their food to be served, they noticed a distinguished looking white haired man moving from table to table visiting with the guests.
> 
> The professor leaned over and whispered to his wife “I hope he does not come over here.” Sure enough, the man did come over to their table.
> 
> “ Where are you folks from?" He asked in a friendly voice. “ ‘Oklahoma’ they answered. “Great to have you here in Tennessee” the stranger said. “what do you do for a living?”
> 
> “I teach at a seminary” he replied. “ So you teach preachers how to preach do you? Well, I have got a really great story for you” and with that the gentleman pulled up a chair and sat down at the table with the couple.
> 
> The professor groaned and thought to himself “great. Just what I need...another preacher story. "
> 
> The man started, "See that mountain over there? (pointing out the restaurant window). Not far from the base of that mountain ,there was a boy born to an unwed mother. He had a hard time growing up ,because every place he went, he was always asked the same question “Hey boy Who’s your daddy? ’Whether he was at school, at the grocery store people would ask the same question “Who is your daddy?"
> 
> He would hide at recess and lunchtime from other students. He would avoid going into stores because that question hurt him so bad. When he was 12 years old a new preacher came to his church.And still, this kid would always go in late and slip out early to avoid hearing the question, “Who is your daddy?”
> 
> But one the day the new preacher said the benediction so fast he got caught and had to walkout with the crowd. Just about the time he got to the back door, the new preacher, not knowing anything about him , put his hands on his shoulder and asked him, “Son, where is your daddy?”
> 
> The crowd around the preacher and the boy got deathly quiet. He could feel every eye there, were gazing at him. Now everyone would finally know the answer to that question, “who is your daddy”?
> 
> This preacher, though, sensed the situation around him and using discernment that only the Holy Spirit could give said the following to the scared boy... ”Wait a minute! I know who you are! I see the family resemblance now. You are a child of GOD”. With that he patted the boy on his back and said “Son you have a great inheritance. Go and claim it”.
> 
> With that, the boy smiled for the first time in a long while and walked out of the door a changed person. He was never the same person again. Whenever anyone asked him that question he would now say “I am a child of GOD”.
> 
> The distinguished gentleman got up from the table and said, ”Isn’t that a great story? The professor responded that it really was a great story! As the man turned to leave, he said, “You know, if that new preacher hadn’t told me that I was one of God’s children, I probably never would have amounted to
> anything!" And he walked away.
> 
> The seminary professor and his wife were stunned. He called the waitress over and asked her “Do you know who that man was- the one who just left that was sitting at our table?”
> 
> The waitress grinned and said “Of course. Everybody here knows him. That’s Ben Cooper. He’s the former Governor of the state of Tennessee !’
> 
> Someone in your life needs a reminder that they are one of God’s children.*


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Sharing an enjoyable story:



   

This is so beautiful, Laela...

"I know who you are... you are a "Child of God".  

Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> My son is going to church next Sunday.
> 
> Praise Ye the Lord!



Nice & Wavy... this is such a beautiful blessing.   Praise God.  I shouting and praising God right along with you and Pastor A... 


[URL=http://gifsoup.com/view/3173255/church-shouting.html][IMG]http://stream1.gifsoup.com/view3/3173255/church-shouting-o.gif[/URL] GIFSoup[/IMG]


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> Sharing an enjoyable story:


This was such a blessing and very encouraging for someone, I'm sure.

Laela, would you consider putting this in my thread "Going Through? This Thread is for You!"  This is the kind of posts I would love to see there.

God bless you, always sis


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> @Nice & Wavy... this is such a beautiful blessing.   Praise God.  I shouting and praising God right along with you and Pastor A...
> 
> 
> [URL="http://gifsoup.com/view/3173255/church-shouting.html"][IMG]http://stream1.gifsoup.com/view3/3173255/church-shouting-o.gif[/URL] GIFSoup[/IMG]



Thank you, sis...I know you are   Praying against all obstacles!

Love the dance.......she has that two step down packed too!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

From The Ministry of Encouragement

WHO ARE YOU?


If someone were to ask, "Who are you?" my guess is that you would tell a little about yourself and what you do - "I'm an electrician" or "I'm a nurse." But that's not really who you are - its what you do. Which leads to the question. If what you do is who you are, who will you be when you stop doing what you're doing?


Who you are is found in your relationship to Jesus. And this sense of identity will drive your behavior. Take Matthew, for example. As a tax collector during the reign of the Roman Empire, his life was driven by greed. But everything changed the day Jesus showed up and ivited Matthew to follow Him (Matt. 9:9). Suddenly Matthew had a whole new identity as a follower of Christ! And he wasn't the only one. We also read about four fisherman in Matthew 4:18-25, Peter, Andrew, James, and John, who left their nets to follow Him.


Jesus ia s complelling Person, and He is stilllooking for followers. He wants to make something of your life by giving you the identity of a follower of Jesus. It may not mean giving up your career, but it does mean that you will do your work - and all of life according to His will and ways.


So next time someone asks, 'Who are you?" I hope you'll answer, "I am a follower of Jesus"!




If you are a follower of Jesus, that's all the identity you need.    




scriptuer Text: Follow me and I will make you fishers of men. - Matthew 4:19


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> From The Ministry of Encouragement
> 
> WHO ARE YOU?
> 
> 
> If someone were to ask, "Who are you?" my guess is that you would tell a little about yourself and what you do - "I'm an electrician" or "I'm a nurse." But that's not really who you are - its what you do. Which leads to the question. If what you do is who you are, who will you be when you stop doing what you're doing?
> 
> 
> Who you are is found in your relationship to Jesus. And this sense of identity will drive your behavior. Take Matthew, for example. As a tax collector during the reign of the Roman Empire, his life was driven by greed. But everything changed the day Jesus showed up and ivited Matthew to follow Him (Matt. 9:9). Suddenly Matthew had a whole new identity as a follower of Christ! And he wasn't the only one. We also read about four fisherman in Matthew 4:18-25, Peter, Andrew, James, and John, who left their nets to follow Him.
> 
> 
> Jesus ia s complelling Person, and He is stilllooking for followers. He wants to make something of your life by giving you the identity of a follower of Jesus. It may not mean giving up your career, but it does mean that you will do your work - and all of life according to His will and ways.
> 
> 
> So next time someone asks, 'Who are you?" I hope you'll answer, "I am a follower of Jesus"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a follower of Jesus, that's all the identity you need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scriptuer Text: Follow me and I will make you fishers of men. - Matthew 4:19


Good morning, sis 

I loved this...thank you so much.  I'm going to share this!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you, sis...I know you are   Praying against all obstacles!
> 
> Love the dance.......she has that two step down packed too!



No obstacles...  in Jesus' Name, no obstacles.  

God has made all the crooked places straight, all the high places low and the gates of brass crushed into dust. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen.



As for the two step...  I love it.   Now, I have to 'learn' it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy




----------



## Nice & Wavy

I have a friend who was divorced, but believing that she and her husband (who was my friend too) would reconcile.  They were close friends even though they weren't married any longer.

He just passed away and I know she is devastated.  I am so sorry to hear this ....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

this is so sad, I will be praying for his family.




Nice & Wavy said:


> I have a friend who was divorced, but believing that she and her husband (who was my friend too) would reconcile. They were close friends even though they weren't married any longer.
> 
> He just passed away and I know she is devastated. I am so sorry to hear this ....


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> I have a friend who was divorced, but believing that she and her husband (who was my friend too) would reconcile.  They were close friends even though they weren't married any longer.
> 
> He just passed away and I know she is devastated.  I am so sorry to hear this ....



I cannot even imagine how heartbroken this precious woman is.  

Dear God... there are no words for this.  No words.  Yet we do have you and the sweet precious name of Jesus... who just the very sound of His name, brings healing to every broken heart.    So with my heart, I speak over her your name... "Jesus", Sweet Jesus.   Jesus is her healer and her joy.   

If I could move the world back to when he was alive, I would.  I would do this for so many hearts of women and men who love so dearly and so deeply their husband or wife who has departed this life....too soon, far too soon.  

Yet, if I could pray a prayer so effectively and powerfully as such... I would... I surely would.    To give them a chance to become new and one again.  

Only you Father God, only you have that power and therefore, according to the Love of His heart for your friend, she shall be healed from this pain....in Jesus' Precious Name.

Amen and Amen.


----------



## LucieLoo12

The word travail has really been ringing in my spirit lately.


----------



## Highly Favored8

1 Thes.5:17 "pray without ceasing" Never Forgetting the victims and the families of 

9-11-2001 ..


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Highly Favored8 said:


> 1 Thes.5:17 "pray without ceasing" Never Forgetting the victims and the families of
> 
> 9-11-2001 ..


Thank you for this post.  

Living in New York at that time and working for a major not-for-profit agency who was inundated with work in the aftermath of this terrible tragedy, in addition...ministering to so many people that began to flood the churches at that time.....this day reminds me that although there is great evil in this world, there is an even greater amount of people that need Jesus Christ as their personal Lord and Savoir.


----------



## LadyBugsy

Today I completed a 21 day Daniel Fast. I was fasting for spiritual, mental, personal and professional clarity in my life. 

Things were not easy on my fast. I went on a family vacation and was questioned, then supported regarding my fast. Some people tried to dissuade me from fasting but I had a goal in mind and I met it!

Just today, things have started looking up and I give the glory to G-D for moving things in my life.


----------



## Laela

Hi Wavy 

Don't mind at all; I certainly will... stay blessed~




Nice & Wavy said:


> This was such a blessing and very encouraging for someone, I'm sure.
> 
> Laela, would you consider putting this in my thread "Going Through? This Thread is for You!"  This is the kind of posts I would love to see there.
> 
> God bless you, always sis


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy...

Your post here truly hit home today and just soothed my heart and soul.   The commute to and from work has been so draining the past several weeks and it is affecting everyone, not just me. 

Today was.... unreal.  

When I arrived home, I logged on and saw this.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=18955889&postcount=47

God was assuring me that..... He 'knew', what I was going through.  

Thank you for such a healing Ministry.


----------



## Shimmie

Just sitting here at  my desk having a random thought.... and this question popped up:

You know what I see a lot of?...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Shimmie said:


> Just sitting here at my desk having a random thought.... and this question popped up:
> 
> You know what I see a lot of?...


 


No, what, what do you see a lot of?


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> No, what, what do you see a lot of?



Well, a lot of the men associated with my job are 'older' and many of them have obviously 'younger wives'.   Most of these men are 'bending retirement' (approaching retirement).   

And I was just thinking ...  Didn't these women realize 'back then' that their older husbands would get even more 'older'.   Some of these men look more like 'fathers' than husbands.   

What's up with that?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

LucieLoo12 said:


> The word travail has really been ringing in my spirit lately.


 

He Sis, @LucieLoo12

It's worth it to study that word...


The English word _travail_ originated from a French word meaning _heavy labor_ - _travel_ originated from the same word (in ancient times, travel _was_ heavy labor). Eventually, travail also came to be used to refer to childbirth, hence the roundabout way that "labor" also came to refer to the birth process. 

..........

Isaiah 66:8 says that as soon as Zion travailed, she brought forth her children. 

Travailing is also warfare, groaning and moaning like a woman in childbirth, experiencing 'birth pangs' and this is how our prayers are suppose to be in this season.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^this right here goes against the phrase "it don't take all of that"


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Shimmie said:


> Well, a lot of the men associated with my job are 'older' and many of them have obviously 'younger wives'. Most of these men are 'bending retirement' (approaching retirement).
> 
> And I was just thinking ... Didn't these women realize 'back then' that their older husbands would get even more 'older'. Some of these men look more like 'fathers' than husbands.
> 
> What's up with that?


 
Shimmie

Older men have always liked younger woman, but they don't always look the part...think about where that desire comes from.

Speaking about older men with younger wives, my step father is 83 his last child (my sister) is 20, you do the math.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie
> 
> Older men have always liked younger woman, but they don't always look the part...think about where that desire comes from.
> 
> Speaking about older men with younger wives, my step father is 83 his last child (my sister) is 20, you do the math.



Wow... the Math.  

It is sooooooooo important to pray about Marriages.   

Lord, is 'he' my 'Forever'?  Will my vows unto him endure?


----------



## momi

Shimmie said:


> Well, a lot of the men associated with my job are 'older' and many of them have obviously 'younger wives'.   Most of these men are 'bending retirement' (approaching retirement).
> 
> And I was just thinking ...  Didn't these women realize 'back then' that their older husbands would get even more 'older'.   Some of these men look more like 'fathers' than husbands.
> 
> What's up with that?



Hmmm - do you think the women "mind" that their husbands look older? Does it appear that they have "aged" together?


----------



## Shimmie

momi said:


> Hmmm - do you think the women "mind" that their husbands look older? Does it appear that they have "aged" together?



They don't 'appear' to be happy with their husbands.


----------



## sweetvi

I must continue to pray without ceasing..........  I have been distracted lately but God keeps so encouraging me to stand firm.....


----------



## Shimmie

Marriage is a most honorable estate, created and Instituted by God, signifying unto us the mystical union, which also rests between Christ and the Church; so too may this marriage be adorned by true and abiding love.

Should there be anyone who has cause why this couple should not be united in marriage, they must speak now or forever hold their peace. 

Who is it that brings this woman to this man? 

(God betroths His Daughters)

Bride and Groom: 

Life is given to each of us as individuals, and yet we must learn to live together. Love is give to us by our family and friends. We learn to love by being loved. Learning to love and living together is one of life’s greatest challenges and is the shared goal of a married life.

But a husband and wife should not confuse love of worldly measures for even if worldly success is found, only love will maintain a marriage. Mankind did not create love; love is created by God. The measure of true love is a love both freely given and freely accepted, just as God’s love of us is unconditional and free.

*Today truly is a glorious day the Lord hath made* – as today both of you are blessed with God’s greatest of all gifts – the gift of abiding love and devotion between a man and a woman. All present here today – and those here in heart – wish both of you all the joy, happiness and success and the world has to offer.

As you travel through life together, I caution you to remember that the true measure of success, the true avenue to joy and peace, is to be found within the love you hold in your hearts. I would ask that you hold the key to your heart very tightly.

Within the Bible, nothing is of more importance than love. We are told the crystalline and beautiful truth: “God is Love”. 

We are assured that “Love conquers all”. It is love, which brings you here today, the union of two hearts and two spirits. As your lives continue to interweave as one pattern, remember that it was love that brought you here today, it is love that will make this a glorious union, and it is love which will cause this union to endure.

*Vows *

(Groom) I,________________ take thee _________________, to be my wife. To have and to hold, in sickness and in health, for richer or for poorer, and I promise my love to you forevermore.

(Bride) I,___________________ take thee ________________ to be my Husband. To have and to hold, in sickness and in health, for richer or for poorer, and I promise my love to you forevermore.

*Exchange Of Rings*

In Ephesians, the relationship between husband and wife is compared to between Christ and the church:

Charge to the Couple
______________________ and ___________________ as the two of you come into this marriage uniting you as husband and wife, and as you this day affirm your faith and love for one another, I would ask that you always remember to cherish each other as special and unique individuals, that you respect the thoughts, ideas and suggestions of one another. Be able to forgive, do not hold grudges, and live each day that you may share it together – as from this day forward you shall be each other’s home, comfort and refuge, your marriage strengthened by your love and respect.


*Prayer*


 ”___________________ and ________________ the two lighted candies symbolize your separate lives, your separate families and your separate sets of friends. I ask that you each take one candle and that together you light the center candle.

The individual candies represent your individual lives before today. Lighting the center candle represents that your two lives are now joined to one light, and represents the joining together of your two families and sets of friends to one.” 

*Pronouncement As Husband & Wife*

____________________ and ___________________in so much as the two of you have agreed to live together in Matrimony, have promised your love for each other by these vows, the giving of these rings and the joining of your hands, I now declare you to be husband and wife.

*Benediction*

May the Lord bless you and keep you. May the Lord make his face shine upon you, and be gracious unto you. May the Lord lift up his countenance unto you, and give you peace.

Congratulations, you may kiss your bride.

I present to you Mr. and Mrs. ____________________________.


------------------------------------
- See more at: http://www.vowsoftheheart.com/ceram...istian-wedding-ceremony/#sthash.wAXy4LEy.dpuf


----------



## LadyBugsy

Things are looking up for me and I give all of the glory to G-D. After my fast, I felt better and have had a better outlook on things. I give him praise!


----------



## Shimmie

LadyBugsy said:


> Things are looking up for me and I give all of the glory to G-D. After my fast, I felt better and have had a better outlook on things. I give him praise!



Congratulations... I am very happy for you and your victory.   God is so faithful to us.   God bless you and enjoy the beauty of the love that God has 'just' for you.  

:blowkiss:


----------



## Nice & Wavy

LadyBugsy said:


> Things are looking up for me and I give all of the glory to G-D. After my fast, I felt better and have had a better outlook on things. I give him praise!


Amen 



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> this is so sad, I will be praying for his family.


Thank you so much, sis .  I spoke to my friend and the family is holding up well.  



Shimmie said:


> I cannot even imagine how heartbroken this precious woman is.
> 
> Dear God... there are no words for this.  No words.  Yet we do have you and the sweet precious name of Jesus... who just the very sound of His name, brings healing to every broken heart.    So with my heart, I speak over her your name... "Jesus", Sweet Jesus.   Jesus is her healer and her joy.
> 
> If I could move the world back to when he was alive, I would.  I would do this for so many hearts of women and men who love so dearly and so deeply their husband or wife who has departed this life....too soon, far too soon.
> 
> Yet, if I could pray a prayer so effectively and powerfully as such... I would... I surely would.    To give them a chance to become new and one again.
> 
> Only you Father God, only you have that power and therefore, according to the Love of His heart for your friend, she shall be healed from this pain....in Jesus' Precious Name.
> 
> Amen and Amen.


Oh, Shimmie....what a beautiful prayer.  She really misses him and I shared your prayer with her and she cried and said "Thank you for being so kind and sensitive to the Holy Spirit."  



Laela said:


> Hi Wavy
> 
> Don't mind at all; I certainly will... stay blessed~


Thank sis 



Shimmie said:


> @Nice & Wavy...
> 
> Your post here truly hit home today and just soothed my heart and soul.   The commute to and from work has been so draining the past several weeks and it is affecting everyone, not just me.
> 
> Today was.... unreal.
> 
> When I arrived home, I logged on and saw this.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=18955889&postcount=47
> 
> God was assuring me that..... He 'knew', what I was going through.
> 
> Thank you for such a healing Ministry.


Amen, sis...God's riches blessings on you, always 



sweetvi said:


> I must continue to pray without ceasing..........  I have been distracted lately but God keeps so encouraging me to stand firm.....


Stand and after you have done all to stand....STAND!  Your breakthrough is right around the corner!!!  Will keep you in my prayers, sis


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Marriage is a most honorable estate, created and Instituted by God, signifying unto us the mystical union, which also rests between Christ and the Church; so too may this marriage be adorned by true and abiding love.
> 
> Should there be anyone who has cause why this couple should not be united in marriage, they must speak now or forever hold their peace.
> 
> Who is it that brings this woman to this man?
> 
> (God betroths His Daughters)
> 
> Bride and Groom:
> 
> Life is given to each of us as individuals, and yet we must learn to live together. Love is give to us by our family and friends. We learn to love by being loved. Learning to love and living together is one of life’s greatest challenges and is the shared goal of a married life.
> 
> But a husband and wife should not confuse love of worldly measures for even if worldly success is found, only love will maintain a marriage. Mankind did not create love; love is created by God. The measure of true love is a love both freely given and freely accepted, just as God’s love of us is unconditional and free.
> 
> *Today truly is a glorious day the Lord hath made* – as today both of you are blessed with God’s greatest of all gifts – the gift of abiding love and devotion between a man and a woman. All present here today – and those here in heart – wish both of you all the joy, happiness and success and the world has to offer.
> 
> As you travel through life together, I caution you to remember that the true measure of success, the true avenue to joy and peace, is to be found within the love you hold in your hearts. I would ask that you hold the key to your heart very tightly.
> 
> Within the Bible, nothing is of more importance than love. We are told the crystalline and beautiful truth: “God is Love”.
> 
> We are assured that “Love conquers all”. It is love, which brings you here today, the union of two hearts and two spirits. As your lives continue to interweave as one pattern, remember that it was love that brought you here today, it is love that will make this a glorious union, and it is love which will cause this union to endure.
> 
> *Vows *
> 
> (Groom) I,________________ take thee _________________, to be my wife. To have and to hold, in sickness and in health, for richer or for poorer, and I promise my love to you forevermore.
> 
> (Bride) I,___________________ take thee ________________ to be my Husband. To have and to hold, in sickness and in health, for richer or for poorer, and I promise my love to you forevermore.
> 
> *Exchange Of Rings*
> 
> In Ephesians, the relationship between husband and wife is compared to between Christ and the church:
> 
> Charge to the Couple
> ______________________ and ___________________ as the two of you come into this marriage uniting you as husband and wife, and as you this day affirm your faith and love for one another, I would ask that you always remember to cherish each other as special and unique individuals, that you respect the thoughts, ideas and suggestions of one another. Be able to forgive, do not hold grudges, and live each day that you may share it together – as from this day forward you shall be each other’s home, comfort and refuge, your marriage strengthened by your love and respect.
> 
> 
> *Prayer*
> 
> 
> ”___________________ and ________________ the two lighted candies symbolize your separate lives, your separate families and your separate sets of friends. I ask that you each take one candle and that together you light the center candle.
> 
> The individual candies represent your individual lives before today. Lighting the center candle represents that your two lives are now joined to one light, and represents the joining together of your two families and sets of friends to one.”
> 
> *Pronouncement As Husband & Wife*
> 
> ____________________ and ___________________in so much as the two of you have agreed to live together in Matrimony, have promised your love for each other by these vows, the giving of these rings and the joining of your hands, I now declare you to be husband and wife.
> 
> *Benediction*
> 
> May the Lord bless you and keep you. May the Lord make his face shine upon you, and be gracious unto you. May the Lord lift up his countenance unto you, and give you peace.
> 
> Congratulations, you may kiss your bride.
> 
> I present to you Mr. and Mrs. ____________________________.
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------
> - See more at: http://www.vowsoftheheart.com/ceram...istian-wedding-ceremony/#sthash.wAXy4LEy.dpuf


You know what?  This is such a blessed post and I sensed in my spirit right as I was reading it, that someone needed to read this and ponder on it in their heart.  I don't know if its someone who is a member here or someone who lurks, but they need to remember this as a covenant and not just mere words to say.

I praise God for you, Shimmie...God Bless you, girl!


----------



## blazingthru

According to a new September 11 poll by the Barna Research Group, 41% of all United States adults believe the world is now living in the "end times" described in the Bible. The research group asked a random sample of 1000 Americans "Do you, personally, believe that the world is currently living in the ‘end times’ as described by prophecies in the Bible, or not?” 54 percent of Protestants and 77 percent of Evangelicals said yes! The response was much different among Catholics with 73 percent saying no, although among Catholics who attend mass regularly 45 percent said yes.


----------



## gvin89

Each one of us is God's special work of art. Through us, he teaches and inspires, delights, encourages, informs and uplifts all those who view our lives. 
Joni e. Tada


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I heard a pastor say once we spend 8 hours sleeping 8 hours working and 8 hours doing what? Is God anywhere in the remaining 8 hrs.


Not to guilt anyone but to make you think, how much time to do we spend with God or doing the things of God each day.   Most days it's all about us, our jobs and families and we usually give him (God) the left overs.  I challenge you and I challenge myself to really make time God, yes we have obligations and responsibilities but none of it should come before God or take the place of God.

Remember this, only what we do for Chirst will last.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> You know what?  This is such a blessed post and I sensed in my spirit right as I was reading it, that someone needed to read this and ponder on it in their heart.  I don't know if its someone who is a member here or someone who lurks, but they need to remember this as a covenant and not just mere words to say.
> 
> I praise God for you, Shimmie...God Bless you, girl!



Thank you Precious Wavy... 

The Marriage Ceremony is Ministry.  How many really and truly 'listen' to it and 'hear' what is actually being said, including the Bride and the Groom.  Are the wedded couple so distracted with the 'hype' of the day, that they don't hear what God is saying to them as they enter into Marriage?   

Are they entering in 'unadvisedly'... ?   

This doesn't apply to "Marriage' only.   It applies to every area of our lives.  Whatever it is that we are about to embark upon.   Whatever it is that we are about to 'commit' to do.   

Before we make that commitment, to anyone or anything.... we wait and take heed to seek God first and to study the 'contract's bylines and the ever existing 'small / tiny' print.   _We stop, drop and pray _.... All of our decisions should not be entered into, 'unadvisedly'.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen...


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I heard a pastor say once we spend 8 hours sleeping 8 hours working and 8 hours doing what? Is God anywhere in the remaining 8 hrs.
> 
> 
> Not to guilt anyone but to make you think, how much time to do we spend with God or doing the things of God each day.   Most days it's all about us, our jobs and families and we usually give him (God) the left overs.  I challenge you and I challenge myself to really make time God, yes we have obligations and responsibilities but none of it should come before God or take the place of God.
> 
> Remember this, only what we do for Chirst will last.



Good Word, Healthy Hair... Good Word  

Keep God in the 2-3 hour Commute... and during the 8 hours of work and even in our sleep.   

_"Holy Spirit, Welcome into My Dreams. _  Come inside and reside, speak freely to my heart, what you desire to speak to me.... 

Counsel my reigns in the 'night seasons (Psalm 16)... I welcome you to tell me what to do.   When I awaken, I shall be refreshed and at peace for you sustained me through the night and into all of my days, for thou art with me. .. Always.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy

Thank you for your siggy and most of all, 'Where it leads'.   

A path of healing for those who read ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Thank you Precious Wavy...
> 
> The Marriage Ceremony is Ministry.  How many really and truly 'listen' to it and 'hear' what is actually being said, including the Bride and the Groom.  Are the wedded couple so distracted with the 'hype' of the day, that they don't hear what God is saying to them as they enter into Marriage?
> 
> Are they entering in 'unadvisedly'... ?
> 
> This doesn't apply to "Marriage' only.   It applies to every area of our lives.  Whatever it is that we are about to embark upon.   Whatever it is that we are about to 'commit' to do.
> 
> Before we make that commitment, to anyone or anything.... we wait and take heed to seek God first and to study the 'contract's bylines and the ever existing 'small / tiny' print.   _We stop, drop and pray _.... All of our decisions should not be entered into, 'unadvisedly'.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen...


This is so true...Amen!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> @Nice & Wavy
> 
> Thank you for your siggy and most of all, 'Where it leads'.
> 
> A path of healing for those who read ...


Amen, sis...I did it myself


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I like it!!!




Nice & Wavy said:


> Amen, sis...I did it myself


----------



## sweetvi

"For God so loved the world that he gave his only begotten son, that whomsoever shall believe will have everlasting life"  John 3:16

I believe Lord, I believe...


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Amen, sis...I did it myself



Simply beautiful...  And you know those are my colors...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie 


​


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Shimmie
> 
> 
> ​



  ;cry:   

Awwwww, thank you.   Sis you made my day.  

Truly, you did.   I had to call my attorney today and it took a lot for me to do so.  It means 'changes' and filing against those in this situation; I just do not feel up to it.  

I've been sitting here at my desk.. Sighing, thinking and talking to the Lord with a huge  *Le Sigh*... He lead me to this thread and your message.   

Thank you so much for being my sister and for being in tune to the Holy Spirit.  

Sis, you 'heard' my *sigh*.  Seriously, you did.  All the way up here.    

Thank you... so much.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> ;cry:
> 
> Awwwww, thank you.   Sis you made my day.
> 
> Truly, you did.   I had to call my attorney today and it took a lot for me to do so.  It means 'changes' and filing against those in this situation; I just do not feel up to it.
> 
> I've been sitting here at my desk.. Sighing, thinking and talking to the Lord with a huge  *Le Sigh*... He lead me to this thread and your message.
> 
> Thank you so much for being my sister and for being in tune to the Holy Spirit.
> 
> Sis, you 'heard' my *sigh*.  Seriously, you did.  All the way up here.
> 
> Thank you... so much.


You are my friend....and as 'Stepin Fetch it' would say "I'd do that much for you" I know "You would do that much for me and more!"

You are a blessing in this forum....you encourage and bless us with your words and love.  I just wanted you to know how much you bless me AND to use my new glow messages.......I'm a ham!


----------



## Laela

On-air midday reminder... "Worry about nothing; instead pray about everything" Oh what a blessing to trly be anxious for naught


----------



## PinkPebbles

"When I was a child, my minister father brought home a 12-year-old boy named Roger, whose parents had died from a drug overdose. There was no one to care for Roger, so my folks decided they’d just raise him as if he were one of their own sons. 


"At first it was quite difficult for Roger to adjust to his new home—an environment free of heroine-addicted adults! Every day, several times a day, I heard my parents saying to Roger: ’No, no. That’s not how we behave in this family.’ ’No, no. You don’t have to scream or fight or hurt other people to get what you want.’ Or ’No, no, Roger, we expect you to show respect in this family.’ And in time Roger began to change.


"Now, did Roger have to make all those changes in order to become a part of the family? No. He was made a part of the family simply by the grace of my father. But did he then have to do a lot of hard work because he was in the family? You bet he did. It was tough for him to change, and he had to work at it. But he was motivated by gratitude for the incredible love he had received.


"Do you have a lot of hard work to do now that the Spirit has adopted you into God’s family? Certainly. But not in order to become a son or a daughter of the heavenly Father. No, you make those changes because you are a son or daughter. And every time you start to revert back to the old addictions to sin, the Holy Spirit will say to you, ’No, no. That’s not how we act in this family.’" (Craig Barnes, author and pastor of National Presbyterian Church, Washington, D.C.; from sermon "The Blessed Trinity," 5-30-99)


----------



## Divine.

You ladies are so inspiring. I hope to be as in tune with the Holy Spirit as you all are one day. 

I think I'm getting better though. I was reading Joyce Meyer's battlefield of the mind, but for some reason I stopped. I just felt something tell me I needed to continue reading. That's when I came across this chapter called Mind Binding Spirits. The Lord knew I needed to read that!

I have been feeling so out of touch lately. I didn't feel connected to God. Little did I know what was going on in the spiritual realm. I prayed for God to release me from Satan's strongholds in my life and let me tell you...I feel so good! Who would've thought that was the reason I have been feeling so out of it. I will never discredit how powerful Satan can be over my life again. He exists and he will sneak in if you allow him to.


----------



## stephluv

Laela said:


> On-air midday reminder... "Worry about nothing; instead pray about everything" Oh what a blessing to trly be anxious for naught


 
Laela - this was my mid-day prayer verse today Phil 4:6- "Be anxious for nothing and Pray about everything"  I love confirmations!


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Hebrews 10:36 ESV

For you have need of endurance, so that when you have done the will of God you may receive what is promised.


----------



## Laela

...Amein, sis!!




stephluv said:


> Laela - this was my mid-day prayer verse today Phil 4:6- "Be anxious for nothing and Pray about everything"  I love confirmations!


----------



## Divine.

*This is what the Lord of Heaven’s Armies, the God of Israel, says: “Do not let your prophets and fortune-tellers who are with you in the land of Babylon trick you. Do not listen to their dreams, (Jeremiah 29:8 NLT)*

I keep seeing this verse...I'm not sure how it applies to me, but it's obvious The Lord wants me to see it. I woke up feeling something wasn't right. Idk what's going on. I could just be overreacting but I'm definitely going to be aware of who I come into contact with today.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^ I keep seeing/hearing about Sanballat and Tobiah we studied the chapter last year now it keeps popping up I'm going to read the whole chapter again.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

When someone tells people to NOT focus on sin, but to look only at the fact that God loves everybody, that that's the only thing that is important..... I say this, there will be many people that will be separate from God for eternity.... if they listen to him.

Yes, GOD LOVES MAN, but................HE HATES SIN.  



> *"There are six things that the Lord hates, seven that are an abomination to him: haughty eyes, a lying tongue, and hands that shed innocent blood, a heart that devises wicked plans, feet that make haste to run to evil, a false witness who breathes out lies, and one who sows discord among brothers."*  Proverbs 6: 16-19


----------



## Sosa

Nice & Wavy said:


> When someone tells people to NOT focus on sin, but to look only at the fact that God loves everybody, that that's the only thing that is important..... I say this, there will be many people that will be separate from God for eternity.... if they listen to him.
> 
> Yes, GOD LOVES MAN, but................HE HATES SIN.



I agree. People in sin should be made aware of the vileness of their sin and be told that GOD  HATES sin (not sinners). And there is also a way to do it without having sinners feel 'judged', turned off, condemned. IMO I think most Christians really find it hard to strike a balance.

We should point out the sin yes, talk about how vile it is and how God hates it. BUT, we shouldn't point out someone's mistakes without pointing also to God's Mercy, don't talk about how guilty they are without talking about God's Grace, don't show them their failures without showing them the Forgiveness from God that is available to them. 

Sinners should be allowed to feel ashamed of their sin as it will sometimes drive them to repentance. But they should know of the sure and only hope that is available for them. That there is as much grace available in Christ in proportion to whatever magnitude of their sin. 

It takes wisdom to win and save souls.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Sosa said:


> I agree. People in sin should be made aware of the vileness of their sin and be told that GOD  HATES sin (not sinners). And there is also a way to do it without having sinners feel 'judged', turned off, condemned. IMO I think most Christians really find it hard to strike a balance.
> 
> We should point out the sin yes, talk about how vile it is and how God hates it. BUT, we shouldn't point out someone's mistakes without pointing also to God's Mercy, don't talk about how guilty they are without talking about God's Grace, don't show them their failures without showing them the Forgiveness from God that is available to them.
> 
> Sinners should be allowed to feel ashamed of their sin as it will sometimes drive them to repentance. But they should know of the sure and only hope that is available for them. That there is as much grace available in Christ in proportion to whatever magnitude of their sin.
> 
> *It takes wisdom to win and save souls.*


Thank you for this post.


----------



## sweetvi

Divine. said:


> *This is what the Lord of Heaven’s Armies, the God of Israel, says: “Do not let your prophets and fortune-tellers who are with you in the land of Babylon trick you. Do not listen to their dreams, (Jeremiah 29:8 NLT)*
> 
> I keep seeing this verse...I'm not sure how it applies to me, but it's obvious The Lord wants me to see it. I woke up feeling something wasn't right. Idk what's going on. I could just be overreacting but I'm definitely going to be aware of who I come into contact with today.




Divine.
That scripture girl!  That scripture!  I went through something just like that scripture.  I believed and everything.  Thank God for repentence!   Lol thank you


----------



## momi

Divine. said:


> *This is what the Lord of Heaven’s Armies, the God of Israel, says: “Do not let your prophets and fortune-tellers who are with you in the land of Babylon trick you. Do not listen to their dreams, (Jeremiah 29:8 NLT)*
> 
> I keep seeing this verse...I'm not sure how it applies to me, but it's obvious The Lord wants me to see it. I woke up feeling something wasn't right. Idk what's going on. I could just be overreacting but I'm definitely going to be aware of who I come into contact with today.



If this verse isn't The Lord's warning loud and clear I'm not sure what is. 

Thanks for sharing this.

ETA: For thus saith the LORD of hosts, the God of Israel; Let not your prophets and your diviners, that be in the midst of you, deceive you, *neither hearken to your dreams which ye cause to be dreamed.* KJV

Will be pondering this as well.


----------



## LadyRaider

If God spends all His time just eating up with HATING sin, then dang... he must spend His time with His face all twisted up and His nose plugged. Everyone sins. All sin is abhorrent to God. There was only one sinless person. I don't know. I can't imagine God being all that consumed with sin. There's just too much of it. Unlike us, He's not going to cherry pick the ones he doesn't do to single out as the most offensive.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

LadyRaider said:


> If God spends all His time just eating up with HATING sin, then dang... he must spend His time with His face all twisted up and His nose plugged. Everyone sins. All sin is abhorrent to God. There was only one sinless person. I don't know. I can't imagine God being all that consumed with sin. There's just too much of it. Unlike us, He's not going to cherry pick the ones he doesn't do to single out as the most offensive.


If this post is because of my post upthread, then you missed the point of the post....


----------



## Divine.

This question goes to anyone willing to answer:   How do you know God's will for your life? I feel like I know, but I'm not sure how you can determine if it's His will for certain or if it's just your thoughts. Do you ask Him to confirm it?

ETA: just got lead to read 1 Corinthians 12. By reading that I think I know what my gift is.


----------



## sounbeweavable

I don't know what it is, but some time in the past two months, things just clicked for me in terms of my relationship with God. I look at the world and the people around me differently and I was different things for myself and for my life. Has anyone else ever experienced that before?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I was just listening to a choir that sounded really really good, but there was something missing no anointing, it's more than looking and sounding good it truly makes the difference.


----------



## Renewed1

Wrong thread.....sorry.  

I do feel that my walk with God is growing.  I find certain things I want to do (or use to do) is no longer a desire.


----------



## Divine.

Oh ok never mind


----------



## Britt

sounbeweavable said:


> I don't know what it is, but some time in the past two months, things just clicked for me in terms of my relationship with God. I look at the world and the people around me differently and I was different things for myself and for my life. Has anyone else ever experienced that before?



Would u care to expound? I ask bc I'm a babe to Christianity and I really would like to read/hear other believers experiences. Renewed1 would you care to share also?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Maracujá

Divine. said:


> This question goes to anyone willing to answer:   *How do you know God's will for your life?* I feel like I know, but I'm not sure how you can determine if it's His will for certain or if it's just your thoughts. Do you ask Him to confirm it?
> 
> ETA: just got lead to read 1 Corinthians 12. By reading that I think I know what my gift is.



This sermon by Voddie Baucham was really helpful to me concerning this matter: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R20mCvTT8Wc

divine


----------



## Nice Lady

*Simple saying, but it is derived from Proverbs:

Lot's of people get advice, only smart ones know how and whether to use it. - Steve Keating*


----------



## Laela

*September 29*

Matthew 15:14           
_Let them alone; they are blind guides of the blind. And if a blind man guides a blind man, both will fall into a pit. (New American Standard)
_
Although Jesus is rebuking the religious leaders for not receiving His words, He is also revealing the fate of those that will continue to follow them. When Jesus makes a statement, it must be examined very closely. The disciples were concerned that the Pharisees were offended when Jesus exposed their hypocrisy. I'm sure there was a time when the disciples thought Jesus was after the same goals as the Pharisees. After all, they were the respected religious leaders of the day, and everyone assumed God set them in place. When blind followers follow blind leaders without considering the quality of their leadership, they bear some responsibility for ending up in the ditch. God makes His word clear enough that anyone who wants to know the truth can receive it. Unfortunately, we have people in leadership positions that don't qualify to lead; but if the followers were sharp, the incompetent leaders would be out of business. Sometimes people are blind followers simply because they are too lazy to investigate for themselves. 

Elder S R Henderson, Associate Pastor
The Rock Baptist Church


----------



## momi

Laela said:


> *September 29*
> 
> Matthew 15:14
> _Let them alone; they are blind guides of the blind. And if a blind man guides a blind man, both will fall into a pit. (New American Standard)
> _
> Although Jesus is rebuking the religious leaders for not receiving His words, He is also revealing the fate of those that will continue to follow them. When Jesus makes a statement, it must be examined very closely. The disciples were concerned that the Pharisees were offended when Jesus exposed their hypocrisy. I'm sure there was a time when the disciples thought Jesus was after the same goals as the Pharisees. After all, they were the respected religious leaders of the day, and everyone assumed God set them in place. When blind followers follow blind leaders without considering the quality of their leadership, they bear some responsibility for ending up in the ditch. *God makes His word clear enough that anyone who wants to know the truth can receive it. Unfortunately, we have people in leadership positions that don't qualify to lead; but if the followers were sharp, the incompetent leaders would be out of business. Sometimes people are blind followers simply because they are too lazy to investigate for themselves. *
> 
> Elder S R Henderson, Associate Pastor
> The Rock Baptist Church



Laela - This is good teaching.


----------



## sweetvi

Ty Adams


Don’t go back to what God delivered you from. It ain't worth it! God paid too much of a high price to set you free!

"Like a dog who goes back to his own vomit,
 so is a fool who always returns to his foolishness." Prov 26:11

Ty Adams


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I didn't do enough for god yesterday. I failed him. I talked about smoking weed. I feel condemned. I know its just the devil talking in my ear but its making me feel so bad. I just want to be pleasing to god. I didn't do him justice. I'm here to save souls and I know it. I just need to take it one day at a time. I need encouragement.


----------



## strenght81

I am afraid to become successful. Sometimes I rather not try at all. Yet in my spirit I know that's not God. He wants more for/from me as I do for myself. Lord cast away my fears and allow me to walk in my light.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

strenght81 said:


> I am afraid to become successful. Sometimes I rather not try at all. Yet in my spirit I know that's not God. He wants more for/from me as I do for myself. Lord cast away my fears and allow me to walk in my light.


 That is a lie from the devil. Cast your fears onto the lord. Do not be dismayed. For god will show his glory through you. Let god use you. Die to yourself. ANd be resurrected in god.


----------



## Shimmie

BronxJazzy said:


> I didn't do enough for god yesterday. I failed him. I talked about smoking weed. I feel condemned. I know its just the devil talking in my ear but its making me feel so bad. I just want to be pleasing to god. I didn't do him justice. I'm here to save souls and I know it. I just need to take it one day at a time. I need encouragement.



You are always enough for God, just by being 'you'...  

Thoughts are like radio and cable TV stations.    When the wrong music or picture shows up.............. just change the channel.


----------



## sweetvi

whatever we release on earth will be released in heaven and whatever we bind on earth shall be bound in heaven (Matthew 18:18).


----------



## Divine.

Maracujá said:


> This sermon by Voddie Baucham was really helpful to me concerning this matter: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R20mCvTT8Wc divine



Finally got a chance to listen to this. That sermon was everything! Thanks again for posting it Maracujá!


----------



## 4HisGlory

Maracuja - I love the sound preaching that Voddie Baucham delivers.  Glad to see that others are listening . . .

Been living in this new city for 1 year, 8 months. Still have not found a church home.  I've have prayed so much about this.  My previous church home allowed me to worship with the body of Christ, fellowship with the body of Christ and be in community with the body of Christ.  They were my family.  I MISS THEM.  They also held me accountable.  I grew in the Word so much when I was with that church.  So did my husband and my kids.  My husband was so open to the word during that time, he would often preach/teach/ and talk to me about God's word.  It filled me with such joy to hear him talk about he Glory of God.  We changed our lives so much.  

I attend BSF now and L-O-V-E it but it is not the same as a church home.  My husband and children do not get to go with me. I don't know what to do.  We have visited at least 30 - 40 churches in the area. People are surprised by this. They give us the look like, just pick one.  Sadly, these churches are not teaching the Word of God or it is so watered down that it doesn't help people grow it's just surface.  We have been attending a church nearby, really just to say we are going.    Maybe I'm expecting too much from a church, but I know what I had. The church we are currently going to is teaching the Word, but the sermons are so short (30 min), I feel like their wrapping up when they start to get to the meat.  He gives the background, builds it up and delivers the point but just when I'm expecting him to go in, he's like Amen, see you next week. LOL.  The choir is horrid.  Sorry but it is.  Christian Rock. I actually sing the words because every song they sing either has scripture in it or it's all about Glorifying God.  Not what God can do for me. I like that, but it's not the style I'm used to, if you know what I mean.  Hmpp!  This is frustrating. Worried about my family, as our relationship is becoming distant from HIM.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^I pray that the Lord directs you and your family to a church where you can be fed and grow in all areas of your life.


----------



## Maracujá

Divine. said:


> Finally got a chance to listen to this. That sermon was everything! Thanks again for posting it Maracujá!





nappygirl said:


> Maracuja - I love the sound preaching that Voddie Baucham delivers.  Glad to see that others are listening . . .



You're welcome divine; nappygirl: Oh yes, his sermons are so sound that it made me purchase a notebook to study them more thoroughly .


----------



## Sosa

Maybe I should get some "soaking" music. I must be late to the game,  because I never knew such a genre existed or never knew there was a name for it.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Thine eyes have not seen. Thy ears have not heard. The blessing of the coming of the lord. All will feel his presence in the coming months. They will all know he is real. Even non believers. God is going to show himself in the coming months and rain down a blessing on the faithful. There will be no room for doubt. His words will be marked by miracles. ANd everyone will know he is real. And is in control.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Its hard sometimes to let god use you. You don't know if your doing the right thing. But you must follow your heart


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Lord have mercy


----------



## Holla

He answered a BIG prayer for me and I am so very grateful. A hurdle was thrown at me with my first client but what God has for me, is for me!  He placed this opportunity in my hands and He has it for me so it shall come to pass.  So happy. So blessed. 

I feel like giving an Abrahamic sacrifice for the way God came through for me!   Thanks is not enough.


----------



## Laela

God won't leave any of us hanging, He equips each of us with unique spiritual gifts: 

Romans 12:6-8 :
Since we have gifts that differ according to the grace given to us, each of us is to exercise them accordingly: if prophecy, according to the proportion of his faith; if service, in his serving; or he who teaches, in his teaching; or he who exhorts, in his exhortation; he who gives, with liberality; he who leads, with diligence; he who shows mercy, with cheerfulness.


----------



## Laela

I'm not much of a conspiracy theorist but noting this young lady shot at the White House. Anyone even cares what her sister said ? She said:_ "It's impossible"_... praying for the well-being of the baby girl she left behind.  Can't believe everything in the media. Something's amiss....


----------



## Laela

Oh, and btw... What's with the  "mentally ill black folks" targeting the DC area lately...I find it ironic that *Miriam *Carey and *Aaron *Alexis were both the same age, 34.  Note the biblical first names. Should we wait to hear about Moses? I may be reaching..but somethings not right. OK? <mini vent>


----------



## Renewed1

Brittster said:


> Would u care to expound? I ask bc I'm a babe  to Christianity and I really would like to read/hear other believers  experiences. @Renewed1 would you care to share also?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




Brittster I was referring to the "social scene" (Disclaimer:  I'm only  socializing....not drinking.....or even dancing).  I just don't have a desire to do those things anymore or hanging with strangers.  That's all.


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> I'm not much of a conspiracy theorist but noting this young lady shot at the White House. Anyone even cares what her sister said ? She said:_ "It's impossible"_... praying for the well-being of the baby girl she left behind.  Can't believe everything in the media. Something's amiss....





Laela said:


> Oh, and btw... What's with the  "mentally ill black folks" targeting the DC area lately...I find it ironic that *Miriam *Carey and *Aaron *Alexis were both the same age, 34.  Note the biblical first names. Should we wait to hear about Moses? I may be reaching..but somethings not right. OK? <mini vent>



Oh wow.... both of these people were Black?   Either way, it's very sad, even if they were of another race.   But this behavior is random for AA's.


----------



## Nice Lady

*“God knows your value; He sees your potential. You may not understand everything you are going through right now. But hold your head up high, knowing that God is in control and he has a great plan and purpose for your life. Your dreams may not have turned out exactly as you’d hoped, but the bible says that God’s ways are better and higher than our ways, even when everybody else rejects you, remember, God stands before you with His arms open wide. He always accepts you. He always confirms your value. God sees your two good moves! You are His prized possession. No matter what you go through in life, no matter how many disappointments you suffer, your value in God’s eyes always remains the same. You will always be the apple of His eye. He will never give up on you, so don’t give up on yourself.” 

― Joel Osteen, Your Best Life Now: 7 Steps to Living at Your Full Potential*


----------



## Nice Lady

People getting better and progressing is of prime importance in God's kingdom


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Only what you do for Christ will last.


----------



## Nice Lady

*“Look at all the people who received miracles from Jesus during His ministry on earth. Not a single one of them deserved it. They did nothing to earn their miracles… On the other hand, we don’t find any record of those who were trying to deserve blessings from God – the Pharisees – receiving anything from Jesus!” *


----------



## Laela

Enjoyed a conversation this morning with mom that was edifying... Zac reminded her of the reliance to look for on an 'emotional church service', that only excites the senses yet leaves one's spirit unquicked and dead. Ironically, SIL mentioned something along the same lines to me yesterday... can't be caught up in appearances.. it's much deeper;  Feed the spirit.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Psalms 1
Blessed is that man that walketh not in the counsel of the ungodly, nor standeth in the way of sinners, nor sitteth in the seat of the scornful.


Who is the ungodly?

The ungodly are persons opposed to God (which also means Jesus).


Who are the person's opposed to God, those who do not follow or believe in him.


----------



## CoilyFields

Pray for me...


----------



## Shimmie

CoilyFields said:


> Pray for me...



Precious Coily... Whatever it is.....for you and with you I pray.  In Jesus' Name, Father we bring our dear sister before you in loving prayer.   Whatever her needs, her hurts, her  pain, her heart's cry, we bow before you asking for you to shower her in loving blessings and healings that only you can give.  

Bless her heart, her family, her loved ones, her finances, her sources of income to increase and for the one in her heart that she cries out for in prayer for your protection.     Keep her safe and guide her and comfort her through the loving care and blessings of the Holy Spirit who knows all and heals all that concerns her.   

Father let her know for sure and beyond sure, that no weapon, physical or otherwise, no threat, no diseases nor fear of such can ever rule against her.

Father she has a spirit and faith that I truly admire.  She has stood when and where others have not.   In this time of need in her life, she will stand even stronger and will come out of this beyond Victorious!

In Jesus' Name, we thank you with loving  hearts. 

Amen and Amen.  

 

For you Precious CoilyFields


----------



## CoilyFields

Shimmie said:


> Precious Coily... Whatever it is.....for you and with you I pray. In Jesus' Name, Father we bring our dear sister before you in loving prayer. Whatever her needs, her hurts, her pain, her heart's cry, we bow before you asking for you to shower her in loving blessings and healings that only you can give.
> 
> Bless her heart, her family, her loved ones, her finances, her sources of income to increase and for the one in her heart that she cries out for in prayer for your protection. Keep her safe and guide her and comfort her through the loving care and blessings of the Holy Spirit who knows all and heals all that concerns her.
> 
> Father let her know for sure and beyond sure, that no weapon, physical or otherwise, no threat, no diseases nor fear of such can ever rule against her.
> 
> Father she has a spirit and faith that I truly admire. She has stood when and where others have not. In this time of need in her life, she will stand even stronger and will come out of this beyond Victorious!
> 
> In Jesus' Name, we thank you with loving hearts.
> 
> Amen and Amen.
> 
> 
> 
> For you Precious @CoilyFields


 
Thank you Shimmie

You dont know how much it means to me to read that prayer. Its reasurring that the saints will add their prayers to mine in this dry land that Im in right now. My heart is uplifted knowing that the volume has been raised to heaven since my voice has grown hoarse and I feel weary of even praying for myself. Thank you and everyone else that offered up prayer and agreement.


----------



## Shimmie

CoilyFields said:


> Thank you Shimmie
> 
> You dont know how much it means to me to read that prayer. Its reasurring that the saints will add their prayers to mine in this dry land that Im in right now. My heart is uplifted knowing that the volume has been raised to heaven since my voice has grown hoarse and I feel weary of even praying for myself. Thank you and everyone else that offered up prayer and agreement.



We're all 'Family' here.   We love you.  

Beyond Words, beyond 'quotes', beyond uttered 'cliches'... We love you.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

CoilyFields said:


> Pray for me...



I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Laela

Jesus Christ is Lord over all, He certainly is Lord over these United States of America....


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Why did I torture myself by watching Preachers of L.A.? This show is making my blood pressure go up....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^^It's awful...I need to find that thread


----------



## Laela

Gotta agree with Dr. Rutland on this message to atheists (paraphrasing):  If there is no God, then what are you fighting against? If I tell you I see a big purple gorilla in the room, would you jump up and emphatically deny it?


----------



## momi

Laela said:


> Gotta agree with Dr. Rutland on this message to atheists (paraphrasing):  If there is no God, then what are you fighting against? If I tell you I see a big purple gorilla in the room, would you jump up and emphatically deny it?



^^^ Exactly.


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Gotta agree with Dr. Rutland on this message to atheists (paraphrasing):  If there is no God, then what are you fighting against?
> 
> *  If I tell you I see a big purple gorilla in the room, would you jump up and emphatically deny it?  *



 Now who could deny a *purple gorilla*?


----------



## Laela

too funny Shimmie! ... 



Shimmie said:


> Now who could deny a *purple gorilla*?


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> too funny Shimmie! ...



  I'm just sayin'....


----------



## Laela

Reading baddison's thread brought this thought to the forefront again..lol.. ever notice how a couple that's been married a while tend to look alike? The longer they stay married, the more and more they become one..finishing each other's thoughts, laughing at the same thing at the same time, etc. it's like infusing oil with flowers or herbs..  impossible to separate. Biblically, it's what Mark 10: 7-9 means to me.


----------



## nubianprincess83

*John 14:1-4*_“Let not your hearts be troubled. Believe in God; believe also in me. In my Father’s house are many rooms. If it were not so, would I have told you that I go to prepare a place for you? And if I go and prepare a place for you, I will come again and will take you to myself, that where I am you may be also. And you know the way to where I am going.”_


​


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

my 20 year old nephew was talking to a girlfriend about church the other day, the girl was explaining that her father was saved but her mother just went to church every Sunday, his response;  "What is she going to church for every Sunday and still ain't saved, that don't make no sense"

I considered that for a moment...


----------



## LadyRaider

Guess I will take the leap and transfer my letter. 
Like the sermons? Check
Like the people? So far. Check
Extremely close to home? Check
Lots of stuff going on? Check
Like the preacher? Check
The preacher is a Ph.D? Check (as of July 2013)
THe preacher is not an Aggie? NOT a check... everything can't be perfect. 
The preacher is beautiful? Check

Okay that last one... it's just that my first and only pastor was beautiful. So I'm used to it. Now my old pastor was tall and broad shouldered, and this new guy... well he's itty bitty. But I got a good, close look at him today and he's absolutely beautiful. Angelic, really. 

I'm going to do it. This week or next. Yay me.


----------



## topsyturvy86

I watched this video about Ja Rule taking the first step in his relationship with Jesus' (link - http://vimeo.com/77281434) at my church in New York (I go to the London church) and got me thinking about the power of acceptance and non-judgmentalism in the house of God. 

In the London church this year we have seen salvations like never before, we had over 130 decisions in one weekend this year (in 4 Sunday services + Saturday night service + sisterhood night). That is not normal in a time when the church is said to be in decline and when the world is becoming crazy. As much as there is a Grace in our house and it is God that adds to our family, I believe one of the main things that we do right is that people can just come as they are and find acceptance and love and a place that they belong regardless of where they are now and what they have done in the past. Just thinking about that makes me imagine what it would be like if people knew that in Church (all churches) they will find love and acceptance and value for who they are without any masks, that they would find purpose and life and authentic friendship and community. The Church will not be in decline. If the Church is more synonymous with love (which is the very nature and essence of God) and not judgement who wouldn't want to at least give it a try?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

yesterday church was awesome, we worshipped for hours there was not message preached, oh to be in the presence of God....


----------



## Shimmie

topsyturvy86 said:


> I watched this video about Ja Rule taking the first step in his relationship with Jesus' (link - http://vimeo.com/77281434) at my church in New York (I go to the London church) and got me thinking about the power of acceptance and non-judgmentalism in the house of God.
> 
> In the London church this year we have seen salvations like never before, we had over 130 decisions in one weekend this year (in 4 Sunday services + Saturday night service + sisterhood night). That is not normal in a time when the church is said to be in decline and when the world is becoming crazy. As much as there is a Grace in our house and it is God that adds to our family, I believe one of the main things that we do right is that people can just come as they are and find acceptance and love and a place that they belong regardless of where they are now and what they have done in the past. Just thinking about that makes me imagine what it would be like if people knew that in Church (all churches) they will find love and acceptance and value for who they are without any masks, that they would find purpose and life and authentic friendship and community. The Church will not be in decline. If the Church is more synonymous with love (which is the very nature and essence of God) and not judgement who wouldn't want to at least give it a try?



topsyturvy86... 

I didn't realize that you were in London (UK).   I always find it amazing and heartwarming to see how we are connected country to country.   

It wonderful to hear about the abundance in salvations occurring in your Church.   I pray that it continues and that each heart is truly rendered unto the Lord far above and beyond the 'moment' when they prayed to give their hearts to Jesus.  

I don't know of any Church (personally) who has ever turned anyone away from the Altar or prayer to receive Jesus Christ as their Lord and Saviour.    

To God be the Glory for all who comes unto Him in sincere surrender to live for him. 

God bless you...


----------



## DreamLife

Hello Ladies. Hope everyone is doing well...I feel like I haven't been on here in forever. Within a few short months I feel like my life has been turned upside down. Everything...my relationship with God, my career, my mindset, my relationships with family and friends. Some things wonderful, some things not so good. Some things I've prayed for so hard to come to pass seem to be coming my way, and some things that I prayed to God to save me (and my family from) seem to be inevitable at this point. It's been a roller coaster of a ride. Trying to take things day by day and know that God is always with me.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Prayer meeting last night was intense, many received their deliverance...It's not always a quick process so if you wanted to go home and catch your favorite Monday night movie you would have missed it, deliverance calls for tarrying.  Almost at the end of prayer a younger sister came over and embraced me , I wept like a baby I don't know where that came from but I left out there feeling lighter .  I thank God for my sister's obedience.


----------



## felic1

We had a lovely prayer meeting tonight. I am so glad to be led to go.


----------



## Shimmie

PinkPebbles...

I can't thank you enough for your Prayer thread for our Black men....

Here's one of the reasons why this is so on time...

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...-lawsuit-barneys-new-york-nypd_n_4148490.html

I thank God for your faithful obedience and compassion for such intense prayer for these types of prayer are truly intense and yet fruitful... abundantly fruitful for our Black men. 

I didn't want to post this article in your thread as it would have started a string of responses which would have distracted from the prayers being posted.   I wanted to thank you here to avoid any derailments.   

God bless you.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Last night at church obedience and respect for authority was preached.

Do you respect your pastors and elders, do you follow their instructions?

Do you know that they represent God (or at least should)?


----------



## Blackpearl1993

The Coming Wealth Transfer
TGIF Today God Is First Volume 2, by Os Hillman
10-24-2013
But the wealth of the sinner is stored up for the righteous (Prov 13:22).

In the last days there will be a transfer of wealth into the hands of the righteous for the purpose of funding a great harvest of souls and for believers to have greater influence on society in the name of Christ. This will happen in at least four ways.

1. Supernatural Transfer - Like the Israelites leaving Egypt, Christians and non-profit organizations will receive major gifts from individuals or foundations to carryout their Christian mission. In 2004, the Salvation Army received one of the largest gifts ever for Christian ministry via the founder's wife of McDonald's, Joan Kroc, in the amount of 1.5 billion dollars.

2. Power to Make Wealth - God is going to give witty inventions to believers throughout the world that will generate wealth. This has already begun. "But remember the LORD your God, for it is he who gives you the ability to produce wealth, and so confirms his covenant, which he swore to your forefathers, as it is today" (Deut 8:18).

3. Social Entrepreneurship - Just as Joseph was entrusted with the resources of Egypt to solve a societal problem resulting from a famine in the land, God is going to transfer money to believers who are solving societal problems. Governments will fund private enterprises because government is not been able to do it.

4. Wealthy Individual "Conversions" ? Finally, many non-believers who are wealthy will become Christians in these last days and will begin to use their wealth for Kingdom purposes.

The transfer of wealth is designed to accelerate God's activity on the earth, not to simply make believers wealthy. Pray that God uses your work life call to accelerate His Kingdom on earth. And pray that God raises up good stewards of wealth.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Blackpearl1993 said:


> The Coming Wealth Transfer
> TGIF Today God Is First Volume 2, by Os Hillman
> 10-24-2013
> But the wealth of the sinner is stored up for the righteous (Prov 13:22).
> 
> In the last days there will be a transfer of wealth into the hands of the righteous for the purpose of funding a great harvest of souls and for believers to have greater influence on society in the name of Christ. This will happen in at least four ways.
> 
> 1. Supernatural Transfer - Like the Israelites leaving Egypt, Christians and non-profit organizations will receive major gifts from individuals or foundations to carryout their Christian mission. In 2004, the Salvation Army received one of the largest gifts ever for Christian ministry via the founder's wife of McDonald's, Joan Kroc, in the amount of 1.5 billion dollars.
> 
> 2. Power to Make Wealth - God is going to give witty inventions to believers throughout the world that will generate wealth. This has already begun. "But remember the LORD your God, for it is he who gives you the ability to produce wealth, and so confirms his covenant, which he swore to your forefathers, as it is today" (Deut 8:18).
> 
> 3. Social Entrepreneurship - Just as Joseph was entrusted with the resources of Egypt to solve a societal problem resulting from a famine in the land, God is going to transfer money to believers who are solving societal problems. Governments will fund private enterprises because government is not been able to do it.
> 
> 4. Wealthy Individual "Conversions" ? Finally, many non-believers who are wealthy will become Christians in these last days and will begin to use their wealth for Kingdom purposes.
> 
> The transfer of wealth is designed to accelerate God's activity on the earth, not to simply make believers wealthy. Pray that God uses your work life call to accelerate His Kingdom on earth. And pray that God raises up good stewards of wealth.



Hmmmm. This sounds like dominion theology.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Shimmie thank you for sharing this article. And I thank God for giving each one of us a heart to pray for our young boys and men.

I truly believe God is not please with what is going on in our culture (the music, in the schools, in the homes, the pulpit, the white house, community) and He is sounding the alarm....



Shimmie said:


> @PinkPebbles...
> 
> I can't thank you enough for your Prayer thread for our Black men....
> 
> Here's one of the reasons why this is so on time...
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...-lawsuit-barneys-new-york-nypd_n_4148490.html
> 
> I thank God for your faithful obedience and compassion for such intense prayer for these types of prayer are truly intense and yet fruitful... abundantly fruitful for our Black men.
> 
> I didn't want to post this article in your thread as it would have started a string of responses which would have distracted from the prayers being posted. I wanted to thank you here to avoid any derailments.
> 
> God bless you.


----------



## Laela

That news is a shame and upsetting... what year is this?! *Trayon*? really... 

I agree the timing is perfect for prayer for our young men.






Shimmie said:


> PinkPebbles...
> 
> I can't thank you enough for your Prayer thread for our Black men....
> 
> Here's one of the reasons why this is so on time...
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...-lawsuit-barneys-new-york-nypd_n_4148490.html
> 
> I thank God for your faithful obedience and compassion for such intense prayer for these types of prayer are truly intense and yet fruitful... abundantly fruitful for our Black men.
> 
> I didn't want to post this article in your thread as it would have started a string of responses which would have distracted from the prayers being posted.   I wanted to thank you here to avoid any derailments.
> 
> God bless you.


----------



## Shimmie

PinkPebbles said:


> Shimmie thank you for sharing this article. And I thank God for giving each one of us a heart to pray for our young boys and men.
> 
> I truly believe God is not please with what is going on in our culture (the music, in the schools, in the homes, the pulpit, the white house, community) and He is sounding the alarm....





Laela said:


> That news is a shame and upsetting... what year is this?! *Trayon*? really...
> 
> I agree the timing is perfect for prayer for our young men.



Thank you PinkPebbles and Laela...  

Prayers for our men and boys is so ever needed now more than ever before.   These are God's intended Leaders and the enemy is out to prevent their God filled Destinies.

Our prayers prevail against the kingdom of darkness...for darkness cannot 'see' to end their Destiny... Praise God forever.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Devotional


Are You Under Attack?
_Watch and pray, lest you enter into temptation. The spirit indeed is willing, but the flesh is weak. *-Matthew 26:41*_

When it comes to a spiritual attack, it is crucial to recognize the warning signs.  Take a look at some of the ways you can detect the devil trying to slither his way into your life:​· You have a loss of spiritual desire. 
·         You experience physical fatigue. 
·         You are under “lack attack.” 
·         You have a weakening prayer life.
·         You feel overwhelmed and hopeless. 
·         Old habits and lifestyle begin to resurface in your life.
·         You pull away from godly relationships.

If you are experiencing any of these in your life, watch out!

Think About It
Name one instance in your life recently where you know without a doubt that you were under spiritual attack.  What made you vulnerable?

Heavenly Father,

Open my eyes to the hidden attacks of the enemy today. Help me to strengthen my walk of faith by inhaling the Word of God and exhaling with prayer. I make a new commitment today to spend time breathing You in. Amen.

Jentezen Franklin


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Lord thank you for deliverance it's your good pleasure that we are 'whole' people.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

quoting my dear sister 




Shimmie said:


> Oh but for the Grace and Love of God for us... Oh but for His Grace...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

God is good!


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> God is good!



  Yep... He surely is .... God surely is Good, all the time.


----------



## aribell

It seems the world right now is growing tired of itself...very interesting.  I wonder what is happening spiritually behind it all.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

so my co-worker a pastor's wife, said she had to hurry get home yesterday because her husband (the pastor) was getting the kids ready for Halloween, they were taking the kids to the mall to go trick or treatingerplexed


----------



## LadyRaider

Wow. So I like the main service at this new church. I have been going for a while. I really like the little Aggie Pastor. I do think it's strange that in a church that huge there are NO blacks and latinos? None??? I mean I understand I am from Austin and this is San Angelo. But still...

Today I decided to go to Sunday School. But the class I picked in the guide had "disbanded." Nice lady decides to deliver me to the new class on the schedule. 

I'm not that young, but everyone in there was easily 30 years older than me. 
You know that saying where it talks about, "At first they came for the jews... and I didn't say anything..."?

Well they started talking in an ignorant fashion about immigrants. All these foreigners having all these babies (some tie to the Egypt "king" wanting to kill all the hebrew babies.)

So this old lady says, "I'm not worried about their skin color. I'm worried that the muslims will soon outnumber the christians."

So I'm sitting there not saying anything, but thinking, "ALL THOSE BROWN PEOPLE ARE CATHOLICS PREDOMINATELY, YOU IDIOT."

But see? I didn't say anything.

Then the 81 year old who is leading the "discussion" starts rambling off topic that in America some of the slaves had it good. That slavery was better than welfare. Classic rightwing revisionist history. 

I had to say something then. I just said, "No there's nothing worse than not being free. Freedom is worth dying for." I could have gone on mentioning the American Revolution and revisionist history to assuage guilt. 

Meh... old dude stuck to his guns. I couldn't wait to get out of there. My dad warned me about Sunday School. I should have listened.


----------



## Shimmie

LadyRaider said:


> Wow. So I like the main service at this new church. I have been going for a while. I really like the little Aggie Pastor. I do think it's strange that in a church that huge there are NO blacks and latinos? None??? I mean I understand I am from Austin and this is San Angelo. But still...
> 
> Today I decided to go to Sunday School. But the class I picked in the guide had "disbanded." Nice lady decides to deliver me to the new class on the schedule.
> 
> I'm not that young, but everyone in there was easily 30 years older than me.
> You know that saying where it talks about, "At first they came for the jews... and I didn't say anything..."?
> 
> Well they started talking in an ignorant fashion about immigrants. All these foreigners having all these babies (some tie to the Egypt "king" wanting to kill all the hebrew babies.)
> 
> So this old lady says, "I'm not worried about their skin color. I'm worried that the muslims will soon outnumber the christians."
> 
> So I'm sitting there not saying anything, but thinking, "ALL THOSE BROWN PEOPLE ARE CATHOLICS PREDOMINATELY, YOU IDIOT."
> 
> But see? I didn't say anything.
> 
> Then the 81 year old who is leading the "discussion" starts rambling off topic that in America some of the slaves had it good. That slavery was better than welfare. Classic rightwing revisionist history.
> 
> I had to say something then. I just said, "No there's nothing worse than not being free. Freedom is worth dying for." I could have gone on mentioning the American Revolution and revisionist history to assuage guilt.
> 
> Meh... old dude stuck to his guns. I couldn't wait to get out of there. My dad warned me about Sunday School. I should have listened.



It appears that God is showing you 'beneath the surface' ... the hearts that dwell therein.  

The Holy Spirit is teaching you something   He teaches us all, wherever we are.. . _wherever. _


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> so my co-worker a pastor's wife, said she had to hurry get home yesterday because her husband (the pastor) was getting the kids ready for Halloween, they were taking the kids to the mall to go trick or treatingerplexed



I know, Healthy Hair... I know  *huge sigh*.

Are they not thinking, let alone, praying before they partake of such of this?


----------



## Laela

The child's name means Faith... I get angry sometimes when these things happen. All that keeps me going is I really trust God. He sees all and I'm settled in my spirit with that. No one/nothing can take that from me.


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> The child's name means Faith... I get angry sometimes when these things happen. All that keeps me going is I really trust God. He sees all and I'm settled in my spirit with that. No one/nothing can take that from me.



Laela, what happen sweetheart?


----------



## Laela

Shimmie....  was a random introspective thought on what I've been seeing in the news lately, particularly one about a child burned and thrown into a trash can by her "parents"...    among other 'news'. I just happened to look up what her name mean and expressed my thoughts... I trust all's well with you, Big Sis!


----------



## Laela

*Isaiah 61:10*
King James Version (KJV)
I will greatly rejoice in the Lord, my soul will exult in my God; for He has clothed me with the garments of salvation, He has covered me with the robe of righteousness, as a bridegroom decks himself with a garland, and as a bride adorns herself with her jewels.


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Shimmie....  was a random introspective thought on what I've been seeing in the news lately, particularly one about a child burned and thrown into a trash can by her "parents"...    among other 'news'. I just happened to look up what her name mean and expressed my thoughts... I trust all's well with you, Big Sis!



Thanks for sharing Laela.   Such a heartbreak that is, especially with so many couples who desire to have children and have been unable.  Couples who would never harm a child but love them beyond measure.   


As for me, all is well and I pray for you and Hubby likewise.   

Love the two of you very much and more. 

Always,


----------



## LadyRaider

My friend told me not to give up on the Sunday Schools. So I tried again today. I went to one led by one of the employees of the church. I think she's the minister of families or something. 

Win. Win. I enjoyed the people, and the little lesson. Then they had food. Yay.

Unfortunately the old dude who led last week's sunday school saw me as I was heading down for the food. He said, "I didn't offend you last week, did I?" I said, "No. I just went to this Sunday School because they promised to feed me." 

Shrug... later the lady, Jill, who is some sort of minister asked me about it. I told her I was indeed offended last week, and I told her what he said about slavery being better than welfare (she asked). She looked appalled and said something about "crazy white people." Hah hah. Her words, not mine.


----------



## Shimmie

LadyRaider said:


> My friend told me not to give up on the Sunday Schools. So I tried again today. I went to one led by one of the employees of the church. I think she's the minister of families or something.
> 
> Win. Win. I enjoyed the people, and the little lesson. Then they had food. Yay.
> 
> Unfortunately the old dude who led last week's sunday school saw me as I was heading down for the food. He said, "I didn't offend you last week, did I?" I said, "No. I just went to this Sunday School because they promised to feed me."
> 
> Shrug... later the lady, Jill, who is some sort of minister asked me about it. I told her I was indeed offended last week, and I told her what he said about slavery being better than welfare (she asked). She looked appalled and said something about "crazy white people." Hah hah. Her words, not mine.



Don't give up on God... He loves you too much to disappoint you or lose you. 

As for the teachers who have 'food', that's cool, however always remember what Jesus said:

_"Man cannot live by bread alone..." _

Not all teachers who offer food for the body will have food for the soul.  

Best wishes on your journey, it's very interesting and I am blessed by your posts.  Keep them coming...  Promise?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

motes and beams, Lord help me not to be a hypocrite.


----------



## Laela

Amein and all is well. Every time I give hubby your regards he smiles... we love you much!
:heart2:
God bless~




Shimmie said:


> Thanks for sharing Laela.   Such a heartbreak that is, especially with so many couples who desire to have children and have been unable.  Couples who would
> 
> never harm a child but love them beyond measure.
> 
> 
> As for me, all is well and I pray for you and Hubby likewise.
> 
> Love the two of you very much and more.
> 
> Always,


----------



## MrsHaseeb

I pray all is well with each and every one of the precious ladies here!!


----------



## LucieLoo12

God is good....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

LucieLoo12 said:


> God is good....


 


I'm a witness that He IS!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

God spoils me sometimes. Literally, I'll think about something I want. Nothing serious, just a random thought. Then poof, there it is. I thank him for the smalls things, too.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Want to say hello and hope all is well with you ladies.

God bless you!

N&W


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Nice & Wavy said:


> Want to say hello and hope all is well with you ladies.
> 
> God bless you!
> 
> N&W



God bless sis


----------



## Nice & Wavy

MrsHaseeb said:


> God bless sis


God bless you too, MrsHaseeb.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Nice & Wavy said:


> Want to say hello and hope all is well with you ladies.
> 
> God bless you!
> 
> N&W




Missed you Dear, God bless you too.


----------



## mrselle

Sometimes I wonder why I'm the one who has to deal with all of this.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Missed you Dear, God bless you too.


I miss you too, sis.  Will talk soon!


----------



## Laela

Word of the Day
Hab. 2
_19 Woe to him who says to wood, 'Awake!' To silent stone, 'Arise! It shall teach!' Behold, it is overlaid with gold and silver, Yet in it there is no breath at all. 20 But the Lord is in His holy temple. Let all the earth keep silence before Him."_


----------



## LovelyRo

Thank you Jesus!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Love to all!  Happy, blessed Thanksgiving!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

10 Things We Should Be Thankful and Grateful For:
______________________________

1. Got drinkable water? About 1.1 billion people in the world don’t have access to clean drinking water. Because of that, about 9 million people will die this year because of water-related illnesses. The next time you open a bottle of Dasani or drink from your tap, remember that millions of women around the world spend an average of four hours daily walking to get water.

2. Do you eat three meals a day? The World Health Organization estimates that one-third of the world’s population is overfed, one-third is underfed and one-third is starving. Approximately 925 million people in the developing world are chronically undernourished, and 15 million children die annually because of hunger.

3. Got electricity? About 1.5 billion people in this world have no access to electrical power. In the nation of Malawi, where I preached two weeks ago, only 9 percent of the people have electric lights. Do you enjoy that oven in your kitchen? The next time you prepare a meal, remember that 2.5 billion people in the world still use wood or charcoal to cook their food. Do you enjoy your washing machine? Data analyst Hans Rosling recently reported that 5 billion people in the world still wash their clothes by hand.

4. Got a roof over your head? The U.N. Commission on Human Rights says there are 100 million homeless people in the world. One in three children in the world live without adequate shelter. And today there are about 42 million people who are living as refugees. Most were displaced by war and live in crude camps.

5. Do you own a car? The United States still has the highest number of motor vehicles in the world. Globally, only 1 out of every 8 people has access to a car. Many of the others either walk, take crowded buses or public vans or ride on bicycles, rickshaws or animals. Did you fly somewhere in the past year? You are blessed. Only 5 to 7 percent of people in the world have ever flown in an airplane.

6. Do you have a flushable toilet? The United Nations Development Program reports that 2.6 billion people do not have access to any toilet facilities. India has the largest percentage of people who lack adequate sanitation. About 638 million Indians must go outdoors.

7. Can you read? Nearly a billion people entered the 21st century unable to read a book or sign their names. There are 72 million children who should be in school but are not enrolled. If you have a college degree, you are in a privileged minority; only 6.7 percent of people in the world have a college diploma. 

8. Do you have health care? Here in the United States, we are debating the pros and cons of Obamacare—and griping about the reliability of the government’s infamous health care website. But let’s keep in mind that in developing countries, you might wait 8 hours to see a doctor in a clinic where there are no medicines and no electricity—and you might have to bribe the doctor to see him.

9. Do you have political freedom? About 1.6 billion people in the world live in repressive societies where they have no say in how they are governed. They face severe consequences if they express their beliefs or assemble peacefully. The most oppressive countries today include North Korea, Somalia, Saudi Arabia, Syria, Eritrea and Equatorial Guinea.

10. Are you free to worship? More than 75 percent of the world's population lives in areas with severe religious restrictions. Christians in more than 60 countries face persecution simply because of their belief in Jesus Christ. 

I encourage you to make your own list of blessings. Thanksgiving is not an optional virtue. Without it, our pride swells and our selfishness consumes us. This is why David wrote, “Bless the Lord, O my soul, and forget none of His benefits” (Ps. 103:2, NASB). Thanksgiving is an important exercise because it adjusts our attitude. It calibrates our hearts so we remember again why we are blessed and who deserves the credit for our blessings.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

SPIRITUAL JUNK FOOD


In many countries, childhood obesity is at an all-time high. A major culpit in such unhealthy weight gain is poor eating habits and junk food.
The term junk food refers to items that taste good but lack nutritional value and are often very high in calories and fat. Chips, soft drinks, candy bars, cookies, and many meals purchased at fast=food restaurants fit these criteria.

To be spiritually healthy, we have to avoid "spiritual junk food" as well. Some religious teachers proclaim "a different gospel" (Gal.1:6), ranging from health=and-wealth to a counterfeit spirituality. And some Christian music and books also contain false teaching. Taking in this kind of "food" may seem to satisfy spiritual hunger, but it will not lead to spiritual health.


Hebrew warns us:"Do not be carried about with various and strange doctrine. For it is good that the heart be established by grace" (Heb. 13:9). False teaching is detrimental to our health and is not profitable, because it cannot cleanse from sin nor give power for spiritual growth. But biblical content that is based upon grace and truth does both.


Avoid "spiritual junk food" and instead feast on God's Word to promote your spiritual health.


Feeding on God's truth will help us avoid swalling lies.




Scripture Text; Hebrew 13:9.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Times we live in are so wicked...thank God, Jesus is coming back to take us from this evil, wicked place.

*Church of England Proposes Celebrating Gay Marriage*
http://www.newsmax.com/newswidget/g...medium=nmwidget&amp;utm_campaign=widgetphase1

Church of England clergy would be able to recognize and celebrate same-sex marriages and partnerships in church services under proposals unveiled on Thursday that strengthen the church's more open approach to homosexuality.

The proposals come after the mother church for the world's 80 million Anglicans earlier this year dropped its ban on gay clergy in civil partnerships becoming bishops.

One of 18 recommendations put forward by a two-year working group suggested clergy should "be able to offer appropriate services to mark a faithful same-sex relationship".

The group, which had its dissenters, also said the church should warmly welcome and affirm "the presence within the church of gay and lesbian people both lay and ordained".

"The church's teaching on sexuality is in tension with contemporary social attitudes, not only for gay and lesbian Christians but for straight Christians too," noted the report that will now be discussed by key groups in the church.

The spiritual head of the Church of England, Archbishop of Canterbury Justin Welby, has acknowledged there has been a "revolution" in attitudes towards homosexuality and that the church's stance against gay marriage could be seen as out-of-step with public opinion.

Parliament approved same-sex marriage earlier this year, despite opposition from several religious groups and Conservative legislators, allowing gay couples to marry in England from 2014.

© 2013 Thomson/Reuters. All rights reserved.


----------



## JaneBond007

Respecting one's body goes far beyond using condoms in pre-marital sex.  The body is so precious, G-d dwells there within the soul.  Maybe virginity, celibacy and responsibility towards other by not enticing them into pre-marital sex ought return to the Black community.  There are enough hurt children without fathers, women dying of AIDS and infected with other sti's/std's and most importantly, dry hearts.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Times we live in are so wicked...thank God, Jesus is coming back to take us from this evil, wicked place.
> 
> *Church of England Proposes Celebrating Gay Marriage*
> http://www.newsmax.com/newswidget/g...medium=nmwidget&amp;utm_campaign=widgetphase1
> 
> Church of England clergy would be able to recognize and celebrate same-sex marriages and partnerships in church services under proposals unveiled on Thursday that strengthen the church's more open approach to homosexuality.
> 
> The proposals come after the mother church for the world's 80 million Anglicans earlier this year dropped its ban on gay clergy in civil partnerships becoming bishops.
> 
> One of 18 recommendations put forward by a two-year working group suggested clergy should "be able to offer appropriate services to mark a faithful same-sex relationship".
> 
> The group, which had its dissenters, also said the church should warmly welcome and affirm "the presence within the church of gay and lesbian people both lay and ordained".
> 
> "The church's teaching on sexuality is in tension with contemporary social attitudes, not only for gay and lesbian Christians but for straight Christians too," noted the report that will now be discussed by key groups in the church.
> 
> The spiritual head of the Church of England, Archbishop of Canterbury Justin Welby, has acknowledged there has been a "revolution" in attitudes towards homosexuality and that the church's stance against gay marriage could be seen as out-of-step with public opinion.
> 
> Parliament approved same-sex marriage earlier this year, despite opposition from several religious groups and Conservative legislators, allowing gay couples to marry in England from 2014.
> 
> © 2013 Thomson/Reuters. All rights reserved.



Hi Precious Wavy... I miss you here.   I'm so seldom in the Random Thoughts thread, but when I saw your post, I had to come in... if only to say  and that I 'heart' you and Pastor 'A'...  

As for these Churches, God is separating the 'Tares from the Wheat'... here on earth and in the Body of Christ. 

God's message here to the Church is not to be fearful of maintaining a strong stand upon God's Word ... His Life's Blood to each of us.  Yet these Churches who bend to satan's pressures are not faithful neither are they strong in the Lord.   They 'fear' man rather than reverence God.

'We' (You, me and many, many others who stand for God's Word) 'We' 'get it'... We understand that God's love is for all.   We 'get it' that all should be treated with love and as human hearts... We 'get' that no one should be shamed, torn down, rejected or humiliated... WE GET THAT!  And in so 'getting that', we are casting stones upon no one, nor any race nor gender. 

However, _we _cannot support what is wrong, and gay marriage is indeed wrong on all accounts, and it can never be made right by any man, any woman, any politician, nor any change in any man-made law.     

gay marriage / rights are not to be compared to the rights of Blacks for being Black is not a sin; being Black is not a disease; being Black is not an offensive to God nor His Word. 

What bothers me most is that this attack is upon the children of our next generation(s).   Their innocent minds are being deceived into acceptance of a lifestyle which can only destroy their souls.   Parents are being 'bullied' from fighting for the rights of their children's souls, as well as Churches which are also being 'bribed' to take on the gay agenda.    

Here's a news article on it:

Gay Activists Recruiting Pastors in War Against God’s Word 

I'll print the entire article in the next post.  

Nice & Wavy...

In the meantime, I support your heart in this.   You are a cherished Pastor alongside your Husband and the two of you have proved nothing but 'Faithful' unto God and His Love towards 'ALL' and His Word.  

I love you, my Precious Wavy... My sister...


----------



## Shimmie

The Article:

Gay Activists Recruiting Pastors in War Against God’s Word

When I was on Fox News Radio with Alan Colmes, he asked me if I thought homosexuals were actively recruiting people to become gay. Of course, that’s a ridiculous assertion, and I told him, “Absolutely not.” But that doesn’t mean there’s not plenty of recruiting going on in the gay activist camp—and it’s happening through a so-called Bible-based, Christian nonprofit.

Indeed, the Reformation Project seeks to reform church teaching on sexual orientation and gender identity. Recently the group held its first leadership conference for 50 straight, gay, bisexual and transgender Christians who are committed to reform. The group actually held a “Bible boot camp” at the United Methodist Church in Kansas City, Kan., to “equip them with the tools and training they need to go back to their communities and make lasting changes to beliefs and interpretations that marginalize lesbian, gay, bisexual, and transgender (LGBT) people.”

And get this: Now that those people have graduated from the boot camp, the Reformation Project has vowed continual personal, financial and infrastructural support for months and even years following to get the job done. The project’s founder, 23-year-old Matthew Vines, has made it his personal mission to ensure his new recruits—even those with the “biggest and most daunting goals”—can overcome.

“Crucially, the aspiring reformers that we train will not be seeking to change their churches by asking them to ignore or look past the Bible. The Bible is not anti-gay,” Vines asserts on his website. “It never addresses the issues of same-sex orientation or loving same-sex relationships, and the few verses that some cite to oppose those relationships have nothing to do with LGBT people. Careful, persistent arguments about those passages have the power to change every Christian church worldwide, no matter how conservative its theology. The mission of the Reformation Project is to train a new generation of Christians to streamline that process and accelerate the acceptance of LGBT people in the church.”

So, I’m not going to get into all the Bible verses that address the issue of sexual immorality. But you can go read Leviticus 20:13, Leviticus 18:22, 1 Corinthians 6:9, 1 Timothy 1:10, Romans 1:26-28 and Jude 1:7 for starters. The Bible absolutely addresses the issues of same-sex orientation. I am not sure exactly what Vines’ “careful, persistent arguments” are against these and other passages. He doesn’t outline them on his site. But the conference program indicates sessions included teaching on the history of homosexuality in the biblical world; Sodom and Gomorrah; Leviticus 18 and 20; Romans 1; and 1 Corinthians 6 and 1 Timothy 1—all of which suggest that Vines is combating all the Scriptures I mentioned. The agenda even includes leadership, organizing and public speaking skills.

Make no mistake, this conference was just the beginning. Vines makes clear his intention to expand aggressively as soon as he can raise the money to take his Reformation Project conferences across the U.S. and even overseas.

“Here in America, we will partner with churches and pastors to develop vocal and visible allies in churches across the country," he explains. "We will launch regional offices in places where LGBT people have the least support, and we will work to reform the churches there from within. Soon, gay kids in Jackson, Mississippi and Kingston, Jamaica won’t just have to hear on YouTube that it gets better—they will have the personal support of outspoken, influential Christian allies in their communities who can ensure that it does.”

Vines may think this is a God-given strategy, but I assure it you that it comes straight from the enemy’s camp. Vines thinks he’s merely going against church tradition. And if that were the case, I might join him. There are plenty of “traditions of men” in the church that are shutting people out of the kingdom of God. But standing against sexual immorality is not one of them.

Vines is one of many this year I’ve seen take up arms against God. But you can’t fight God and win. Not in the end, anyway. The Reformation Project uses the logo of a dove and promises a Bible-based, gospel-centered approach to inclusion. But the only Bible-based, gospel-centered, Holy Spirit-led approach to inclusion is to help people break free from LGBT bondage, not to use “careful, persistent arguments” to justify them. I pray that the Holy Spirit will break in with light and show Vines the truth, because he's leading people astray.

Expect to see more and more of this in the years ahead. Indeed, this is just the beginning. We will see more mainline churches giving groups like this a platform and more sincere Christians buying into the argument despite God’s clear word on the matter. We’ll see it, in part, because we’ve largely lost the fear of the Lord in our nation. We’ve made church a place to meet our own needs rather than worship God and get equipped to live a life that will make people hunger and thirst for righteousness. We’ve put our light under a bushel so it won’t hurt the eyes of those living in darkness.

It’s time to change all that. Jesus is returning soon. We need to resist the temptation to bow to the spirit of the world and rise up in the Holy Spirit, speak the truth in love and stand our ground. These are dangerous times for those who compromise. The great falling away isn’t too far away (2 Thess. 2:1-3). Those who endure to the end shall be saved (Matt. 24:13).


----------



## sweetvi

Rest In Peace


Paul Crouch


----------



## Shimmie

sweetvi said:


> Rest In Peace
> 
> 
> Paul Crouch



Awwwwww, I'm sorry to hear of this.   May he rest in peace and also the hearts of his family and loved ones to be healed from the pain of his passing.

He was a hard worker and actually a pioneer in raising up the satellites around the world in order to bring forth the message of God's love.

While I may not agree with some of the guests on his station, I still have to respect the great work and the heart of this man who lived for Christ to be known around the world.   I pray for Matt, Paul Jr., Lauri, and especially Jan, his faithful wife.  In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## JaneBond007

And oldie but certainly, a goodie:
Proverbs 31:

25 Strength and dignity are her clothing,
And she smiles at the [j]future.

30 Charm is deceitful and beauty is vain,
But a woman who [l]fears the Lord, she shall be praised.
31 Give her the [m]product of her hands,
And let her works praise her in the gates.

-----------------------------------
Even though she takes care of herself in fine linens, her true clothing are strength and dignity that come from service to her family.  Her rewards will be great.  G-d didn't intend for a person's worth to be in appearances.  The greatest person is the lowliest...he who serves.


----------



## Laela

Micah 4 keeps resonating this past week....


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Please keep me in prayer. Someone broke into my car and I have almost been a nervous wreck living by myself. I have to remember that unless the Lord keeps this house it will not be kept. My anxiety is in vain because only He can provide true protection.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

MrsHaseeb said:


> Please keep me in prayer. Someone broke into my car and I have almost been a nervous wreck living by myself. I have to remember that unless the Lord keeps this house it will not be kept. My anxiety is in vain because only He can provide true protection.



MrsHaseeb Your house is a house of prayer and no weapon formed against you will prosper, you know that fear is torment and is not of God, cast your cares all anxious thoughts on him because he cares for you.

You know the word now speak it, believe it, all will be well and I pray that you will have sweet sleep to tonight.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> MrsHaseeb Your house is a house of prayer and no weapon formed against you will prosper, you know that fear is torment and is not of God, cast your cares all anxious thoughts on him because he cares for you.
> 
> You know the word now speak it, believe it, all will be well and I pray that you will have sweet sleep to tonight.



Amen Sis and thank you.


----------



## JaneBond007

I just wanted to say that it seems that these past few months are times the enemy has truly harassed G-d's people with fear.  We are triumphant...why?  Who is our Father?  Your posts are so very true!  Thank you, ladies.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Please don't take offense in my saying this, but this is to encourage you and remind you of who you are in Christ.



I find that the devil is upping his game and so we must do the same, he is attacking us in every area imaginable, please let's not give him a foot hold, but let us respond to every situation with the word of God. 

We know it and we should utilize the very power that He has given us, yes we are human but humans whom power and authority is given by HS.  If we don't utilize the word or believe in the power of the word when we are crisis how will be know that it DOES work. 

In these times that is what we have to hold on to, the very promises of God. Know that He will not leave us or forsake us in any situation.  Despite what we feel,  think or see as a result of what we are experiencing, we must put Him in remembrance of His word not for Him because he does not forget but for us, because we forget. 

Every situation is temporary, but God is unchanging and steady His word never fails, He never fails.  It is how we respond to situation that will determine its outcome.  If you make a mistake don't loose heart keep on going.

I encourage you today as I encourage myself please don't give up, don't give in, don't quit we ARE more than conquerors.


----------



## Laela

Sorry to hear about your car, MrsHaseeb. These are trying times, and people are desperate, esp around the holidays. I'll also keep in prayer the folks who violated your privacy. May God have mercy on them.  I'm not surprised, though, to see your resolve. Standing firm on God's Word is a great testament of faith for others to witness. 



MrsHaseeb said:


> Please keep me in prayer. Someone broke into my car and I have almost been a nervous wreck living by myself. I have to remember that unless the Lord keeps this house it will not be kept. *My anxiety is in vain because only He can provide true protection.*


----------



## Shimmie

MrsHaseeb said:


> Please keep me in prayer. Someone broke into my car and I have almost been a nervous wreck living by myself. I have to remember that unless the Lord keeps this house it will not be kept. My anxiety is in vain because only He can provide true protection.



 

I'm sorry this happened to you.   I agree with Healthy Hair's comforting words to you.   As well as Jane Bond's post which makes so much sense about what happen to you.  Laela's post is indeed on point...  

You are truly loved here MrsHaseeb...

Hear this... You are indeed strong in the Lord and in the power of His might -- You will rise up strong and command the enemy to go back from whence he came, for nothing shall by any means hurt you... 

You have a heart that is filled with loving humility and compassion and in this alone, is your strength and character.   The enemy has to back off least you beat him down...

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

December 3, Morning

I would seek God, and I would place my cause before God


Is anything too difficult for the LORD?-Commit your way to the LORD, trust also in Him, and He will do it.--Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God --Casting all your anxiety upon Him, because He cares for you.

      Hezekiah took the letter from the hand of the messengers and read it, and he went up to the house of the LORD and spread it out before the LORD. And Hezekiah prayed to the LORD

      It will also come to pass that before they call, I will answer; and while they are still speaking, I will hear.--The effective prayer of a righteous man can accomplish much.

      I love the LORD, because He hears My voice and my supplications. Because He has inclined His ear to me, therefore I shall call upon Him as long as I live.

Job 5.8. Ge. 18.14.--Ps. 37.5.--Phil 4.6.-- 
1 Pe. 5.7. Isa 37.14, 15. Isa. 65.24.-- 
Jas. 5.16. Ps. 116.1, 2.


----------



## gn1g

I went to a neighborhood restuarant, and it is really really in the hood, for lunch.  I wanted some fish and they sale fish and chicken the food is really good.  The place is always crowded with alot of random ghetto people.  When I pulled up, I saw 2 men washing the windows and no one else in the shop.  I thought to myself I am not going to order anything if the people cleaning the windows are going to cook my food.
So the first man looked at me strange and i walked over to the counter he eventually walked up behind me and said what would you like, I said I am looking at the menu. He said come here and let me help you.  I said just a minute.  Then I saw a cook in the back so I begin to tell him my order. He had an accent and after looking at him, determined he was ethopian.  I said how long will my order take he said about 10 minutes.  I said ok i am going to walk over to the beauty supply next door and I will be back.  He said ok.

I came back, no other customers were there and my food was sitting on the bar where I could see it but not get it.  so the ethopian rushed up and went behind the counter, grabed a cup and filled it with water. the cook went in the back and the ethopian slowly dranked his cup of water.  finally i said is that my order, he said yes still moving slow.  finally he said what would you like to drink.  i said i didnt order anything to drink.  he said it's on me.  
he begin to pour up my drink and said Jesus brought you here!

He wants you to know that he is in control and that there is nothing that you can do to change the way he feels about you. He loves you NO MATTER WHAT YOU DO.  he begin to tell me all about Jesus.  so then he says can i just say a little prayer for you.  I was shocked because i always thought of them as muslims!

*The little ethopian began praying strong SPIRITUAL WARFARE  prayers for me!* WOW.  I was amazed at the prayers that came from him.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

gn1g

wow, I think I would break down from the share joy of it, I love when people start to talk about Jesus and you can feel their sincerity.


What a blessing!


----------



## Shimmie

gn1g said:


> I went to a neighborhood restuarant, and it is really really in the hood, for lunch.  I wanted some fish and they sale fish and chicken the food is really good.  The place is always crowded with alot of random ghetto people.  When I pulled up, I saw 2 men washing the windows and no one else in the shop.  I thought to myself I am not going to order anything if the people cleaning the windows are going to cook my food.
> So the first man looked at me strange and i walked over to the counter he eventually walked up behind me and said what would you like, I said I am looking at the menu. He said come here and let me help you.  I said just a minute.  Then I saw a cook in the back so I begin to tell him my order. He had an accent and after looking at him, determined he was ethopian.  I said how long will my order take he said about 10 minutes.  I said ok i am going to walk over to the beauty supply next door and I will be back.  He said ok.
> 
> I came back, no other customers were there and my food was sitting on the bar where I could see it but not get it.  so the ethopian rushed up and went behind the counter, grabed a cup and filled it with water. the cook went in the back and the ethopian slowly dranked his cup of water.  finally i said is that my order, he said yes still moving slow.  finally he said what would you like to drink.  i said i didnt order anything to drink.  he said it's on me.
> he begin to pour up my drink and said Jesus brought you here!
> 
> He wants you to know that he is in control and that there is nothing that you can do to change the way he feels about you. He loves you NO MATTER WHAT YOU DO.  he begin to tell me all about Jesus.  so then he says can i just say a little prayer for you.  I was shocked because i always thought of them as muslims!
> 
> *The little ethopian began praying strong SPIRITUAL WARFARE  prayers for me!* WOW.  I was amazed at the prayers that came from him.



Wow!   

Now see... I probably would not have gone in there just because of the windows.   

Thank God for the Holy Spirit who leads and guides us and is forever with us with a loving messenger from the Lord.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> December 3, Morning
> 
> I would seek God, and I would place my cause before God
> 
> 
> Is anything too difficult for the LORD?-Commit your way to the LORD, trust also in Him, and He will do it.--Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God --Casting all your anxiety upon Him, because He cares for you.
> 
> Hezekiah took the letter from the hand of the messengers and read it, and he went up to the house of the LORD and spread it out before the LORD. And Hezekiah prayed to the LORD
> 
> It will also come to pass that before they call, I will answer; and while they are still speaking, I will hear.--The effective prayer of a righteous man can accomplish much.
> 
> I love the LORD, because He hears My voice and my supplications. Because He has inclined His ear to me, therefore I shall call upon Him as long as I live.
> 
> Job 5.8. Ge. 18.14.--Ps. 37.5.--Phil 4.6.--
> 1 Pe. 5.7. Isa 37.14, 15. Isa. 65.24.--
> Jas. 5.16. Ps. 116.1, 2.



Healthy Hair.... 

This entire message, God sent you to minister to me.  

Thank you


----------



## Laela

I mourn with the people of South Africa; though he's gone, I'm not sad but glad to have lived in an age to see a black man rise from prison to the presidency with immense grace. This generation cannot and should not forget.


----------



## Laela

Listening to Billy Graham in South Africa, 1973.... wow

Jesus Belongs to the Whole World


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> Listening to Billy Graham in South Africa, 1973.... wow
> 
> Jesus Belongs to the Whole World


Love Billy Graham's ministry...he preached back in the day...


----------



## sounbeweavable

Do any of you guys ever get really strong, intuitive feelings before something big happens?


----------



## felic1

Nice & Wavy said:


> Love Billy Graham's ministry...he preached back in the day...


 
Billy Graham used to have this TV show. It may have been in the fifties but maybe it was later. They would have a short situational skit and then he would present this very simple message about how Jesus saves! It was sooooo moving.


----------



## delitefulmane

This is a question not a thought but....
If a gospel artist, Fred Hammond, makes a song that does not talk about Jesus but the love for his wife, does that make his song a gospel song or a secular song? 

Just pondering.....


----------



## Shimmie

delitefulmane said:


> This is a question not a thought but....
> If a gospel artist, Fred Hammond, makes a song that does not talk about Jesus but the love for his wife, does that make his song a gospel song or a secular song?
> 
> Just pondering.....



delitefulmane.... 

Ephesians 5:25



Husbands love your wives...


----------



## mrselle

sounbeweavable said:


> Do any of you guys ever get really strong, intuitive feelings before something big happens?



Sometimes.


----------



## delitefulmane

Shimmie said:


> delitefulmane....
> 
> Ephesians 5:25
> 
> 
> 
> Husbands love your wives...



Thanks Shimmie but Im still a little confused. What about the song? Which is it?


----------



## delitefulmane

sounbeweavable said:


> Do any of you guys ever get really strong, intuitive feelings before something big happens?



sounbeweavable,
I have strong intuitive feelings before something small happens. I have been learning more and more to listen to the Holy Spirit's guidance. For example, just yesterday the holy spirit told me to take the book that I had been reading as I was on my way to an event so that I would have something to do to pass time if needed. I thought, "Nah, Im not going to have time." Needless to say, I had plenty of time to spare and no book to read.  

Some people would say that was simply my thoughts but I know that "still small voice." My Father was tryna keep me from being bored.  He's so thoughtful.


----------



## Shimmie

delitefulmane said:


> Thanks Shimmie but Im still a little confused. What about the song? Which is it?



 I'm sorry delitefulmane... I wasn't too clear was I?  

He's obeying scripture by singing a love song to his wife.   He's demonstrating scripture by loving her and making sure she feels loved and secure as his wife.  

To be honest, too many songs and those who sing them, speak God and/or Jesus and yet God is no where to be found in their hearts.


----------



## delitefulmane

Shimmie said:


> I'm sorry delitefulmane... I wasn't too clear was I?
> 
> He's obeying scripture by singing a love song to his wife.   He's demonstrating scripture by loving her and making sure she feels loved and secure as his wife.
> 
> To be honest, too many songs and those who sing them, speak God and/or Jesus and yet God is no where to be found in their hearts.



 I was like... Huh!  
Now I understand. Thanks Shimmie


----------



## julzinha

I took a break from school because of my mental illness. And have experienced much since being home. I know I don't have too many people in my life that love me, but I'm grateful that my parents love me and support me.


----------



## Renewed1

Have you ever felt that God is about to open doors.  Like you hear the lock literally unlocking; although the door hasn't open yet?

I feel opportunities are literally coming my way (soon) and it's such an overwhelming feeling.  Almost feel like shouting!  

Ok, back to my compose self.


----------



## 4HisGlory

^^^^ Feeling like that now. So thankful and grateful. Praise His holy name!


----------



## Shimmie

julzinha said:


> I took a break from school because of my mental illness. And have experienced much since being home. I know I don't have too many people in my life that love me, but I'm grateful that my parents love me and support me.



julzinha...



Just wanted to give you a hug... 

You are indeed a loveable Child of God...


----------



## Divine.

Renewed1 said:


> Have you ever felt that God is about to open doors.  Like you hear the lock literally unlocking; although the door hasn't open yet?  I feel opportunities are literally coming my way (soon) and it's such an overwhelming feeling.  Almost feel like shouting!  Ok, back to my compose self.



I feel the same way! I feel like my breakthrough is right around the corner! Praise God! (I'll shout for you lol)


----------



## Shimmie

Barrier against wind and cold...


----------



## Leigh

Shimmie said:


> Barrier against wind and cold...



lol! Hahahaha! Ali.


----------



## Shimmie

Leigh said:


> lol! Hahahaha! Ali.



  I forgot to put in my mentions... but you found it anyway.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

We serve a BIG God!

and when we truly believe that God can do ANYTHING, I believe that our lives will really change...we will stop thinking, saying and doing things that don't line up with His word.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Shimmie said:


> Barrier against wind and cold...



I *HOLLERED*!!!! You crack me up!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

-----------------


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Lord forgive us for grieving you.


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> I *HOLLERED*!!!! You crack me up!



Blackpearl1993



I told 'yawl'...    and it's only $1 at Dollar Tree.

It really protects the face from the 'elements'...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Offences are river cloggers.

If you want the Spirit of God to move in and through you, like rivers of living waters, stop being offended everytime someone says things about you.

Who cares that people are racists and say hateful words...if you know who you are and who GOD says you are (His child...you are beautifully and wonderfully made...a daughter of The King!) then let those words fall off your shoulders...brush them off, keep your head held high and keep it moving.  You will fare better when you do.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Nice & Wavy said:


> Offences are river cloggers.
> 
> If you want the Spirit of God to move in and through you, like rivers of living waters, stop being offended everytime someone says things about you.
> 
> Who cares that people are racists and say hateful words...if you know who you are and who GOD says you are (His child...you are beautifully and wonderfully made...a daughter of The King!) then let those words fall off your shoulders...brush them off, keep your head held high and keep it moving.  You will fare better when you do.



Amen sis, perfect peace have them that love His law and nothing shall offend them.... it's time for us to  develop thick skins, who are we that men should talk about us, didn't they talk about Jesus.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Amen sis, perfect peace have them that love His law and nothing shall offend them.... it's time for us to  develop thick skins, who are we that men should talk about us, didn't they talk about Jesus.


Amen...love you and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Nice & Wavy said:


> Amen...love you and Merry Christmas!



Thank you, ditto!!!!!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Today's message:  Headship

Selah moment; having an unsaved man as your leader or head is a serious thing, it means I am subjected to this man's opinions, ideals and laws.


----------



## Whit

Lord Jesus, I truly want this job offer in Iowa. Your will be done, Lord. I know that You will take care of me. Thank You for everything!


----------



## zora

Lord, I need you to get me through this.  I will let you take the lead.  Please show me how.


----------



## prettynatural

Dear Lord, I am scared and feel bad. I don't have anyone to help me. My parents are getting too old to deal with my health and emotional issues. I know I may have emergency surgery today, I pray that you will cover me and allow traveling grace to my mom to go with me to the hospital. Lord, I have tried so hard and satan is always working against me. I try so hard. Lord I need you to make a way for me. I need you right now. Lord, I need support and the burdens lifted from parents. Please send somebody to help me and love me. I am tired of doing this alone. I don't want to burden my parents. Please hear my prayer. Please heal my illness. Please help me. Strengthen my faith and resolve.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

prettynatural said:


> Dear Lord, I am scared and feel bad. I don't have anyone to help me. My parents are getting too old to deal with my health and emotional issues. I know I may have emergency surgery today, I pray that you will cover me and allow traveling grace to my mom to go with me to the hospital. Lord, I have tried so hard and satan is always working against me. I try so hard. Lord I need you to make a way for me. I need you right now. Lord, I need support and the burdens lifted from parents. Please send somebody to help me and love me. I am tired of doing this alone. I don't want to burden my parents. Please hear my prayer. Please heal my illness. Please help me. Strengthen my faith and resolve.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 


Know that the Lord has heard your prayers and has healed you and sent love by way of his Son Jesus, I pray that the Lord gives you peace in your turmoil to grasp that all you have asked has already been done.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

office work place observation....

So a top executive (ww) just walked passed me like I was invisible (she always does this, don't know maybe its the culture of this person).

Now I could internalize this an go on a rant about these no mannered w people and say she is racist, but I chose to ignore her, I don't think she knows that the breath that she breathes does NOT belong to her.

And if at some point she asks me do anything, I'll do it with glee and to the best of my ability.

May God bless her today I am here for purpose, I don't belong to myself and frankly I don't have time for it.


----------



## JaneBond007

These artists are trying to tell us something, initially, subtly.  But are we listening to their evil messages?  They offend our conscience but we still worship them because they're "in."  We're worshipping the wrong g-d.


----------



## ang3lface816

I just need prayers. So many things on my mind. And spiritually I'm not where I want or need to be. I feel as if God is pressing into my spirit that significant things will take place this year. I want so badly to be pleasing unto his sight, and walk the way he'd have me too. Over the past few years I've been struggling with some things and at times feel I'm not progressing the way I'd liked. I wanted to be able to fully depend on him and commune with him daily by this point,  I get disappointed.  Sometimes I feel like giving up, but I remember he said it wouldn't be easy and I remember the things he has spoken to my spirit...and I know I need to going. This is one of those places where I need God to carry me.. again please lift me up in your prayers.


----------



## Shimmie

ang3lface816 said:


> I just need prayers. So many things on my mind. And spiritually I'm not where I want or need to be. I feel as if God is pressing into my spirit that significant things will take place this year. I want so badly to be pleasing unto his sight, and walk the way he'd have me too. Over the past few years I've been struggling with some things and at times feel I'm not progressing the way I'd liked. I wanted to be able to fully depend on him and commune with him daily by this point, I get disappointed. Sometimes I feel like giving up, but I remember he said it wouldn't be easy and I remember the things he has spoken to my spirit...and I know I need to going. This is one of those places where I need God to carry me.. again please lift me up in your prayers.


 
ang3lface816

   God is favoring you...


----------



## JaneBond007

prettynatural said:


> Dear Lord, I am scared and feel bad. I don't have anyone to help me. My parents are getting too old to deal with my health and emotional issues. I know I may have emergency surgery today, I pray that you will cover me and allow traveling grace to my mom to go with me to the hospital. Lord, I have tried so hard and satan is always working against me. I try so hard. Lord I need you to make a way for me. I need you right now. Lord, I need support and the burdens lifted from parents. Please send somebody to help me and love me. I am tired of doing this alone. I don't want to burden my parents. Please hear my prayer. Please heal my illness. Please help me. Strengthen my faith and resolve.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




Are you feeling better, sweetheart? We are praying for you!!!!


----------



## felic1

JaneBond007 Hello Sweetie! I hope you are feeling better. Emergency surgery is scary to just about every one. Praying for you and your Mom! Love Ya!!:Rose:


----------



## JaneBond007

felic1 said:


> @JaneBond007 Hello Sweetie! I hope you are feeling better. Emergency surgery is scary to just about every one. Praying for you and your Mom! Love Ya!!:Rose:





I'll pass this love onto PrettyNatural...it was her and her mom.  Thank you, anyway.  Very kind of you.


----------

